# Shuffle your iPod, and post the 1st 10 songs



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Public Enemy- Shut'em down
2.Chamillionaire- Grown and Sexy
3.Jay-Z song cry
4.Notorious B.I.G.- let me get down
5.Mos Def- Ghetto Rock
6.Eminem- If i get locked up tonight
7.Ice Cube- Check yourself
8.Jim Jones- Certified Gangstas
9.Redman- Pick it up
10.Jadakiss- We gon make it.


----------



## Young American (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Freddie Mercury - Love Is The Hero
2. Def Leppard - Women
3. Frank Zappa - Soup "N Old Clothes
4. The Beach Boys - Be True To Your School
5. The Velvet Underground - It Was A Pleasure Then
6. Pink Floyd - Us And Them
7. Syd Barret - No Man's Land
8. Bob Dylan - Bob Dylan's Blues
9. U2 - Desire
10. Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Linkin Park - Numb
2. Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
3. U2 - Beautiful Day
4. The Darkness - Growing On me
5. Deftones - Please let me get what i want
6. Atreyu - Right Side of the bed
7. Bullet for my valentine - Tears Dont fall
8. Killswitch engage - This Fire burns
9. Justin Timberlake - My love
10. Korn - Trash.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2007)

I dumped all the music on my hard drive into winamp, randomized five times, and here are the first 10.

King Geedorah - G Force Part 2
CunninLynguists - Beautiful Girl
Brian Wilson - Windchmes
Punk Bruster - Picture of Myself (edit)
Ani Difranco - Slant
MF DOOM - Licorice
Roger Waters - One of My Turns (Live in Berlin)
Mad Villain - Hardcore Hustle
G. Love & Special Sauce - Walk to Slide
Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 23, 2007)

tears for fears - everybody wants to rule the world 
violent femmes - something's wrong
mates of state - names
tv on the radio - poppy
gang of four - i found the essence rare 
angry samoans - inside my brain
jens lekman - tram #7 to heaven
camara obscura - the false contender
the microphones - organ
the white stripes - let's shake hands


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 23, 2007)

i hit shuffle, and here are the first ten.

1. Lightning Bolt - Magic Mountain
2. Charles Bronson - Tabloid Suckas
3. Declan de Barra - Curfew
4. The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Servo
5. Midlake - Roscoe
6. Ninja High School - Jam Band Death Cult
7. Taj Mahal - Stagger Lee
8. Kincaide - We Can't Run
9. The Advantage - Double Dragon II - Stage 5; Forest of Death
10. Beck - Nausea


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 23, 2007)

Surgery by Helmet
Cornelia Castle by Nobuo Uematsu
Lotus Island by Buckethead
1981 by Vice Squad
Autobahn by Kraftwerk (\m/)
Failed Heroically by Suppository
The Air Is Getting Slippery by Primus
Jowls by Buckethead
We'll Paint This Down -- Throat and Phonograph Fire Support Coordination Measures (TPFSCM) by General Patton vs The X-Ecutioners
Play Dumb by Circle of Dead Children

i r teh cool


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2007)

Meh.

Primus - Sgt. Baker
Estradasphere - King Crab Battle
Max Richter - November
GY!BE - East Hastings
Estradasphere - Corporate Merger
Elliot BROOD - Ambassador
Pain of Salvation - Rememdy Lane
Psychotic Waltz - Butterfly
Ayreon - Day Seven: Hope
The Residents - A Spirit Steals a Child


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats that Shit ~ R.Kelly
Hard Knock Life ~ Jay Z
Play Boy ~ Llyod Banks
Dig a Hole ~ Jay Z
21 Questions ~ 50 Cent
#1 Spot ~ Luda
Can u Believe it ~ Styles P
Put you on the Game ~ The Game
Go Getta ~ Young Jeezy
J.I.M.M.Y ~ Jim Jones


----------



## Lucid (Jan 23, 2007)

How come it has to be "shuffle your ipod" people have other mp3 players besides ipods .

well i just shuffled songs on my mp3 player and heres what I got
1) Lozenge of Love -Radiohead
2) I'm Ready -Jack's Manequin
3) Gave up -Nine Inch Nails
4) Letters to You- Finch
5) One Last Breath -Creed
6) Fort Europa- Looptroop
7) on mercury- Red Hot Chili Peppers
8) Could I be you - Matchbox 20
9) You Never Wash up After Yourself- Radiohead
10) The Fallen Interlude -Blink-182

Hmm, didn't even know I had a couple of those songs...


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 24, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - whole lotta love
Hot Water Music - rest assured
Jeff Buckley - the sky is a landfill
The Cure - lovesong
Queensryche - walk in the shadows
The Cure - bare
Grateful Dead - turn on your love lights
Lagwagon - lazy
The Rudiments - wailing paddle
Haujobb - rising sun


----------



## cygnus (Jan 24, 2007)

Incubus / Take me to your leader
Wes Montgomery / Monin' Wes - Part 1
Tenacious D / Fuck her gently
Cream / Crossroads
Rage Against the Machine / Fistful of steel
Incubus / Pardon me
Ozzy Osbourne / No more tears
George Benson / Apex
Led Zeppelin / Black Mountain Side
Pink Floyd / Any colour you like


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2007)

*CocoRosie* - _By Your Side_

*People Under The Stairs* - _The Turndown_ feat. Assault

*Big Business* - _Focus Pocus_

*The Gun Club* - _She's Like Heroine To Me_

*Steve Earle* - _Home To Houston_

*Gravediggaz* - _Repentance Day_

*The Notwist* - _Pick Up The Phone_

*Gruvis Malt* - _Stop_

*Bad Brains* - _Regulator_

*Slum Village* - _Keep It On_


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 24, 2007)

_Cream - "White Room"
Tears for Fears - "Broken"
Nobuo Uematsu - "Waltz for the Moon"
Ambrosia - "Biggest Part of Me"
Daryl Hall & John Oates - "Gotta Lotta Nerve (Perfect Perfect)"
Stevie Wonder - "Golden Lady"
Steely Dan - "Peg"
Nobuo Uematsu - "Dancing Mad"
Lisa Loeb - "Do You Sleep?"
The Roots - "What They Do"_


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 24, 2007)

_*@ OP*, Y R U using my sig as avatar??_ 

My 10 shuffled songs:

05- Made U look remix
Dr Dre and Snoop Dogg - Deez nuts
NTM - Laisse pas traîner ton fils
Saint Seiya - Soldier dream
Wild arms - Zed's theme
Space cowboy - Jamiroquai
Weird Al Yankovic - YO MAMA JOKES
Nas - Don't body yourself (Mc Burial)
Army Navy - Snakes of Hawai
7 - Tifa


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2007)

*Green Carnation* - Two Seconds In Life
*Ali Farka toure* - Yer Mali Gakoyoyo
*clogs *- Sticks & Nails
*Esbjorn Svensson Trio* - Thoughts of a Septuagenarian
*2 by bukowski* - Buckle Up Scully, I Believe Chuck Here Is About To Take Us On A Ride To The Abnormal
*Sharks Keep Moving* - All Out Of It
*Nouvelle Vouge* - A Forset (The Cure Cover)
*The Notwist* - This Room
*Krzysztof Penderecki *- therondy for the victims of Hiroshima
*Expo '70* - Witch Hunt of The Sun People


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 24, 2007)

Raca Negra - Deus me Livre
Daddy Yankee - Corazon
Eminem - When Shit HIs The Fan
Mettalica - Nothing Else Matter
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
Gigi D'Agostino - Carillon
213 - Grupie Love
DMX - X Gonna Give it to U
Akon ft. Eminem - Smack That
Obie Trice ft. Akon - Snitch


----------



## CharonX (Jan 25, 2007)

1. Nightwish - Crownless
2. Blink 182 - Stockholm Syndrome
3. Gackt - Mizerable
4. Fall Out Boy - 7 Minutes in Heaven
5. Panic! At The Disco - But It's Better If You Don't
6. Iceman - Lost Complex
7. Rammstein - Feuer Frei!
8. Aqua - My Oh My
9. Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Rasuto Shiin
10. E Nomine - Deine Welt

Quite a curious mix there, but oh well...


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 25, 2007)

1. _How To Make A Monster_-Rob Zombie
2. _Chump_-Green Day
3. _Green Hell_-The Misfits
4. _Rockaway Beach_-The Ramones
5. _Sheena Is A Punk Rocker_-The Ramones
6. _The Prisoner_-Iron Maiden
7. _Loudmouth_-The Ramones
8. _I Am Not A Freak_-The Riverdales
9. _Outpatient_-Jawbreaker
10. _Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_-Black Sabbath

Good mix. A lot of Ramones though.


----------



## Altron (Jan 26, 2007)

story of the year - sidewalks

the unseen - on the other side

story of the year - page avenue

story of the year - razorblades

toshiro masuda - sasuke destiny

josh tobin - im a gangster

Puff daddy - i'll be missin you

flow - remember

Mexico - Himno nacional de mexico (Mexican national anthem)

story of the year - burning years

yeah kinda not random on my ipod for some reason


----------



## Slug (Jan 26, 2007)

1. weak become heroes- the streets
2. stepson of the clapper- Jay Dilla
3. your pitiful- Weird Al
4. Pedestal- Portishead
5. Benny got blown up- NOFX
6. Give me- Atmosphere
7. It's not a game- Inspectah Deck
8. Pillow bite- Face Candy
9. Either you get it by now or you dont- Public Enemy
10. Der Turm- E Nomie


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 26, 2007)

My turn again...


Propaghandi - A Public Dis-Service Announcement
Slowdive - Machine Gun
Edith Piaf - L'homme A La Moto
Eminem - Puke
Very Secretary - Feeling Cheated
The Cure - End
Monk Hughes & The Outer Realm - Nodlews Sea
Boards Of Canada - Oscar See Through Red Eye
The Shins - The Past and Pending
Bauhaus - Ziggy Stardust (live)


This thread owns watcha hummin too... obviously it shows a persons style more...


----------



## Iria (Jan 27, 2007)

Can I play?

Jill Scott- A Long Walk
Toadies- Heel
Allison- Me Cambio
Senses Fail- Rum is for Drinking Not Burning
Younha- Houki Hoshi
Depeche Mode- Personal Jesus
Reggie and the Full Effect- Congratulations Smack and Katy
Zero 7- In the waiting line
Berserk Soundtrack- Forces
Hurt- Rapture


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 27, 2007)

Well i have yet to update my ipod with some stuff...
Here it goes...

The Killers - Andy, Your're a Star
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
Groove Armarda - Superstylin'
Guano Apes - Living in a Lie
Everlast - White Trash Beautiful
Puddle of Mudd - Away From Me
Mylo - Drop the Pressure
Green Day - American Idiot
Gomo - Santa's Depression
RadioHead - Paranoid Android


----------



## Saosin (Jan 27, 2007)

Bug Eyes by dredg
Because I Want You by Placebo
Song to Say Goodbye by Placebo
Drunk, Lovers, Sinners and Saints by Alexisonfire
Forsaken by Skillet
Let Go by Frou Frou
Starless by Crossfade
This Song Brought to You by a Falling Bomb by Thursday
Bury Your Head by Saosin
The Deep End by Crossfade


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

1. 잘가요
2. 시한부
3. 다시 사랑할수 있
4. 그리움
5. 영역 의배틀
6. 한숨만
7. 체념
8. 리필
9. 하루 이틀
10. 그대가


----------



## Spike (Jan 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> 1. 잘가요
> 2. 시한부
> 3. 다시 사랑할수 있
> 4. 그리움
> ...



That's some really great songs.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm Content with Losing - Underoath
I Climb - Thousand Foot Krutch
Demonology And Heartache - Atreyu
Broken - 12 Stones
Deadbolt - Thrice
It Hurts - Angels And Airwaves
Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Papercut - Linkin Park
Who Am I Hates Who I've Been - Relient K
Razorblades - Story Of The Year


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Spike said:


> That's some really great songs.


You korean?

All the SG wanna be and GOD ones were left out.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jan 27, 2007)

unforgiven .joe budden
lucky night .black buddafly
glow in the dark .grafh
so easy .bruze
50 shots .papoose
free .ja rule ft ashley joi
just that sexy .omahrion
can i buy you a drink .t-pain ft. young joc
heartbreaker .teriaky boyz
ice box .omahrion


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, here it goes.

1:. *E`Nomine* - Wolfen (Das Tier in Mir)
2:. *Linkin Park* - 1STP KLOSR (Reanimation Album)
3:. *Coal Chamber* - Loco
4:. *SlipKnoT* - Three Nil (Woot!! <3)
5:. *Audioslave* - Yesterday to Tomorrow (*sniff* Love it)
6:. *Deadstar Assembly* - Just Like You
7:. *Audioslave* - Show Me How To Live
8:. *Deathstars* - Cyanide
9:. *Lacuna Coil* - Enjoy the Silence (Originally by Depeche Mode if anyone was wondering ^^)
10:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Benzin (Omg, Rammstein is luff <3)


----------



## Mojo (Jan 27, 2007)

Letters to you - Finch
Hate - Plain White T's
On My Own - The Used
Bleed for You - Hidden In Plain View
Decoration - The Early November
Between You and Me - Ataris
I'm Not Ok - My Chemical Romance
The Best Deceptions - Dashboard Confessional
Promise - Matchbook Romance
The Truth About Heaven - Armor for Sleep


----------



## SicNinja (Jan 28, 2007)

Slipknot- Opium of the People
System of a Down- Toxicity
Green Day- Boulevard of Broken Dreams 
Evanescence- My Last Breath
Dj Lhasa- Dancefloor
Slipknot- (Sic) 
Sum 41- Were All to Blame
Linkin Park- Crawling
System of a Down- Sad Statue 
Dj Sammy- Heaven


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Imagine - John Lennon
2. Water Music: Andante - Handel
3. Empty Chairs at Empty Tables - Les Miserables soundtrack
4. Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles
5. One Day More! - Les Miserables Soundtrack
6. Water Music: Adagio - Handel
7. Canon in D - Pachelbel
8. Water Music: Alla Hornpipe - Handel
9. Horn Concerto in E Flat: Romanze - Mozart
10. The Best of My Love - The Eagles

It's hilarious how I got my three favorite movements of Water Music in the first 10 songs. XD


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Bastard In Love-Black Flag
2. England-The Adicts
3. The Trooper-Iron Maiden
4. Clove Smoke Catharsis-A.F.I
5. God Save The Queen-The Sex Pistols (Awwwwwww, yeah!)
6. No Good (Attack The Radical)-Panter
7. Lexicon Devil-The Germs (_Awwwwwwwww, yeah!_)
8. This Time Darlin'-Social Distortion
9. Jealous Again-Black Flag
10. Blackout-Muse

Ooh, this one is excellent.


----------



## sach13fire (Jan 29, 2007)

1. Knife in the Dark LOTR
2. Bad Wisdom Suzanne Vega
3. Why Not Hillary Duff
4. Save Me Alter Bridge
5. Many Meetings LOTR
6. Hinata Vs Neji Toshiro Masuda
7. Hello Evanescence
8. I said I'm Naruto Toshiro Masdua
9. I Won't be There Simple Plan
10. Flight to the Ford LOTR.


----------



## Odyism (Jan 29, 2007)

100 Reasons Why - Cubic U
Miss You - M-Flo (more specifically M-Flo loves Melody. and Ryohei Yamamoto)
2 Nights - Asami
reistance - SweetS
NO TRICKS - Koda Kumi
ooh - AI
another day - DOUBLE
Hotel Song - Regina Spektor
Shake it up - Koda Kumi
Show Me Forgiveness - Bjork


----------



## cygnus (Jan 29, 2007)

Incubus / A Crow Left of the Murder
The Mars Volta / D) Pt. IV (from Scabdates)
Time-Lapse Consortium / Grimace
The Mars Volta / Asilos Magdalena
Methods of Mayhem / Hypocritical (holy shit I didn't know I even had this song)
Wes Montgomery / Tune Up (Take 2)
Pink Floyd / Let there be more light
Led Zeppelin / Black Dog (from Remastered)
Grant Green / Cantaloupe Woman
Tool / Opiate


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 29, 2007)

SicNinja said:


> Slipknot- Opium of the People
> System of a Down- Toxicity
> Green Day- Boulevard of Broken Dreams
> Evanescence- My Last Breath
> ...




I like your taste in music! <3
And seeing as I like doing this, I'll do it again ^^ 

1:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Rein Raus
2:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Ohne Dich
3:. *Trivium* - Declaration
4:. *Eskimo Joe* - Beating Like a Drum
5:. *Nickelback* - Woke Up This Morning
6:. *Nightwish* - I Wish I Had an Angel
7:. *Coldplay* - Talk
8:. *Nightwish* - Bless the Child
9:. *Deathstars* - Modern Death
10:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Wilder Wein (Live aus Berlin)

Yesh, they're actually off my iPod (_That I need to update BADLY_), while the others were my Windows Media playlist.


----------



## Darkadvocate (Jan 29, 2007)

1. Fort Minor - In Stereo
2. Chingy - Holidae In
3. Kottonmouth Kings - Everybody Move 
4. Notorious B.I.G. - I'm Going Back to Cali
5. Ice Cube - Chrome and Paint
6. Scarface - Game Over
7. 2pac - Temptations 
8. Ice Cube - Steal the Show
9. 2pac - If I Die Tonight
10. Snoop Dogg - That's That

Yeah I like rap lol.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 29, 2007)

new pornographers - jackie, dressed in cobras
okkervil river - kansas city
red hot chilli peppers - if you have to ask
enon - biofeedback
slowdive - celia's dream
misfits - dr. phibe's rises again
mogwai - glasglow mega-snake
tv on the radio - satellite
sunset rubdown - i'm sorry i sang on your hands that have been in the grave


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 29, 2007)

1. Breaking Benjamin - You Fight Me
2. Avril Lavigne - Things I'll Never Say
3. Michelle Branch - Desperately
4. Avril Lavigne - Anything but Ordinary
5. Utada Hikaru - Sukiyaki
6. Fall Out Boy - What's This?
7. Do As Infinity - Under the Sun
8. Mikalia - So In Love With Two
9. All American Rejects - It Ends Tonight
10. Augustana - Boston


----------



## Azurite (Jan 29, 2007)

Jesus Walks
Somewhere I belong
Spaceship
Yura Yura
Complicated
Feel Good Inc,
Clint Eastwood
Naked
Whered you go
Every Heart


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 29, 2007)

Going again, cuz I can and love this thread 

1:. *Linkin Park* - KRWLING (Reanimation Album)
2:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Laichzeit (Live aus Berlin)
3:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - Karada Kensa
4:. *Gavin Rossdale* - Adrenaline
5:. *Megaherz* - Es Brennt
6:. *In Flames* - Whoracle
7:. *Flaw* - Get up Again
8:. *Dope* - Paranoia
9:. *Orgy* - Blue Monday
10:. *Paku Romi* - Bokutachi ni Aru Mono


----------



## Slug (Jan 29, 2007)

1. The biggest lie- Felt
2. Cuando limpia el humo- Atmosphere
3. Scars of the crucifix- Jedi Mind Tricks
4. Caught, Can we get a witness- Public Enemy
5. Stable song- Deathcab for Cutie
6. Braile- Face Candy
7. Unfinished Sympathy- Massive Attack
8. Fear not of man- Mos Def
9. Mephistophele's Return- Trans-Siberian Orchestra
10. Dracula's Wedding- Outkast.


ipod seems to like hip hop today....


----------



## Saosin (Jan 29, 2007)

Rise Against - _Ready to Fall_
Alexisonfire - _Boiled Frogs_
The Pixies - _Where Is My Mind?_
Tears For Fears - _Shout_
Saosin - _Seven Years_
Crossfade - _The Unknown_
Ill Nino - _This Is War_
Thursday - _Rupture and Rapture_
Porcupine Tree - _Sound of Muzak_
SR-71 - _Tomorrow_


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 30, 2007)

*Happy Together* - Simple Plan
*My Brain is Hanging Upside Down* - The Ramones
*Wish You Were Here* - Pink Floyd
*Like a Rolling Stone* - The Rolling Stones
*Crucify My Love* - Rurouni Kenshin Soundtrack
*Stacy's Mom* - Fountains of Wayne
*Time of Your Life* - Green Day
*St. Robinson In His Cadillac Dream* - Counting Crows
*Every Picture Tells a Story *- Rod Stewart
*Dakota* - Stereophonics


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 30, 2007)

Agaaain.

1:. *Deadstar Assembly* - Dejected
2:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Wo bist du?
3:. *Astral Projection* - Let There be Light
4:. *Mizuki Nana* - Reply Machine
5:. *Linkin Park* - WTH>YOU (Reanimation)
6:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Bestrafe mich (Live aus Berlin)
7:. *Bleach (cuz I have no idea who did it)* - Catch-22
8:. *E`Nomine* - Vater unser
9:. *In Flames* - The Quiet Place
10:. *t.A.T.u* - Friend or Foe


----------



## Saosin (Jan 30, 2007)

^ I like your taste in music.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 30, 2007)

Yura Yura
Seasame Street Opening
Last Call
Heard Em Saying
Smack That 
Numb
D technolife
Kids With Guns
Pokemon Theme
Asterisk


----------



## Anemone (Jan 30, 2007)

*1) L'arc En Ciel - Anemone
2) The Yellow Monkey - primal
3) Gun N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
4) RURUTIA - Magnolia No Joukei
5) Stevie Wonder - You Are the Sunshine of My Life
6) Evanescence - Hello
7) Hikaru Utada - Amai Wana ~Paint It Black
8) Suga Shikao - Bakudan Juice
9) Porno Graffitti - Music Hour (Ver. 164)
10) Eureka 7 - Shounen Heart*


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 30, 2007)

Saosin said:


> ^ I like your taste in music.




Why, thank you, dear one ^^ <3

1:. *Neverakka* - Why?
2:. *Orbital* - Technologique Park
3:. *Orgy* - Fiction (Dreams in Digital)
4:. *Goo Goo Dolls* - Big Machine
5:. *RAMMSTEIN* - Tier (Live aus Berlin)
6:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - The Answer
7:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - Akaku Someru Tsuki
8:. *Audioslave* - Shadow on the Sun
9:. *Kill Hannah* - Lips Like Morphine
10:. *Deathstars* - New Dead Nation


----------



## stevenr2112 (Jan 31, 2007)

1. Funkadelic - Me and My Folks, You and Your Folks
2. Alice in Chains - Brush Away
3. Led Zeppelin - The Crunge
4. Nirvana - Very Ape
5. Tenacious D - Explosivo
6. Genesis - A Trick of the Tail
7. The Who - Glittering Girl
8. King Crimson - Sartori in Tangier
9. Frank Zappa - The Deathless Horsie
10. Pink Floyd - Pigs (Three Different Ones)


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 1, 2007)

*Traci Lords* - _Say Something_
*Chris Cornell* - _Steel Rain_
*American Head Charge* - _Nothing Gets Worse_
*Deftones* - _Digital Bath [acoustic]_
*Placbeo* - _Meds_
*Queen Adreena* - _Bed of Roses_
*Run D.M.C.* - _Walk This Way_
*Alice In Chains* - _God Smack_
*Ilkae* - _Panda_
*K.M.F.D.M.* - _Waste_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 1, 2007)

*Alexisonfire* - _We Are The End_
*Taking Back Sunday* - _What's It Feel Like to Be a Ghost?_
*SR-71 *- _Truth_
*Thursday* - _Asleep in the Chapel_
*A Perfect Circle* - _Annihilation_
*Thursday* - _Steps Ascending_
*Jem* - _24_
*Crossfade* - _Cold_
*Deftones* - _Digital Bath_
*Armchair Cynics* - _Smile_


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 1, 2007)

Cause I'm bored, and I love music [even threw in an extra song]

*Smashing Pumpkins* - _Bullet With Butterfly Wings_
*Fear Factory* - _[Memory Imprints] Never End_
*Kozi* - _Cruel Arcadia_
*Soulwax* - _yyy/nnn_
*Fugazi* - _Swingset_
*Badly Drawn Boy* - _Pissing In The Wind_
*Hanzel Und Gretyl* - _Verbotenland_
*Clann Z?* - _Everyday_
*Slayer* - _Disciple_
*VNV Nation* - _Endless Skies_
*BIlly Joel* - _We Didn't Start The Fire_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 1, 2007)

*1.Yui -* _Rolling Star_
*2.VNV Nation - *_Beloved_
*3.Utada Hikaru -* _Blue_
*4.Sweetbox -* _Read My Mind_
*5.Sweetbox -* _Lighter Shade of Blue_
*6.Yui - *_Goodbye Days_
*7.TATU -* _Stars_
*8.Akeboshi -* _Kamisama No Shitauchi_
*9.OLIVIA inspi' Reira Trapnest - *_Tears & Rainbows_
*10.TATU -* _All About Us_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 1, 2007)

I love the idea for this thread xD

Now that  I actually HAVE an iPod, I can contribute:

*Kingdom Hearts II OST (Utada Hikaru)* - _Passion ~after the battle~_
*Taking Back Sunday* - _Liar _
*Queen* - _Bohemian Rhapsody_
*Sublime* - _ Summertime_
*Bleach Beat Collection (Ishida Uryuu)* - _Suigintou no Yoru_
*System of a Down* - _Toxicity_
*Younha* - _Houkiboshi_
*Home Made Kazoku* - _Joyride_
*Bleach Beat Collection (Ichimaru Gin)* - _Hyouri_
*Utada Hikaru* - _Sakura Drops_


----------



## Heero (Feb 1, 2007)

Sad but true - Metallica
Slam Harder - Onyx
The Nobodies - Marilyn Mason
Were all to Blame -  Sum 41
Enth E nd - Linken Park
The Reason - Hoobastank
I'm So fly - Lloyd Banks
TNT - ACDC
Sweetness - Jimmy eat world
November rain - Guns and Roses


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

Time for another go.

1) Jeff Buckley // Grace
2) Pink Floyd // Ibiza Bar
3) Steve Vai // Hand on Heart
4) Tenacious D // Karate Schnitzel
5) Metallica // Overkill
6) Michael Jackson // Beat It (from 100 greatest guitar solos btw)
7) Wes Montgomery // Oh, You Crazy Moon
8) King Crimson // Sailor's Tale
9) Steve Vai // Bad Horsie
10) Guns 'N' Roses // Live and Let Die


----------



## stevenr2112 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here we go again...
1. The Who - Doctor, Doctor
2. Black Sabbath - Tomorrow's Dream
3. Pink Floys - Pigs on the Wing (Part One)
4. Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar
5. Stevie Wonder - Ai No, Sono
6. Blue Oyster Cult - Searchin' For Celine
7. Anthrax - In My World
8. Frank Zappa - Any Downers?
9. The Beatles - I'm So Tired
10. Frank Zappa - Penguin in Bondage

I really don't know why, but that little crapshoot is really fun.


----------



## stevenr2112 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here we go again...
1. The Who - Doctor, Doctor
2. Black Sabbath - Tomorrow's Dream
3. Pink Floyd - Pigs on the Wing (Part One)
4. Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar
5. Stevie Wonder - Ai No, Sono
6. Blue Oyster Cult - Searchin' For Celine
7. Anthrax - In My World
8. Frank Zappa - Any Downers?
9. The Beatles - I'm So Tired
10. Frank Zappa - Penguin in Bondage

I really don't know why, but that little crapshoot is really fun.


----------



## stevenr2112 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Crap*

Sorry for the double, I'm still getting the hang of the controls.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 1, 2007)

@Steven - just delete your DP instead of doing a Triple.

Music:
*Kaada - Patton* - _Viens, Les Gazons Sont Verts_
*Moi Dix Mois* - _Perish_
*Depeche Mode* - _Dirt_
*Anthony Mazzella* - _Voices of the Winds_
*Otep* - _My Confession_
*Filter* - _Take Another_
*Static X* - _So_
*Gary Numan* -_ Dead Heaven [Extended Mix]_
*The Cure* - _Doing the Unstruck_
*Rasputina* - _Transylvanian Concubine [The Manson Mix [Radio Edit]]_


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Feb 1, 2007)

offspring- kids arent alright
wu tang- CREAM
mos def - umi says
Rage against machine - bulls on parade
rage against machine- killing in the name of
roots- you got me
visionaries - strike
ice cube- it was a good day
wu tang- wu tang clan aint nuthing ta f*** with
fray- heaven forbid


----------



## Naruto-USA (Feb 2, 2007)

Linkin Park - Crawling
Take Me - Papa Roach
Silver and Cold - A.F.I.
Hold On - Acceptance
Your Name Here (Sunrise Highway) - Straylight Run
Not Now - Blink-182
My<Dsmbr - Linkin Park
Alphabetical Slaughter - Papoose
Papercut - Linkin Park
Oceans Away - Chasing Victory


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Feb 2, 2007)

1:. *H.I.M* - Killing Loneliness
2:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - G Koui
3:. *Shiny Toy Guns* - Le Disko
4:. *Orgy* - Fiction (Dreams in Digital)
5:. *Audioslave* - Cochise
6:. *Three Days Grace* - Animal I Have Become
7:. *Linkin Park* - BY_MYSLF
8:. *Deadstar Assembly* - Just Like You
9:. *t.A.T.u* - Sacrifice
10:. *Kentarou Itou* - Gomi Tamemitai na Machi de Oretachi wa Deatta


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Trust Company - Erased
2. Avenged Sevenfold - Waking The Fallen
3. Uverworld - Chance
4. Dream Theater - Home
5. Boxcar Racer - Sorrow
6. Foo Fighters - Best Of You
7. Mae - Anything
8. The Used - Maybe Memories
9. Nickelback - Far Away
10. The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm so addicted to this damn thread....I have alot of music, so its fun to see what comes up

*London After Midnight* - _Let Me Break You_
*Dimmu Borgir* - _In Death's Embrace_
*PJ Harvey* - _Good Fortune_
*KillWhitneyDead.* - _Save Your Sermons For Sunday So I Can Sleep This Night Off_
*Common* - _Nuthin' To Do_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _Kinda I Want To_
*The New Pornographers* - _Mass Romantic_
*Girls Against Boys* - _Sexy Sam_
*Smashing Pumpkins* - _To Sheila_
*Lil' Jon & The East Side Boyz* - _Throw It Up_


----------



## Not A Hero (Feb 2, 2007)

*Jack's Mannequin-*the Mixed Taped
*Kasabian-*Processed Beats
*Blink-182-*Roller Coaster
*The Mars Volta-*Vicarious Atonement
*Leftover Crack-*Atheist Anthem
*The Arcade Fire-*Haiti
*Cursive-*Farewell Party
*Rage Against the Machine-*War Within A Breath
*TV On the Radio-*Wolf Like Me
*Weezer-*Burndt Jam


----------



## TreeOfLife (Feb 2, 2007)

Jefferson Airplane- White Rabbit
Talking Heads- Pshycho Killer
Survivor- Eye of the Tiger
Rolling Stones- Paint it Black
Ozzy Osbourne- Crazy Train
Pink Floyd- Another Brick in the Wall (part 1)
The Beatles- Let it Be
Aerosmith- Kings and Queens
Rolling Stones- Satisfaction
Aerosmith- Dream On


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 3, 2007)

_Daryl Hall & John Oates - "Fall in Philadelphia"
Andrew Gold - "Never Let Her Slip Away"
Vince Guaraldi Trio - "Christmas Time Is Here"
Al Stewart - "Year of the Cat"
Charlie Parker - "Just Friends"
Gino Vannelli - "Living Inside Myself"
Chuck Mangione - "Give It All You Got"
The Cardigans - "Lovefool"
Anita Baker - "Same Ole Love"
Nobuo Uematsu - "Troian Beauty"_


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Feb 4, 2007)

Alia_Atreides said:


> *My Brain is Hanging Upside Down* - The Ramones



Naaaaaaa na na, My Brain is hangin upside down!
Awesome!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 4, 2007)

Incubus - Pardon Me
30 Seconds to Mars - Fallen
The Shins - Those to Come
Lady Sovereign - Love Me or Hate Me
Lily Allen - Smile
Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane
Nelly Furtado - Say It Right
The Get Up Kids - I'll Catch You
Panic! At the Disco - Camisado
Robin Thicke - Lost Without You


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

Blah.

*The Black Keys* - _Leavin' Trunk_
*Martin Souter, Beethoven* - _Presto agitato in C-sharp Minor_
*Chris Cornell* - _Flutter Girl_
*Marilyn Manson* - _Seizure Of Power_
*Amen* - _Piss Virus_
*Noxious Emotion* - _Entropy_
*Sufjan Stevens* - _We Don't Need Legs To Stand_
*Hole* - _She Walks On Me_
*Malice Mizer* - _Syunikiss_
*Jack Off Jill* - _Nazi Halo_


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2007)

I like this thread too O_W..

*Death* - _Behold the Unholy Grave_

*Jay Dee* - _Come Get It_

*Get Down* - _Get Down_

*Kev Brown* - _Hold Fast_

*PJ Harvey* - _The Whores Hustle and the Hustlers Whore_

*Blackalicious* - _Automatique_

*The Pillows* - _Sad Sad Kiddie_

*Digable Planets* - _Graffiti_

*Ani DiFranco* - _Good, Bad, Ugly_

*Boom Bip & Dose One* - _Poetic Liscense _


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

Damnit, I had another urge to post.  It's becoming addicting.
Good music there, Delirium.

*From Autumn To Ashes* - _Kansas City 90210_
*Masuda Toshio* - _Suzuri ni Sumu Shiro_
*My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult* - _Mr. And Mrs. Bottomless Pit_
*Madison Park* - _My Personal Moon_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _The Hand That Feeds_
*Kozi* - _Promenade_
*Tom McRae* - _I Aint Scared Of Lightning_
*Slipknot* - _Circle_
*Mr. Bungle* - _Waltz For Grandma's Sake_
*Zeromancer* - _Fade To Black_


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> *Mr. Bungle* - _Waltz For Grandma's Sake_





---

*Boogie Down Productions* - _Ya Know The Rules_

*Themselves* - _Live Trap_

*Deerhoof* - _News From A Bird_

*Beck* - _Peaches & Cream_

*Modest Mouse* - _Head South_

*Eric B. & Rakim* - _What's On Your Mind_

*Gym Class Heroes* - _Band AIDS_

*Sun Kil Moon* - _Last Tide_

*Deerhoof* - _New Sneakers_

*Jaylib* - _The Exclusive_ (instrumental)


----------



## Achaia (Feb 4, 2007)

*Lisa Miskovsky* - Little bird

*Nanne Gr?nvall* - H?ll om mig 

*Smash Mouth* - I'm a believer

*Helena Paparizou* - Gigolo

*Avenue Q (Soundtrack)* - If you were gay

*Eagle eye cherry* - Long way around

*Metallica* - Shoot me again

*Nighwish* - I wish I had an angel

*Dana Glover* - It is you (I have loved)

*Fuel *- Won't back down


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 4, 2007)

bad brains - pay to cum
dropkick murphy - boys on the docks
wreckless eric- whole wide world
rancid - maxwell murder
the specials - too much too young
against me - americans abroad
dropkick murphy - barroom heroes
crass - so what
the sex pistols - EMI
the aggrolites - funky fire


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 4, 2007)

Sahannaa Vavavtu - Ravi Shankar
Born to Loose - Ray Charles
Partita no. 1 in b minor - Bach
Fiona's Walk - Mason Daring
Michael - Franz Ferdinand
Live Now - Nas
Sad Songs and Waltzes - Cake
Piano Concerto in E flat K. 482 - Mozart
Material Girl - Madonna
Lord Only Knows - Beck


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2007)

Cyne - Midas
Blackalicious - Side to Side
Cage - Perfect World
Tonedeff - Porcelain remix
De La Soul - Stakes is high feat Mos
Dilated Peoples - Ear drum pop
Jedi Mind Tricks - The Darkest throne 
J Dilla - Waves
Blackalicious - Sky is falling
Eyedea And Abilities - Man vs Ape


----------



## Saosin (Feb 4, 2007)

*30 Seconds to Mars* - _Attack_
*Skillet* - _Comatose_
*Alexisonfire* - _Rough Hands_
*Neverending White Lights* - _The Grace_
*A Perfect Circle* - _Imagine_
*Saosin* - _Finding Home_
*Saosin *- _You're Not Alone_
*SR-71* - _My World_
*Thursday* - _Asleep in the Chapel_
*Armchair Cynics* - _Sharks_


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 4, 2007)

Saosin - Seven Years (acoustic)
H.I.M. - I've Crossed Oceans Of Wine For You
Incubus - I Miss You
69 Eyes - Radical 
Placebo - Leni (geez. depressed much..)
Jeffree Star - Plastic Surgery Slumber Party
A7 - Bat Country
Shudder To Think - Hot One 
Marilyn Manson - Minute Of Decay
Franz Ferdinand - Matinee


----------



## byooki (Feb 4, 2007)

Codeine - Loss Leader
7% Solution - Snuff Gold and Gold Tilings
Common Market - Connect Four
Grace Cathedral Park - Is It the Hurt You're Drowning In
Monster Movie - Beautiful Arctic Star
Idaho - The Mystery
Shalabi Effect - Bright Guilty World
Sweek - A Dead Sleeping Forest
Dälek - Tarnished
Sun Kil Moon - Duk Koo Kim


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

*T. Rex* - _The Slider_
*Tenacious D.* - _Inward Singing_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _Just Like You Imagined_
*Flogging Molly* - _Screaming At The Wailing Wall_
*Otep* - _Jonestown Tea_
*My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult* - _Somebody New_
*Hanzel Und Gretyl* - _Purity_
*The Mule* - _Piano_
*Dragon Ash* - _Face To Face_
*Lacuna Coil* - _Unspoken_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Feb 4, 2007)

1:. *Jimmy Eat World* - Work
2:. *Deathstars* - New Dead Nation
3:. *Addu'a* - Kurenai no Hana
4:. *Audioslave* - Gasoline
5:. *Nickelback* - Side of a Bullet
6:. *Rammstein* - Wollt ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen? (Oh yeah, baby!!)
7:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - Karada Kensa (woot!)
8:. *Orbital* - Technologique Park
9:. *Orange Range* - *~Asterisk~
10:. *Slipknot* - Three Nil


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Gorillaz - Demon Days
2. Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness
3. Numb - Linkin Park
4. Back in Black - AC/DC
5. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers
6. Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down
7. Away from the Sun - 3 Doors Down
8. Hate Me - Blue October
9. Hemorrhage - Fuel
10. Always - Blink 182


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 4, 2007)

the view from the afternoon - arctic monkeys
my apologies - the hush sound
chop suey - system of a down
other side - red hot chili peppers
time turned fragile - motion city soundtrack
make damn sure - taking back sunday
rought landing, holly - yellowcard
cigarette smoke - arctic monkeys
it hurts - angels and airwaves
lithium - nirvana


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Feb 4, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> bad brains - pay to cum
> dropkick murphy - boys on the docks
> wreckless eric- whole wide world
> rancid - maxwell murder
> ...



You have great taste in music


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 4, 2007)

death cab for cutie - champagne from a paper cup
boards of canada - sunshine recorder
the shins - a comet appears
whirlwind heat - brown
death cab for cutie - a movie script ending
beck - girl
the velvet underground - im waiting for the man
chin up chin up - i hope for tumbleweeds
the organ - steven smith
sublime - dont push


note that i've done this multiple times, and it's out of like 10,000 songs


----------



## Usagi (Feb 5, 2007)

lose my breath - DC
dear - miyavi
keepin up with the kids - mindless self indulgence
still frame - trapt
temperature - sean paul
st. jimmy - green day
til death do us part - skylar blue
the story - 30 seconds to mars
guerilla radio - rage against the machine
what's it feel like to be a ghost? - taking back sunday


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 5, 2007)

*Coal Chamber* - _Watershed_
*Tom McRae* - _A Day Like Today_
*Billy Idol* - _White Wedding_
*Embodyment* - _Ballad_
*Alice In Chains* - _Them Bones_
*American Head Charge* - _Just So You Know_
*Bob Dylan* - _Knockin' On Heaven's Door_
*Idiot Flesh* - _The Nothing Show_
*Tool* - _Disposition_
*Sigur R?s* - _Flugufrelsarinn_


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2007)

*Soul Position* - _Fuckajob_

*Yusef Lateef* - _Purple Flower_

*OutKast* - _Mainstream_ (instrumental)

*Themselves* - _Mouthful_

*Simply Saucer* - _Bullet Proof Nothing_

*Aceyalone* - _The Energy_

*Hi-Tek* - _Where It Started At_

*Busdriver* - _Driver's Manual_

*Chiodos* - _All Nereids Beware_

*Fleshtones* - _Let's See The Sun_


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 5, 2007)

i had a punk morning on my MP3 player:

1) Mega Armaggeddon Death by The Electro Hippies
2) If The Kids are United by Sham 69
3) Antifa Hooligans by Los Fastidios
4) You're Fucked Again by Sick On The Bus
5) Mother Earth by Crass
6) Carlo Guiliani by Conflict
7) Why? by Discharge
8) Sex & Violence by The Exploited
9) Nazi Punks Fuck Off (Dead Kennedys cover) by Napalm Death
10) Let's Lynch The Landlord by Dead Kennedys

yeah...


----------



## opium4themasses (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Goldfrapp - Deer Stop
2. Goldfrapp - Horse Tears
3. Nine Inch Nails - The Great Below
4. Queen - Killer Queen
5. Nine Inch Nails - Complication
6. Hooverphonic - Magenta
7. Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
8. Goldfrapp - Ooh La La
9. Veruca Salt - Here and Now
10. Goldfrapp - Ride on a White Horse


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Feb 5, 2007)

1:. *Linkin Park* - PLC. 4 MIE HAED
2:. *H.I.M* - Sweet 666
3:. *Deadstar Assembly* - Breathe for Me
4:. *Lacuna Coil* - When a Deadman Walks
5:. *t.A.T.u* - Friend or Foe
6:. *Shiny Toy Guns* - Starts With One
7:. *Dope* - Paranoia
8:. *John Rzeznik* - I'm Still Here (_<3_)
9:. *Skinny Puppy* I'mmortal
10:. *Placebo* - Special Needs


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Mia Hoshimura - Sakura Hiyori 
2. Utada Hikaru - Passion
3. Sweetbox - Lighter Shade of Blue
4. TATU - Sacrifice
5. Utada Hikaru - Keep Trying
6. VNV Nation - Beloved
7. Nightwish - Nemo
8. Anna Tsuchiya - Rose
9. Foo Fighters - Best of You
10. Sublime - Santaria


----------



## Saosin (Feb 5, 2007)

*Placebo* - _Protege Moi_
*Placebo* - _Special K_
*Taking Back Sunday* - _What's It Feel Like to Be a Ghost?_
*Placebo* - _Because I Want You_
*Trust Company* - _The War Is Over_
*Zebrahead* - _Falling Apart_
*Vertical Horizon* - _Shackled_
*Placebo* - _Taste in Men_
*Radiohead* - _Idioteque_
*dredg* - _The Canyon Behind Her_


My iPod likes Placebo today.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 5, 2007)

@ Sasosin -  Placebo! Radiohead! Ahh! So good! [great live too]

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Throw This Away_
*My Life With The Thirll Kill Kult* - _Devil Does Drugs_
*Placebo* - _Narcoleptic_
*Ilkae* - _Concord Low_
*Maldoror* - _Baby Powder on Peach Fuzz_
*Godhead* - _I Hate Today_
*Evanescence* - _All That I'm Living For_
*Radiohead* - _Pulk/Pull Revolving Doors_
*Sigur R?s* - _Vi?rar vel til loft?r?sa_
*Wu-Tang Clan* - _Protect Ya Neck [Bloody Version]_


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 5, 2007)

_Nobuo Uematsu - "Terra's Theme"
Nobuo Uematsu - "The Extraction"
Journey - "Who's Crying Now"
Andy Williams - "Days of Wine and Roses"
Hi Tek, Mos Def & Talib Kweli - "This Means You"
Junya Nakano, Masashi Hamauzu & Nobuo Uematsu - "Luca"
Santana - "Shades of Time"
Bob Dylan- "Visions of Johanna"
Phyllis Hyman - "Be Careful (How You Treat My Love)"
John Williams - "A New Name... A New Life"_


----------



## Usagi (Feb 6, 2007)

dancing friendly - peelander Z
S.T.E.A.K. - peelander Z
you and I - michael buble
we are the fabrication - my american heart
talk dirty to me - poison
distance - utada hikaru & m-flo
the ghost of you - my chemical romance
savior - 30 seconds to mars
i've got you under my skin - michael buble
these walls - trapt


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

leftover crack - one dead cop
against me - TSR (this shit rules)
the buzzcocks - fast cars
OIL - skinheads
IWW songbook - solidarity
my manifesto - raise a glass
leftover crack - rock the 40 oz
the clash - this is radio clash
iron maiden - the trooper
corey gunz - body drop


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 6, 2007)

Buzzcocks, Leftover Crack and Maiden ^ Nice.

Enya - Sheppherds Moon
Ani Difranco - Knuckle Down
Therion - Thor the Powerhead
Concrete Blonde - (You're the Only One) Can Make Me Cry
Cake - Sheep Go to Heaven
Company Flow - Lencorcism
Ani Difranco - I'm No Heroine
G. Love & Special Sauce - Eyes Have Miles
Ween - Nan
Public Enemy - Countdown to Armaggedon


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

ani difranco not so nice. you should try a banmd called the anti-difrancos
PUBLIC ENEMY FUCKING SWEET!


----------



## lowcut (Feb 6, 2007)

*3 Doors Down* - Kryptonite
*Patrice* - Uncried
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Give it away
*Foo Fighters* - Danny Says
*Seeed* - Aufstehn!
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Let's make Evil
*Bob Marley* - I Shot the Sheriff
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - The Zephyr Song
*John Frusciante* - Cut Out
*Manu Chao* - Mr Bobby


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you just dis Difranco?

Well that automatically negates the cool points you earned.

Completely.

Also, I know the anti-difrancos, and frankly I dislike them. 

But yes, Public Enemy is sweet.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

you cant let the occasional musical difference destroy your day to day interactions. so in that case i will tolerate your passion for difranco...


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 6, 2007)

I disagree with Ani on the death penalty issue, but the woman is a phenomenal song-writer, lyricist, vocalist and her live presence is unbelievable.

Also, she says exactly what she wants .

As to my comments, I always go to one extreme or the other, but I will forgive you that little blunder


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

nothing to do so ill do it again....

crass-do they owe us a living?
my manifesto-the only good charlotte is a dead one.
rancid-life wont wait
casey jones-1 outta 3 has an STD
tony danza tap dancing extravaganza- cliff burton suprise
black flag-nervous breakdown
against me-baby im an anarchist
the translpants-killafornia
opcio k 95-anti-fascist hooligans
dead kennedys- moons over marin


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 6, 2007)

tsk tsk tsk.  Ani Difranco is great.

In anycase:

*Kings of Leon* - _King of the Rodeo_
*Hedwig and the Angry Inch* - _Hedwig's Lament_
*Bollock Brothers* - _Harley Davidson of a Bitch_
*Andrew W.K.* - _Party Till You Puke_
*Billy Joel* - _We Didn't Set The Fire_
*Daft Punk* - _Aerodynamic_
*Otep* - _Gutter_
*Professional Murder Music* - _Sleep Deprivation_
*PJ Harvey* - _The Life and Death of Mr. Badmouth_
*Muse* - _Hysteria_


----------



## Mori` (Feb 6, 2007)

lets see

Son House ~ Sundown
Iron and Wine ~ History of Lovers
Foo Fighters ~ Come Back
George Clinton ~ Knee Deep (Deep as a Mutha Funka)
Led Zeppelin ~ Custard Pie
Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra ~ Happening
Antiflag ~ Punk by the book
The Yardbirds ~ You're a better man than I
Oysterhead ~ Mr Oysterhead
Cunninlynguists ~ Not guilty


----------



## O-Ren (Feb 6, 2007)

*Kelis*- Bossy
*Amber*- I'm free
*KT Tunsall*- Suddenly I see
*Christina Aguilera*- Hurt
*Jilian*- Within Tempation
*The 5 6 7 8's*- Whoo Hoo
*Avant*- Making good love
*The  Pussycat Dolls*- Stickwitu
*Nancy Sinatra*- Bang Bang
*Natalie Merchant*- My Skin


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Feb 6, 2007)

Lolz.

1:. *Orgy* - Blue Monday
2:. *Linkin Park* - Faint
3:. *t.A.T.u - Perfect Enemy
4:. Toshiro Masuda - Need to Be Strong
5:. Negative - Afterall
6:. RAMMSTEIN - Benzin
7:. Nobuo Tobita - Shi no Jundo
8:. RAMMSTEIN - Mann Gegen Mann (*snicker*)
9:. Disturbed - Meaning of Life (Ohhhh yeah!)
10:. Shoutarou Morikubo - Karada Kensa*


----------



## Dre (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn this thread is still up? Yall really took the idea and ran with it lol.


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Feb 7, 2007)

^ Lmao, good thread. This thread is love 

1:. *Nobuo Tobita* - Shi no Jundo
2:. *White Zombie* - Devil Man
3:. *Paku Romi* - Bokutachi ni Aru Mono
4:. *Flaw* - Get up Again
5:. *Three Days Grace* - Animal I Have Become
6:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - Akaku Someru Tsuki
7:. *Shoutarou Morikubo* - Rainy Day
8:. *White Zombie* - El Phantasmo and the Chicken-run Blast-o-rama
9:. *Rammstein* - Du Hast (Live aus Berlin)
10:. *John Rzeznik* - I'm Still Here


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 8, 2007)

*The Libertine Soundtrack/composed by Michael Nyman* - _History of the Insipid_
*Rammstein* - _Weisses Fleisch_
*Godhead* - _Break You Down_
*Apocalypse Theatre* - _Babynames_
*Badly Drawn Boy* - _Pissing In The Wind_
*The Haunted* - _Godpuppet_
*Maldoror* - _She_
*Bloc Party* - _Price of Gas_
*Slipknot* - _Heretic Anthem_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _The Day The World Went Away_


----------



## Usagi (Feb 10, 2007)

fame < infamy - fob
dicks are for my friends - mindless self indulgence
shimmy shimmy quarter turn - hellogoodbye
follow - breaking benjamin
kiss the girl - no secrets
dragon - peelander Z
pump it - black eyed peas
the poison - alkaline trio
(bonus track) - ore ska band
love like winter - AFI


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Trapt - Headstrong
2. Flow - Go
3. SR-71 - My World
4. Trust Company - Hover
5. Asian Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite
6. Blink 182 - Aliens Exist
7. Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions
8. Foo Fighters - Best Of You
9. Linkin Park - One Step Closer
10. Uverworld - Chance


----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2007)

*Incubus* - _Echo_

*Monk Hughes & The Outer Realm* - _Still Young Gifted and Broke_

*cLOUDDEAD* - _Jimmy Breeze pt. 2_

*Charles Minus* - _Solo Dancer_

*Aesop Rock* - _Forest Crunk_

*De La Soul* - _Plug Tunnin'_

*Method Man* - _Elements_

*Madlib* - _Track 50_

*Lone Catalysts* - _La, la, la, la_

*The Sunshine Underground* - _Commercial Breakdown_


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 10, 2007)

*The Piano OST/Michael Nyman* - _The Promise_
*Placebo* - _Broken Promise_
*Gladiator OST* - _Am I Not Merciful_
*Pantera* - _Psycho Holiday_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _The Downward Spiral_
*Baby Bird* - _It's Not Funny Anymore_
*Tom McRae* - _Boy With The Bubble Gun_
*PJ Harvey* - _Plants and Rags_
*The New World OST* - _Winter-Battle_
*Queen Adreena* - _Razorblade Sky_


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2007)

*George Clinton* - Atomic Dog
*Propaghandi* - Todays Empires Tomorrows Ashes
*Genius/GZA* - B.I.B.L.E.
*Bright Eyes* - Goldmine Gutted
*Wu-Tang Clan* - Bring the Ruckus
*Camp Lo* - Coolie High
*Cul De Sac* - China Gate
*Ray LaMontagne* - Barfly
*The Police* - every breathe you take
*Elliot Brood* - Johnny Rooke


----------



## Dre (Sep 14, 2007)

*Canibus*- Genabis
*Prodigy*-Poison
*Saigon*- Hood life
*Stack Bundles*- Peep Game
*Nas*- If I ruled the World
*Bleek, Beans and Budden*-ROC Cafe
*Pharoah Monch, Common, Mos Def*- The Truth
*Outkast*-ATLiens
*Saigon*-Out in the Park
*The L.O.X.*- Yall done fucked up now


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2007)

*Ride *- Paralysed
*Snoop Dogg* - Serial Killa
*Numb* - Desire
*Nick Drake*- Know
*Hella* - Let Your Heavies out
*Sigor Ros* - Intro
*Over The Rhine* - Drunkard's Prayer
*Mobb Deep* - Give up the Goods
*Heroic Doses* - Is she Queer
*Emerson, Lake, and Palmer* - Karn Evil 9: 1st Impression part 2


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cannibal Corpse* - The Wretched Spawn
*AC/DC *- Hells Bells
*Nasum* - Words To Die For
*Fleshless* - Red Stars Hypocrisy
*Pennywise* - Fight Till You Die
*Killswitch Engage* - When Darkness Falls
*Iron Maiden* - Judas Be My Guide
*Dream Theater* - The Glass Prison
*Fear Factory* - Flashpoint
*Led Zeppelin* - The Ocean


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cannonball Adderley* - One For Daddy O
*Mew* - White Lips Kissed
*Bauhaus* - Hollow Hills
*(+44)* - Mae You Smile
*Don Caballero* - In The Abscence Of Strong Evidence To The Contrary, One May Step Out Of The Way Of The Charging Bull
*Depeche Mode* - Stripped
*Avail* - McCarthy
*A Tribe Called Quest* - Award Tour
*Sufjan Stevens* - Tahquamenon Falls
*Rage Against The Machine* - Bullet In The Head


----------



## Haruko (Sep 14, 2007)

*White Stripes* Girl, You Have No Faith In Medecine
*Peter Bjorn And John* Young Folks
*Babyshambles* La Belle et La Bete
*Bloc Party* Plans
*Kasabian* Shoot The Runner
*The Libertines* The Boy Looked At Johny
*Muse* Hyper Music
*The Libertines* Don't Be Shy
*The Cribs* I'm Alright Me
*Muse* Sing For Absolution


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2007)

*Primus - Pork Chops Little Ditty
Corb Lund Band - Waste and Tragedy
Ani Difranco - Callous
Ani Difranco - Talk to Me Now
Handesome Boy Modelling School - Waterworld (Featuring Encore)
Tom Waits - Take Care of All My Children
The Streets - Geezers Need Excitement
Amorphous Androgynous - Indian Swing
Iced Earth - Shooting Star
Classified - No Mistakes*


----------



## Altron (Sep 14, 2007)

Thorium - Hateful Vengeance
Enslaved - Suttungs Mjod/Perkulater
Shadeweaver - In frozen haze
Iron Maiden - Power Slave
Sex Pistols - Liar
Dr. Know - Fear of war
Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in chains
Falkenbach - Walkiesjar
Luantica - Time
Kill the romance - Dark Filth Water


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bad Religion* - Oligarchy
*Boy's Life* - A Quarters Worth
*Explosions In The Sky* - Lonely Train 
*Slint* - Good Morning, Captain
*Red Hot Chilli Peppers* She Looks to Me
*Squarepusher* Tetra - Sync
*Jose Gonzalez* Deadweight on Velveteen
*Squarepusher* square rave
*Primus* - My Name Is Mud
*Joy Division* - Heart & Soul


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 16, 2007)

1.passion kill-immolation
2.distant fires reflect in the eyes of satan-Akercocke
3.Lizard skin-Gojira
4.The empty throne-Decapitated.
5.Laying fire upon apep-Nile.
6.Lotion-Deftones
7.dolph lundgren-Will haven
8.final fantasy x ost- the splendid performance.
9.Sakade- Happy face.
10. praise the strength- morbid angel.

a very angry i-pod.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 16, 2007)

1.)White Stripes--Blue Orchid
2.)Kelly Clarkson--Thankful
3.)Evanescence--Tourniquet
4.)UVERworld--Shine
5.)Dir en Grey--Yurameki
6.)UVERworld--Just Melody
7.)T.I.--Big Things Poppin
8.)Jem--They
9.)Good Charlotte--The River
10.)Somebody Told Me--The Killers


----------



## Cloud Nine (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, where has THIS thread been? XD

1. *Orange Range* - Rakuyou
2. *Antic Cafe* - Escapism
3. *Antic Cafe* - Nanairo Crayon de Egaku Hikari
4. *Dir en grey* - Machiavellism
5. *the GazettE* - THE END
6. *Dir en grey* - Myaku 8 1/2 Convert
7. *Dir en grey* - Kodou
8. *Malice Mizer* - No Pains No Gains
9. *Basshunter* - Boten Anna
10. *Miyavi* - Selfish Love ~aishitekure, aishiterukara~


----------



## Zephos (Sep 16, 2007)

1.The Roots-You Got Me
2.Red Hot Chili Peppers-Californication
3.U2-So Cruel
4.A Tribe Called Quest-Scenario (Remix)
5.GZA-Investigative Reports
6.De La Soul-Paul's Revenge
7.David Bowie-Word On A Wing
8.The Police-It's Alright For You
9.U2-Theme From Let's Go Native
10.Ol' Dirty Bastard-Shimmy Shimmy Ya


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2007)

*V.I.P.* R. Kelly -R. Disc 2 -
*I Samuel 10* Alexander Scourby -The Holy Bible: I Samuel 9 of 39
*Beautiful *India.Arie -Acoustic Soul
*So Many Miles Away* Lil' Boosie -Bad Azz Mixtape
*Jeremiah 41* Alexander Scourby -The Holy Bible: Jeremiah 24 of 39
*Do The Right Thing* Soulja Boy -Unsigned and Still Major
*Jeremiah 37* Alexander Scourby -The Holy Bible: Jeremiah 24 of 39
*Track 06* Earth, Wind & Fire -The Essential Earth, Wind & Fire Disc 1
*Don't Flex* Eightball & MJG -In Our Lifetime 1
*2 Way* Ginuwine -The Life


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Utada Hikaru - Kairo
2. Sakamoto Maaya - Spica (w/o Maaya)
3. day after tomorrow - It's My Way (Instrumental)
4. SNoW - Hanabi Made Ato Sukoshi
5. FLOW - Sono Saki ni wa...
6. Kana - Jueki
7. JYONGRI - Possession (Vocal track)
8. Horie Yui - Sakura
9. Nakashima Mika - Sunao na Mama (Instrumental)
10. Morning Musume - Osaka Koi no Uta


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2007)

Buckethead - Watching The Boats With My Dad

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire

Jamiroquai - Do You Know Where You're Coming From (Hands In The Air Mix)

Jeff Buckley - Nightmares By The Sea

Buckethead - Sanctum

Jeff Buckley - Kanga-Roo

Fat Jon - Watch Out

Deftones - Teething

Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl (Classic Radio Mix)

Audioslave - Show Me How To Live


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 17, 2007)

*Souls Of Mischief* - Let Em Know
*Raekwon* - Incarcerated Scarfaces
*Sonic Youth* The Sprawl
*Pink Floyd* Burning Bridges
*Soundgarden* - Half
*Grateful Dead* Uncle Johns Band
*Joe Satriani* - I believe
*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - The Running Board
*Ten Foot Pole* - Dying Duck In A Thunderstorm
*Sade* - The Sweetest Taboo


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 17, 2007)

Cream - We're going wrong
BRMC - Love burns
Oasis - Shakermaker
David Bowie - Changes
Handel - Concerto Grosso in F
Led Zeppelin - The crunge
The Beatles - Get back
T.Rex - Children of the revolution
Pixies - Where is my mind
The Hollies - Long cool woman in a black dress


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 18, 2007)

*Emerson,Lake and Palmer* - From The Beginning
*Strung Out* - In Harms way
*Nine Inch Nails* - Piggy
*Sinkhole* - Fudge Bar
*Maritime* - We Dont Think, We Know
*Cannonball Adderley* - Alison's Uncle
*Guided By Voices* - Cut-Out Witch
*2Pac* - Peep Game
*Death By Stereo* - High School Was Like Boot Camp For A Desk Job
*New Order* - Procession


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2007)

Death Valley Blues by The Mark Lanegan Band
Your Dump or Mine by Evil Superstars
The New by Interpol
Whistle Rhapsody by The Fiery Funraces
Let Down by Radiohead
Another Morning by The Pillows
Nenada by Desert Sessions
Across the Universe by The Beatles
Brownie Bottom Sundae by AFI
All Sense is Lost Postlude by Piebald


----------



## Usagi (Sep 18, 2007)

Track 05 - *American Eyes*
House of Wolves - *MCR*
かなぶんの羽 - *HY*
Naughty Boy - *Gunther*
Iris - *Goo Goo Dolls*
Flesh and Bone - *Alien Ant Farm*
かたことの恋 (Duet Ver.) - *Various Artists*
Aim, Snap, Fall - *The Spill Canvas*
Crazy Little Thing Called Love - *Queen*
Thank You For The Venom - *MCR*


----------



## ~Retarded Hudak~ (Sep 18, 2007)

The Fray - How to Save a Life
Nickelback - Far away
Metallica - Master of Puppets
The Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch
Fall Out Boy - Thnks Fr The Mmrs
Neverending White Lights - A Littlepiece
HIM - Passion's Killing Floor
Coldplay - Speed Of Sound
Blink 182 - All The Small Things
The Icicles - Sugar Sweet


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2007)

Caught Between by Screaming Trees
Roadside Memorial by Les Savy Fav
Mouvement - The Rest Of The World Is Noise by The Angelic Process
When I Paint My Masterpiece by Bob Dylan
Let's Go to the Beach by Electric Eel Shock
Consult My Lover by AFI
I'm a Wheel by Wilco
Can't Get Out by The Dayton Family
Red Velvet by OutKast
Ceremony by Joy Division


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 18, 2007)

*FallOutBoy* - _Thanks for the Memories_
*Styx* - _Too Much Time on my Hands_
*Enya* - _Ask the Mountains_
*Nightwish* - _Nemo_
*tATu* - _Galoyan_
*Yoko Kanno* - _Sora's Song_
*Anna Tsuchiya* - _Kuroi Namida_
*Justin Timberlake* - _Lovestoned_
*Kiprich* - _The Letter_
*Bob Marley* - _Could You Be Loved_


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 19, 2007)

*Pink Floyd* - Obscured By Clouds
*New Order* - Hurt
*The Promise Ring* - Picture Postcard
*7 Seconds* - Kinda Future
*John Frusciante* - 00 Ghost 27
*The Beastie Boys* - Song For The Man
*Green Day* - Reject
*Born Against* - Sendero
*X Marks The Pedwalk* - Maximum Pace
*Snapcase* - Caboose


----------



## confusion the waitress (Sep 19, 2007)

1. You Know Who I Am - Leonard Cohen
2. Playgirl - Ladytron
3. Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes
4. Lost in the Harbour - Tom Waits
5. Going Under - Patti Smith
6. Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin
7. Falling - Scorn
8. There Is a Kingdom - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds
9. Lonesome Tears - Beck
10. Wolves, Lower - R.E.M.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Sep 19, 2007)

1. moi dix mois - *Noctunal Romance*
2. the GazettE - *Shadow VII VI I (live)*
3. Antic Cafe - *Super Rabbit*
4. Dir en grey - *24ko Cylinders*
5. Luna Sea - *Gravity*
6. Gackt - *Oasis*
7. Kyo - *Room 304, Tounge and Night*
8. Go!Go!7188 - *Parade*
9. Malice Mizer - *Beast of Blood*
10. L'Arc~en~Ciel - *Neo Universe*


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2007)

1. Without You, I'm Nothing by Placebo
2. Little Sister(Contradictator Remix) by Queens of the Stone Age
3. Half-Empty Bottle by AFI
4. Midnight Creeper by Eagles of Death Metal
5. The Card Cheat by The Clash
6. How Do You Keep Love Alive by Ryan Adams and the Cardinals
7. In a Station by The Band
8. Naive Song by Mirwais
9. Resurrection by Halford
10. Great Death by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 19, 2007)

*Twiztid*- Story of our lives
*Redman*- Pimp Nutz
*Three 6 Mafia*- Body parts
*Three 6 Mafia*- Stay Fly
*ICP*- The Shaggy show
*Twiztid*- We don't die
*Three 6 mafia*- Doe boy fresh
*Three 6 Mafia*- Bin Laden Weed
*Dark Lotus*- Consume Your Soul
*Eminem*- MockingBird


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 19, 2007)

violent femmes - agamemnon 
vashti bunyan - love song
misfits - some kinda hate 
beck - round the bend
caribou - hello hammerheads
kevin shields - ikebana
ted leo & pharm - counting down the hours
buzzcocks - everybody's happy nowadays
the white stripes - death letter
exploding hearts - jailbird


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 20, 2007)

*Tool* - Cold And Ugly (Live)
*Swervedriver* - These Times
*Funeral For A Friend* - The End Of Nothing 
*Led Zeppelin* - The Rover
*Bad Religion* - Amercian Dream
*Madvillain* -Raid
*The Doors* - Gloria(Live)
*Suicide Machines* - Inside/Outside
*Nofx* - Medio-Core
*The Jesus & Mary Chain* - April Skies


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 20, 2007)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* By the way
*In Flames* Dead End
*Soil *Redefine 
*Godsmack* Awake
*Red Hot Chili Peppers *Tell me baby
*In Flames *Dismiss The Cynics
*Gary Jules *Mad World
*In Flames Dead *Alone
*Metallica* Fuel


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Pantera - Planet Caravan
Notorious B.I.G - Sky's The Limit
Chamillionaire - Hip-Hop Police
Anthrax - Indians
Slayer - 213
Lupe Fiasco - Dumb It Down
Common - Drivin' Me Wild
Immortal - One By One
Xentrix - For Whose Advantage?


----------



## 2D (Sep 20, 2007)

iPods suck. 

1. Aerodynamic - Daft Punk
2. Factory Sealed - Sabrepulse
3. Paradise City - Guns n' Roses
4. Pulmonary Archery - Alexisonfire
5. Punk - Gorillaz
6. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
7. Nightvision - Daft Punk
8. Life is too short - Caliban
9. Narayan - The Prodigy
10. Higher State of Consciousness - Wink


----------



## Quagles (Sep 20, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras
Pure reason Revolution - He tries to show them Magic
CarboHydrom - Imaginary Depths
Explosions in the sky - It's natural to be afraid
Explosions in the sky - Yasmin the light
Mogwai - Tracy
Explosions in the sky - Snow and lights
No-man - Back when you were beautiful
Pelican - March into the sea
Pineapple Thief - The bitter pill


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2007)

_1. 'Drain The Blood'- Distillers
2. 'Lonesome Me'- The Clash
3. 'Good For Gone'- The Go-Gos'
3. 'Who Killed Bambi?'- The Sex Pistols
4. 'Standing In The Way Of Control'- The Gossip
5. 'Theme of Laura'- Akira Yamaoka
6. 'Skeleton Song'- Kate Nash
7. 'The Bomb'- New Young Pony Club
8. 'Idioteque'- Radiohead
9. 'Frankly Mr.Shankly'- The Smiths
10. 'Lust In The Movies'- The Long Blondes_


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2007)

For the Capitain by Okkervil River
Rush by Talib Kweli
Booketa by Criteria
Oxycotin by El-P
15 Minutes of Pain by The Strokes
Pitselah by Elliott Smith
My Favorite Things by OutKast
Hate to Say I Told You So by The Hives
Brown Sugar(raw) by Talib Kweli
Paradise Not For Me by Mirwais


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 20, 2007)

haunted - evanescence
house of wolves - my chemical romance
far away - nickelback
prayer of the refugee - rise against
hero - nickelback
rough landing, holly - yellowcard
nakushita kotoba - naruto ending
so cold - breaking benjamin
faint - linkin park
ascencion of the spirit - evanescence
stare at the sun - thrice
dedicated - linkin park

opps. i did 12. oh well.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2007)

London Calling by The Clash
Ovary Stripe by Kasabian
Blaise Bailey Finnegan the Third by Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Night Fall by Halford
Come Dancing by Jeff Beck
Tragic Monsters by Les Savy Fav
Hurt by Johnny Cash
Son Et Lumiere by The Mars Volta
Sea Tea by Cap'n Jazz
Ruben Remus by The Band


----------



## confusion the waitress (Sep 21, 2007)

1. Hang Down Your Head - Tom Waits
2. Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Live) - Ramones
3. Push Upstairs (Live) - Underworld
4. Hateful - The Clash
5. Already Dead - Beck
6. Ladybird - Ladytron
7. Vertabrae by Vertabrae - Bjork
8. Happiness Is a Warm Gun - The Breeders
9. Chelsea Hotel No. 2 - Leonard Cohen
10. Mile End - Pulp


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 21, 2007)

*The Cure* - Other Voices
*Alphaville* - Big In Japan
*The Villains* - Here in Hell
*Jimmy Eat World* - Digits
*Rush* - Freewill
*The Rudiments* - Wailing Paddle
*Heroic Doses* - Heroic Theme Song
*Mos Def* - Umi Said
*Millencollin* - Material Boy
*Sunny Day Real Estate* - Friday


----------



## sel (Sep 21, 2007)

Walou ~ Outlandish
Ripcord ~ Radiohead
Buena Vista Social Club ~ Ruben Gonzalez
Candela ~ Ibrahim Ferrer
Nights in White Satin ~ Il Divo
Breathe in Breathe out ~ Kanye west
Bohemain Rhapsody ~ Queen
Hunger Strike ~ Estradasphere
Rosana ~ Ibrahim Ferrer
Lovesong of the Buzzard ~ Iron & Wine


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*Onyx-Shut'em Down
Eminem-I still dont give a darn
Canibus,N.O.R.E, big pun and Camron-Fantastic four
Jay-Z-Blue Magic
outkast-Aquemeni
DMX-Slippin
J.R. writer feat 40 cal- we gettin money
Nelly Furtado-Do it
nas-Nas is coming
Mobb Deep-Backwards
*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Sep 25, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - Child Prey
*the GazettE* - Cassis
*Miyavi* - Ashita, Genki ni Naare
*Mute Math* - Noticed
*moi dix mois* - Mephisto Waltz
*The Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack* - This is Halloween
*Dir en grey* - Ash (live)
*Utada Hikaru* - Fly Me to the Moon
*hide* - LEMONed I Scream
*Shiina Ringo* - Honnou


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 26, 2007)

*Owls* - Everyone's my Friend
*She Wants Revenge* - Sister
*Good Riddance* - Salt
*Grateful Dead* - Chinatown Shuffle
*Minutemen* - The Glory Of Man
*Radio Citizen* - Night Part II
*Bone Thugz-N-Harmony* - 7 Sign
*Owen* - Playing Posum For A Peek
*Jeff Buckley* - Nightmares By The Sea
*Sunz Of Man* - Natural High


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 26, 2007)

Scarface - A Minute To Pray, A Second To Die
Nas - Street Dreams
Jay-Z - Can I Live?
Pantera - Throes Of Rejection
Lupe Fiasco - Conflict Diamonds
GZA - Cold World
Anthrax - Caught In A Mosh
Metallica - Dyer's Eve
Testament - Alone In The Dark
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 26, 2007)

Still Fly(Dirty)-Big Tymers
Khriz y Angel- Ven Bailalo
2pac-Dear Mama
Go to Church-Ice Cube ft. Snoop Dogg and Lil John
Rompe-Daddy Yankee
Back in the Days-Trick Daddy
DMX-Ruff Ryders
Cells Theme Techno Remix-Dragonball Z
Kanye West-Jesus Walks
Sin Jockey-Luny Tunes ft Daddy Yankee


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2007)

Transmission by Joy Division
Patterns by Simon and Garfunkel
I Hate the Way You Love Part 1 by The Kills
Indefinitely by Travis
Steven Smith by The Organ
On the Road Again by Bob Dylan
So Says I by The Shins
English Civil War by The Clash
Lord Only Knows by Beck
Blackhole by Beck


----------



## Kreig (Sep 26, 2007)

Critical Acclaim - Avenged Sevenfold
Curses - Bullet for my Valentine
Since You've Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson 
Animals - Nickelback
Chapter Four - Avenged Sevenfold
Sick Little Suicide - The Matches
Eryn Smith - The Matches
London Dungeon - The Misfits
Sick or Sane - Senses Fail
Teenagers - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Cloud Nine (Oct 1, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - Schwein no Isu
*Maaya Sakamoto f. Steve Conte* - The Garden of Everything
*L'Arc~en~Ciel* - STAY AWAY
*Koda Kumi* - Promise
*Malice Mizer* - Bel Air
*the GazettE* - Art Drawn by Vomit
*La: Sadie's* - Masquerade
*hide* - LEMONed I Scream
*Kyo* - 8mm
*The Beatles* - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds


----------



## illyana (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bloodhound gang*- Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss
*Atreyu*- Bleeding Mascara
*Linkin Park*- Shadow of the day
*Hawthorne heights*- Ohio is for lovers
*Paramore*- Pressure
*Panic! at the disco*- Lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking off her clothes
*Bloc Party*- Hunting for witches
*The All American Rejects*- P.S I love you
*The Killers*-When you were young
*The Hives*- Tick Tick Boom


----------



## spirishman (Oct 4, 2007)

metric- The List
rush- Vital Signs
of montreal- The Events Leading up to the Collapse of Detective Dullight
m83- On A White Lake, Near A Green Mountain
the offspring- damn it, i changed again
busdriver- fizzing energy drink
melt banana- lost parts stinging me so cold
rage against the macchine- new millennium homes
clap your hands say yeah- clap your hands say yeah!
beck- farwell ride


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 4, 2007)

*AC/DC* - Night Of The Long Knives
*Hypocrisy* - Carved Up
*Morbid Angel* - Covenant Of Death
*Meshuggah* - Stengah
*Taake* - Nattestid Ser Porten Vid IV
*Pantera* - The Sleep
*Slayer* - Reborn
*Pig Destroyer* - Murder Blossom
*Lacuna Coil* - The Game
*Opeth* - Face Of Melinda


----------



## Youngfyre (Oct 4, 2007)

Under the influence-Eminem
The Beautiful Mistake-As Blood Runs Black
One Left Satisfied- Come Back Kid
Hurt Me Soul-Lupe Fiasco
The Only Medicine-Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Before The Devil-Black My Heart
Face To Face-Daft Punk
Demolition Lovers-My Chemical Romance
Forgive Me-Proof
Hip Hop Is Dead-Nas


----------



## Hope (Oct 5, 2007)

The Kooks - She Moves In Her Own Way
Good Charlotte - Dance Floor Anthem
Axwell - I Found You
Pink - Just Like A Pill
Rihanna Ft. Jay-Z - Umbrella
Black Eyed Peas - Let's Get Retarded
N-Dubz - Feva Las Vegas
Paula DeAnda - So Cold
Madonna - Like A Virgin
Usher Ft. Alicia Keys - My Boo

How random


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

*Death* - Empty Words
*Fantomas* - Investigation Of A Citizen Above Suspicion
*Scar Symmetry* - Mind Machine
*Nevermore* - Create The Infinite
*Cannibal* - Pounded Into Dust
*Kalmah* - Human Fates
*Pig Destroyer* - One Funeral Too Many
*Iron Maiden* - Murders In The Rue Morgue
*Autopsy* - In The Grip Of Winter
*The Smashing Pumpkins* - The Tale Of Dusty & Pistol Pete


----------



## Audrey (Oct 5, 2007)

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
Jesu - Silver
Sigh - Born Condemned Criminal
Hammock - Kenotic
Daft Punk - Around the World
Mirrorthrone - A Scream to Express the Hate of a Race
Caspian - Book Nine
Alcest - Printemps Émeraude
Nest - The Silvershade Lynx
Wyrd - Aijeke

Seems to be more of a variety than most other people here.


----------



## Freebird (Oct 5, 2007)

Bark At The Moon-Ozzy Osbourne
Tonight I Wanna Rock You Tonight-Spinal Tap
The Breaking Wheel-Artillery
Symphony Of Destruction-Megadeth
Stairway To Heaven-Led Zeppelin
Ace Of Spades-Motorhead
Godzilla-Blue Oyster Cult
Smoke On The Water-Deep Purple
Fly On The Wall-AC/DC
Freebird-Lynrd Skynrd

All Classic Rock.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

"Blank Space" by *Busdriver*
"Revel In My Loss" by *Shadows Fall*
"Nevermind" by *Red Hot Chili Peppers*
"Bleeding To Death" by *Heaven Shall Burn*
"Blood is the Price of Glory" by *Ensiferum*
"Dominion" by *Hypocrisy*
"Brains" by *Atheist*
"The Flight of the Lord Flie" by *Therion*
"Gold Mine, Gold Yours" by *Hella*
"Arrival of the Darkest Queen" by *Therion*


----------



## iDrum (Oct 5, 2007)

1. Alright (D&C Human Mix) *Jamiroquai*
2. The Heritic Anthem *Slipknot*
3. Jupiter *311*
4. Such Great Heights *Iron & Wine*
5. Give It Away *Red Hot Chili Peppers*
6. Nola *Nexus* 
7. Mysterious Morning III *Nathan Nabb*
8. Drumming: Part III *Steve Reich*
9. Acrid Avid Jam Shred *Aphex Twin*
10. Presidente *Kinky*


----------



## Notorious_99 (Oct 9, 2007)

1. Big Things Poppin' *T.I*
2. Got yourself a gun remix fear Biggie *Nas*
3. Don't stand so close to me *Sting and The Police*
4. Speed Of Sound *Coldplay*
5. Kids With Guns *Gorillaz*
6. The Kill *30 Seconds To Mars*
7. Misery Business *Paramore*
8. My Hero *Foo Fighters*
9. Rock Star feat Lil' Wayne *Chamillionaire*
10. Hustler Music *Lil' Wayne*


----------



## Lamb (Oct 9, 2007)

Parents Teach by Anarchy Steering Committee
Cold Sun of Circumstance by dEUS
Next Exit by Interpol
Baby Baby by The Vibrators
Dirt by Alice in Chains
Can't Stand It by Wilco
Barbarism Begins at Home by The Smiths
The Dead Flag Blues by Godspeed You! Black Emperor
In the City by Razorlight
Inner Flight by Primal Scream


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 10, 2007)

goldfinger-stalker
nickelback-next contestant
shinedown-i dare you
fall out boy-thanks for the memories
breaking benjamin-firefly
hoobastank-inside of you
disturbed-down with the sickness
trivium-dying in your arms
fountains of wayne- stacey's mom
ashley parker angel-let u go


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Swap Meet by *Nirvana*
2. Hound Dog by *Elvis*
3. If There Was A Way by *Dwight Yoakam*
4. Life Of A Bag Lady by *SNFU*
5. Two Turntables & A Mic by *Black Moon*
6. What's Left Of The Flag by *Flogging Molly*
7. Cornerstone by *Bob Marley*
8. I Shall Be Released by *Bob Dyaln*
9. Owls by *Erase Errata*
10. Hate & War by *The Clash*


----------



## Ansem (Oct 14, 2007)

01. Sum 41 - Heart Attack
02. Zebrahead - Falling Apart
03. Bullet for my Valentine - Hand of Blood
04. Slipknot - Get This [Live]
05. Sum 41 - With Me
06. Sum 41 - No Brains
07. Zebrahead - The Set Up
08. Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Kaigan Doori
09. Metallica - Whiplash [Live @ Werchter 2007]
10. Toshiro Masuda - Heavy Violence


----------



## Hio (Oct 14, 2007)

1. Kanye West - Stronger
2. Muse - Starlight
3. Nickelback - Photograph
4. Alicia Keys - No One
5. Eminem - When I'm Gone
6. Panic! At The Disco - The Only Difference Between Martyrdom And Suicide Is Press Coverage
7. Fall Out Boy - The Take Over, The Breaks Over
8. Bowling For Soup - Almost
9. Linkin Park - Numb
10. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Torture Me


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2007)

Beast And The Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold
Four Words To Choke Upon - BFMV
Bleeding Mascara - Atreyu
Falling Down - BFMV
Tears Don't Fall - BFMV
Jail Break - Thin Lizzy
Anthem (We Are The Fire) - Trivium
Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
Rock N Roll High School - Ramones
Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Cindy (Oct 15, 2007)

8D Ahaha.

B52's - Love Shack
Incubus - Nowhere Fast
Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Road Trippin
Nelly Furtado - Turn Off the Lights
Pink Floyd - Time
Girl in a Coma - The Photographer
Cream - White Room
Elefant - Bokkie
Ladytron - Seventeen


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2007)

Stupid question time.

Is there a way to Shuffle music onto my Nano?

I just want to click a button and iTunes will put as many random songs into my Nano as it can fit.  I know some annoying work arounds, but it would save time if I could just click one button.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 15, 2007)

Go to options from the first menu and change the shuffle settings.


----------



## Syramoon (Oct 15, 2007)

Let's see... 

Moth by Audioslave 
He's a pirate [Tiesto Remix] by Klaus Badelt 
My Bloody Valentine by Good Charlotte 
Brain Damage by Pink Floyd 
Nothing Left to Say but Goodbye by Audioslave
Just Go by Staind 
Aftertaste Reveille 
Angels and Girlfriends by Five for Fighting 
Simple and Clean by Utada 
On a Pale Horse by Martin ODonnell (Halo soundtrack)

half of this is kinda old but it's what I have ....


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 16, 2007)

_*Stephen Marley* - The Traffic Jam
*Kanye West* - Barry Bonds
*Gorillaz* - Dare
*Kanye West* - School Spirit
*Stevie Wonder* - Jesus Children of America
*Common* - Forever Begins
*Kanye West* - Two Words
*Gorillaz* - Dirty Harry
*Taniuchi Hideki* - L no Nakama
*Public Enemy* - Fight The Power

I haven't had the time to transfer all the music from my old computer to this one, so my library is pretty small right now._


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 18, 2007)

1. *Nelly Furtado *- Wait For You
2. *Milk Inc.* - Tainted Love
3. *Godsmack* - Re-Align
4. *Shakira *- Something
5. *Toybox* - Tarzan and Jane
6. *Shiny Toy Guns *- Le Disko
7. *Morning Musume *- Osaka Koi no Uta
8. *Shakira* - Objection
9. *Morning Musume *- Koi no Dance Site
10. *MaNga* feat. *G?ksel* - Dursun Zaman


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 18, 2007)

*1.)* Timbaland - Apologize
*2.)* Evanesence - Lacrymosa
*3.)* 30 Seconds To Mars - The Mission
*4.)* Paramore - Born For This
*5.)* 30 Seconds To Mars - Was It A Dream ?
*6.)* Aerosmith - Girls Of Summer
*7.)* Paramore - Fences
*8.)* CSS - Let's Make Love
*9.)* Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved
*10.)* Sting - Desert Rose

huggles​


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Ore no Wasuremono -Kanzenban- by *Shiraishi Minoru*
2. Cyclone by *12012*
3. Boys are Runnin' by *nobodyknows+*
4. Littlest Things by *Lilly Allen*
5. Like This by *DA PUMP*
6. Innocent Sorrow by *Abingdon Boys School*
7. I Believe by *Tata Young*
8. Son of a Bitch by *Miyavi*
9. Justice to Believe by *Mizuki Nana*
10. Kenji by *Fort Minor*


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 19, 2007)

*Vixtrola* - Formica
*System of a Down* - Toxicity
*Anggun* - Cesse La Pluie
*Pink* - U + Ur Hand
*311* - Amber
*Slipknot* - Wait and Bleed
*Breaking Benjamin* - So Cold
*Lacuna Coi*l - Our Truth
*Morning Musume* - Shabondama
*Evanescence* - Good Enough


----------



## little nin (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Just Grind feat. Busta Rhymes - *Fabolous*
2. Storm animal (12" mix) - Storm - *Judge Jules*
3. Realion - *Fresh, lethal B, babycham, necko, skits, soldier kid, rema d, shizzle, spider b, rema d, jme, ryden*
4. Our Father - *Pharrell*
5. Twinz (Deep Cover) - *Big Pun*
6. Long As - *Juelz Stantana feat. Br(something)*
7. London Town - *Kano*
8. Hell Razor - *Tupac*
9. Drunk by Myself - *Nas*
10. Rocky Road feat. Devin The Dude - *Chamillionaire*


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Oct 24, 2007)

[Boys Like Girls] -Heroine-
[AFI] -The Interview-
[S Club 7] -Never Had a Dream Come True-
[Puddle of Mudd] -Blurry-
[Gym Class Heroes] -Shoot Down the Stars-
[Leah Andreone] -Lamentation-
[Santana] -Foo Foo-
[Arrogant Worms] -The Assumption Song-
[Armin Van Burin vs. DJ Tiesto] -Eternity-
[Nirvana] -Rape Me-


----------



## Jeff (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Stick To the Status Quo - High School Musical (I thought I erased this a while back...cool)
2. Hotel Paper - Michelle Branch (I love this song from that album of the same name)
3. False Pretense - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
4. Simple and Clean (Techno Remix) - Utada Hikaru
5. Fermata - Aya Ueto
6. We Fly High (Remix) - Jim Jones
7. Catch Me If You Can - Angela Via
8. Out of Line - Bravery
9. Mad World - Gary Jules
10. Changes - 2pac


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 2, 2008)

*Boogie Down Productions* South Bronx
*Galaxie 500* - Another Day
*Echo & The Bunnymen* - Over The Wall
*Of MontreaL* - Oslo In The Summertime
*Wizo* - Hey Thomas
*The Beastie Boys* - Hold It Now, Hit It
*KMFDM* - Juke Joint Jezebel
*Screeching Weasel* - Rubber Room
*Dirty Three* - Steller
*Helmet* - Your Head


----------



## Moony (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinda old, but oh well

Ithyphallic - Nile
Damnation - Morbid Angel
Entrance - Dimmu Borgir
Postludium - Gorgoroth
Pure Fucking Armaggedon - Mayhem
Chapel of Ghouls - Morbid Angel
Necrolust - Mayhem
Pazuzu - Behemoth
Huldrelokk - Gorgoroth
Skald Au Satans Sol - Darkthrone


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song
2. Incubus - Earth To Bella Part 2
3. The Beatles - Revolution
4. Keane - Somewhere Only We Know
5. Eagle Eye Cherry - Save Tonight
6. Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
7. Bjork - Possibly Maybe
8. The Shins - Pink Bullets
9. The Dandy Warhols - Get Off
10. Radiohead - Reckoner


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2008)

1.  This Could Be Anywhere In the World by Alexis On Fire
2.  Yesterday's Feelings by The Used
3.  Don't Stay Home by 311
4.  Dreams by The Cranberries
5.  Kill by Jimmy Eat World
6.  Sidewalks by Story of the Year
7.  Interlude by My Chemical Romance
8.  Best of Me by The Starting Line
9.  Hands Held High by Linkin Park
10.  Sally's Song from the Nightmare Before Christmas (Fiona Apple version)


----------



## Hikarabita (Jan 2, 2008)

[1] Prelude - Slipknot
[2] Rosuto Waarudo - Ellegarden
[3] Trash - koRn
[4] Old Age [Nevermind Outtake] - Nirvana
[5] Fallen - Evanescence
[6] 4 Ever - The Real Booty Babes
[7] Snow (Hey Oh) - Red hot Chili Peppers
[8] On the move - Barthezz
[9] Deer Dance - System of a Down
[10] Home - Foo Fighters


----------



## Apollo xx (Jan 2, 2008)

Catch - The Cure
Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
This Is The Collapse - Kill Hannah
Pictures Of You - The Cure
Blue Monday - New Order
Creep - Radiohead
Devotion And Desire - Bayside
What Dreams May Come - Pensive
House Of Cards - Madina Lake
Dead To Me - The Dreaming


----------



## Lamb (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sleepytime Gorilla Museum* ~ Ossuary
*Brian Eno* ~ Blank Frank
*Thurston Moore* ~ Trees Outside The Academy
*Mateo Messina* ~ Up the Spout
*The Fall of Troy* ~ Mouths Like Sidewinder Missiles
*Swing Kids* ~ El Camino Car Crash
*Deerhunter* ~ Providence
*Belle & Sebastian* ~ Expectations
*Cat Power* ~ Sea of Love
*The Walkmen* ~ The Blizzard of '96


----------



## Altron (Jan 3, 2008)

Finntroll - Kitteldags
Donavan - Wear Your Love Like Heaven
Twisted Sister - Horror-Teria
Anti-Flag - Marc Defiant
Adema - Immortal
Bon Jovi - Living In Sin
On The Frontline - The Casualties
Arch Enemy - The Last Enemy
Goldfinger - Counting The Days
Fat Joe - Opposites Attract (What they like) (Featuring Remy)


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Dismember - Killing Compassion
2. Nightwish - Ever Dream
3. Led Zeppelin - Out On The Tiles
4. Soilwork - Brickwalker
5. In Flames - In Flames
6. Suffocation - Thrones Of Blood
7. Megadeth - Reckoning Day
8. Lacuna Coil - Stately Lover
9. Pig Destroyer - Forgotten CHild
10. Jesu - Dead Eyes


----------



## Miyagi Nagasaki (Jan 3, 2008)

"Infest" by Papa Roach
"One Step  Closer" by Linkin Park
"Landing in London" by 3 Doors Down/Bob Seger
"My Immortal" by Evanescence
"Sometimes" by Papa Roach
"Going Under" by Evanescence
"Blanket of Fear" by Papa Roach
"Right Where I Belong" by 3 Doors Down
"All I Need" by Within Temptation
"Frozen" by Within Temptation


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 3, 2008)

Arsis - Seven Whispers Fell Silent 
Shiny Toy Guns - When They Came For Us
Clint Mansell - Death is a Disease
Chevelle - Closure
Three Days Grace - Take Me Under
The Bloodhoung Gang - Boom
Soilwork - Downfall 24
As I Lay Dying - Undefined
Soilwork - Brickwalker
Chronic Future - New York, NY


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 3, 2008)

much like falling - flyleaf
sounds of life - pendulum
breathe into me - red
battle of one - 30 seconds to mars
tick tick boom - the hives
gossip folks - missy elliott
boiled frogs - alexisonfire
slow burn - atreyu
sour times - portishead
security - freestylers


----------



## pet (Jan 3, 2008)

the way you move : *outkast*
becoming the bull : *atreyu*
an end has a start : *editors*
only you : *portishead*
masochist : *pendulum*
wandering star : *portishead*
a moment suspended in time : *underoath*
throw it on me : *timbaland + the hives*
western eyes : *portishead*
born for this : *paramore*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 4, 2008)

*(+44)* - Lycanthrope
*Born Against* - Sendero
*Joy Division* - These Days
*Isis* - Wrists Of Kings
*Blind Melon* - Deserted
*The Mars Volta* - Tira Me a las aranas
*Grateful Dead* - Truckin
*Blind Melon* - Holy Man
*Instant Death* - Big Black Buick
*Ween* - Exactly Where I'm At


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 4, 2008)

Dragonland - As Madness Took Me
Outworld - The Never 
Demon Hunter - Beauty Through The Eyes of a Predator
Soilwork - Fate In Motion
Demon Hunter - The Latest and the Last
Biomechanical - Long Time Dead
Devin Townsend Band - Sunday Afternoon
The Birthday Massacre - Red
Black Sabbath - The Sign of the Southern Cross
Chimaira - Salvation


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2008)

1.  What I Got - Sublime
2.  Blue Wind - YUI
3.  Chase - Japanese artist written in japanese, so i dont know the name 
4.  Eclipse(Interlude) - Utada Hikaru
5.  Glamorous Sky - Mika Nakashima
6.  Better Open the Door - Motion City Soundtrack
7.  Night Drive - Jimmy Eat World
8.  Give Me One Good Reason - Blink 182
9.  Exitlude - The Killers
10.  Life Is Like A Boat - Rie Fu


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 11, 2008)

*Brand New* - The Boy Who Blocked His Own Shot
*Pearl Jam* - Bugs
*Funeral For A Friend* - Novella
*Interpol* - Obstacle 1
*Swervedriver* - Scrawl and Scream
*The Theivery Corporation* - The Richest Man In Babylon
*Owen* - Dead Men Don't Lie
*Genesis* - Counting Out Time
*Porcupine Tree* - The Sound Of Muzak
*Broken Social Scene* - Cause = Time


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Some Say -Sum 41
2. Navras - Juno Reactor
3. Achilles Last Stand - Led Zep
4. Before I Forget - Slipknot
5. Trail of Broken Hearts - Dragonforce
6. Testify - Rage Against the Machine
7. Nothing at All - Santana
8. King Porter Stomp - Benny Goodman
9. Think - Blues Brothers
10. I'm not the one - Sum 41


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Bebel Gilberto - Words
2. After Forever - Energize Me
3. Acid Bath - Dope Fiend
4. Antibalas - I.C.E.
5. The Residents - Cry For the Fire
6. The Residents - Flying (I have a lot of Residents 
7. Ween - The Golden Eel
8. The Residents - Creeping Dead (LOL)
9. The Residents - Dead Wood (>_<)
10. Aqualung - Pressure Suit


----------



## Muse (Jan 11, 2008)

1.  Cemetary Drive - MCR
2.  Lullabye (Goodnight My Angel) - Billy Joel
3.  Welcome to the Black Parade - MCR
4.  The Leaving Song - A.F.I.
5.  Sincerely Me - New Found Glory
6.  In Between - Linkin Park
7.  Champagne Supernova - Oasis
8.  Shut Up - Blink 182
9.  The Way You Lived - cKy
10.  Asterisk - Orange Range


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 11, 2008)

1- Re-up Gang: 1 thing (We got it for cheap Vol 2)
2-Will I Am: Impatient (Songs about girls)
3-Maxwell: Embrya (Embrya)
4-Black eyed peas: Tell your mama come (Bridging the gap)
5-Jamiroquai: Manifest Destiny (The return of the space cowboy)
6-Kenna: War In Me (New sacred cow)
7-Rage against the Machine: Testify (The Battle of Los angeles)
8-Sade: Jezebel (The Best of Sade)
9-Jamiroquai: Virtual Insanity (Live in Rotterdam)
10-Jamiroquai: Dynamite (Dynamite)

I know, a ton of Jamiroquai


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 11, 2008)

don't know bands but
1. cyclone
2. low
3. smack that
4. incomplete
5. gasolina
6. all the things she said
7. animal i have become
8. here without you
9. never to late
10. just like you


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sigor Ros* - Mistur
*Cypress Hill* - Make A Move
*Brand New* - Play Crack The Sky
*Pet Shop Boys* - Domino Dancing
*31 Knots* - Impromptu Disproving
*Method Man* - Cradle Rock
*Miles Davis* - So What
*Heroic Doses* - Euphonix
*Frontline Assembly* - The Blade
*Chapterhouse* - Pearl


----------



## Lamb (Jan 13, 2008)

*French Kicks* ~ Only So Long
*AFI* ~ The Mother in Me
*KMFDM* ~ Attak/Reload
*The Band* ~ Orange Juice Blues(Blues for Breakfast)
*Superchunk* ~ Creek
*The Dismemberment Plan* ~ That's When the Party Started
*Mindless Self Indulgence* ~ 2 Hooker and an Eightball
*The Organ* ~ Steven Smith
*Queens of the Stone Age* ~ The Atomic Trinity
*Joy Division* ~ Leaders of Men


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

*Greenday *- All by myself
*Rise Against* - Swing Life away (Acoustic)
*Go Betty Go* - Go Away
*Led Zeppelin* - Kashmir
*Eric Clapton* - My Father's Eyes
*Jimi Hendrix* - All Along the Watchtower
*3 Doors Down* - Loser
*The Verve* - Bittersweet Symphony
*Radiohead *- Idioteque
*Sex Pistols* - I fought the Law


----------



## Tim (Jan 14, 2008)

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box
Mos Def - Brown Sugar
Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife
Blackstarr - Little Brother
Musiq - Whoknows
UVERworld - Colors of the Heart
Avenged Sevenfold - Seize the Day
Nas - If I ruled the World
New Edition - Can You Stand the Rain
Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## Snow (Jan 14, 2008)

Modest Mouse - Tundra Desert
Rilo Kiley - 15
Modest Mouse - Heart Cooks Brain
Minor Threat - Stumped
Amy Seeley - Gravel Lines
Mos Def - Undeniable
Kanye West - Good Morning
D4L - What's Happenin'?
Fiest - Honey Honey
Led Zeppelin - Carouselambra


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jan 14, 2008)

Deltron 3030 - Virus
Slayer - Silent Scream
Machine Head - Violate
Nas - Money Over Bullshit
Y Society - This Is An Introduction
Atmosphere - The P.A.
Death - Evil Dead
Exodus - Altered Boy
Michael Jackson - Human Nature
Megadeth - 502


----------



## Lamb (Jan 14, 2008)

*Corb Lund* ~ I Wanna Be In the Cavalry
*Screaming Trees* ~ Caught Between
*Electric Eel Shock* ~ Heavy Metal Vagabond
*System of a Down* ~ Ddevil
*Black Rebel Motorcycle Club* ~ We're All In Love
*Desert Sessions* ~ I'm Here For Your Daughter
*Fugazi* ~ Lockdown
*Anarchy Steering Committee* ~ Me Want a Blue Collar Man
*The Pillows* ~ Little Busters
*The White Stripes* ~ The Hardest Button to Button


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jan 14, 2008)

*Immortal Technique* - Beef and Broccoli

*Bibio* - Dyfi

*Hijjaz* - Selamat Pengantin Baru

*Max Richter* - Horizon Variations

*xela* - last breath

*Shimokawa Mikuni* - Eternal Wind

*m1dy* - Bad Boy

*Julian Lewis* - eX Dream

*Melt Banana* - Slide Down

*Nomak feat. Abstract Rude* - Hi Mom! ~A Prayer for World Peace~

*Monster Hospital* - Metric


----------



## Auraya (Jan 14, 2008)

Blue American -Placebo
Worms of the Earth - Finch
Next Year - Foo Fighters
Chelsea Dagger - The Fratellis
Storytelling - Funeral for a Friend
R-Evolve-30 Seconds To Mars
Take It From Here - Justin Timberlake
This Picture - Placebo
Pain- Jimmy Eat World
Ruled By Secrecy -Muse


----------



## Lamb (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thievery Corporation* ~ The Oscillator
*Okkervil River* ~ The War Criminal Rises and Speaks
*Bob Dylan* ~ Just Like a Woman
*The Strokes* ~ Soma
*Ratatat* ~ Wildcat
*The Hush Sound* ~ You Are the Moon
*Goldmund* ~ My Neighborhood
*The Band* ~ Lonesome Suzie
*Ryan Adams and the Cardinals* ~ Cold Roses
*Two Gallants* ~ Seems Like Home to Me


----------



## illyana (Jan 14, 2008)

Pressure; *Paramore*
Lips Like Morphine; *Kill Hannah*
Machines; *Biffy Clyro*
Dreaming A Reality; *Senses Fail*
Grenade jumper; *Fall Out Boy*
Hunting For witches; *Bloc Party*
Black Art No. 1; *Ghost of a Thousand*
The Ripper; *The Used*
Just Another Star; *Bullet for my Valentine*
Kickin back on the surface of your cheek; *Enter Shikari*


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 14, 2008)

1. J0j0 -Too little too late
2. Uverworld - Colors of the heart
3. Nickelback -Far away
4. Three Doors down- When I'm gone
5. Aventura - Mi Hermanito
6. S.H.E - Zhen Me Ban
7. Mandy Moore -Only Hope
8. Hoobastank -From the Heart
9. Mika Nakashima -Glamorous Sky 
10. Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 14, 2008)

*Jimi Hendrix* - "She's So Fine"
*Kanye West* - "My Way Home"
*A Tribe Called Quest* - "Find a Way"
*Miles Davis* - "Blue in Green"
*Sex Mob* - "Kitchen"
*AC/DC* - "Givin' the Dog a Bone"
*Joy Division* - "New Dawn Fades"
*Animal Collective* - "Fireworks"
*Al Green* - "Love and Happiness"
*The Chemical Brothers* - "Where Do I Begin"


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Jamiroquai - Blow your mind
Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused
Beatles - Blackbird
Pink Flloyd - High Hopes
Eric Clapton - Tears from Heaven
Sum 41 - Over my head
The Verve - The drugs dont work
Radiohead - Inside my head
Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady
Muse - Endlessly


----------



## ekisupo (Feb 4, 2008)

Slipknot - Spit it out 
Slipknot - People=Shit
Powerman 5000 - When worlds colide
Seether - Fake it
Slipknot - Three nil
Trapt - Headstrong
Powerman 5000 - Nobodys real
Slipknot - Before I forget
Slipknot - Left behind
Slipknot - pulse of the maggots


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lover Boy - Working for the Weekend
Vertical Horizon - Heart In Hand
Chris Tomlin - Amazing Grace
Sean Na'auao - Tewe Tewe
Vengaboys - Boom, Boom, Boom Boom!!
Alan Menken - Story Book Ending
They Might Be Giants - Paritcle Man
They Might Be Giants - Istanbul
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - In This Life
What's A Girl To Do? - Sister2Sister


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Smiths* - Still II
*Cypress Hill* - Riot Starter
*Slowdive* - When The Sun Hits
*Bone Thugz-N-Harmony* - Mr. Quija 2
*System Of A Down* - Shimmy
*Pink Lincolns* - Lower Yourself
*Bad Religion* - Entropy
*Galaxie 500* - When Will You Come Home
*Propaghandi* - Rio De San Atlanta, Manitoba
*Pavement* - Nothing Ever Happens


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

Chikayo Fukuda - Fu? Lotaif? From the Reflection
Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the Sky
Garth Brooks - Friends in Low Places
N-Trance - Do You Think I'm Sexy
Ten Feet - Tumblin' Down
HOME MADE Kazoku - Nagareboshi ~Shooting Star~
Billy Idol - Don't You (Forget About Me)
Keali'i Reichel - Ipo Lei Momi
Utada Hikaru - Passion ~After Battle Version~
Ten Feet - I'm the Only One For You


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2008)

*Between the Sheets - The Isley Brothers
In the Cold, Cold, Night - The White Stripes
Animal Liberation - Mob 47
Torn - Discordance Axis
Simply by the Book - Frail
Sear Me - My Dying Bride
Chasing a Dream - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
New Man Born - Crowbar
Little Man With a Gun in His Hand - Minutemen
Almost Ready - Dinosaur Jr.*


----------



## -18 (Feb 4, 2008)

All shall Perish-Laid to rest

As Blood runs Black-My Fears have become Phobia

All shall Perish-Eradication

Jesus on Extasy-Assassinate me

Jesus on Extasy-Reach out

B-day Massacre-Blue

Cry Pandora-Soulkiss

Nightwish-Wish Master

Jesus on Extasy-2nd skin

Lacuna Coil-Heaven's a lie


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm bored

*Samiam* - The Pith
*Bouncing Souls* - I Like Your Mom
*At The Drive In* - Mannequin Republic
*The Cure* - Push
*Screeching Weasel* - It's All In My Head
*Ride * - Kaleidiscope
*Bad Religion* - Skyscraper
*Squarepusher* - My Red HOt Car
*Nas* - The Message
*Jeff Buckley* Corpus Christi Carol


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

Elton John - Without Question
Eric Cartman - Come Sail Away
Drowning Pool - Mute
The Fratellis - Flathead
Sygnature - 2 Can Play That Game
UB40 - Red, Red Wine
Company - The Avenue Q Theme
David Kahiapo - One Heart, One Voice
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Kaleohano
Quiet Riot - Cum on Feel the Noize


----------



## libreg (Feb 4, 2008)

Behemoth-Rising Proudly towards the sky
Arch Enemy- silent wars
Red hot chili peppers- falling into grace
RHCP- Rolling sly stone
Behemoth- Inflamed with rage
The offspring- all i want
radiohead- climbing up the walls
Emilie autumn- rose red
Rammstein- ich will
Emilie autumn- bonus track 2


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Beatles* - Martha My Dear
*Dave Matthews Band* - What Would You Say
*Cap'n Jazz* - Forgot Who Are
*Thursday* - Asleep In The Chapel
*Afore Notation* - Hyper Consciousness
*Muse * - Showbiz
*Lift To Experience* - Down Came The Angels
*Instant Death* - Cant Get It Together
*Pink Floyd* - Have A Cigar
*London After Midnight* - Spider And The Fly


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

*Looking at You - MC5
Armageddon Time - the Clash
Jack Kevorkian is Cool - Anal Cunt
It's About Time (Fat Jon Remix) - Pase Rock
In Love This Way - the Descendents
Blessed Majesty - Integrity
1000 Shards - Isis
What's New? - Art Blakey
Chikyuu Kara - Hironobu Kageyama & Broadway
Angel Dust - Venom*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Radiohead - There There
2. Bjork - All Is Full of Love (Video mix)
3. Toshiro Masuda - Naruto Main Theme
4. Dion & the Belmonts - Abraham, Martin, and John
5. Gunther & The Sunshine Girls - Ding Dong Song
6. Radiohead - I Might Be Wrong
7. Women's Varsity Choir - Deo Gracias (My High School choir performance) <33
8. Rasputina - Howard Hughes
9. The Wallflowers - One Headlight
10. Matsutoya Yumi - 7 Truth 7 Lies


----------



## Lamb (Feb 5, 2008)

*Black Rebel Motorcycle Club* ~ Steal a Ride
*Brian Jonestown Massacre* ~ Here To Go (<3)
*The Smiths* ~ Panic
*Enon* ~ Count Sheep
*The Beatles* ~ Carry That Weight
*Gorillaz* ~ Last Living Souls
*The Libertines* ~ Horrorshow
*Neil Young* ~ Only Love Can Break Your Heart
*Queens of the Stone Age* ~ I Think I Lost My Headache(live)
*The Beatles* ~ The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill


----------



## Denji (Feb 5, 2008)

1) Incubus - Priceless
2) Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds
3) Rob Dougan - Will You Follow Me?
4) Hoobastank - Let it Out
5) Queen - Bicycle Race
6) Breaking Benjamin - Breath
7) Shinedown - Stranger Inside
8) Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go
9) Afroman - She Won't Let Me Fuck
10) E.S. Posthumus - Ulaid


----------



## Zephos (Feb 6, 2008)

1) De La Soul - Jenifah Taught Me (12 Inch Version)
2) U2 - Beach Sequence 
3) Stetsasonic - Music For The Stetfully Insane
4) GZA - Killah Hills 10304 - 
5) GITS SAC OST - sanpo Tachikoma
6) Madvillain - Operation Lifesaver AKA Mint Test
7) Common - New Wave
8) Andre 3000 - Life Is Like A Musical
9) U2 - The Sweetest Thing (Single mix)
10) Wu Tang Clan - Life Changes


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 6, 2008)

*The Beastie Boys* - Song For The Man
*Helmet*- Renovation
*Pavement* - Lions
*Screeching Weasel* - Kathy Isn't Right
*Bauhaus* - Kick In The Eye
*Elizabeth Anka Vajagic* - Where You Wonder
*Metallica* -The Unforgiven
*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - Sugar Coated Sour
*13 & God* - Afterclap
*Sufjan Stevens* - All The Trees Of The Field Will Clap Their Hands


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 6, 2008)

*Linkin Park* - _Easier To Run_
*One Republic* - _Stop & Stare_
*UVERworld* - _Colors of The Heart_
*Utada Hikaru* -_ Sukiyaki_
*Minmi* - _Shiki no Uta_
*Blue Oyster Cult* - _Cities on Flames and Rock and Roll_
*Chopin* - _Raindrops Prelude_
*Orange Range* - _Walk On_
*Linkin Park* - _Shadow of the Day_
*VNV Nation* -_ Holding On_


----------



## Muse (Feb 7, 2008)

1.  My Friends - Sweeney Todd Soundtrack
2.  Defying Gravity - Wicked Soundtrack
3.  Hit or Miss - New Found Glory
4.  Sunday Mornings - Maroon 5
5.  Soldier's Poem - Muse
6.  Pardon Me - Incubus
7.  The Carpal Tunnel of Love - Fall Out Boy
8.  House of The Rising Sun - Muse
9.  Hang Me Up To Dry - Cold War Kids
10.  Faint - Linkin Park


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 7, 2008)

*Sunny Day Real Estate* - The Blankets Were The Stairs
*Minus The Bear* - Monkey!!! Knife!!! Fight!!!
*Pink Floyd* - Waiting For The Worms
*Front Line Assembly* - Transmitter
*The Vindictives* - You Know Who You Are
*Hawthorne Heights* - Breathing In Sequence (proof I dont censor my shuffle lol)
*Teenage Fanclub* - Don't Look Back 
*Over The Rhine* - I Want You To Be My Love
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Stadium Arcadium
*Fat Boy Slim* - Right Here, Right Now


----------



## Lamb (Feb 7, 2008)

*Islands* ~ Rough Gem
*Death Cab for Cutie* ~ Soul Meets Body
*The Pillows* ~ Paper Triangle
*The Cure* ~ Disintegration
*Johnny Cash* ~ Don't Take Your Guns to Town
*Chris Bathgate* ~ Every Wall You Own
*Desert Sessions* ~ Polly Wants a Crack Rock
*Porcupine Tree* ~ Daughters in Excess
*Eagles of Death Metal* ~ Whorehoppin' (Shit, Goddamn)
*Burning Airlines* ~ The Surgeon's House


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 7, 2008)

*At The Gates* - World Of Lies
*Aborted* - Prolific Murder Contrivance
*Mastodon* - Capillarian Crest
*Opeth* - A Fair Judgement
*Rob Zombie* - Dead Girl Superstar
*Slayer* - Behind The Crooked Cross
*36 Crazyfists* - We Cannot Deny
*Sentenced* - We Are But Falling Leaves
*Strapping Young Lad* - Zen
*Jesu* - Can I Go Now


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 7, 2008)

Minus the Bear- The Game Needed Me
El-P- Squeegee Man Shooting
DJ Q-Burt- Cosmic Assassins
Immortal Technique- Dance With the Devil 
Cursive- Herald! Frankenstein(not a song..)
Beastie Boys- She's On It
Jurassic 5- W.O.E.
Mr. Scruff- Happy Band
Kings of Leon- Pistol of Fire
Atmosphere- Get Fly

I'm kind of all over the place with my Ipod...makes random pretty weird.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Feb 9, 2008)

Arctic Monkeys - Cigarette smoke
Placebo - space monkey
Asian kung-fu generation - Blackout
Incubus - Pardon me
The killers - somebody told me 
Haddaway - what is love (Do I still have that song on my Ipod?!)
Nelly furtado Ft. Timerland - Promiscuous girl
High and mighty color - Ichirin no hana
The strokes - Juicebox
system of a down - This cocaine makes me feel like i'm on this song


----------



## Sagara (Feb 10, 2008)

Nujabes -Lady Brown
Summer -Jasper X
Face Down - TRJA
To Zanarkand -FFX
1973 - James Blunt
Delicate - Damien Rice
Acquiescence - Oasis
Thunder - Boys like Girls
Year Zero - Thirty seconds to Mars
Someday - Flipsyde.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 10, 2008)

*Belle And Sebastian* - Me and The Major
*Radiohead* - Bones
*Helmet* - Like I Care
*Prince* - Darling Nikki
*Ride* - Dreams Burn Down
*Tool* - Disgustipated
*Circa Survive* - Act Appalled
*Weston* - Superbus 23
*Deftones* - Ihabia
*Pink Floyd* - One Of The Few


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Metallica: Master of Puppets
2. Dream Theater: Stream of Consciousness
3. Iron Maiden: These Colors Don't Run
4. DragonForce: Valley of the Damned
5. Kamelot: Soul Society
6. Nevermore: Matricide
7. Nocturnal Rites: Against the World
8. Slayer: Cast Down
9. Pantera: Cowboys from Hell
10. Dream Evil: The Book of Heavy Metal


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 10, 2008)

*Impaled* - Sickness is Health
*Pain* - My Misery
*The Darkest Of The Hillside Thickets* - Chapter VIII: Operation: Get The Hell Out Of Here
*Slayer* - Cast Down
*Lacuna Coil* - Tight Rope
*The Smashing Pumpkins* - Hummer
*Rob Zombie* - Ride
*Lamb of God* - Omerta
*Metallica* - Turn The Page
*Iron Maiden* - The Evil That Men Do


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 10, 2008)

Good Riddance - Green Day
Bleed It Out - LP
Never too late - 3 days grace
Brand New World - d-51
Then SHe Farted - Stephen Lynch
I Wooped Batmans Ass - Wesley Willis
Animal I have become - 3 days grace
88 - Sum 41
Hikari E - The babystars
Retards Rap - Dane Cook


----------



## whereistim (Feb 10, 2008)

1) "Get By" - Talib Kweli
2) "Cocaine" - Eric Clapton
3) "A Hard Day's Night" - The Beatles
4) "Second Round K.O." - Canibus
5) "Wish You Were Here" - Pink Floyd
6) "Rock and Roll" - Led Zeppelin
7) "Ice Cream" - Raekwon
8) "Heaven" - John Legend
9) "Hurt Me" - Lupe Fiasco
10) "Welcome Home" - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 10, 2008)

Let's try this again:

1 - Onitsuka Chihiro - everyhome
2 - Sawano Hiroyuki - Ark
3 - Nagase Miyu - Futari
4 - Kitade Nana - pureness
5 - Utada Hikaru - Flavor of Life
6 - Tsuchiya Anna - rose
7 - Hamasaki Ayumi - Boys & Girls
8 - Kitade Nana - Star Killer
9 - Kitade Nana - Lum no Love Song
10 - Nagase Miyu - with U

Hmmm...weird.


----------



## colours (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Daft Punk - Face To Face
2. Radiohead - My Iron Lung
3. The Jesus and Mary Chain - Just Like Honey
4. The Unicorns - Jellybones
5. Nirvana - Lake Of Fire
6. Ladytron - Playgirl
7. Gorillaz - Re-Hash
8. Fergie - Glamorous
9. Soulja Boy - Soulja Girl
10. The Bled - She Calls Home


----------



## StarAbvMyBed (Feb 10, 2008)

Head Automatica - "K Horse"
Saosin - "Seven Years"
Braid - "Milwaukee Sky Rocket"
Mest - "Misunderstood" <-LOL
Bullet For My Valentine - "Her Voice Resides"
Notorious B.I.G - "Big Popa"
Blink 182 - "Dumpweed"
Casey Jones - "Any Port In The Storm"
Thrice - "Send Me An Angel"
Glassjaw - "Midwestern Sylings (Piano)"


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Jean Grae - Supa Luv
2. Little Brother - Love Joint Revisited
3. Streetlife - Sweetest Pain
4. Jay-Z - Oh My God
5. Fat Jon - Acid Rain Robot Repair
6. EPMD - Its My Thing
7. Cormega - Glory Days
8. Basic Vocab - Its Alright
9. Young Jeezy - White Girl
10. Juelz Santana - Fat Bottom


----------



## K. (Feb 11, 2008)

1. Hope - *Pete Philly & Perquisites ft. Talib Kweli*
2. Shawty is a ten - *The Dream*
3. I'm with it -*FaSho*
4. Last Dinosaur - *The Pillows*
5. Manto - *Aiko*
6. Arurian Dance - *Nujabes*
7. Fly - *Epik High*
8. Wishes & luck - *Cool Calm Pete*
9. Masquerade - *John West*
10. Smile - *Lily Allen*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 11, 2008)

*Mew* - She Came Home For Christmas
*Ghostface Killah* - Stroke Of Death
*Rakim* - R.A.K.I.M.
*Depeche Mode* - Home
*Strung Out* - 14 Days
*Sade* - Tar Baby
*Ayreon* - The Truth Is Here
*Blind Melon* - John Sinclair
*The Beatles* - She Said She Said
*Depeche Mode* - Never Let Me down Again


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

*Arcade Fire* ~ No Cars Go
*Rilo Kiley* ~ Plane Crash in C (Variations on A Theme)
*The Dandy Warhols* ~ Mohammed
*Louis XIV* ~ It's The Girl That Makes Him Happy
*The Beatles* ~ Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey
*Now It's Overhead* ~ Type A
*Ted Leo & The Pharmacists* ~ Hearts Of Oak
*The Beatles* ~ The Continuing Story Of Bungalow Bill
*Piebald* ~ The Benefits of Ice Cream
*Minus The Bear* ~ Get Me Naked 2: Electric Boogaloo

indie faggotry prevails


----------



## Chidoriblade (Feb 11, 2008)

Sum 41 - With me
Switchfoot - Meant to Live
Switchfoot - Gone
Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You
Sum 41 - Best of Me
Don McLean - American Pie
My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words
Metallica - Unforgiven
Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
The Who - Baba O'Riley


----------



## Juubi (Feb 11, 2008)

1.) Rihanna ft Jay-Z - Umbrella
2.) Shakira - La Pared
3.) The Used - The Bird and The Worm
4.) UVERworld - Ai ta Kokoro
5.) Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down
6.) Billy Talent - Devil in a Midnight Mass
7.) The Postal Service - Sleeping In
8.) Soilwork - Observation Slave
9.) The Killers - Read My Mind
10.) Daft Punk - Face To Face


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Feb 11, 2008)

1. *Metallica* - Battery(Live)
2. *Time Machine* - On The Moon
3. *Type O Negative* - Anasthesia
4. *Royce Da 5'9* - I Promise
5. *Immortal* - Pure Holocaust
6. *Exodus* - Good Day To Die
7. *HammerFall* - Rebel Inside
8. *The Geto Boys* - I Just Wanna Die
9. *Lupe Fiasco* - I'm Coming Freestyle
10. *Boogie Down Productions* - Nervous


----------



## Devour (Feb 11, 2008)

1.Live to Win-Paul Stanley
2.Lucifer's Angel-The Rasmus
3.MachineHead-Bush
4.Mad World-Evergreen Terrace
5.Made of Glass-Trapt
6.My Only-Goodnight Nurse
7.No Reason-Sum 41
8. Not Now-Blink 182
9.Rescue Me-Zebrahead
10.5. Marz-Megaherz


----------



## Jayka (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul Simon & Art Garfunkel - Bright Eyes
Gladiator- Main Theme (Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard)
Queen - We Are The Champions
Meat Loaf - If God Could Talk
Meat Loaf - A Kiss Is a Terrible Thing to Waste
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
Is Ook Schitterend - Voltooid Verleden Tijd (Dutch song)
3 Doors Down - Kryptonite
Dire Straits - Walk of Life
Meat Loaf - Life Is a Lemon And I Want My Money Back


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 12, 2008)

*Marilyn Manson* - User Friendly
*Mogwai* - Travel Is Dangerous
*Echo & The Bunnymen* - Crystal Days
*The Cure* - Six Different Ways
*Neutral Milk Hotel* - The King of Carrot Flowers Pts. Two & Three
*Story Of The Year* - Stereo
*Aloha* - I Don't Know What Else To Do
*Frost* - No Me No You
*Down By Law* - Punk As Fuck
*Lagwagon* - Gun In Your Hand


----------



## Revenge (Feb 17, 2008)

*Linkin Park - Faint
Hawthorne Heights - Ohio is for lovers
Evanescence - Going Under
My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words
Green Day - Are We The Waiting
Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People
Staind - Outside
Thousand Foot Krutch - Absolute
Story Of The Year - Until The Day I Die
Paramore - Miracle*


----------



## Draydi (Feb 17, 2008)

*Maximum The Hormone* -  Zetsubou Billy
*Mindless Self Indulgence* - Straight To Video
*Killswitch Engage* - My Curse
*Fire Emblem* - Together We Ride
*Five Finger Death Punch* - The Bleeding
*SSBB Soundtrack* - Gourmet Race(Metal Mix)
*Nobodyknows+* - Hero's Come Back
*Avenged Sevenfold* - Almost Easy
*Breaking Benjamin* - Evil Angel
*Ozzy Osbourne* - Crazy Train


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 17, 2008)

1. *Yellowcard - *Miles Apart
2. *YUI *- Rolling Star
3. *Mell* - Red Fraction
4. *Goo Goo Dolls* - Iris
5. *The Postal Service* - We Will Become Silhouettes
6. *Modest Mouse* - Float On
7. *Howie Day* - She Says
8. *Amuro Namie* - No
9. *No Regret Life* - Last Smile
10. *Dave Matthews Band* - Big Eyed Fish


----------



## Altron (Feb 18, 2008)

New Found Glory - All Downhill From Here

Vreid - Folkefiendar

Vinterriket - ...Endlos Und Karg...

Ewa Sonnet - Nie Zatryzmasz Mnie (Liroy Mix)

XVI Dark Centuries - Bragarful

The Adicts - Let's Go

Akon - Smack That (Ft. Eminem)

Nirvana - Lounge Act

Slavland - Sia Wiary, Triumf Woli

Tamaki Nami - Identity


----------



## Incubus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Incubus *- I Miss You

*Sean Hayes *- 3 A.M.

*Eve 6* - Superhero Girl

*Michael Buble *- Can't Buy Me Love

*Green Day *- Hold On

*Incubus *- Azwethinkweiz

*Silversup Pickups *- Lazy Eye

*The Used *- Liar Liar (Burn In Hell)

*Marianas Trench *- Vertigo

*Tool *- Forty Six & 2


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 18, 2008)

here they are:

I get money-50 cent
Just vibe-Bone thugs & Harmony
Ella me Levanto-Daddy Yankee
Siente El Boom-Tito El Bambino
Mi Chica Revelde-Tito El Bambino
Impacto-Daddy Yankee
Im a G-Rick Ross
Hustlin'-Rick Ross
Low-Flo Rida ft. T-pain
Good life-T-pain


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope it's okay that I'm somewhat reviving this thread (since the last post was on 2/18/08), but I like the concept. 

My Last Breath by Evanescence
Call Me When You're Sober by Evanescence
The Fight Song by Marilyn Manson
Smash TV by Screaming Monkey Boner
1989 by Mindless Self Indulgence
The Scientist by Coldplay
Loves Me Not by Tatu
The Madness of King Scar from The Lion King (The Musical)
No Good Deed by Idina Menzel (Wicked)
How to Save a Life by The Fray


----------



## Ayana (Sep 11, 2008)

The Birthday Massacre - Kill The Lights
Ash - Burn Baby Burn
Tatu - Cosmos
Boom Boom Satellites - Shut Up And Explode
Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It
The Knack - My Sharona
Daft Punk - Superheroes
Siddharta - Japan
Hadouken! - Liquid Lives
Placebo - Special Needs


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

Blind Guardian - Noldor
Apocalyptica - Path
A Perfect Circle - Renholder
Eluveitie - The Somber Lay
Anathema - Deep
Threshold - The Ravages of Time
Draconian - The Failure Epiphany
Opeth - Serenity Painted Death
The Pillows - Last Dinosaur
Katatonia - Sweet Nurse


----------



## Twizted (Sep 11, 2008)

Tool - No Quarter
Weezer - Say It Ain't So
Elliott Smith - Needle In the Hay
Houston Calls - Better Part of Valor
Coheed & Cambria - 33
Metallica - Motorbreath
Motion City Soundtrack - LGFUAD
Signal the Escape - Maudlin
Band of Horses - Wicked Gil
Queen - Killer Queen


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

David Bowie - Andy Warhol
Swans - No Cure for the Lonely
Lunar Aurora - Findling
Asobi Seksu - Strawberries
Primordial - Heathen Tribes
Joy Division - The Eternal
Tenhi - Vastakaiun
Pink Floyd - One of My Turns
Agalloch - Pantheist
Burzum - Jesu d?d


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2008)

Zero - Dark Suns
Are you there? - Anathema
The Triangle [Part 2] - Buckethead
Eternal Soul Torture - Opeth
Mera Pyar Shalimar - Secret Chiefs 3
Gob of Spit - Naked City
Flight of the Bumble Roach - The Residents
Some Brighter Thing - Gordian Knot
Moonchild Mindgames - Shining
Longing & Forseeing - Dave Murray
Graze-a-holic - Estradasphere


----------



## Lamb (Sep 11, 2008)

*Eef Barzelay* - _Let Us Be Naked_
*Okkervil River* - _In A Radio Song_
*Okkervil River* - _You Can't Hold the Hand of a Rock and Roll Man_
*LuciDream* - _Lady Midnight_
*Okkervil River* - _Black_
*LuciDream* - _Lost Again_
*Audrey* - _Northern Lights_
*LuciDream* - _I Wander_
*Julian Fane* - _In Space_
*Okkervil River* - _A Stone_
*Okkervil River* - _A Girl In Port_

I think my ipod is shuffling wrong D:


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 11, 2008)

*Kyuss* - Size Queen
*Dredg* - The Tanbark is Hot Lava
*ST* - Csanca
*Grateful Dead* - Sugar Magnolia
*Dredg* - Zebraskin
*Love* - Your Mind and We belong Together
*Red House Painters* - helicopter
*The Number Twelve Looks Like You* - Track Four
*Joy Division* - Shadowplay
*Deadsoul Tribe* - Crows on The wire


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2008)

Impressions by *Rorschach*
Yellow Beauty by *Lip Cream*
Evil (Live) by *4-Skins*
James Earl Jones by *I, Robot*
Another Day by *Shonen Knife*
Lips like Sugar by *Echo & the Bunnymen*
Future Extinction by *Disclose*
Piercing Through The Veil Of Lies by *Down From the Wound*
Against the Grain by *Heresy*
Carnal Ways To Recreate The Heart by *Arsis*


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Sep 12, 2008)

Ride On A Shooting Star - The Pillows
So Long, Astoria - The Ataris
Failure By Design - Brand New
The Archer's Bows Have Broken - Brand New
If It Was My Horse, I'd Shoot It - The Sophomore Attempt
Get Me An Exit - The Sophomore Attempt
Walking - October Fall
Hybrid Rainbows - The Pillows
Two Zero Two - Northstar
The Calender Hung Itself - Bright Eyes


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 12, 2008)

Twins - Super Junior
Saku - Dir en Grey
Circle of Swindler - Gazette
Erode - Dir en Grey
Number SIX - alice nine.
Burial Applicant - Gazette
Duty - Danger*GANG
It Was A Great Summer Vacation - Charlotte (I'd right the kanji but too lazy lul)
Love Is Blind - Danger*GANG
VIP (intro) - Big Bang


Lots of Jrock and a couple of Kpop songs~


----------



## Sen (Sep 12, 2008)

My Plague - Slipknot
My Black Dahlia - Hollywood Undead
This is Your Life - Switchfoot
Move Along - All-American Rejects
Can't Take It - All-American Rejects
Nous Sommes Un - Le Roi Lion 2 
If Everyone Cared - Nickelback
Here's to the Night - Eve 6
We Be Burnin' - Sean Paul
That's Not Me - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Lamb (Sep 12, 2008)

*The Delgados* - _Mad Drums_
*Peachcake* - _Hundreds And Hundreds Of Thousands_
*The Pillows* - _Nowhere_
*The Smalls* - _Nero Divla (To Each A Zone)_
*Islands* - _Jogging Gorgeous Summer_
*Wolf Parade* - _This Heart's On Fire_
*The Roots* - _The Seed 2.0_
*Okkervil River* - _Omie Wise_
*The Stranglers* - _Grip '89 (Get A) Grip (On Yourself)_
*Queens Of The Stone Age* - _Regular John (Live From The Melkweg Amsterdam)_


----------



## kire (Sep 12, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult- Don't fear the Reaper
Evanessence- Bring Me to Life
AC/DC- If You Want Blood
Limp Bizkit- Break Stuff
Red Hot Chile Peppers- Pea
Nickleback- NEver Again
Motley Crue- Smokin' In the Boys Room
Anna Tsuchiya- Kuroi Namida
Pantera- Domination
Motley Crue- Girls Girls Girls


----------



## Altron (Sep 13, 2008)

1.Girl Gone Bade - Van Halen
2.Icarus Complex - Zao
3.Sweet Amber - Metallica
4.Spreading Their Disease - Aeon
5.Tooi Kioku - Sato Naoki
6.All kinds of spirits and goblins - Yasuharu Takanashi
7.A new world - Henry-Gregson William
8.Casualties - The Casualties
9.Doin' Time - Sublime
10.Inside the particle storm - Dark Tranquility


----------



## Cobra (Sep 13, 2008)

1.Under My Thumb- The Rolling Stones
2.Cat Scratch Fever- Pantera
3.Happy Jack- The Who
4.Wet Sand- Red Hot Chili Peppers
5.Shadow of the Day- Linkin Park
6.The Call of Ktulu- Metallica
7.The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden
8.Into the Void- Black Sabbath
9.My Friend of Misery- Metallica
10.Back in Black- AC/DC


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 13, 2008)

*Sleepytime Gorilla Museum* - _Sleep Is Wrong_
*Meshuggah* - _Abneagating Cecity_
*Marduk* - _Beast Of Prey_
*The Ruins Of Beverast* - _The Mine_
*The Black Dahlia Murder* - _Virally Yours_
*Obituary* - _Back To One_
*Earth Crisis* - _Deliverance_
*Suffocation* - _Anomalistic Offerings_
*Mudvayne* - _IMN_
*Jesu* - _Sun Day_


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2008)

1.Daft punk-Short circuit
2.Michael jackson-Billie jean
3.Lupe fiasco-Go baby
4.Gym class heroes-Clothes off
5.Ryan leslie-Diamond girl
6.Lupe fiasco-Superstar
7.Lupe fiasco-I gotcha
8.Kanye west-Can't tell me nothing
9.Big boi-Royal flush
10.Gym class heroes-Drnk Txt Rmeo


----------



## lucid dream (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Revolution Solution by Thievery Corporation
2) Where Is The Love? by Black Eyed Peas
3) It's Party Time by Lisa Germano
4) You Never Can Tell by Chuck Berry
5) House Of The Rising Son by The Animals
6) Sous Le Ciel De Paris by Edith Piaff 
7) Outside The Wall by Pink Floyd
8) St. Joe On The School Bus by Marcy Playground
9) Hot Love by T-Rex
10) Music When The Lights Go Out by The Libertines


----------



## Lamb (Sep 14, 2008)

^I seriously love m ost the songs on that list, except the bep one and the lisa germano one.

*This Is Your Captain Speaking* - _A Wave To Bridget Fondly_
*Stars Of The Lid* - _The Mouthchew_
*The Offspring* - _It'll Be A Longtime_
*The Raveonettes* - _Here Comes Mary_
*The Fall Of Troy* - _Sledgehammer_
*The Robot Ate Me* - _After The War_
*Elliott BROOD* - _The Body_
*Phil Ochs* - _Hills Of West Virginia_
*DJ Spooky* - _Galactic Funk (Tau Ceti Mix)_
*Bob Dylan* - _The Times They Are A-Changin'_


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 14, 2008)

1. The Odyssey- Symphony X
2. Anger- Elis
3. I Love This Town- Bon Jovi
4. Ten Thousand Fists- Disturbed
5. Love Story in Tokyo- 12 Girls Band
6. Battlefield- Blind Guardian
7. Twilight Sun- Leaves' Eyes
8. Un Saison En Enfer- Theatres des Vampires
9. Dead Boy's Poem- Nightwish
10. All the Promises- Queensryche


----------



## Sen (Sep 14, 2008)

Irreplaceable - Beyonce
Numb - Linkin Park
Everyone's A Little Bit Racist - Avenue Q Broadway Cast
Why Me Lord? - Shaggy
Cocaine and Toupees - Mindless Self Indulgence
Finale B - Rent Broadway Cast
Hate Me - Blue October
Roulette - System of a Down
Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance
All About Us - t.A.T.u.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 14, 2008)

_Gronlandic Edit_ - Of Montreal
_I said I'm Naruto_ - Toshiro Masuda 
_Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood_ - Santa Esmeralda
_One More Time_ - Daft Punk
_It Could Have Been A Brilliant Career_ - Belle and Sebastian
_Suffer For Fashion_ - Of Montreal
_(Nice Dream) _- Radiohead
_Atmosphere_ - Joy Division
_Trying Your Luck _- The Strokes
_Girl Sailor_ - The Shins

How perfect, Naruto up second.

Pretty fair reflection of my taste right there, except Santa Esmeralda, that's just there because it's off the Kill Bill soundtrack.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 16, 2008)

River of Tears
Layla (live in Hyde park)
Hold on
Dead End Road
Wheels of Fire (album)
Worried Life Blues
Cocaine
Give Me Strength
Over The Rainbow
Change the World

Yeah, I got a lot of Clapton on my ipod -.-


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 16, 2008)

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix
People of the Sun - Rage Against the Machine
For your life - Led Zeppelin
Schools Out - Alice Cooper 
Hells Bells - AC/DC
Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones
Roll Right - Rage Against the Machine
Never say Die - Black Sabbath 
TNT - AC/DC
Sabbra Cadabra - Metallica


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2008)

*rick ross ft. lil wayne & trick daddy* - luxury tax
*cky* - suddenly tragic
*tupac* - pain
*bright eyes* - the first day of my life
*death cab for cutie* - i will follow you into the dark
*t-pain ft. lil wayne* - can't believe it
*wu-tang clan* - protect ya neck
*jeer at rome* - authenticity
*bright eyes* - happy birthday to me
*bob marley* - redemption song


----------



## Endlessly (Sep 17, 2008)

*Radiohead* - Idioteque 
*Air* - Photograph
*AC/DC* - Back In Black
*Korn* - Evolution
*Muse* - Hyper Chondriac Music
*Rage Against The Machine* - Testify
*Kate Bush* - The Dreaming
*AC/DC* - Hells Bells
*The Servant* - Cells
*Snow Patrol* - Run


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2008)

*Queens Of The Stone Age* - _"You've Got A Killer Scene There, Man_
*ORKO the Sycotik Alien* - _Innerspace Massive_
*Porcupine Tree* - _Tinto Brass_
*The Band* - _If I Lose_
*Okkervil River* - _Title Track_
*Johnny Cash* - _Hurt_
*Death Cab For Cutie* - _Sleep Spent_
*The Robot Ate Me* - _Jesus and Hitler_
*Joy Division* - _The Sound Of Music_
*Friends Of Dean Martinez* - _Aluminium_


----------



## depth_perception (Sep 17, 2008)

Warszawa - David Bowie
Juke Joint Jezebel - KMFDM
8 Ghost I - Nine Inch Nails
Be thankful for what you got - Massive Attack
Veridis Quo - Daft Punk
Fade To Grey - Visage
Kids in America - Kim Wilde
Purple Rain - Prince
Sigur 1 (Untitled) - Sigur Ros
Hunter - Bjork

As you can see, I have variable tastes.


----------



## laly (Sep 17, 2008)

*Nickelback* - Far Away
*Nickelback* - Rockstar
*Chamillionaire* - Ridin' Dirty
*Green Day* - Are We the Waiting
*Era* - Enigma
*Attaque 77* - Dame Fuego
*Gavin DeGraw* - I Don't Wanna Be
*Linkin Park* - My December
*SR-71* - Goodbye
*Tatu* - Not Gonna Get Us


----------



## lcazekage (Sep 18, 2008)

Kewl Tread 

Die friend Die - Dope
Coming Undone - Korn
The Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace
Superbeast - Rob Zombie
Enter Sandman - Metallica
We're All To Blame - Sum41
Dragula - Rob Zombie
Du Hast - Rammstein
Going Under - Evanescence
Headstrong - Trapt


----------



## Altron (Sep 18, 2008)

_One - *Metallica*
Daydream Addiction - *Slowmotion Apocalypse*
Dead Eyes See No Future - *Arch Enemy*
What You Are - *Audioslave*
Printemps Émeraude - *Alcest*
Violent Perfect Illusions - *Morgul*
Blow Your Speakers - *Manowar*
Wreath Of Seven Stars - *Cadacross*
Sepulchral Ghoul - *Legion of the Damned*
Slow Dance -* Senses Fail*_


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 19, 2008)

1. Flesh Into Gear - CKY
2. Capn' Crunch (Prank Call) by Brandon DiCamillo
3. Morning - Toshiro Masuda
4. Sacking of Trelawny - Nicholas Hooper
5. The Hand That Feeds - Nine Inch Nails
6. Theme of Crisis Core - Takeharu Ishimoto
7. Search and Destroy - Iggy Pop
8. Mission Start - Takihito Eguchi
9. Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park (Damn brother's music is synced in here)
10. Eye of the Tiger - Brandon DiCamillo version with CKY

Alot of video game and anime music in this shuffle.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 19, 2008)

*Wizo* - Raum Der Zeit
*KMFDM* - Beast
*Frank Zappa* - Packard Goose
*Talk Talk* - New Grass
*Genius/GZA* - Labels
*The Crystal Method* - High Roller
*Hot Water Music* - Facing and Backing
*Bauhaus* - Swing The Heartache
*Red House Painters* - Funhouse
*Over The Rhine* - BPD


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2008)

Brother, My Brother - Blessed Union of Souls
Fukai Mori - Do As Infinity
Clown - Mariah Carey
Shadow of a Man - Mudvayne
Le grand jour - Les Miserables
You'll Rebel to Anything - Mindless Self Indulgence
Lonely Day - System of a Down
The Wizard of Da Hood - Insane Clown Posse
Did My Time - Korn
Just Dance - Lady GaGa


----------



## laly (Sep 20, 2008)

*Enya* - Last of the Mohicans
*Fountains of Wayne* - Stacey's Mom
*Papa Roach* - Not Listening
*Rascal Flatts* - My Wish
*Helena Bonham Carter* - The Worst Pies in London
*Green Day* - Minority
*Molotov* - Yofo
*U2 and Green Day* - The Saints are Coming
*Rascal Flatts* - Fast Cars and Freedom
*Enanitos Verdes* - Lamento Boliviano


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 20, 2008)

*Pink Floyd* - Nobody Home
*Behemoth* - Decade Of Therion
*Bolt Thrower* - Rebirth Of Humanity
*Gorillaz* - Tomorrow Comes Today
*The Jimi Hendrix Experience* - Burning Of The Midnight Lamp
*Nirvana* - Breed
*Pixies* - Levitate Me
*Deftones* - Elite
*In Flames* - Touch Of Red
*Coldplay* - A Rush Of Blood To The Head
*Akercocke* - Seraphs And Silence


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 21, 2008)

*Make Believe* - Anything/ Selling That Thing
*Lagwagon* - Billionaire
*Fishtank No. 9* - Smashing The Mirror
*Masters Of Reality* - Rolling Green
*Over The Rhine* - When You Say Love
*Cypress Hill* Legalize It
*Damien Rice* - Delicate
*Samiam* - The Pith
*Catherine Wheel* - Indigo Is Blue
*Velvet Acid Christ* - Hypershphere (MDMA)


----------



## atomsk156 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iggy Pop- My Idea Of Fun
NoFX- Flossing A Dead Horse
Slipknot- Eyeless
Beastie Boys- Rhymin and Stealin
Bad Religion- I Wanna Conquer The World
Killswitch Engage- End Of Heartache
Nirvana- Where Did You Sleep Last Night
The Cure- Love Cats
Lagwagon- Falling Apart
Sublime- Pool Shark


----------



## Sen (Sep 21, 2008)

Rooftops - Lostprophets
Attack - System of a Down
All Good Things (Come to an End) - Nelly Furtado
Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston
In Loving Memory - Alter Bridge
Better Days - Goo Goo Dolls
Molly - Mindless Self Indulgence
The Tale of the Tsar Saltan: The Flight of the Bumblebee - James Galway
Kill the Rock - Mindless Self Indulgence
Take a Bow - Leona Lewis


----------



## Rayy-Chull<3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking Boy-Hot Styles
Clumsy-Fergie
Touch my body-Mariah Carey
Lolipop-Lil Wayne
You-Chris Brown
Hero/Heroine-Boys like Girls
Please be Mine-Jonas Brothers
Superstar-Lupe Fiasco
Live Your Life-TI
What Ever you like-TI


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 21, 2008)

*The Cure* - Inbetween Days
*Sufjan Stevens* - They Are Night Zombies!! They Are Neighbors!! They Have Come Back From The Dead!! Ahhhh!
*Dredg* - Orph
*Slowdive* - Morningrise
*Coldplay* - Lovers In Japan/ Reign Of Love
*Brand New* - Good To Know That If I Ever Need Attention All I Have To Do Is Die
*Radiohead* - Lucky
*13 & God* - Perfect Speed
*Sade* - War Of The Hearts
*Dark Tranquiltiy* - Final Resistance


----------



## Sen (Sep 22, 2008)

Did My Time - Korn
Measure of a Man - Clay Aiken
Made of Glass - Trapt
Tourniquet - Evanescence
My Plague - Slipknot
Happy? - Mudvayne
Ice Box - Omarion
We're All to Blame - Sum 41
Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Boceilli and Sarah Brightman
Orchestral Suite in B minor - William Bennet


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sensefield* - Building
*Minus The Bear* - Spritz!!! Spritz!!!
*Drive Like Jehu* - Here Come The Rome Plows
*Depeche Mode* - Strangelove
*Bad Religion* - Individual
*Brand New* - Not The Sun
*Breadwinner* - Tourette's
*NOrah Jones* - NIghtingale
*Ghostface Killah* - Who Would You Fuck
*Goon Moon* - Mashed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> *Breadwinner* - Tourette's



 fuck yeah.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 24, 2008)

got it from you... and its awesome


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2008)

i still talk to the drummer on occasion. very nice guy.


----------



## Sen (Sep 24, 2008)

Toccata - Janos Starker
Silver and Cold - AFI
Walk Away (Remember Me) - Paula DeAnda
Forget You - LAX Gurlz 
Golden I - MSI
Harry Truman - MSI
Walk Into the Light - ICP
Evolution - Korn
What You Want - Legally Blonde the Musical
City High Anthem - City High


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 24, 2008)

Evanecence - Lies
Paul Oakenfold - Ready, Steady, Go
Untoten - Kindertotenlied
Theatre of Tragedy - Crash
Samsa's Traum - Die Zähne in der Hand
L'ame Immortelle - Soul in Agony
Sadie - Meisai
Yamaoka Akira - Room of Angel (Silent Hill 4 OST)
Disbelief - Spill the Blood
Tweaker - Doom 3 Theme


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Hermit (Sep 25, 2008)

Theatre of Tragedy - A Hamlet For A Slothful Vassal
Theatre of Tragedy -  Cheerful Dirge
Theatre of Tragedy -  To These Words I beheld No Tongue
Theatre of Tragedy - Hollow- Hearted, Heart Departed
Theatre of Tragedy -  ... a Distance There Is...
Theatre of Tragedy -  Sweet Art Thou
Theatre of Tragedy -  Mire
Theatre of Tragedy -  Dying I Only Feel Apathy
Theatre of Tragedy -  Monotonee
Therion - Ginnungapap

I don't get how you guys have diverse results when shuffling, usually when my first song is from a particular album then the following 10 would be songs from the same album. don't you guys organize your artists through albums or something?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 25, 2008)

Devour - *Shinedown*
Fine Again - *Seether*
Afterlife - *Avenged Sevenfold*
45 - *Shinedown*
Home - *Three Days Grace*
Stricken - *Disturbed*
Black Hole Sun - *Soundgarden*
Never Too Late - *Three Days Grace*
A Little Piece of Heaven - *Avenged Sevenfold*
Becoming The Bull - *Atreyu*


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have an Ipod, but my media player shall suffice - 

"Eternal Glory" - Rhapsody
"Fade" - Disturbed
"A New Age" - Xandria
"Burn in Hell" - Firewind
"Gothic Vision" - Luca Turilli's Dreamquest
"Maniac Dance" - Stratovarius
"On My Way" - Xandria
"The Sin Trade" - Sinergy
"The Edge of Paradise" - Kamelot
"Violated" - Sinergy

That's a very decent collection I gotta say.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 25, 2008)

*Screeching Weasel* - Slowmotion
*Japan* - The Other Side Of Life
*D12* - My Band
*Broken Social Scene* - Swimmers
*Metallica* - Jump In The Fire
*Bach* - Arioso For Brass
*Porcupine Tree* - Russia On Ice
*Ween* - Take Me Away
*Mojave 3* - Candle Song 3
*Nujabes* - The Final View


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 25, 2008)

*The Darkest Of The Hillside Thickets* - Worship Me Like A God
*Kalmah* - Tordah
*Frank Black* - Sir Rockaby
*HIM* - Behind The Crimson Door
*The Used* - Hard To Say
*Metallica* - Stone Dead Forever
*I Hate Myself* - ...And Keep Reaching For Those Stars
*Faith No More* - War Pigs
*Lair Of The Minotaur* - Engorged With Unborn Gore
*Led Zeppelin* - The Crunge


----------



## Hazardous (Sep 26, 2008)

*Liberate * - Disturbed
*The World * - Nightmare
*Everybody's Fool* - Evanesence
*Crazy* - Aerosmith
*A Dangerous Mind* - Within Temptation
*I'm so Sick* - Flyleaf
*Feuer Frei* - Rammstein
*Die Mf Die *- Dope
*Silenced *- Mudvayne
*The End of Heartache* - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Anjali (Sep 26, 2008)

Ashlee Simpson - Outta My Head
Gackt - Sekirei
Kylie Minogue - In My Arms
Natasha Bedingfield - I Bruise Easily
Gackt - Soleil
An Cafe - Maple Gunman
Malice Mizer - Regret
Ayumi Hamasaki - Real Me
ATB - Ecstasy
Gackt - Secret Garden


----------



## laly (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Verbe* - Bitter Sweet Simphony
*Vanessa Mae* - Violin Instrumental
*Snow Patrol* - Chasing Cars
*Nickelback* - Hero
*Kimya Dawson* - Loose Lips
*XTC* - Dear God
*My Chemical Romance* - Teenagers
*50 Cent* - High All The Time
*Barry Louis Polisar* - All I Want Is You
*The All-American Rejects* - It Ends Tonight


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 26, 2008)

Rie fu - Life is Like a Boat
Utada Hikaru - Beautiful World
ayaka - Te wo Tsunagou (Instrumental)
Morning Musume. - Mushoku Toumei na mama de
JYONGRI - Re-possessed
Utada Hikaru - Eclipse (Interlude)
nobodyknows+ - Ca Latte
Hamasaki Ayumi - decision (Instrumental)
Hamasaki Ayumi - kanariya "struggle mix"
Onitsuka Chihiro - Not Your God


----------



## Sen (Sep 27, 2008)

Stricken - Disturbed
Sacrifice (From "The Gift) - Instrumental
Birthday Bitches - Insane Clown Posse
Twisted Transistor - Korn
Irresponsible Hate Anthem - Marilyn Manson
Better of Two Evils - Marilyn Manson
Beautiful - Christina Aguilera
I Can - Nas
Behind the Paint - Insane Clown Posse
Lacrymosa - Evanescence


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 27, 2008)

"Last Resort" by Papa Roach
"Suffocate" by J. Holiday
"Famous" by Puddle of Mudd
"Never Never Land" by Lyfe Jennings
"Blind Man" by Black Stone Cherry
"Fine Again" by Seether 
"Tourniquet" by Evanescence
"KIng of KIngs" by Motorhead
"Striken" by Disturbed
"Feed" by Sevendust


----------



## Nicola (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Rough Landing, Holly - Yellowcard
2. Hey Ya - OutKast
3. Lose Control - Missy Elliott 
4. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day
5. Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park
6. Way Away - Yellowcard
7. Stars - Switchfoot
8. Victims of Love - Good Charlotte
9. Who Knew - P!nk
10. Remember the Name (feat. Styles of Beyond) - Fort Minor


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 28, 2008)

*Talk Talk * - I believe In You
*In Flames* - Coerced Coexistence
*Fear Before The March Of Flames* - ...As A Result of Signals Being Crossed
*Massive Attack * - Karmacoma
*Guided By Voices* -  Watch Me Jumpstart
*Riverside* - Rainbow Box
*Helmet* - Renovation
*Negative Format* - N.E.A.R.
*Dirty Three* - She Has No Strings
*Gorguts* - Clouded


----------



## Juice (Sep 28, 2008)

*Static-X*- Push it
*Slipknot*- Spit It Out
*Insane Clown Posse*- Everybody Rize
*Dope*-Die MF Die
*Static-X*- Destroyer
*Insane Clown Posse*- Boogie Woogie Wu
*Insane Clown Posse*- In My Room
*Dark Lotus*- Jump Off
*Tool*- Sober
*Twiztid*- Raw Deal (The Juggalo Song)


----------



## Sen (Sep 29, 2008)

King of Pride Rock - The Lion King
Who's To Say - Vanessa Carlton
Cruci-Fiction in Space - Marilyn Manson
Comme un homme - Les Miserables
Hands On Me - Vanessa Carlton
Wind - Akeboshi
Kill Rock and Roll - System of a Down
Hanging By A Moment - Lifehouse
Attack - System of a Down
Caresse sur l'ocean - Les Choristes


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 29, 2008)

*Porcupine Tree* - Glass Arm Shattering
*Pink Floyd* - Have A Cigar
*Grateful Dead* - Rythm Devils
*The Crystal Method* - Trip Like I do
*Story Of The Year* - Cannonball
*Morcheeba* - Howling
*Codeine* - Hard To Find
*Mobb Deep* - Drink Away The Pain (Situations) (With Q-Tip)
*Miaou* - When Will You Come Home?
*Euphone* - Needle and Crate
*The Beatles* - Im So Tired
*Frank Zappa* - Outside Now


----------



## Major (Sep 29, 2008)

Nujabes - Battlecry
Black Sabbath - Warpigs
NIN - Closer
PJ Harvey - Big fish, little fish
System of a down - Toxicity
Rage Against the Machine - People of the Sun
Midnight Oil - Blue Sky Mine
M.O.P. - Ante up
Methodman & Redman - Blackout


----------



## Honzou (Sep 29, 2008)

Funky Ride- Outkast
Champ is Here- Lupe Fiasco
Carole of the Bones- Bone thugs-n-harmony
Boyz- M.I.A.
Can I play with madness- Iron Maiden
Same Old Thing- The Streets
Imaginary Places- Busdriver
Blue Moon- Billie Holiday 
C.T.A.- Miles Davis
That's It That's All- Beastie Boys


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Positron- Cygnus X
Cheerful Dirge- Theatre of Tragedy
Come Together- Aerosmith
Who Can You Trust- Allen-Lande
Lobodomy- Children of Bodom
Introspective. G and M Project- Cygnus X
Sweet Honesty- Smile.dk
Born Slippery- Underworld
See You Soon- Coldplay
Bug- Phish


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Black Francis* - The Seus
*Incubus* - Drive
*Taake* - Hordalands Doedskvad Part VI
*Strapping Young Lad* - Monday
*The Rentals* - California
*The Ruins Of Beverast* - The Mine
*Death* - Open Casket
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Blackeyed Blonde
*Metallica* - Ronnie
*Mastodon* - Mother Puncher


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 29, 2008)

The Ghouls - Stand Alone
Leftover Crack - Operation MOVE
NTX13 - Rebellion
Dj Irene - Let the Bass Boom
Contravene - Organize
Dj Kioki - Alice In Wonderland
Kalmah - Swamphell
Dead Kennedys - Pull My Strings
Cab Calloway - St. James Infirmary
Devotchkas - One-Sided Society


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

*The White Stripes* - _Little Ghost_
*Of Montreal* - _My British Tour Diary_ ()
*The Band* - _Katie's Been Gone_ ()
*Saetia* - _The Burden Of Reflecting_
*Oasis* - _Bring It On Down_ ()
*Weezer* - _Keep Fishin'_ ()
*French Kicks* - _88_
*SSM* - _Seer_
*The Minus 5* - _Ghost Track_
*The Ponys* - _Chemical Imbalance_ (pek)


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Linkin Park - Leave out all the rest.
2. Sugarcult - Los angeles.
3. REM - Losing my religion
4. 30 seconds to mars - Message in a bottle.
5. Paramore - Misery business
6. Simple plan - Time to say goodbye.
7. Red hot chili peppers - Otherside
8. Weezer - Pork and beans
9. Take that - Reach out.
10. Snow patrol - Run


----------



## Sen (Oct 1, 2008)

Breathe - Blu Cantrell feat. Sean Paul
Another World - Mackenzie Phillips
Breathe [2am] - Anna Nalick
Whisper - Evanescence
Left Behind - Slipknot
Bad Boy - Cascada
My Immortal - Evanescence
Fields of Gold - Sting
L'eveque de digne - Les Miserables
Cigaro - System of a Down


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 1, 2008)

Linkin Park - Don't Stay
Smashing Pumpkins - Stumbeline
Flaming Lips - All We Have Now
Interpol - Not Even Jail
Beck - Movie Theme
Radiohead - House of Cards
Smashing Pumpkins - Spaceboy
Atreyu - My Sanity On The Funeral Pyre
Nine Inch Nails - The Wretched
30 Seconds to Mars - Capricorn


----------



## seventyGTO (Oct 1, 2008)

Garth Brooks - The Storm
Droppin' Plates - Disturbed
What Do Ya Think About That - Montgomery Gentry
Revenge - Papa Roach
Hushabye - Korn
License to Chill - Jimmy Buffet, Kenny Chesney
Bareback Jack - Chris Ledoux
Stone Free - Jimi Hendrix
Cat Scratch Fever - Pantera
Survival of the Sickest - Saliva


----------



## Kreig (Oct 2, 2008)

Harrowed - The Vanity Farewell
Short of Daybreak - Underoath
For Stevie Wonders Eyes Only - Bring Me The Horizon
The Deep End - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
We're Gonna Have Us A Champagne Jam - Chiodos
NJ Falls Into The Atlantic - Senses Fail
Steven - Senses Fail
Tie Her Down - Senses Fail
Respect For The Dead - Beneath The Sky
When Goodbye Means Forever - I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Group Four - Massive Attack
2. Original Lyrics - Boogie Down Productions
3. I Hear Voices Part 1 - MF Doom
4. LSD - Public Enemy
5. Eye Know - De La Soul
6. The Mask - The Fugees
7. Stuck In A Moment That You Can't Get Out Of - U2
8. Higher Level - KRS-One
9. Moses - Slick Rick
10. War - Mos Def


----------



## Sen (Oct 2, 2008)

2 AM - Alexz Johnson
Rock is Dead - Marilyn Manson
Gallery - Mario Vazquez
Freak on a Leash - Korn feat. Amy Lee
Criminal - Alexz Johnson
Angels on the Moon - Thriving Ivory
Holy Mountains - System of a Dwon
Gone - Switchfoot
Change Your Mind - All-American Rejects
Skin - Alexz Johnson


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2008)

Plan?te Sauvage - Cassiel
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Lila's Dance
U.S. Christmas - Silent Tongue
Sigur Ros - Andvari
World's End Girlfriend - Breath or Castle Ballad
Novembre - Distances
Primus - Welcome to this world
Gorguts - Rapturous Grief
Heavy Heavy Low Low - Rotten Church/Mall/Parking Lot
Max Richter - Time Passing


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 2, 2008)

Sephiroth - _Now Night Her Course Began_
Farmakon - _Wings_
Shiina Ringo - _Torikoshikurou_
Nine Inch Nails - _Even Deeper_
John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess - _Bite of the Mosquito_
Porcupine Tree - _Trains_
Electrocution 250 - _Dr. Fluffels_
SikTh - _Emerson (part 2.)_
Ulver - _What Happened_
Dmitri Shostakovich - _[07] - 04 - Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65 'Stalingrad', IV. Largo_


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2008)

^ Seeeeeeeeeexy


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ^ Seeeeeeeeeexy



I was quite surprised with it, I don't think I ever had such a good list in one of these threads before.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2008)

The only artists I didn't know were Sepiroth and Shiina Ringo.

I'm delightfully surprised by the presence of Electrocution 250, Farmakon and John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunny Day Real Estate*- In Circles
*Idiot Flesh* - People In YOur Neighborhood
*Sade* - Send Me Someone To Love
*Against Me!* - Joy
*Sigor Ros* - Dauoalagio
*Desaparecidos* - Mall Of America
*Mice Parade* - Rela Circle
*Ted Nugent* - Stormtroopin
*Quicksand* - Unfulfilled
*Tortoise* - Tin Cans & Twine


----------



## Prowler (Oct 2, 2008)

*1. Led Zeppelin *- Kashmir
*2. Black Sabbath* - Paranoid
*3. Motorhead* - Rock and Roll 
*4. Judas Priest* - Rocka Rolla 
*5. Judas Priest *- Angel
*6. Rose Tattoo* - TV 
*7. Led Zeppelin* - Stairway To Heaven
*8. Led Zeppelin *- Communication Breakdown 
*9. AC/DC* - Back In Black 
*10. Alice Cooper* - Elected


----------



## KentaLjung (Oct 3, 2008)

1. *Galneryus* - Glorious Agressor
2. *Napalm Death* - Our pain is their power
3. *In flames* - Dead eternity
4. *Insision* - the unrest
5. *Nordman* - Fly i ro
6. *Meshuggah* - Disenchantment
7. *Opeth* - Blackwater park
8. *The Crown* - Vengeance
9. *Dismember* - Skinfather
10. *Dimension Zero* - Hell is within


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2008)

1. Violet Hill-Coldplay
2. Almost Easy-Avenged Sevenfold
3. Boston-Augustana
4. Sieze the Day-Avenged Sevenfold
5. Anna Molly-Incubus
6. Welcome to the Jungle-Guns n Roses
7. Bohemian Rhapsody-Queen
8. Rise Above This-Seether
9. Best of You-Foo Fighters
10. First Time-Lighthouse

I have a vary wiered taste in music .


----------



## Sen (Oct 5, 2008)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay
I'm Your Problem Now - Mindless Self Indulgence
I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack
Since U Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson
As Long As You're Mine - Idina Menzel and Leo Norbert
Scene for Dummies - Hollywood Undead
All About Us - tATu
Needles - System of a Down
Bird Sings Why The Caged I Know - Atmosphere
Into the Night - Santana feat. Chad Kroeger


----------



## banovotn (Oct 5, 2008)

She's Leaving Home (Movie Version) - The Bee Gees
Helter Skelter - The Beatles
YYZ (Live) - Rush
The Long and Winding Road (Movie Version) - Peter Framton
Stand Up - Flobots
All My Loving (Movie Version) - Jim Sturgess
While My Guitar Gently Weeps (Movie Version) - Martin Luther McCoy
Rape Me - Nirvana
Eye of the Beholder - Metallica
Dyers Eve - Metallica


----------



## De Monies (Oct 5, 2008)

Strongbad - you're a girl
Beck - loser
Bob Marley - hammer
Nirvana - plateu
TMBG - older
Placebo - bitter end
Corona - rhythm of the night
No Doubt - underneath it all
Ani DiFranco - napoleon
Chris Franklin - bloke


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> 1. Violet Hill-Coldplay
> 2. Almost Easy-Avenged Sevenfold
> 3. Boston-Augustana
> 4. Sieze the Day-Avenged Sevenfold
> ...



Totally;

 I mean, how many people's lists are comprised _entirely _of rock songs?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 5, 2008)

They'll never take the good- William Fitzsimmons
Get It Faster- Jimmy eat world
Rapid Hope Loss- Dashboard Confessional
Such Great Heights- Postal Service
I Could be wrong- The Startingline
Suspect- The Black President
The Light- Mason Jennings
Mannequin- Katy Perry
White- Lights
Even Now- William Fitzsimmons


----------



## Lamb (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Totally;
> 
> I mean, how many people's lists are comprised _entirely _of rock songs?



not to mention _generic_ rock songs :x

*The White Stripes* - _Stop Breaking Down_
*Parenthetical Girls* - _The Weigh She Fell Under_
*The Smalls* - _Only Thing Going_
*Coulier* - _You Don't Know What You've Got 'Til It's Gone (Oooooh Baby)_
*Johnny Cash* - _Dark As A Dungeon_
*Peachcake* - _If I Were Superman, You'd Be My Lois Lane_
*Les Savy Fav* - _Raise Buildings_
*El Pus* - _Flirtin'_
*The Cure* - _A Letter To Elise_
*Johnny Cash* - _Hurt_


----------



## Sen (Oct 6, 2008)

Нас не догонят - Тату
Are You That Somebody - Aaliyah
Before I Forget - Slipknot
It's Gonna Be Love - Mandy Moore
Slutgarden - Marilyn Manson
Higher Ground - Alexz Johnson
Ta douleur - Camille
Blurry - Puddle of Mudd
Always On Time - Ja Rule feat. Ashanti
The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Clouds Of Napalm (Oct 6, 2008)

Trust in you-The Offspring (alternative)
Path of Resistance-A Perfect Murder (hardcore)
Someday-Nickelback (grunge rock)
I want to fucking break it-Static-X (alternative/industrial metal)
Bitter Peace-Slayer (metal)
Purify-Metallica (metal)
Slaying the prophets ov Isa-Behemoth (polish Black Metal)
Stargazers-Nightwish (alternative metal)
Right now-Korn (alternative metal)
Burn in hell-Dimmu Borgir (black metal) [Twisted Sister cover]
That's the first 10.
Yes, I have unique taste in music.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

Chibi Vampire Fan said:


> Trust in you-The Offspring (alternative)
> Path of Resistance-A Perfect Murder (hardcore)
> Someday-Nickelback (grunge rock)
> I want to fucking break it-Static-X (alternative/industrial metal)
> ...



not particularly.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 6, 2008)

Hurt - Unkind
Seether - Hang On
LP - Pushing Away
Disturbed - Rise
Disturbed - Pain Redefined
Adema - The Way You Like It
Submersed - To Peace
Hurt - Rapture
Machinae Supremacy - Ronin
Katrina and The Waves - Walking On Sunshine


----------



## De Monies (Oct 6, 2008)

1.  Electric Six - Nuclear War (on the dancefloor)
2.  They Might Be Giants - Pet Name
3.  Aqualung - Another little hole
4.  White Stripes - Stop Breathing Down
5.  Grinspoon - Bleed You Dry
6.  Arcade Fire - Rebellion (lies)
7.  They might be giants - S-E-X-X-Y
8.  Red Hot Chili Peppers - by the way
9.  Pete Murray - Bail me out
10.  The Living End - west end riot


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Oct 6, 2008)

1.- Incinerate - Sonic Youth
2.- I'm not down - The Clash
3.- Let's Dance - Ramones
4.- Angel - Jimi Hendrix
5.- Rock and Roll - The Velvet Underground
6.- A Ghost Story - Atlas Sound
7.- Day Tripper - The Beatles
8.- I Fought the Law - The Clash
9.- The Ocean - Led Zeppelin
10.- When I come Arround - Green Day

Fuck no radiohead


----------



## Akiana (Oct 6, 2008)

1. We Intertwined by The Hush Sound
2. The Letter by Acceptance
3. You're Cute When You Scream by Senses Fail
4. Angie by Cobra Star Ship
5. Talk Us Down by Hit the Lights
6. Breathless by Acceptance
7. The Market by The Hush Sound
8. Risque by Cute Is What We Aim For
9. Breathe In To Me by Red
10. Ricochet by Shiny Toy Guns

Two songs from The Hush Sound and from Acceptance.
Hm..


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 7, 2008)

1 Killer Queen - Queen
2 Rape Me - Nirvana
3 Over the hills and far away - Led Zeppelin
4 Metalingus - Alter Bridge
5 All I Want - Toad the Wet Sprocket
6 I Remember You - Skidrow
7 One - Metallica
8 J-E-N-O-V-A - the Black Mages
9 Take a Bow - Madonna
10 Are you gonna go my way - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Costigon (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollaback Boy - Cobra Starship
When I Grow Up - Pussycat Dolls
Sorry You're Not A Winner - Enter Shikari
We Made It - Linkin Park & Busta Rhymes
Freaxxx - BrokeNCYDE
Ambrosia - Alesana
Dirrty - Christina Aguilera 
Lies - McFly
Mr. Brightside - The Killers
White America - Eminem


----------



## yamoto (Oct 7, 2008)

1. Getto Boys - My mind is playing tricks on me 
2. Linkin Park - Given Up
3. KRS One - My philosophy
4. Tupac - Thugmansion
5. Common - The people
6. Bob Marley - Rebel music
7. Kanye West - Homecoming
8. Public Enemy - 911 is a joke
9. Run DMC - Its Tricky
10. DMX - Slippin


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Oct 7, 2008)

1. Thomas Newman & Peter Gabriel - Eve
2. Stabbing Westward - Throw
3. The Mighty Mighty BossTones - A Sad Silence
4. Dream Theater - Only A Matter Of Time
5. PPk - Resurrection
6. Apocalyptica - M.B.
7. DJ Fresh - The Looking Glass
8. Midnight Sons - If Only Tears Could Bring You Back
9. Alestorm - Over The Seas
10. Barenaked Ladies - One Week


----------



## Suzie (Oct 7, 2008)

1. Kelly Clarkson - Addicted
2. Utada Hikaru - Passion
3. Within Temptation - Forgiven
4. Galneryus - Alsatia
5. Natasha Bedingfield - Unwritten
6. Koda Kumi - real emotion
7. No Doubt - Hey Baby
8. Liv Kristine - Portrait Ei Tulle Med Øyne Biå
9. KOTOKO - Real Onigokko
10. Emma Shapplin - Reprendo Mai Più


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2008)

In too Deep- Sum 41
Red Flag- Billy Talent
Devil in a midnight mass- Billy Talent
Anything For you- Evanescence
Push the Button- Sugarbabes
All I Need- Within temptation
True Light- Vic Migonga
Snow- Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Why- Ayaka
Atrophy- Red Jumpsuit Apprataus


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone even look at anyone elses list? 

1. MHz - Modwheelmood
2. (Don't) Give Hate a Chance - Jamiroquai
3. Rag and Bone - The White Stripes
4. Stop - Pink Floyd
5. Untouchable - Garbage
6. The New Pollution - Beck
7. Bad Cartridge (E-Pro) - Beck
8. Knights of Cydonia - Muse
9. Art School Girl - Stone Temple Pilots
10. Turn it Again - Red Hot Chili Peppers

I don't even like Garbage.


----------



## Tachi67 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Way I Are - Timbaland
Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
To Be Loved - Papa Roach
Dirty Little Thing - Velvet Revolver
Dr. FeelGood - Motley Crue
Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance
Forever - Papa Roach
Getting Away With Murder - Papa Roach
So What - P!nk
I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## Sen (Oct 12, 2008)

Alone I Break - Korn
Next Contestant - Nickelback
AINT - Marilyn Manson
It vit en toi - Le roi lion
Hoist the Colours - Hans Zimmer
Word Up! - Korn
The Way I Am - Evanescence
Finale B - Rent
This is My Now - Jordin Sparks
Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 12, 2008)

It's not an Apple product, but I'll bite. 


Juno Reactor - Immaculate Cruxifiction
Ulrich Schnauss - Here Today, Gone Tomorrow
Godhead - Fade Away
Pantera - Domination
Alice in Videoland - MF
Strapping Young Lad - Aftermath
Muse - Map Of Your Head (B-Side to Newborn)
Thievery Corporation - Heavens Gonna Burn Your Eyes
Bowery Electric - Passages
Alice in Chains - I Stay Away


----------



## allin4narnia (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Warren G - Regulators
2. Bob Marley - 3 little birds
3. Natural Vibrations - Put a little love(If you like Reggae its good.. Haw/reggae)
4. Third Eye Blind - Semicharmed
5. Tribal seeds - Dark Angel (more reggae)
6. Mandy Moore - Only hope
7. Atlantic Starr - Secret Lovers
8. Sublime - Badfish
9. Luniz - I got 5 on it
10. Elton John - Your Song


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have my iPod here right now, so I'll shuffle iTunes (they're synced anyway).

1. Zany & Duro - Our Power
2. Endymion vs. The Viper - How Long
3. Headhunterz - Last of the Mohicanz
4. Angerfist - Loud and Low
5. Stunned Guys & Tommyknocker - Your Choice
6. Evil Activities & Neophyte - Pokkeherrie
7. Fear FM - Hardstyle Top 40 Februari 2008 (online radio rip)
8. Catscan - Secret Valley
9. Brennan Heart - One Blade
10. The Beholder & Zany - Bleeding for the Harder Styles


----------



## Heran (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Black Flag - Nervous Breakdown
2. Winnebago Deal - Venomized
3. Sonic Youth - Youth Against Fascism
4. The Bronx - Safe Passage
5. Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall
6. Butthole Surfers - L.A.
7. The Doors - Touch Me
8. Hüsker Dü - Powerline
9. Fantômas - Spider Baby
10. Queens Of The Stone Age - First it Giveth


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2008)

This Weird Wind - Thinking Plague
For the Sake of our Brother - Trans Siberian Orchestra
Jibber and a Twitch - Cardiacs
Speck - Estradasphere
The Devil Rides Out [Remix] - Fantomas
Grain - Tone
Toadies - The Minutemen
Omaha Dance - Tomahawk
Thrones of Blood - Suffocation
Blown Out Joy from Heaven's Mercy - A Mt. Silver Zion


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Britney Spears - Womanizer
2. Elize - Lovesick
3. Justin Timberlake - Chop Me Up
4. Usher - Love In This Club
5. Pokora ft. Timbaland - Dangerous
6. Katy Perry - I kissed a girl
7. Nelly Feat. Fergie - Party People
8. Pussycat Dolls - When I grow up
9. T.I. Feat. Rihanna - Live Your Life
10. Rihanna - Disturbia


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 13, 2008)

King of Terrors- Symphony X
The Vice- Sonata Arctica
Bitch- Sevendust
Can I Play with Madness?- Iron Maiden
Gold in them Hills- Coldplay
Baroque- Malice Mizer
Destination Anywhere- Sugarcult
Fire Within- Kamelot
Kids in America- Cascada
Your Mama Don't Dance- Poison


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Oct 14, 2008)

:wumpscut: - Deliverance(reminescing mix)
megaherz - Kopf durch die wand
Blutengel - In My Dream's
Funker Vogt - Obscure Picture's(Welcome acid kids mix by noisex)
Assemblage 23 - Document( Endanger mix)
:wumpscut: - Eternal
:wumpscut: - Don't Go(album mix)
Blutengel - Desire
Acylum - Trip of Hate
Blutengel - Dreamland


----------



## Lamb (Oct 14, 2008)

*UnExpect* - _Summoning Scenes_
*Hardingrock* - _Den Bergtekne_
*Opeth* - _Madrigal_
*Opeth* - _Harvest_
*Peccatum* - _Black Star_
*Opeth* - _Patterns In The Ivy_
*UnExpect* - _Feasting Fools_
*Peccatum* - _The Banks Of This River Is Night_
*Hardingrock* - _Fanitullen_
*Shaolin Death Squad* - _Fall, Rise, Laugh... Fall_

I'm using my shuffle, which only has like 10 albums on it


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

If I didn't know that was you, I'd think that was my metal playlist.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 14, 2008)

shh, people might get suspicious


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 15, 2008)

*FLCL* - Blues Drive Monster
*G-Zero* - Another Point Of View
*Project Wyze* - Hush
*Manafest* - Steppin' Out
*Dead Celebrity Status* - If These Walls Could Talk
*Deftones* - Combat
*Toshira Masuda* - Hokage
*Three Days Grace* - Animal I Have Become
*Clawfinger* - Pin Me Down
*Knothead* - Knothead's Back


----------



## Jayka (Oct 15, 2008)

Justin Timberlake - Rock your body
Guus Meeuwis - 't Dondert en 't Bliksemt (Dutch)
Maria Mena - Just Hold Me
Elton John - Circle of Life
Skunk Anansie - Weak
Meat Loaf - Heaven Can Wait
Vanessa Williams - Colors of the Wind
Joshua Kadison - Jessie
Is Ook Schitterend - Voltooid Verleden Tijd (Dutch)
Changin' my Life - Myself


----------



## Daedus (Oct 15, 2008)

Opeth - Coil
Eluveitie - Bloodstained Ground
ROUND TABLE - Let Me Be With You
Pearl Jam - Crazy Mary
Novembre - Aquamarine
Dir en grey - Obscure
Katatonia - The Future of Speech
Akira Yamaoka - Traversing the Portals of Reality
Cake - Meanwhile, Rick James...
Faith No More - Epic


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 16, 2008)

1 - Promised Land // Elvis Presley
2 - Desert Rose // Eric Johnson
3 - No Woman No Cry // Bob Marley
4 - Fury // Yngwie Malmsteen
5 - For Emily, Wherever I May Find Her // Simon and Garfunkel
6 - A Song For You // Willie Nelson
7 - Sacrament of Wilderness // Nightwish
8 - Barra // Habib Koite with Bamada
9 - Play Me // Neil Diamond
10 - Bullet With Butterfly Wings // Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 16, 2008)

talk - coldplay
linkin park - in the end (reanimation remix)
tiny heart - flyleaf
faint - linkin park
schizophrenia - brokencyde!
everything is borrowed - the streets
i'm sorry i am - brokencyde
in my bed - MILLIONAIRES
munich - editors
fix you - coldplay 

my iTunes is in reconstruction after rebooting 
from 956 songs to 111 songs


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 16, 2008)

Using my Zune. iPod is ass.

1. Captain Dan and the Scurvy Crew - Horizon
2. Shaimus - All of This
3. Honest Bob and the Factory-to-Dealer Incentives - Hey
4. Boston - More Than a Feeling
5. Graveyard BBQ - Cheat on the Church
6. Monkey Steals the Peach - Guitar Hero
7. Din - Fly on the Wall
8. The Exies - Hey You
9. Captain Dan and the Scurvy Crew - Mutiny
10. David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Sen (Oct 17, 2008)

1996 - Marilyn Manson
Farther Away - Evanescence
Let Me Go - 3 Doors Down
Spring Street - Vanessa Carlton
We Belong - Insane Clown Posse
Forest - System of a Down
Word Up! - Korn
Through Glass - Stone Sour
Tilt-A-Whirl - Insane Clown Posse
ZYQ9 - Screaming Monkey Boner


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 19, 2008)

Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Mosaic Pieces - Sunset Swish
Sunday Morning - Maroon 5
Tuliro - Spongecola
I Kissed a Girl - Katy Perry
Broken Youth - NICO Touches The Walls
O2 - Orange Range
Love Song - Sara Bareilles
Blue and Yellow - The Used
November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## TheWake (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Meshuggah - Rational Eyes
2. Yes - Heart of the Sunrise
3. The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal
4. Slipknot - People=Shit
5. Blotted Science - Amnesia
6. Billy Cobham - Sea of Tranquility
7. Cheval de Frise - Un pont et des eaux noires limoneuses 
8. Sikth - As the Earth Spins Round
9. Opeth - Isolation Years
10. Cynic - Nunc Stans


----------



## xdaidx (Oct 21, 2008)

Blink-182 ~ The Rock Show
Linkin park ~ Points of Authority
Muse ~ Hysteria
MXPX ~ Suggestion Box
Saves the Day ~ A Drag in D Flat
Gorillaz ~ Clint Eastwood
Bayside ~ Dear Tragedy
Bayside ~ Howard
Chevelle ~ To Return
Brand New ~ Moshi Moshi (acoustic)


----------



## sinthetique (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Tokio Hotel - _Reden_ (unplugged)
2. Gackt - _White Eyes_
3. City Sleeps - _Catch Me If You Can_ (Resident Evil version)
4. Daphne Loves Derby - _Pollen and Salt_
5. Snow Patrol - _Chocolate_
6. Breaking Benjamin - _Had Enough_
7. Jimmy Eat World - _Bleed American_
8. Foo Fighters - _Learn to Fly_
9. Weezer - _Buddy Holly_
10. Green Day - _Hitchin' A Ride_


----------



## Lamb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Simon & Garfunkel* - _For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her_
*Belle & Sebastian* - _Is it Wicked Not to Care?_
*Iron & Wine* - _Upward Over the Mountain_
*Arab Strap* - _The Night Before the Funeral_
*Red House Painters* - _Another Song for a Blue Guitar_
*Of Montreal* - _Disconnect the Dots_
*Chris Thomas King* - _Hard Time Killing Floor Blues_
*Leonard Cohen* - _Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye_
*Lullaby for the Working Class* - _Honey, Drop the Knife_
*Elliott Smith* - _Say Yes_

this list is oddly pek worthy


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2008)

1. "Fansong" - Dethklok/Brendon Small
2. "Immortality (Live)" - Pearl Jam
3. "Forever and Always" - Bullet for my Valentine
4. "Paralyzer" - Finger Eleven
5. "Young" - HollyWood Undead
6. "The Pursuit" - Evans Blue
7. "The Reasons" - P.O.D.
8. "Rape Me" - Nirvana
9. "Christmas Time in HollyWood" - HollyWood Undead
10. "Kesenai Tsumi" - Nana Kitade


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 21, 2008)

*Decapitated* - Way To Salvation
*Marilyn Manson* - Personal Jesus
*At The Gates* - Cold
*Coldplay* - Low
*Mastodon* - Sleeping Giant
*Sodom* - M-16
*Opeth* - Demon Of The Fall
*In Flames* - Clay Man
*Marduk* - Legion
*Akercocke* - Infernal Rites


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 21, 2008)

Shuffling my Zune...

Captain Dan & the Scurvy Crew -It's All About the Booty
Eminem - Stan (Instrumental)
Captain Dan & the Scurvy Crew - Keel Haul 'Em
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - I Love Rock 'N Roll
Beefy - Nerdcore for Life
Eminem - Mosh
Eminem - Ricky Ticky Toc
Eminem - The Kids (Explicit Version)
Paul D. Rosenberg - Paul Rosenberg (Skit)
Eminem - Rain Man

Shuffle likes Eminem.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

This is Your Life - Switchfoot
Who's to Say - Vanessa Carlton
Duality - Slipknot
The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson
How I Feel - Alexz Johnson
Wormboy - Marilyn Manson
Rock Bottom - Eminem
I Wanna Love You - Akon
Here It Goes Again - Ok Go
How Far We've Come - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 22, 2008)

*Hadrien Feraud* - Natural
*Systematic Death* - Color
*Abraham Cross* - Brain Storm
*Symbyosis* - Kahl Palyn
*Ketchup Mania* - Girl's Mind
*The Kickers* - Dead End Kids
*Rupture* - It's Not My Fault I Was Born
*Confuse* - Rebel & War
*Aphex Twin* - To Cure A Weakling Child, Contour Regard
*Queen* - In Only Seven


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Oct 22, 2008)

ACDC - Back In Black
The Beatles - Hello Goodbye
The Misfits - Where Eagles Dare
Rammstein - Sonne
Soilwork - Rejection Role
Atreyu - The Crimson
Metallica - The Unforgiven
Rise Against - Injection
36 Crazyfists - The Heart and Shape
NOFX - The Decline


----------



## xdaidx (Oct 22, 2008)

The Shins ~ Phantom Limb
Paramore ~ That's What You Get
The Smiths ~ There is a Light That Never Goes Out
Brand New ~ Secondary
311 ~ Homebrew
Sum 41 ~ The Hell Song
50 Cent ~ What Up Gangsta
Bayside ~ Winter
Boxcar Racer ~ All Systems Go
Bayside ~ The Walking Wounded


----------



## Costigon (Oct 22, 2008)

Freaxxx - BrokeNCYDE
Mr Brightside - The Killers
Love Lockdown - Kanye West
Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me The Horizon
Twenty-Twenty Surgery - Taking Back Sunday
Kiss Me Where It Smells Funny - Bloodhound Gang
Earthquake - The Used
Whatever You Like - T.I
Closer - Ne-Yo
Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## Altron (Oct 22, 2008)

_*1.Wasted - Black Flag
2.God Send Conspirator - Coheed & Cambria
3. All Good things come to an end - Nelly Furtado
4.The Lost Art Of Goat Sacrifice - Imapled Nazarene
5. Sunrize - Tamaki Nami
6. Downbound Train - Bruce Springsteen
7. At Any Cost - Commander
8. We can last forever - Chicago
9. Luke 4-5-7 - Aeon
10. The Fall Through Ginnungagap - Amon Amarth*_


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Last Cross - Mitsuoka Masami
2. DRINK IT DOWN - L'arc~en~Ciel
3. Crazy 4 U - Koda Kumi
4. Bell the Cat - LM.C
5. Imaginary - Evanescence
6. Falling Apart - Zebrahead
7. OH MY JULIET - LM.C
8. Bluebird - Ikimono Gakari
9. Shut Up and Explode - Boom Boom Satellites
10. OVER - High and Mighty Color


----------



## Xell (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Reverend and the Makers - Sundown on the Empire
2. Sex Pistols - Friggin in the Riggin
3. The Libertines - France
4. Ordinary Boys - Ballad of an Unrequited Self-Love Affair
5. The Beatles - All you need is Love
6. The Vines - True as the Night
7. David Bowie - Life on Mars?
8. The Jam - Sounds from the Street
9. Muse - City of Delusion
10. Joy Division - Interzone


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 23, 2008)

Korn - Eaten Up Inside
END7 - Prime
Children Of Bodom - Red Light In My Eyes Pt.2
In Flames - System
Loko Phylum - Ahead
Stemm - Out Of Control
Stepa - Mountain
Stepa - Sap
Adema - Prelude


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

sceneboy - aerodrone
jealousy!!!- brokencyde
fall from a star-kill paradise
nightmare on elm street remix - unknown artist
our time now-plain white t's
bad sun- the bravery
language lessons- hawthorne heights
human nature- michael jackson
going to california - led zeppelin
have you ever seen the rain? - creedence clearwater


----------



## abstract (Oct 25, 2008)

my library is constantly changing, but it is a fairly good representation of what I like right now, I guess. 


1. Red Hot Chili Peppers-Readymade 
2.Aphex Twin-Grey Stripe
3.Jay Dee-Over The Breaks 
4.The Beatles-I'm A Loser
5.Five To One-The Doors 
6.Quiet-The Smashing Pumpkins 
7.Angelfuck-The Misfits 
8.Soundcheck-Gorrilaz 
9.Life In A Glass House-Radiohead 
10.Aneurysms-Mr. Dibbs


----------



## Major (Oct 25, 2008)

*Beck *~ Loser

*Najubes *~ Battlecry

*Tool *~ Anema

*Pixies *~ Levetate Me

*Rage Against the Machine *~ Renegades of Funk

*Cypress Hill *~ Insane in the Membrane

*Methodman & Redman* ~ Da Rockwilder

*Smashing Pumpkins* ~ Zero

*Radiohead* ~ Paranoid

*TheNightwatchman (aka Tom Morello)* ~ Imagine


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Where'd You Go - Fort Minor
You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi
Happy Ending - MIKA
Disposable Teens - Marilyn Manson
Chasing Cars - Snowpatrol
Left Behind - Slipknot
Hello - Evanescence
Criminal Class - The Casualties
Anyone But You - Alexz Johnson
Bitches - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2008)

The Promise Keeper - Tub Ring
Daydream - Dark Suns
Too Soon, Too Late - Dirty Three
Eight - I would Set Myself on Fire for You
Word to Herb - Screaming Headless Torsos
Fallen Angel - King Crimson
The Long March - Blue Scholars
Sweep - Tin Hat Trio
Trouble's Braids - Tom Waits
Teli - John Zorn


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

_Out Loud_ - *Medeski Scofield Martin Wood*

Oh wait, I wasn't shuffling my entire collection


----------



## Altron (Oct 27, 2008)

A new earth - *Einherjer*
Betray - *Adema*
Evening Star - *Dragonforce*
The Crimson - *Atreyu*
Exploder - *Audioslave*
Emmit Remmus - *Red Hot Chili Peppers*
Angestens Hogborg - *Thyrfing*
Let it Out - *Hoobastank*
Ferrum Aeternum - *Ensiferum*
Half-Truism - *The Offspring*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2008)

_*Colors - *Back-On__
*Why (CCFVII Mix) -* Ayaka__
*Unused Track "Dr. Right" -  *Takuya Miyawaki__
*adapt myself - *Tsutchie - fat jon__
*Dumb it Down - *Lupe Fiasco (feat. Gemstones) _
_*Hybrid -* Nulie Nurly__
*No One Like You -* Scorpions__
*ABC -* Jackson 5__
*12 -* Asian Kung-fu Generation __
*Fly In - *Lil Wayne_


----------



## Jayka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ten Sharp - You
Meat Loaf - Out of the Frying Pan (And into the Fire)
Queen - I want to ride my Bicycle
Smash Mouth - I'm a Believer
The Police - Every Little Thing She Does is Magic
Akemi Satou - Itooshii Hito no Tame ni (Fushigi Yuugi OST)
Within Tempation - Mother Earth
S.E.S. - Dreams come true (Korean version)
Sophie Ellis Baxtor - Me and My Imagination
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## Lamb (Oct 28, 2008)

*Queens of the Stone Age* - _A Song For The Deaf (The Blind Can Go Get Fucked Mix)_
*The Pillows* - _Funny Bunny_
*Porcupine Tree* - _Shesmovedon_
*Elliott Smith* - _The Biggest Lie_
*Porcupine Tree* - _Hatesong_
*The Dismemberment Plan* - _The City_
*The Kinks* - _I'm Not Like Everybody Else_
*The Band* - _Baby Lou_
*Hot Chip* - _Shake A Fist_
*Bibio* - _Cherry Blossom Road_


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 28, 2008)

Meshuggah - _Imprint of the Un-saved_
Белые Флаги Зажигайте Медленно - _15.05.07_
Left Handed Scientists - _33 Degrees_
John Coltrane - _Syeeda's Song Flute_
Caspian - _The Dropsonde_
Hacride - _Strength_
Homesick for Space - _Sins Defined_
God Is An Astronaut - _Tempus Horizon_
Boredoms - _(Heart)_
Textures - _Young Man_


----------



## abstract (Oct 28, 2008)

19 2000-Gorrilaz 
Judeas Transmission-Mr. Dibbs
Wishful, Sinful-The Doors
2u4u-Jay Dee 
Wu-Gambino's-Wu-Tang Clan 
Greatest Hits-Sublime 
Us And Them-Pink Floyd 
In My Time Of Dyin-Bob Dylan
Life Forms, Path 4-The Future Sound of London
Hellosphan-Aphex Twin


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Oct 28, 2008)

What's Beef 2006 - Notorious BIG
Get It - T.I.
Everything Man - Talib Kweli
Be Somebody - Fort Minor
Dance with the Devil - Immortal Technique
No Matter What - T.I.
Sunshine - Atmosphere
I Know - Jay-Z
Ultimate Rush - Notorious BIG
How We Do - The Game


----------



## Worlds Apart (Oct 29, 2008)

Muse - Hysteria
Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out
Incubus - Aqueous Transmission
The Killers - On Top
Muse - Time Is Running Out
Yann Tiersen - Sur Le Fil
Coldplay - Square One
Bleach - Opening 3 (High And Mighty Color - Ichirin No Hana)
Renholder - Now I Know
Avril Lavigne - Losing Grip


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Call on Me
One Piece 5th Opening
Show me your genitals 2: E=MC Vagina
I'm in love with a stripper
Su Su Su Super Kirei ( scatman john)
Lifestyles of the rich and famous
Guilty ( The Rasmus)
All I ever wanted ( basshunter)
Fear of the Dark (Iron Maiden)
Fury of the storm (dragonforce)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 29, 2008)

Maria (I Like It Loud) -- Scooter
Lilika -- Origa
I Want You Bad -- The Offspring
Calling All Skeletons -- Alkaline Trio
Reach For the Sky -- Social Distortion
Feuer Frei -- Rammstein
Wake Up -- Story of the Year
The Faint of Heart [Accoustic Version] -- Coheed and Cambria
Cigaro -- System of a Down
Rock Your Body -- ??


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

Celebrate - Kelly Rowland ft. 50 Cent
Pump it up - Joe Budden
Ill be loving you longtime (Remix) - Mariah Carey ft. T.I
Need you bad (Remix) - Jasmine Sullivan
Numb - Linkin Park
Im'ma Shine - Youngbloodz
Only one - Yellowcard
Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne
Cops up - Lyfe Jennings 
This I Swear - Nick Lachey


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2008)

1. We're Not Making Love by Dru Hill
2. Room Full of Mirrors by Jimi Hendrix
3. Church of Hot Addiction by Cobra Starship
4. Boys of Summer by DJ Sammy
5. Enemy by Sevendust
6. Hero's Come Back
7. I'll Cry For You by Jodeci
8. Geek In The Pink by Jason Mraz
9. Paradise City by Guns N Roses
10. All Hope Is Gone by Slipknot


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

Cocaine and Toupees - Mindless Self Indulgence
I Can - Nas
Can't Take It - All-American Rejects
What Would You Do? - City High
The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson
Ka-Boom Ka-Boom - Marilyn Manson
Orchestral Suite in B minor - Bach
Word Up! - Korn
Brainwashed - The Casualties
October - Evanescence


----------



## Uchiha Sai (Oct 31, 2008)

Trick Daddy ft Chamillionaire - Bet that
Joe - 5 6 3
Ludacris ft 50 cent - blow it out rmx
Anthony Hamilton- Chyna black
Jay- Z - Threat
Immortal Technique - Harlem Sreets
Chris Brown - Fallen Angel
Havoc - Set me Free
Jadakiss - Whoa
Kano - This is my life


----------



## Uchiha Sai (Oct 31, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Maria (I Like It Loud) -- Scooter
> Lilika -- Origa
> I Want You Bad -- The Offspring
> Calling All Skeletons -- Alkaline Trio
> ...



Iv listend to a lil bit of System of a down(mostly because i love Serjs voice No Homo) so far ic got hooked on Chop Suey and Lonely Day... thing is i cant really get into most of their songs because the musics too heavy on my eyes (no disrespect to rock music im jus more into 808 drums)
could you please give me a list of somhs you think i might enjoy that dont consist on the guiterist and drummer rocking out but more of Serjs vocals.. + rep too anyone who puts onto any more good songs of theres that i havnt herd 

p.s iv already donwloaded there discography n is already on my ipod i jus cant be bothered going thru several albums.. takes alot of time


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 7, 2008)

HANDLE ME (INSTRUMENTAL) - 安室奈美恵
ALL FOR YOU - 安室奈美恵
Cherry Girl - 倖田來未
CAN'T SLEEP, CAN'T EAT, I'M SICK - 安室奈美恵
BUSHIDO - ZEEBRA
Aa Khushi Se Khud Khushi Kar Le - "Darling" soundtrack
ROCK STEADY -  安室奈美恵
White Light -  安室奈美恵
Try Me ~Watashi wo Shinjite~ - 安室奈美恵 
Piranha Somethin' (Tenjochiki vs. Britney Spears) - mas4


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2008)

*Blinded No More* - Sonata Arctica
*Ai no Melody* - KOKIA
*Metamorphoze* - Gackt
*It's The Fear* - Within Temptation
*Heroes of Sand* - Angra
*El Condor Pasa (If I Could)* - Simon and Garfunkel
*Sonne *- Rammstein
*Green Bird* - Seat Belts (Cowboy Bebop)
*Der Tanz Der Schatten* - Theatre of Tragedy
*Come Undone* - Duran Duran


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Lamb said:


> *Queens of the Stone Age* - _A Song For The _


_

Ah, thanks for reminding me that one!


Whipping Post - *Allman Brothers Band*
The Painter - *Deep Purple*
Let it Rain - *Eric Clapton*
Being for the benefit of Mr. Kite - *The Beatles*
Twilight Zone - *Golden Earring*
To Absent Votes - *The Lucksmiths*
Soul Education - *Jamiroquai*
City of Love - *Yes*
Little Walter Rides Again - *Medeski Scofield Marting Wood*
Comtine D'un Autre Ete: L'apres Midi - *Yann Tierson*_


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 7, 2008)

Bloodbath - Slaughtering the will to live
strapping young lad - Room 429
Dragonforce - Black fire
Slayer - Catalyst
Dismember - Legion
Dark tranquillity - Empty me
After forever - Being everyone
Infestdead - Heaven denied
Nevermore - Lost
Fair to midland - The wife the kids and the white picket fence


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 7, 2008)

Dangerous - Akon
With You - Chris Brown
Party Up In Here - DMX
One Last Time - Eminem
Dump The Clip - AOTP
Good Life - Kanye West
Numb - Linken Park
Act A Fool - Ludacris
Gun Ballad - AOTP
Here I Am - 50 Cent


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2008)

Love Like Winter - AFI
Goodbye Love - Rent Soundtrack
Freak on a Leash - Korn feat. Amy Lee
Meant to Live - Switchfoot
Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson
Soar - Christina Aguilera
Shadow of a Man - Mudvayne
The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage - Panic! at the Disco
Untouched - The Veronicas
Sad Clown - Atmosphere


----------



## Yozakura` (Nov 9, 2008)

Follow Me -- _Breaking Benjamin_
Coming Undone Wit It -- _DFB/Korn_
Apologize -- _Timbaland_
The Only One -- _Evanescence_
Live Your Life -- _T.I./Rihanna_
iDance -- _Soulja Boy_
Yours To Hold -- _Skillet_
Lords of Salem -- _Rob Zombie_
Numa Numa -- _O-Zone_
Mike Teavee -- _Oompa Loompas (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory)_


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 9, 2008)

Spit it out ~ _Slipknot_
I stand alone ~ _Godsmack_
Light The Skies ~ _Armin van Buuren_
Technologic (Alive 2007 version) ~ _Daft Punk_
Love Bites ~ _Def Leppard_
Smooth ~ _Santana_
The Denial Twist ~ _The White Stripes_
Life and Love and Why ~ _Switchfoot_
Humans Beings ~ _Van Halen_
Contagious ~ _Trapt_


----------



## KabutoOrochimaruLoverxx (Nov 9, 2008)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
Walking Contradiction - Green Day
Animal - Mindless Self Indulgence
Straight Up - Paula Abdul
Mockingbird - Eminem
Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance
Down With The Sickness - Richard Cheese
When The Stars Go Blue - Tim McGraw
What's This?- Nightmare Before Christmas
Brain Stew - Green Day


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2008)

Fukai Mori - Do As Infinity
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Waste My Time - Alexz Johnson
Aerials - System of a Down
Hikari - Utada Hikaru
Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson
Wind - Akeboshi
I Don't Care - Apocalyptica
Radio/Video - System of a Down
Symphony No. 9 in E Minor from the New World Symphony - Dvorak


----------



## Javs (Nov 10, 2008)

1. I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me-_Fall Out Boy_
2. For A Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic-_Paramore_
3. Mad As Rabbits-_Panic! At The Disco_
4. Nothing Lasts Forever-_Maroon 5_
5. Champagne For My Real Friends, Real Pain For My Sham Friends-_Fall Out Boy_
6. "The Take Over, The Break's Over"-_Fall Out Boy_
7. Love Today-_Mika_
8. This Is How I Disappear-_My Chemical Romance_
9. Kids Of The Future-_Jonas Brothers_
10. Hit The Floor-_Linkin Park_


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 10, 2008)

Hangar 18-megadeth
War emsemble - SLAYER!!
Creeping Death-Metallica
Technical difficulties-Racer x
Pretty Handsome Awkward-The Used
Still Dreaming-Slilverstein
Mr.Crowley-OZZy w/ RANDY RHOADS!!
Caviar-Dance Gavin Dance
Everybody Nose-Neptune or N.e.r.ds
Savior -Rise against


----------



## thegeek90 (Nov 10, 2008)

1)ghetto musick-outcast
2)brand new map-k
3)sensitvity-ralph tresvant
4)tokyo shounen-nightmare
5)Failure-Lupe Flasco
6)Shallow Sleep-Hyde
7)innocent sorrow-abingdon boys school
8)World End-Flow
9)Glamorous Sky-Hyde
10)Evergreen-Hyde
Heart Beat-KELUN 
Sorry that's 11 but i love this song


----------



## hotrockcandy (Nov 11, 2008)

Defying Gravity - Wicked Soundtrack
The Wolf - The intro song for the second episode of Perfect hair forever
Semi Charmed life - Third Eye Blind
Smack that ass (dirty) - Akon featuring Eminem
Sunshine - Alice in Chains
Go with the flow - Queens of the Stone Age
Ombra - Cirque Du Soliel (Dralion soundtrack)
Superstar - Airto (an independent R&B singer)
Harder, better, faster, stronger - Daft Punk
Edge of the world - Faith No More


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 11, 2008)

*Nujabes* - _Letter from Yokosuka_
*A Tribe Called Quest* - _Find a Way_
*Blu & Exile* - _No Greater Love_
*Stephen Marley* - _Mind Control_
*Dr. Dre* - _Ackrite_
*The Roots* - _Grits_
*Wu-Tang Clan* - _Babies_
*J Dilla* - _Track 37_
*Souls of Mischief* - _Make Your Mind Up_
*Move.meant* - _Rock Steady_


----------



## langsta (Nov 12, 2008)

YUI - Highway Chance
Mucc - Horizont (Best Version)
12012 - 太陽 (Taiyou)
Toshiro Masuda - Orochimaru's Theme
HOME MADE Kazoku - NO RAIN NO RAINBOW
Shiro Sagisu - Principio de lucha
Plastic Tree - hate red, dip it (loudest sound edition)
Antic Cafe - OPU-NGU (shikisai ver.)
STEREOPONY - Hitohora no Hanabira
The Back Horn - Gladiator


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 12, 2008)

*The Monks* ~ I Hate You
*Ry Cooder & Ali Farka Touré *~ Amandrai
*Corb Lund *~ Hair In My Eyes Like A Highland Steer
*David Dundas *~ Cheval Blanc
*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* ~ 'I Will Be True...'
*Johnny Flynn & The Sussex Wit* ~ Tunnels
*The Pogues* ~ Six To Go
*Nirvana* ~ Pluggued Out
*Gordian Knot* ~ Arsis
*Muse* ~ Butterflies & Hurricanes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 12, 2008)

Radiohead - Sail to the Moon (Brush the Cobwebs Out of the Sky)
50 Cent; Eminem; Obie Trice - Love Me
Eminem - Criminal
Macy Gray - Time of My Life
Eminem; Hailie Jade - My Dad's Gone Crazy
Limp Bizkit - Re-Arranged
Eminem; The Notorious B.I.G. - Dead Wrong (Remix)
Eminem - Curtains Up (Skit)
Jozi - Living in Africa
*NSYNC - Pop


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 13, 2008)

Texas- Halo
The Fray- Over My Head
3 Doors Down- It´s Not Me
The Veronicas- Untouched
Acceptance- So Contagious
Katy Perry- If You Can Afford Me
Beatsteaks- Hand In Hand
Fall Out Boy- This Ain`t A Scene, It`s An Arms Race
The Working Title- Beloved
B`z- One


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Nov 13, 2008)

Rigged And Ready - Northstar
Mixtape - Brand New
Basketcase - Green Day
Soco Amaretto Lime - Brand New
Hands Down - Dashboard Confessional
Carnival - The Pillows
Pulling Teeth - Green Day
There Is - Box Car Racer
The Art Of Fiction - Seven Story Fall
The Calendar Hung Itself - Bright Eyes


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Side of a Bullet - Nickelback
I Hate Jimmy Page - Mindless Self Indulgence
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence
All About Us - tATu
Radio/Video - System of a Down
Last Train Home - Lostprophets
Mr. Brightside - The Killers
Another World - Mackenzie Phillips
Don't Forget to Remember Me - Carrie Underwood
Lonely Day - System of a Down


----------



## Temari03 (Nov 14, 2008)

1. Why Me by YUI
2. Gekidou by UVERworld
3. Warped Reflection by Haikara
4. Asterik by Orange Range
5. Realize by Nami Tamaki
6. Niji by Aqua Timez
7. Akatsuki no Kuruma by FJ Yuuka
8. Chance by UVERworld
9. Rolling Star by YUI
10. Ai ta Kokoro by UVERworld


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 15, 2008)

1. Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin
2. Angel of Mine - Monica
3. Drive - Incubus
4. Amazed - Lonestar
5. Stupid Girls - Pink
6. Cyclone - Baby Bash
7. Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon
9. Falling Down - Durran Durran
10. I Ran (So Far Away) - Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 15, 2008)

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zepplin
What I've Done - Linkin Park
Welcome To The Black Parade - My Chemical Romance
Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
Indestructible - Disturbed
Madagascar - Guns N' Roses
Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold
To Be Loved - Papa Roach
You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi
The Last Fight - Velvet Revolver


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 15, 2008)

*Lumen* - Пора Орать
*Clawfinger* - I Guess I'll Never Know
*Bloodsimple* - Numina Infuskata
*Adema* - Prelude
*Boxcutter* - Ghetto Story
*Gladyss Patches* - Vanishing
*In Flames* - System
*Children Of Bodom* - Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood
*Seperated At Birth* - Everyone's a Critic
*DragonForce* - Heart Of A Dragon
*The Rasmus* - Time To Burn


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 15, 2008)

The Logical Song -- Scooter
My Black Dahlia -- Hollywood Undead
The Bird and the Worm -- The Used
The End - Gazette
Over and Out -- Foo Fighters
The Artist In The Ambulance -- Thrice
CSS -- Alcohol
Aurora -- Origa
She's Only Seventeen -- Winger
Cocaine Blues [Live] -- Johnny Cash


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 16, 2008)

*diRTy WoRMz* - 50 Cent Eminem Wormed Out
*30 Seconds To Mars* - Buddha For Mary
*Madina Lake* - Me Vs The World
*Nirvana* - Dumb
*DragonForce* - Revelations
*P.O.D* - Wildfire
*Milkweed* - God's Plan
*Nirvana* - All Apologies
*Dead Celebrity Status* - In My Backyard
*Presence* - Van Down By The River


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 16, 2008)

Radiohead - I Will
Atreyu - No One Cares
AC/DC - Money Made
Eminem - Soldier
Eminem; Steve Berman - Steve Berman
Anarchy Club - Interlude
mc chris - The Tussin (Robotussin)
Eminem - Brain Damage
mc chris - Bench Warmer (Skit)
Beefy - Feel So Good


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 16, 2008)

I need a I-pod


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 16, 2008)

*Nile* - Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve It's Possessor Against Attacks

*Opeth* - Credence

*Edge of sanity* - Blood colored

*Galneryus* - Final Resolution

*Strapping young lad* - Antiproduct

*Death breath* - Stinking up the night

*The Crown* - I wont follow

*Massgrav* - Chefens lilla hora,

*Spawn of possession* - Solemn they wait

*Torchbearer* - Sealer of fates


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 16, 2008)

Im too lazy to go get my iPod, so here's the first ten on my myspace playlist.

1. In My Bed :: The Millionaires
2. Them Bones :: Alice In Chains
3. A Decade Under The Influence :: Taking Back Sunday
4. Gay Bar :: Electric Six
5. Meant To Live :: Switchfoot
6. There For You :: Flyleaf
7. Everyday Combat :: Lostprophets
8. Ocean Avenue :: Yellowcard
9. L.G. Fuad :: Motion City Soundtrack
10. Pressure :: Paramore


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Nov 16, 2008)

mine is going to be so random because i have so many different songs on my ipod:
1. Music-madonna
2.because of you-kelly clarkson
3. ocean avenue-yellowcard
4.the sign-ace of base
5.one more time-daft punk
6.finale b-rent
7.pop-n'sync
8.miami-will smith
9.barbie girl-aqua
10.everywhere-michelle branch


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^wasn't random at all.

Converge - The High Cost Of Playing God
Judas Priest - Red, White & Blue
Chimaira - Nothing Remains
Slayer - Behind The Crooked Cross
Godsmack - Changes
Sigur Ros - Myrkur
The Black Dahlia Murder - Miscarriage
Carpathian Forest - Lunar Nights
Suffocation - Thrones Of Blood
Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Lie Down Here (And Be My Girl)


----------



## Wrathchild (Nov 17, 2008)

1. Smoke Two Joints - Sublime
2. About a Girl - Nirvana
3. Been Caught Stealing - Janes Addiction
4. Rn'R - Faith No More
5. Paint it Black - The Vines
6. Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd
7. Can't Take My Eyes Off of You - Bumblefoot
8. Ugli - Skinny Puppy
9. School [Live] - Nirvana
10. Spiral Static - Muse


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

The Leaving Song Pt. 2 - A.F.I.
Thanks for Nothing - Sum 41
Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence
It's Gonna Be Love - Mandy Moore
All At Once - The Fray
Toxicity - System of a Down
Soar - Christina Aguilera
Fake It - Seether
One Day - Hans Zimmer (from Pirates of the Caribbean)
The Great Escape - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Jayka (Nov 17, 2008)

Mousse T. vs Hot 'N' Juicy - Horny '98
Jermaine Jackson & Pia Zadora - When The Rain Begins To Fall
Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight
Paul de Leeuw - Ik Wil Niet Dat Je Liegt
Bad Luck - Bird
Prince - Purple Rain
Fleetwood Mac - Tell Me Lies
Kylie Minogue ft. Robbie Williams - Kids
Jon Bon Jovi - Always
Nickleback - This Is How You Remind Me


----------



## Hope (Nov 19, 2008)

Stronger - Kanye West
Lollipop - Mika
Homecoming - Kanye West Ft. Chris Martin
Better Not Waste My Time - N-Dubz
Dry Your Eyes - The Streets
I Kissed a Girl - Katy Perry
I'm Yours - Jason Mraz
Body on Me - Ashanti Ft. Akon and Nelly
Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
Tocas Miracle 2008 - Fragma


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Eider Stellaire I - Eider Stellaire
Concrete Jungle - The Specials
Post - Windham Hell
You Were But A Ghost In MY Arms - Agalloch
Sow Thistle - Buckethead 
Johann Sebastian Bach - Suite for solo Cello No. 5 in C Minor
Goldrush - The Herbasiler Band
The Truth - Ulver
The Pot - Tool
Psyopus - Our Puzzling Encounters Considered


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 19, 2008)

1. Revolution 1 - The Beatles
2. It Don't Matter to Me - Bread
3. Kids in America - Len
4. Can't Help Lovin' that Man of Mine - The Capitol Steps
5. Harvey, the Wonder Hamster - "Weird Al" Yankovic
6. War Pigs/Luke's Wall - Black Sabbath
7. Cal Gals - The Capitol Steps
8. My Immortal - Evanescence
9. All for One - Cast of Monty Python's Spamalot
10. A Heart Full of Love - Cast of Les Miserables


----------



## ZenWins (Nov 20, 2008)

Prodigy - Charly [Ally Cat remix]
Nujabes - Cise Starr-D.T.F.N
Daedelus - Fair Weather Friends
Tegan and Sara - Downtown
Bjork - Violently Happy
The Beatles - You won't see me
Sean Lennon - Queue
Radiohead - Black Star
The Moldy Peaches - These Burgers
David Bowie - As the World Falls Down


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2008)

_'Going Nowhere'~ The Cure
'Falling Away With You'~ Muse
'Accidents Never Happen'~ Blondie
'Super Soaked'~ Be your own Pet
'Dudley'~ The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
'Price of Gasoline'~ Bloc Party
'Where Bluebirds Fly'~ Radiohead
'Monkey Man'~ Amy Winehouse
'Robots'~ Flight of the Conchords
'Well Done'~ The Donnas_


----------



## S (Nov 21, 2008)

Korn - Falling away from me

Mozart - Karmina Burana (techno mx) 

Serj - tankian empty walls

Slipknot - wait and bleed

Ikue Asazaki - Obokuri Eemui

Fair to Mindland - Dance of the Manatee

Ramstein - Du hast

Manga - bitti rüya

Vienna Teng - Drought

From Autumn to ashes - Short stories with tragic endings


----------



## Daedus (Nov 21, 2008)

Dark Tranquillity - The Endless Feed
Akira Yamaoka - Angels Thanatos
Society One - Everyone Dies
Daft Punk - Voyager
Novembre - Cantus Christi
Cynic - The Unknown Guest
Bush - Glycerine
The Pillows - Carnival
Demons & Wizards - My Last Sunrise
Opeth - Serenity Painted Death


----------



## stardust (Nov 21, 2008)

_'Colourful'~ Skream
'Everybody But Me'~ Lykke Li
'Everything Will be Alright'~ The Killers
'Tired Yet'~ Giant Drag
'Push It'~ Garbage
'Number One'~ Goldfrapp
'Juicebox'~ The Strokes
'Pipedown'~ Babyshambles
'Two Princes'~ Spin Doctors
'Everything is On'~ Asobi Seksu_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 21, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lodi
Optimus Rhyme - My Piroshky (Reprise)
Bow Wow - All I Know
Mindless Self Indulgence - Step up, Ghetto Blaster
Marilyn Manson - The Reflecting God
Queens of the Stone Age - Auto Pilot
Optimus Rhyme - Sick Day
Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry [Original Version]
Metallica - My Friend of Misery
Anarchy Club - Kill for You

Number 11 is "How it Ends" by DeVotchKa. I felt the need to post that although it's past 10 just because it's so damned good!


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2008)

Sad Clown - Atmosphere
October - Evanescence
Disturbia - Rihanna
Word Up! - Korn
Because of You - Kelly Clarkson
Your Star - Evanescence
Seasons of Love - Rent 
The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
Beautiful - Christina Aguilera
Weight of the World - Evanescence


----------



## Javs (Nov 22, 2008)

Cure For The Itch - Linkin Park
Of All The Gin Joints In All The World - Fall Out Boy
Whisper - Evanescence
Breakdown - Seether
From A Mountain In The Middle Of The Cabins - Panic! At the Disco
Lips of an Angel - Hinder
Dead Wrong - The Fray
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence
Infatuation - Maroon 5
Northern Downpour - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Anjali (Nov 22, 2008)

Disturbia - Rihanna
I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
Why Go - Faithless
Jesus - Gackt
Holiday - Green Day
Tourniquet - Evanescence
Real Me - Ayumi Hamasaki
Lu:na - Gackt
Justified - Gackt


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Masked Avenger (Nov 22, 2008)

The Damage is Done - Foreigner
Ace of Spades - Motorhead
Inside My Head - Radio Head
Pilgrim (Kevin Energy Remix) - Scott Brown
Snappy Kakkie - ZZ Top
It's Not True -The Who
A Love In Vain - Foreigner
One Track Mind - Motorhead
Sinnerman [Felix Da Housecat - Nina Simone
Struck By A Vehicle - Dane Cook


----------



## Deithmare (Nov 23, 2008)

Confined - As I Lay Dying
Koi no Mega Lover - Maximum the Hormone
Halo - Machine Head
Canon in D - Jerry Garcia
Never Too Late - The Answer
In Flames - Land of Confusion
Renegade - Styx
One of a Kind - Breaking Point
Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
Can't Touch This - MC Hammer


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 23, 2008)

*Nasum* - Helvete
*Faith No More* - Surprise! You're Dead!
*Danny Elfman* - Jack and Sally Montage
*Korn* - No One's There
*Insomnium* - Mortal Share
*Killing Joke* - Asteroid
*Cypress Hill* - Funk Freakers
*Dismember* - Where Ironcrosses Grow
*Megadeth* - Pray For Blood
*Opeth* - Hours Of Wealth


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> *Nasum* - Helvete
> *Dismember* - Where Ironcrosses Grow




Awesome! \m/

Ayreon - loser
The crown - total satan
The haunted - priviation of faith
Galneryus - in the delight
Kamelot - when the lights are down
Bloodbath - Slaughtering the will to live
Nevermore - the seven tongues of god
Massgrav - krossa crusten
Evile - armored assault
Napalm death - Vegetative state


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

Field of Innocence - Evanescence
The Hell Song - Sum 41
Summer Love - Justin Timberlake
Cloud Nine - Evanescence
Pieces - Sum 41
Ain't It Funny - Jennifer Lopez
Tourniquet - Marilyn Manson
Cry - Mandy Moore
Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks - Panic! at the Disco
Heart-Shaped Glasses - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 24, 2008)

In Our Faith - Vas
Love And Marriage - Frank Sinatra
Refuse To Bow Down - Black Label Society
Raining Blood - Slayer
Cinnamon Girl (Depressed Mode Mix) - Type O Negative
Later - Lycia
Mona Lisa Overdrive - Juno Reactor
Sunset Bell - Love Spirals Downwards
Synapse - Bush
Slavonic Dances, Op. 72, No. 2 in E minor - Antoine Dvorak


----------



## Soda (Nov 24, 2008)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Getting Better
Flyleaf - Sorrow
Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
Britney Spears - Womanizer
Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife
Fall Out Boy - I Don't Care
Lady GaGa - Starstruck
Secondhand Serenade - Fall For You
Lady GaGa - Poker Face
Katy Perry - Hot n' Cold.

=P​​


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 24, 2008)

Eminem - Cleanin Out My Closet
Eminem; Eye-Kyu - Searchin'
The Big Band of Rogues - Theme of Goron City
50 Cent - Wanksta
Lionel Richie - Love, Oh Love
Fall Out Boy - The Take Over, The Breaks Over
As I Lay Dying - Nothing Left
Optimus Rhyme - Obey the moderator
DaCaV5 - Skit
Optimus Rhyme - My Piroshky


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Kamelot* - The Spell
*Into Eternity* - Absolution of the Soul
*Dragonlord* - The Curse of Woe
*Children of Bodom* - Lake Bodom
*Sanctuary* - Long Since Dark
*Dark Tranquillity* - The Lesser Faith
*Nevermore* - Inside Four Walls
*Sentenced* - Brief Is The Light
*Iced Earth* - Prophecy
*Scar Symmetry* - Veil of Illusions (HELL YES!)


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 25, 2008)

Estradasphere - The Dapper Bandits (Live)
Cardiacs - Wireless
StoleShowSoul - Phebotomized 
Of Your Beauty - Virgin Black
Tahah - John Zorn
A Plague of Lighthouse Keepers (Medley) - Van Der Graaf Generator
Hole - 65daysofstatic
Taylor's Rock - Hound Dog Taylor and the House Rockers
Den Saakaldte - Ven Buens Ende
Old Song - Max Richter


----------



## Altron (Nov 25, 2008)

_1. Inhumainity - Mors Principium Est
2. Master of Puppets - Metalica
3. Viva La Vida - Coldplay
4. Brand New Thing - Adema
5. Jerry Was a friend of mine - The Killers
6. Entrance of the Conflagration - Trivium
7. 88 - LM.C
8. One more sad song - The All-American Rejects
9. Vivid Colors - L'Arc~En~Ciel
10 Nocturnal Gatherings And Wicked Rites - Inquisition_


----------



## S (Nov 25, 2008)

The Dodos - Fools
M83 - Kim & Jessie
Wamdue Project - King of my castle
Skillet - Falling inside the Black
Baha - Bosver Uzulme
Lacuna Coil - Heaven´s A Lie
Poets Of The Fall - Late Goodbay
massive - ghettolied
Faithless - Insomnia
Kazami - you


----------



## Jessica (Nov 26, 2008)

1. Electric Light Orchestra - Don't Bring Me Down
2. Chantal Kreviazuk - These Days
3. Michelle Branch - Are You Happy Now?
4. Journey - Faithfully
5. Scooter - How Much For The Fish?
6. Chantal Kreviazuk - Leaving On A Jetplane
7. Aerosmith - Devil's Got A New Disguise
8. U2 - With or Without You
9. Trio - Da Da Da
10. Metric - Dead Disco


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thelonious Monk* - _Blue Monk_
*De La Soul* - _Rap De Rap Show_
*The Roots* - _The Seed (2.0)_
*The Roots* - _Datskat_
*Nujabes* - _Aruarian Dance_
*Snoop Dogg* - _Bathtub_
*J Dilla* - _Y? (Remix)(Featuring the Pharcyde)_
*The Roots* - _? Vs. Rahzel_
*Lupe Fiasco* - _Gotta Eat_
*J Dilla* - _Two Can Win_


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 26, 2008)

*Ill Nino* - My Pleasant Tortue
*Rise Against* - Dead Ringer
*Dragon Red* - Kehendak Naluri
*Ill Nino* - My Pleasant Tortue (oO)
*Clawfinger* - Biggest & The Best
*Trapt* - Ready When You Are
*Muse* - Invincible
*Контур* - Все В Глазах
*LeveL* - Disaster Proof
*Korn* - Hold On


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Nov 27, 2008)

1 The Kooks - Love it All
2 Billy Talent - Standing in the Rain
3 The Killers - Change your Mind
4 The Killers - Smile Like you Mean It
5 Editors - Distance
6 The Kooks - Do You Wanna
7 Lil' Wayne - Fly In
8 Rise Against - Give it All
9 Pete Philly & Perquisie - Mystery Repeats
10 Editors - Spiders

Mmmm.. Indie, Hip Hop and a Lost Punk song


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 27, 2008)

Metallica - Sad But True
Freezepop - Get Ready 2 Rokk
Mindless Self Indulgence - Dicks Are For My Friends
Lil Bow Wow - We Want Weezy (Intro)
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue
Captain Dan & The Scurvy Crew - The 7 Seas
Anarchy Club - Wicked World
Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever
Captain Dan & The Scurvy Crew - Yo Ho Ho
Nickelback - Next Contestant


----------



## docterjoy (Nov 30, 2008)

Pearl Jam-Alive
Confusion instrumental-New Order
60 Miles an Hour-New Order
Dreaming-OMD
Break-The Cinematics
Amber-311
Blue Monday-New Order
The Fad-Chevelle
Burden in my Hand-Soundgarden
In Bloom-Nirvana


----------



## SilentxReverie (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Someone Like You - Safety Suit
2. Moments - Ayumi Hamasaki (old ._.)
3. Vienna - The Fray 
4. Whats Left of the Flag - Flogging Molly
5. Go Getta - Young Jeezy 
6. ...The Thong Song - Sisqo xD
7. Believe - The Bravery 
8. Without Me- Eminem
9. Fan - Epik High
10. Lies - Big Bang 

Extremely random


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2008)

1. O2 - Orange Range 
2. Everybody's Fool - Evanescence
3. One of a Kind - Rob Van Dam
4. Love & Truth - Yui
5. Inner Universe - Origa
6. Bis die seele - Helrunar 
7. Lust for Blood - Gackt
8. Filth in Beauty - the GazettE
9. Die Mf Die - Dope
10. The Ehd of Heartache - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Tyger (Nov 30, 2008)

1. perfect insanity- disturbed
2. afterlife- avenged sevenfold
3. dance dance- fall out boy
4. the flame of youth- dragonforce
5. re-education through labor- rise against
6. m.i.a- avenged sevenfold
7. misery business- paramore
8. storming the burning fields- dragonforce
9. strength of the world- avenged sevenfold
10. welcome home- coheed and cambria


----------



## Iso (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Kamelot "March of Mephisto"
2. Spell "Bring the Old Man"
3. Symphony X "Seven"
4. Stratovarius "Luminous"
5. Elvenking "Another Awful Hobs Tale"
6. Dragonforce "The Flame of Youth"
7. Disturbed "The Curse"
8. Valient Thorr "We Believe in Science"
9. Elvenking "Devil's Carriage"
10. Metallica "Broken, Beat, & Scarred"


----------



## De Monies (Nov 30, 2008)

My ipod died in a flood last week ;___;
but i can do an itunes shuffle D:  but as a result i wont know half of the songs

1. Your Blessened - by The Melvins
2. Falling to Pieces - Faith no More
3. Over - Portishead<3 
4. Dusty - by Kings of Leon
5. Paw Paw Tree - by The Fiery Furnaces
6. Hitchin' a Ride - Green Day
7. It's Tricky - Run DMC
8. Siriustar - by Deerhoof
9. Skratz - by The Residents
10. Eric's Interlude - by Modest Mouse<3


----------



## Iso (Nov 30, 2008)

De Monies said:


> My ipod died in a flood last week ;___;



Total bonerkiller


----------



## stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

_'Jacqueline'~ Franz Ferdinand
'Blood on Our Hands'~ Death From Above 1979
'New Dark Age'~ The Sound
'No Buses'~ Arctic Monkeys
'X-Offender'~ Blondie
'Game Over'~ Hadouken!
'Pot Kettle Black'~ Wilco
'Love and Mathematics'~ Broken Social Scene
'Madame Ray'~ The Long Blondes
'Tuff Gnarl'~ Sonic Youth
_


----------



## Lollaff (Dec 1, 2008)

Aerosmith - Walk This Way
INXS - Need You Tonight
Cutting Crew - I Just Died In Your Arms 
Tool - Lateralus
Hurra Torpedo - All The Things (S)He Said
Tool - Part Of Me
Tool - Pushit
Tool - Undertow
Berlin - Take My Breath Away
Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love

Lots of Tool there. Doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Javs (Dec 2, 2008)

I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me - _Fall Out Boy_
Northern Downpour - _Panic! At the Disco_
Forgotten - _Linkin Park_
Make Me Bad - _Korn_
When It Rains - _Paramore_
Won't Go Home Without You - _Maroon 5_
Lithium - _Evanescence_
Can't Stop - _Maroon 5_
Runaway - _Linkin Park_
Confessions of Hatred - _Sevendust_


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

_The time has come again_ ~ *The Last Shadow Puppets*
_Stronger_ ~ *Kanye West*
_The Unforgiven lll_ ~ *Metallica*
_Semi-Mental_ ~ *Biffy Clyro*
_But, Honestly_ ~ *Foo Fighters*
_Bubbles_ ~ *Dizzee Rascal*
_The Cocain makes me feel like i'm on this song_ ~ *System of a Down*
_Flakes_ ~ *Mystery Jets*
_Pull the Lever_ ~ *Test Icicles*
_Shinobi vs. Dragon Ninja_ ~ *Lostprophets*


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2008)

"Los Difuntos" Tego Calderon
"Twice inna Lifetime" Black Star 
"Motivation" T.I.
"Love Don't" Crac + Blu
"Payaso Interlude" Tego Calderon + Julio Voltio + Eddie Dee
"Chillin'" Tego Calderon + Don Omar
"Rock N Roll" Mos Def
"La Fokin Moda" Calle 13
"Zulu Nation Throwdown" Afrika Bambaataa + Zulu Nation 
"Hold it down" Buckshot + Talib Kweli + Tyler Woods


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 2, 2008)

dolphinabottle said:


> I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me - _Fall Out Boy_
> Northern Downpour - _Panic! At the Disco_
> Forgotten - _Linkin Park_
> Make Me Bad - _Korn_
> ...



_*I love your music! *_


----------



## keiiya (Dec 4, 2008)

1. Built for speed - American Hi-Fi
2. Out of time - The Ramones
3. Run to the hills - Iron Maiden
4. Loosing my religion - R.E.M
5. Under the bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
6. Paint it black - Rolling Stones
7. Smoke on the water - Deep Purple
8. All along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix
9. While my guitar gently weeps - Beatles
10. True love way - Kings of Leon


----------



## Lamb (Dec 4, 2008)

*Elliott Smith* - _Easy Way Out_
*The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower* - _Funeral Procession_
*The Beatles* - _Revolution 1_
*The White Stripes* - _The Air Near My Fingers_
*Saosin* - _Seven Years_
*Porcupine Tree* - _The Nostalgia Factory_
*Stars of the Lid* - _That Finger On Your Temple Is The Barrel Of My Raygun_
*Johnny Cash* - _Guess Things Happen That Way_
*Modest Mouse* - _Here It Comes_
*Blur* - _Tracy Jacks_


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 5, 2008)

The Postal Service - Recycled Air
OLIVIA - Trinka Trinka
Koda Kumi - TABOO
All American Rejects - Swing Swing
Foo Fighters - Best of You
Do As Infinity - Thanksgiving Day
Tsuchiya Anna - Rose
the brilliant green - Rainy Days Never Stays
Kyo - Je Cours
Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 6, 2008)

*Wu-Tang Clan* - _Don't Go Breaking My Heart (ODB & Macy Gray)_
*KanYe West* - _Flashing Lights_
*The Roots* - _Pass the Popcorn_
*De La Soul* - _The Bizness_
*Wu-Tang Clan* - _The Heart Gently Weeps_
*J Dilla* - _Me and Those Dreamy Eyes (D'Angelo Remix)_
*The Fugees* - _Fu-Gee-La_
*Nujabes* - _The Final View_
*Madvillain* - _Rhinestone Cowboy_
*Ol' Dirty Bastard* - _I Can't Wait_


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

Heartless - Kayne West
But It's Better If You Do - Panic! At the Disco
Man That You Fear - Marilyn Manson
Sweet Sacrifice - Evanescence
The Trouble With Love Is - Kelly Clarkson
Still Waiting - Sum 41
I Don't Wanna Stop - Ozzy Osbourne
Only Hope - Mandy Moore
Bring Me to Life - Evanescence
Eigenwach - Dornenreich


----------



## raininggemini (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Spongecola - Movie
2. Panic! At The Disco - I Write Sins Not Tragedies
3. The Used - Lunacy Fringe
4. Maroon 5 - This Love
5. Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane
6. The Brilliant Green - Ash Like Snow
7. Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You
8. Fall Out Boy - It's Not The Side Effect of Cocaine, I'm Thinking It's Love
9. SunSet Swish - Mosaic Kakera
10. Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 7, 2008)

Lamb Of God - A Devil In God's Country
Nightwish - Know Why The Nightingale Sings
Bolt Thrower - Laid To Waste
Dismember - Crime Divine
Napalm Death - Circle Of Hypocrisy
Common Market - Trinity
Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Manual Trauma
Jimmy Eat World - Just Tonight...
Slayer - Warzone
Korn - Love and Luxury


----------



## stardust (Dec 7, 2008)

_#1. 'America, Fuck Yeah' ~ Team America
#2. 'Pass It Around' ~ The Donnas
#3. 'Step into My Office, Baby' ~ Belle and Sebastian
#4. 'In Limbo' ~ Radiohead
#5. 'Let's Make Love and Listen to Death From Above (Infix Remix)' ~ CSS
#6. 'Under the House' ~ P.I.L
#7. 'Apples and Pairs' ~ Slow Club
#8. 'Lullaby' ~ Sia
#9. 'So Here We Are' ~ Bloc Party
#10. 'Good Girl' ~ The Go-Gos_


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 1, 2009)

Naifu-Take The Wave
Fall Out Boy-Thanks For The Memories
Texas-Say What You Want
Korn-Word Up
Oasis-Stop Crying Your Heart Out
American Hi-Fi-Something Real
Panik At The Disco-Pretty. Odd.
El Presidente-Without You
The Fray-She Is
The Working Title-Beloved


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gym Class Heroes*- Cookie Jar
*Leona Lewis*- The Best You Never Had
*Pink*-Who Knew
*Kelly Clarkson*- Hear me
*Carrie Underwood*-So Small
*Lil' Wayne*- A Mili
*Paramore*- Never Let this Go 
*Rihanna*- Disturbia
*Leona Lewis*- Take a Bow
*Madonna-*On The Beat Goes


----------



## Cronos (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm,lets see,they are not in order but here:
Vast - Don't take your love away
Slipknot - Duality
Rihanna - Rehab
Metallica - One
Corey Tailor - Stone sour
Metallica - Wherever I may roam
Marilyn Manson - The Speed of Pain
Coldplay - Clocks
Paramore - Decode
Paramore - Pressure


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 1, 2009)

Kim by Eminem
LoveStoned by Justin Timberlake
Suffer by Sevendust
No Way Back by Foo Fighters
Critical Acclaim by Avenged Sevenfold
Province by TV On the Radio
The City Sleeps in Flames by Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Animals by Nickelback
Man Made God by In Flames
I Love You by Dru Hill


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm gonna do this again because i can. 

taxi driver - gym class heroes
fire coming out of the monkey's head - gorillaz
like suicide - seether
issues - mindless self indulgence
zombie - cranberries
last resort - papa roach
talk dirty to me - poison
first time - lifehouse
empty walls - serj tankian
sex ed rocks - smosh/ISMFOF


----------



## Barrow (Jan 1, 2009)

Infected Mushroom - Apogiffa Night
Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You
Why? - The Hoofs
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California
Katatonia - We Must Bury You
Arctic Monkeys - Old Yellow Bricks
Minus The Bear - Get Me Naked 2: The Electric Boogaloo 
Sonata Arctica - Paid In Full
Bear vs Shark - Seven Stop Hold Restart
Iron Maiden - Age of Innocence

.


----------



## Friday (Jan 2, 2009)

Junior Senior - Move Your Feet
The Killers - Believe Me Natalie (Instrumental)
Death Cab For Cutie - Bixby Canyon Bridge
Maroon 5 - Makes Me Wonder
Modest Mouse - The World At Large
Spongebob Squarepants - Sweet Victory (lol!)
3 Doors Down - Kryptonite
Kanye West - Heard 'Em Say
The Fashion - Solo Impala
N.E.R.D. - Everyone Nose


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 2, 2009)

*Shuvel* - Burn This Mutha
*Adema* - Planets
*Paramore* - Fences
*Good Charlotte* - Walk By
*Nirvana* - Where Did You Sleep Last Night
*Ill Nino* - March Against Me
*Toshiro Masuda* - Swaying Necklace
*Bredrin Daddys* - One To Follow
*Milkweed* - God's Plan
*Skillet* - Those Night


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 2, 2009)

Bad Habit -- The Offspring
Music Box -- Thrice
Mr. Suicide -- 9mm Parabellum Bullet
Terrible Lie -- Nine Inch Nails
Diva -- Origa
Stripped -- Rammstein
Battery -- Metallica
Another State of Mind -- Social Distortion
Omerta -- Lamb of God
Night and Day -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 3, 2009)

1. *Lost Prophets* - Burn Burn
2. *Lamb of God* - The 11th Hour
3. *August Burns Red* - Missing The Opportunity
4. *Linkin Park* - What I've Done
5. *The Fall of Troy* - Ghostship Part II
6. *Eddie Money* - Take Me Home Tonight(Epic lulz)
7. *Guns 'n Roses* - Sweet Child of Mine
8. *Papa Roach* - Last Resort
9. *The Fall of Troy* - The Holy Tape
10. *Dance Gavin Dance* - Antlion


----------



## blue berry (Jan 3, 2009)

1. Mosakau - Rammestein and Tatu
2. On and On - Snow
3. Il Avait Les Mots - Shefrya Luna
4. Cool - Gwen Stefani
5. DA Axe Form - Ryoutatou ft Kintaros 
6. Speed - Analog Fish
7. So Yesterday - Hilary Duff
8. I Will - Sowleu
9. Houki Boshi - Youhna
10. Motto - Aluto


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2009)

*Ol' Dirty Bastard* - _All In Together Now_
*RZA* - _Run_
*Nastradoomus* - _Its Mine_
*Madlib* - _Yo Yo Affair Pt. 1 & 2_
*Stephen Marley* - _You're Gonna Leave_
*KanYe West* - _Stronger_
*Bob Marley* - _Jammin'_
*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - _Catch All This_
*The Beatnuts* - _Story_
*De La Soul* - _Do As De La Does_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 4, 2009)

Rancid - Olympia Wa.
Machine Gun Fellatio - Take It Slow
Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus
Rancid - The Wars End
Captain Dan & The Scurvy Crew - Dead Mines
Gorillaz - Kids With Guns
Drencko - No More
Mindless Self Indulgence - Whipstickagostop
The Big Band Of Rogues - Theme of the Shop
DaCaV5 - What I Feel


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2009)

*span phly* - save me
*2pac* - hit 'em up
*johnny cash* - desperado
*sean price* - church ft. rock & the loudmouf choir
*black star* - what is beef?
*miracle* - movement
*dre* - still dre
*bone thugs n harmony* - crossroads
*gorillaz* - kids with guns
*marvin gaye* - sexual healing


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 4, 2009)

*No Regret Life - *Last Smile*
OLIVIA - *Collecting Sparkles*
Koda Kumi - *TABOO*
Aqualung - *Good Times Gonna Come*
MGMT - *Time to Pretend*
Amuro Namie - *WANT ME, WANT ME (Remix)*
Hamasaki Ayumi - *Humming 7/4*
Silversun Pickups - *Lazy Eye*
the brilliant green - *Ash Like Snow*
GReeeeN - *Kiseki


----------



## Kreig (Jan 4, 2009)

Smitten For The Mitten - Chiodos
Too Bright to see, To Loud to Hear = underOATH
The Balance - August Burns Red
Sugar Wolk - From Autumn To Ashes
Angela Baker and My Obsession With Fire
I'm Heavy Metal, But I Get The Blues Just Like Every One - killwhitneydead
Desperate Times, Desperate Measures - underOATH
7861 - Beneath The Sky
Nero's Decay - Alesana
How's The Weather? - Siren The Escape


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

This ain't my iPod, it is my external Harddrive.

1. Kano - Typical Me (4:34)
2. Q-Tip - Wont Trade (2:41)
3. Xavier Rudd - Message Stick (5:11)
4. Pan.Thy.Monium - I Månens Sken Dog En Skugga (1:50)
5. Tom Waits - 6 How's It Gonna End (4:50)
6. Zyklon - Underdog (3:50)
7. Bootsauce - Whatcha' Need (5:09)
8. The Dust Brothers - Space Monkeys (3:23)
9. Tom Waits - Army Ants (3:25)
10. Jurassic 5 - Contribution (3:45)


----------



## Thelonious (Jan 5, 2009)

1. *Japonica*-Shing02
2. *Opium of The People*-SlipKnoT
3. *Children's Story*-Blackstar
4. *Space Ho's Coast To Coast*-Madvillain
5. *Harder To Breathe*-Maroon 5
6. *400*-Shing02
7. *You're All I Need*-Method Man
8. *Always*-Dope
9. *The Saddest Song*-Streetlight Manifesto
10.*Dear*-FLOW

These songs were shuffled on a Zune, not a fagpod.


----------



## Gigantor (Jan 5, 2009)

1. *Weapon Of Choice*-FatBoy Slim
2. *Birthday*-The Beatles
3. *The Sound of Silence*-Simon and Garfunkel
4. *Join Together*-The Who
5. *Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds*-The Beatles
6. *We Will Rock You*-Queen
7. *Magic Bus*-The Who
8. *Ready To Die*-Andrew W.K
9. *Rosie*-Eric Bogle
10. *Behind Blue Eyes*-The Who


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 9, 2009)

Rain - Love story
Chris Brown - Forever
S.H.E - 安静了
S.H.E - 最近還好嗎
T.1 and Rihanna - Live your life
Jay Chou - Cai hong
BoA - moon and sunrise
JJ lin - 小酒窝
Jolin Tsai - 日不落
Ayumi Hamasaki - Greatful days


----------



## Jayka (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackmore's Night - Castles and Dreams
R. Kelly - I Believe I Can Fly
David Bowie & Queen - Under pressure
Phil Collins - Two Worlds
Bon Jovi - It's My Life
Drs. P - Dodenrit
Guns N' Roses - November Rain
Gabriella Cilmi - Sweet About Me 
Sayuri Ishikawa - Gondola no Uta
Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 10, 2009)

Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko
Scissor Sisters - Filthy Gorgeous
Fireflight - Unbreakable
The Goo Goo Dolls - Bulletproof
Jimmy Eat World - The Middle
Skillet - Rebirthing
Young Love - Discotech
Kill Hannah - Lips Like Morphine
Jacks' Mannequin - Dark blue
Uverworld - Colors of the Heart


----------



## boognishrising (Feb 4, 2009)

lemurs, man, lemurs- minus the bear
Honey, dont you want a man like me- Frank zappa
a foggy bay- billie holliday
Baby, its a fact- hellogoodbye
the final experience- Ikon
no problems- NOFX
revelution 9- the beatles
pissant- Smashing pumpkins
nomadic chronicle- gogol bordello
If you dont like the effects, dont produce the cause- funkadelics


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 7, 2009)

1. Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe
2. Everyday Is Like Sunday - Morrissey
3. Maxwells Silver Hammer (Take 5) - The Beatles
4. Slow Down (Live At The BBC) - The Beatles
5. You Wear It Well - Rod Stewart
6. Anarchy In The Uk - Sex Pistols
7. Set The Fire To The Third Bar - Snow Patrol
8. The Most Beautiful Girl In The World - Prince (haha, shuffle is not going my way)
9. Baby I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin
10. Parachute Woman - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hope (Feb 7, 2009)

1. S Club 7 - Reach ()
2. Alphabeat - Fascination
3. Jesse McCartney - Relapse
4. Gym Class Heroes - Cupids Chokehold
5. Hixxy - Time Come (Sy & Unknown)
6. Sugababes - About You Know
7. No Doubt - Don't Speak
8. Matt Pokora Ft. Timbaland - She's Dangerous
9. Miley Cyrus - 7 Things
10. Lady Gaga - Poker Face


----------



## blue berry (Feb 8, 2009)

All about us - Tatu
Shueshin Line - Ikimono-Gakari
i spy i spy - Superfly 
Koiji Romanesque - Gotou Yuuko
but its better if you do - P!ATD
Innocent Days - Hitomi
Happy Smile Again - Ikimono-Gakari
Life on Mars - David Bowie
Electra's Song - Origa


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 8, 2009)

"doomsday" - atreyu
"basket case" - green day
"take a bow" - muse
"cupid's chokehold" - gym class heroes
"this calling" - all that remains
"golden i" - mindless self indulgence
"on the edge" - tokio hotel
"burrito" - seether
"end of days" - bullet for my valentine
"back in black" - ac/dc


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 8, 2009)

Vayan sin miedo-BRUJERIA
Incarnated solvent abuse-CARCASS
Repentance-FEAR FACTORY
One by one- IMMORTAL
la ley de plomo- BRUJERIA
Model A- GAMARRA (this is my band )
All the tears - GOJIRA
New millenium cyanide christ- MESHUGGAH
Sane- MESHUGGAH
Snap kracko pop- IAMERROR


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hercules & Love Affair* - _Blind_
*High Places* - _Namer_
*The Joe Beats Experiment* - _It's Expected I'm Gone/Open Ended Interview_
*Sulek* - _Swamp Song_
*Mushman* - _DVD Menu_
*Lou Reed* - _Oh, Jim_
*Le Silo* - _Reminding Me of Osaka_
*High Places* - _From Stardust to Sentience_
*Realpeople* - _Untitled 18_
*High Places* - _Papaya Year_


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 8, 2009)

gotta be somebody - nickelback
all good things come to an end - nelly furtado
moving mountains - usher
crush - david archuleta
the voice within - christina aguilera
better in time - leona lewis
decode - paramore
us against the world - christina milian
but it's better if you do - panic at the disco
leave out all the rest - linkin park

=)


----------



## mutiny inc (Feb 9, 2009)

01. _A Silver Mt. Zion_ - 13 Angels Standing Guard 'round The Side Of Your Bed
02. _Andrew Bird_ - Coney Island Shuffle
03. _Army Of Me_ - Perfect
04. _Free_ - All Right Now
05. _Cheap Trick_ - I Want You To Want Me
06. _As Cities Burn_ - Tides
07. _A Familiar Blue_ - It's Not You, It's Both Of Us
08. _War From A Harlot's Mouth_ - Transmetropolitan
09. _Art Brut_ - Pump Up The Volume
10. _As Cities Burn_ - Wrong Body

The Zune player has a shitty shuffle!
Most are bands that start with A.
Damn Microsuck!!!!


----------



## Sen316 (Feb 9, 2009)

System of a Down - "Peephole"
Fleetwood Mac - "Think About It"
Lynyrd Skynyrd - "Best Things in Life"
Seether - "Cigarettes" 
Marilyn Manson - "Sweet Dreams/Hell Outro"
Queen - "Another One Bites the Dust"
Steppenwolf - "Born to be Wild"
Gwar - "Martyr Dumb"
Frou Frou - "Shh"
Rent Soundtrack - "Tango Maureen"


----------



## Friday (Feb 10, 2009)

I wanna do this again:

1 - *Flyleaf* - Cassie
2 - *Kanye West* - I Wonder
3 - *The Killers* - Where the White Boys Dance
4 - *Justice* - D.A.N.C.E.
5 - *The Beatles* - Hello Goodbye
6 - *Say Anything* - Wow, I Can Get Sexual Too
7 - *The Killers* - Mr. Brightside (acoustic)
8 - *The Medic Droid* - It's About Love
9 - *Gnarls Barkley* - Crazy
10 - *Silversun Pickups* - Dream At Tempo 119


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds like fun
1)Bon Jovi - Runaway
2)AFI - Dancing Through Sunday
3)New Found Glory - Forget My Name
4)Metal Church - A Subtle War
5)Metallica - Fuel
6)Nobuo Uematsu - Melodies of Life
7)Enya - Sadness
8)Jimmy Eat World - Futures
9)Green Day - American Idiot
10)Helloween - A Handful of Pain


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2009)

(Coffee's for closer) - Fall out boy
Single ladies - Beyonce
Cancer - My chemical romance
Can't stop loving you - Phil Collins
Clocks - Coldplay
Who knew - Pink
You found me - the Fray
Mama - My chemical romance
Don't cry for pain - Ana Johnson
I don't care - Fall out boy


----------



## Anjali (Feb 12, 2009)

*Gackt* - Ghost
*Jordin Sparks* - Tattoo
*ATB *- Humanity
*Armin van Buren & Sharon del Adel *- In And Out Of Love
*Gackt* - Secret Garden
*Paul van Dyk & Rea Garvey *- Let Go
*Ayumi Hamasaki* - Kanariya
*Sting*- Stolen Car
*Ashlee Simpson*- Pieces Of Me
*Natasha Bedingfield*- I'm A Bomb


----------



## De Monies (Feb 12, 2009)

1. live - lightning crashes
2. "party of five" - nights in white satin... dodgy limewire much 
3. organic grooves - Banal Reality
4. modest mouse - satin in a coffin
5. nirvana - where did you sleep last night
6. mortal kombat - techno theme song thingy
7. air - sexy boy
8. cat power - cross bones style
9. the band - the weight
10. born as ghosts - rage against the machine


----------



## Barrow (Feb 12, 2009)

Modest Mouse ? 3rd Planet
Broken Social Scene ? Stars and Sons
The Unicorns ? Les OS
Porcupine Tree ? Mellotron Scratch
Hum ? Why I Like the Robins
The Dismemberment Plan ? Memory Machine
Spoon ? My Little Japanese Cigarette Case
Animal Collective ? The Purple Bottle
The National ? Guest Room
The Appleseed Cast ? Fight Song


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 12, 2009)

*Gorillaz* - _Rock The House_
*K'naan* - _Smile_
*Deicide* - _Revocate The Agitator_
*Radiohead* - _The National Anthem_
*Bolt Thrower* - _Ritual_
*Marilyn Manson* - _Valentine's Day_
*Fear Factory* - _I Will Follow_
*Napalm Death* - _State Of Mind_
*Coheed and Cambria* - _Three Evils (Embodied In Love and Shadow)_
*M83* - _Too Late_


----------



## Pontago (Feb 14, 2009)

"Heeey, Let's Start A Band"- *War from a Harlots Mouth*
"Final Six"- *Slayer*
"Simple Pages"- *Weezer*
"Rock N' Roll ^ (use bro)"- *Marilyn Manson*
"In a Photograph"- *Suicide Silence* 
Doomsday Clock- *Smashing Pumpkins*
"The Last American Cowboy"- *The Bled*
"Black Math"- *White Stripes*
"Hand of Doom"- *Black Sabbath*
"Blue and Gold"- *The Ghost Inside*


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2009)

*woodblue* - vessel
*snowgoons* - show love
*nas* - zone out
*the rolling stones* - paint it balck
*blu & exile* - soul amazin'
*wu-tang clan* - second coming
*method man & redman* - da rockwilder
*sean price* - fake neptune
*pixies* - debaser
*boot camp clik* - so focused


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2009)

1. "Blood Red" - Slayer. <3
2. "New Millenium Cyanide Christ" - Meshuggah. Wow, only vaguely tuffguy stuff so far. Great stuff, though.
3. "All Bodies" - Between the Buried and Me. Ah, now it's getting random. [noparse] [/noparse]
4. "Jimmy" - Tool. :>
5. "Vacant Planets" - Death. On 5 and still nothing embarrassing? Hm...
6. "The Refused Party program" - Refused. Talk about random.
7. "A Desolation Song" - Agalloch. ~~~
8. "Midway Through Infinity" - Dark Tranquillity 
9.  "Manacled Freightage" - Arghoslent
10. "Spitting Black" - Botch. Pretty random.

...hey, no-one else gave a running commentary! I look _out of place_! L'horreur!

>_>


----------



## eyeSharingan (Feb 15, 2009)

1. See you when you're 40 - Dido
2. Nadine - Chuck Berry
3. Do you love me? - The Contours
4. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
5. Wheel - John Mayer
6. On the sunny side of the street - Peggy Lee
7. Spaceman - The Killers
8. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
9. Baby, it's cold outside - Bing Crosby and Doris Day
10. Summertime - John Coltrane

Varied taste, I know! ^_^


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 15, 2009)

nas ft keri hilson - hero
fall out boy - dance dance
linkin park - breaking the habit
nightcore - look at me now 
lifehouse - hanging by a moment 
dead or alive - you spin me round (LOL)
christina milian - us against the world
david cook - light on
daft punk - technologic
panic! at the disco - i write sins not tragedies

i listen to a bit of everything.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*1. Theory of a Deadman* - _Wait For Me_
*2. Hearts Grow* - _かさなる影_
*3. (大川　透, Ōkawa Tōru)/(かかず ゆみ, Kakazu Yumi)/(飛田 展男, Tobita Nobuo)(杉田 智和, Sugita Tomokazu)*  - _Looking For... (Instrumental)_
*4. Slipknot* - _Everything Ends_
*5. Killswitch Engage* - _Still Beats Your Name_
*6. (檜山 修之, Hiyama Nobuyuki)* - _Come To Like It, This Fight Now_
*7. Ozzy Osbourne* - _Alive_
*8. Seether* - _69 Tea_
*9. Good Charlotte* - _The Anthem_
*10. Hinder* - _Without You_


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 15, 2009)

1.Axel F - Crazy Frog
2.Gimme more - Britney Spears
3.Rockstar - Nickleback
4.Sally's Song -Nightmare Before Christmas
5.Imaginary - Evanescence (O yes.)
6.I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace
7.Malchick Gay - T.A.T.U.
8.Only Hope - Mandy Moore
9.Yeah! - Usher
10.No Air - Jordin Sparks


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Brighter Than Sunshine - Aqualung.
2. How to save a life - The Fray
3. Beer - Itchyworms
4. Tuliro - Spongecola
5. With Me - Sum 41
6. I Don't love you - My Chemical Romance
7. Ikaw Lamang - Silent Sanctuary
8. Sweetest Goodbye - Maroon 5
9. Yesterday's Feelings - The Used
10. Sundo - Imago.

I like OPM~desu~


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

"futures" - mindless self indulgence <3
"faint" - linkin park
"paralyzer" - finger eleven
"boomin'" - mindless self indulgence <3
"divine intervention" - taking back sunday
"through glass" - stone sour
"silver and cold" - afi
"revenge" - mindless self indulgence <3
"step up, ghetto blaster" - mindless self indulgence
"i love rock n' roll" - joan jett

yeah, i have a lot of msi.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 18, 2009)

Rihanna - Umbrella
Paramore - cruscrushcrush
Paramore - Adore
Paramore - I Caught Myself
Rihanna - Don't Stop The Music
Dexter Freebish - Leaving Town
Paramore - Temporary
Paramore - Miracle
Paramore - When it Rains
Paramore - Let the Flames Begin


----------



## Revenge (Feb 23, 2009)

*Jeffree Star -* Lollipop Luxury
*Brokencyde - * Kandyland
*Skillet - *The Last Night
*Skillet - *Comatose
*Jeffree Star - *Don't You Wish
*My Chemical Romance - *It's Not A Fashion Statement, It's A Deathwish
*Brokencyde -* Sex Toy
*Hollywood Undead - *Everywhere I Go
*All American Rejects - *Dirty Little Secret
*Aiden - *Moment


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 24, 2009)

Barrelhouse Blues--*Johnny Otis*
Holy Diver--*Dio*
Speed Law--*Mos Def*
Way Down the Line--*Offspring*
Luna--*Smashing Pumpkins*
Breaking the Law--*Judas Priest*
Leaving Song pt. 2--*A.F.I.*
Irreversal--*Killswitch Engage*
.3--*Porcupine Tree*
Fuck Police Brutality--*Anti-Flag*


----------



## blue berry (Feb 24, 2009)

The best days - Niki Webster
L's Theme - Death note
Hey there Deliah (Cloverfield version) Lauren Collis
John - LM.C
Pinnochio - Sakura Haruno
My World - Avril Lavinge
Be strong - Delta Goodrem
TAO - Do As Infinity
Nude - Radiohead


----------



## Hope (Feb 28, 2009)

*Beyonce* -Save the hero
*Southside Spinners* - Luvstruck
*Rihanna* - Take a bow
*Nelly* - Ride with me 
*Miley Cyrus* - See you again
*No Doubt* - Hey baby
*September* - Can't get over
*Cher* - Believe 
*Sugababes* - About you know
*The Streets*- Dry your eyes mate


----------



## Garfield (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Ulithi27 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oasis - Wonderwall
Paramore - Decode
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Your Guardian Angel
Justin Nozuka - After Tonight
Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation
Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
Maroon 5 - This Love
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.
Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now
InnerPartySystem - Don't Stop


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't Phunk with My Heart: The Black Eyed Peas
Steady as She Goes: The Raconteurs
July, July!: The Decembrists
Disease: Matchbox 20
Low: Foo Fighters
Knights of Cydonia: MUSE
Elevation: U2
I Predict a Riot: Kaiser Chiefs
Grounds for Divorce: Elbow
Electric Feel: MGMT


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2009)

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence
Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed
Loyalty - D12 feat. Obie Trice
Here It Goes Again - Ok Go
The New Girl in Town - Brittany Snow
Annie - Vanessa Carlton
Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne
1989 - Mindless Self Indulgence
Exodus - Evanescence
Quand un jour est passé - Les Misérables


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

this could be interresting. i've never heard some of the songs on my iplod...

1/ F**koff It's Not The Only Thing You Have To Show - CSS
2/ Feed Us - Serj Tankian
3/ Above and Below - Frozen Silence
4/ Souls Almighty - Bob Marley & The Wailers
5/ Your God - Stone Sour
6/ Last Week - Trellis (music from Green Wing TV series)
7/ Knights - Crystal Castles
8/ Stone Eyes (The Great Warrior) - Shnabubula
9/ Castellorizion [Live] - Dave Gilmour
10/ Six Feet Under's Not Deep Enough - Angatoria


hmm... odd!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 4, 2009)

We Are Pilots - Shiny Toy Guns
The Killer Anna - The Medic Droid
Comtose - Skillet
Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers
She Wants To Move - N.E.R.D.
Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin
Rebirthing - Skillet
Smile Upon Me - Passion Pit
Discotech - Young Love
Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 5, 2009)

911 (Original Version) - King Giddra
La La La - Se7en
Step You - Ayumi Hamasaki
Bliss - Muse
Please Smile Again - Namie Amuro
About You - Ayumi Hamasaki
Kiss & Cry - Utada Hikaru
Stop the music (NEW ALBUM MIX) - Namie Amuro
Wishing On The Same Star (Move Version) - Namie Amuro
Serious - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Pyoko123 (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have an iPod, so I just randomised my iTunes a couple times.

Band on The Run - Paul McCartney & Wings
One - Metallica
Blinded in Chains - Avenged Sevenfold
The Middle - Jimmy Eat World
Stillborn Feat. Ozzy Osbourne - Zakk Wylde's Black Label Society
Warmness on the Soul - Avenged Sevenfold
Desecrate Through Reverance - Avenged Sevenfold
Doctor Worm - They Might be Giants
Re:Member - Flow
Normal Guy(Interlude) - The Lonely Island


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 6, 2009)

Pints of Guinness Make You Strong - Against Me
I'll Believe In Anything - Wolf Parade
5/4 - Gorillaz
Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence
See The World - Gomez
Love, Reign O'er Me - Pearl Jam
Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
Baby Girl, I'm A Blur - Say Anything
Dawn Of The Dead - Does It Offend You, Yeah?
Te Queiro Puta - Rammstein (...Spanish metal by a German band  )


----------



## cascade88 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Frozen"  --Tegan and Sara
"No One"  --Cold
"Your Boyfriend Sucks"  --the Ataris
"California"  --Metro Station
"With Me"  --Sum 41
"I Don't Wanna Be"  --Gavin Degraw
"Counting Stars"  --Sugarcult
"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor"  --Drowning Pool
"Yellow"  --Coldplay
"Sympathetic"  --Seether


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Outfit* - Buckshots for Last Call
*The Offspring* - Intermission
*Bullet For My Valentine* - Intro
*After Feed-Back* - One Road Away
*Three Days Grace* - Let It Die
*Renegade Five* - Shadows
*Toshiro Masuda* - Yukie Fujikaze
*Lumen* - Зубы
*Skillet* - You Take My Rights Away
*Adema* - Open Till Midnight


----------



## blue berry (Mar 13, 2009)

little too late - delta goodrem
we are always searching - i am ghost
risky business - the cab
happy smile again - Ikimono-Gakari
Wonderland - Every Little Thing
Nigel Talkabout - Kevin Blood Wilson
Falling Down - Atreyu
If I can't have you - Kelly Clarkson
Gounin ni Mai Yeah~ - Zetsubou Sensei OP


----------



## blue berry (Mar 13, 2009)

little too late - delta goodrem
we are always searching - i am ghost
risky business - the cab
happy smile again - Ikimono-Gakari
Wonderland - Every Little Thing
Nigel Talkabout - Kevin Blood Wilson
Falling Down - Atreyu
If I can't have you - Kelly Clarkson
Gounin ni Mai Yeah~ - Zetsubou Sensei OP


----------



## Snowfire (Mar 14, 2009)

"The Zoo" ~ Scorpions
"Believe In Love" ~ Scorpions
"Is This Love" ~ Survivor
"I Hate Myself For Loving You" ~ Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
"You Got Lucky" ~ Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
"While My Guitar Gently Weeps" ~ The Beatles
"Carry On Wayward Son" ~ Kansas
"We Are The Champions" ~ Queen
"Cum On Feel The Noize" ~ Quiet Riot
"Shadows Of The Night" ~ Pat Benatar


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Mar 14, 2009)

harder, better, faster, stronger - daft punk
bleed it out - linkin park
love story - taylor swift
beautiful - akon
best i ever had - state of shock
no scrubs - TLC
electropop - jupiter rising
teach me - musiq soulchild
you spin me round 2003 - dead or alive
my love - ciara


----------



## Cair (Mar 15, 2009)

Let it Rock- Kevin Rudolf
Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley. XDDDDDD
Sanctuary- Utada Hikaru
Viva La Vida- Coldplay
You Spin Me Right Round (remix)- Eiffel 65 
Back in the Loop- E-Type
Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy- Big 'n Rich
Stand my Ground- Within Temptation
Visuvius- Frank something
L's Theme. :3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2009)

Stalingrad - Blackfilm
Last Light- Svarte Greiner
Unconcious - OLIVIA
I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
Incarnated Solvent Abuse - Carcass
Shoot You Dead - Blue Sky Black Death
Riverbed 2 - Buck 65
Axe and Red Sweater - Talkdemonic
Smoke Rings - SLAB!
Ende - Manes


----------



## pajamas (Mar 17, 2009)

Jammin' - Bob Marley
Under Pressure - David Bowie/Queen
Faith - George Michael 
Runnin With the Devil - Van Halen
Lip Gloss and Black - Atreyu
Wake the Dead - Comeback Kid
Shockwave - Black Tide
Hey Joe - Hendrix
You Eclipsed by Me - Atreyu
Your Sword vs My Dagger - Silverstein


----------



## Kage (Mar 20, 2009)

Battle with Gilagamesh - Nobuo Uematsu
Hanging by a Moment - Lifehouse
All the Same - Sick Puppies
In Awe of Power(battle with the colossus)- Koh Otani
Shinshuu Plains - Hiroshi Yamaguchi
Awakening - Nobuo Uematsu
Something to sleep to - Michelle Branch
Valio la Pena - Marc Anthony
Michiyuki - Hikida Kaiori
Bottom of a Bottle - Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

Kent - Ingenting
Do Make Say Think - 1978
Kraftwerk - Franz Schubert
Air - You Make It Easy
Burst - Sever
65daysofstatic - play.nice.kids
Thomas Newman -Your Misfortune (None of my Own)
Saybia - Angel (_*I love this track most of all*_)
Neurosis - Distill (Watching the Swarm)
Mogwai - Stanley Kubrick


----------



## FireLorD (Mar 21, 2009)

*Come to Dolly* - Prevent the Cure
*Children Of Bodom* - One Day You Will Cry
*(Hed) Planet Earth* - 02 - Novus Ordos Clitorus
*Enemo J* - 11 - Dread
*Submersed* – 03 - Hollow
*diRTy WoRMz* - Smackola Shout Out
*Kotton F.U.C.K.* - Indietreggia
*Crazy Anglos* - Goodbye
*diRTy WoRMz* - Top of the Food Chain (Feat. Pushmonkey, Overlord & Valleto)
*Taproot* - You're Not Home Tonight


----------



## Kabomacho (Mar 22, 2009)

Wrathchild - Iron Maiden
Happy Breakup Song - NOFX
Deliverence - Sick Puppies
Streets on Fire - Lupe Fiasco
Can't Stop the Rain - Cascada
Castle Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix
No Reason - Sum 41
Almost Easy - Avenged Sevenfold
Take on Me - AHA
Critical Acclaim - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

1. Danny Cailfornia- Red Hot Chili Peppers
2. Speed of Sound-Coldplay
3. Through the Glass- Stone Sour
4. Sweet Child O' Mine-Guns N' Roses
5. Clocks- Coldplay
6. I promise you I will-Depeche Mode
7. Wrong Way-Sublime
8. Dream On- Aerosmith
9. Diary of Jane-Breaking Benjamin
10. Won't Get fooled again- The Who


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 22, 2009)

1. I hate this part-Pussycat Dolls
2.Drown-Three Days Grace
3.Papercut-Linkin Park
4.Mouths to Feed-Ludacris
5.Bed-J. Holiday
6.Photograph-Nickelback
7.Decode-Paramore
8.Teenager-My Chemical Romance
9.Mannequin-Katy Perry
10.Spotlight-Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 22, 2009)

Asche Zu Asche -- Rammstein
After Hours -- Art Porter
Shake It -- Koda Kumi
Easy Out -- The Adicts
I Want You Bad -- The Offspring
Love Games -- Lady Gaga
Omnibus -- Lautsprecher
Kalinka -- Scooter
Insomnia -- Faithless
Cocaine -- not sure whom this is by.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2009)

1. STRENGTH - Abingdon Boys School
2. White Christmas - Michael Buble
3. X-Ecutioner Style - Linkin Park
4. [Stef] - Linkin Park
5. Don't Trip - Trina ft. Lil' Wayne (-_-)
6. Lonely Souls - UNKLE ft. Richard Achcroft
7. Before I Forget - Slipknot
8. Shounen no Yume - Tainaka Sachi
9. No More Sorrow - Linkin Park
10. Time is Running Out - Muse


----------



## Infinite Girl (Mar 22, 2009)

1. People are Strange- The Doors
2. Eternal Life- Jeff Buckley
3. The Man Who Sold The World- Nirvana
4. Nebakanezer- The Black Crowes
5. State of Love and Trust- Pearl Jam
6. Old Man- Neil Young
7. Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Green Day'
8. Queen of the Rodeo- Alice in Chains
9. Wake Up- Mad Season
10. Radio Clash- The Clash


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2009)

On the Coldest Winter Night - Kamelot
Hands Playing Butterfly - Efterklang
Thing - Divina Enema
Nihil- Eider Stellaire
The Last Lost Continent - La Dispute
Lips of Ashes - Porcupine Tree
90210 > (0:54) - Estradasphere
That's the way it is - !T.O.O.H.! 
Candle - Peter Hammill
Prelude to the Equinox - Orange Tulip Conspiracy


----------



## Kage (Mar 23, 2009)

No Rain No Rainbow - Home Made Kazoku
Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru
Your Song - Ewan McGregor
I'll Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind
Shippuuden - Takanashi Yasuharu
Reset - Mika Matsuura
All These Things I Hate (revolve around me) - Bullet for My Valentine
Give You Back - Vertical Horizon
Injection - Rise Against
Murderer - Lin Kuan Yin


----------



## abstract (Mar 23, 2009)

1. P.E.A.C.E.- Mr. Dibbs 

2. Track 38- J dilla 

3. Respect For Life- Common 

4. Hot Sex- A Tribe Called Quest 

5. Hollywood Babylon- The Misfits 

6. Mesizo Eyes- Yesterday's New Quintet 

7. Glazed- J Dilla 

8. Treefingers-Radiohead 

9. Rhubarb-Aphex Twin 

10. Exotic Talk- RJD2


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's have another go. 

1. "A Victim, A Target" - Misery Signals
2. "State of Secret" - Gorod
3. "Untimely Meditations" - Saul Williams
4. "The Beginning and the End" - Isis
5. "Alternews" - Rotten Sound
6. "Blood and Thunder" - Mastodon
7. "My Old Home" - K'naan
8. "Morbid Paroxysm" - Dead Congregation
9. "Blind Bleeding the Blind" - Carcass
10. "Blue" - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Endzeit (Mar 24, 2009)

Suicide Silence - Eyes Sewn Shut

A Perfect Circle - Rose

Machine Head - Elegy

Cradle of Filth - Lord Abortion 

Rotting Christ - The Opposite Bank

Satyricon - The Pentagram Burns 

NiN - The Downward Spiral 

Cradle of Filth - Summer Dying Fast

Machine Head - Wolves 

Cradle of Filth - Tragic Kingdom


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2009)

Last Kiss Goodbye - Halcali                    
Starless Night - Olivia Lufkin
Xavia - The Submarines 
Take A Ride - Jimmy Eat World
Awakening - Mae
Goodbye Apathy - One Republic
Thunderkiss 65' - White Zombie
Let It Rock - Kevin Rudolf ft. Lil' Wayne
Nemo - Nightwish
Addicted To You (Live) - Utada Hikaru


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 25, 2009)

1)One week-Barenaked ladies
2)Macarena-Los Del Rio 
3)Waiting on the world to change-john mayer
4)Innocent Sorrow-Abingdon Boys School
5)Savin' Me-Nickelback 
6)Welcome to the black parade-My Chemical Romance
7)Cemetery Drive-My Chemical Romance
8)I write sins not tragedies-Panic at the disco 
9)Beliy plaschik(AKA White Robe)-t.A.T.u
10)My Name is Jonas-weezer
that's 10 yayz


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 25, 2009)

*DJ DB* - Wish U Had something
*Blackstar*- B Boys Will B Boys
*Owen* - Bag Of Bones
*The One AM Radio* - Fires
*Mos Def* - Travelin Man
*Acid Bath* - Finger Paintings of the Insane
*Sigor Ros* - Intro
*Dredg* - Same ol Road
*Mice Parade* - My Workday in May
*Nick Drake* - One of These Things First


----------



## Dessaz (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Beautiful Tragedy - In This Moment
2. Cold (But I'm Still Here) - Evans Blue
3. Jaded - Aerosmith
4. Killer Queen - Queen
5. Paradise City - Guns N' Roses
6. Time is Running Out - Muse
7. Master of Puppets - Metallica
8. Dreamer - Supertramp
9. Candyholic - AnCafe
10. Opheliac - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Moony (Mar 25, 2009)

Felt like doing 20, sorry

Behemoth - Arcana Hereticae
Mayhem - Great Work of Ages
Morbid Angel - Immortal Rites
Iced Earth - Ten Thousand Strong
Beherit - Salomon's Gate
Immolation - Burial Ground
Behemoth - From the Pagan Vastlands
Darkthrone - In the Shadow of the Horns
Cannibal Corpse - She Was Asking For It
Immortal - One by One
Iced Earth - Birth of the Wicked
Immortal Technique - Crossing the Boundary
Blu & Exile - Blu Colla Workers
Behemoth - Forgotten Cult of Aldaron
Immolation - Under the Supreme
Cannibal Corpse - A Skull Full of Maggots
Immolation - The Poverty of Philosophy
Mayhem - Necrolust
Immortal Technique - Hollywood Driveby
Bathory - Necromansy


----------



## Fawful (Mar 25, 2009)

1.Young Jeezy-Crazy World
2.Jay-Z-Jockin Jay-Z
3.Lil Wayne-Mr. Carter
4.Jamie Foxx and T-Pain-Blame it on the Alchohol
5.Ludacris and T-Pain-One More Drink
6.Peter Griffin-Can't Touch Me
7.Jadakiss and Lil Wayne-Death Wish
8.T.I. and Ludacris and B.O.B-On top of the World
9.Bobby Valentino-Beep Beep
10.Ryan Leslie-How It was Supposed to Be


----------



## Endzeit (Mar 28, 2009)

machine head im your god now
canniibal corpse mummified in barbed wire 
cradle of filth a gothic romance
ratm killing in the name
cradle of filth the love of death remix
static x chemical logic
heaven shall burn endzeit
rob zombie dragula 
arch enemu my apocalypse
nin hurt


----------



## Hope (Mar 28, 2009)

*Madonna* - Material Girl
*Kylie Minogue* - All I See
*Bone Thugs n Harmony Ft. Akon* - I Tried
*Kimberly Wyatt* - Don't Wanna Fall In Love
*Snow Patrol* - Run
*Def Leppard* - Pour Some Sugar On Me
*Usher Ft. Alicia Keys* - My Boo
*Michael Buble* - Home
*Scouting for Girls* - Heartbeat
*Chris Cornell* - You Know My Name.

Pretty random.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 28, 2009)

*Rush* - New World Man
*Cynic* - Textures
*Sade* - Siempre Hay Esperanza
*Art Blakey and the new Jazz Messengers* - Blues March
*Slowdive* - Sing
*Mos Def* - Brooklyn
*The Smiths* - Girlfriend in a Coma
*Jedi Mind Tricks* - Trinity
*Kayo Dot* - On Limpid Form
*Mos Def* - New World Water


----------



## Charizard (Mar 28, 2009)

1. metallica - battery
2. pink floyd - wish you were here
3. led zeppelin - houses of the holy
4. led zeppelin - kashmir
5. guns n roses - mr. brownstone
6. black sabbath - iron man
7. iron maiden - number of the beast
8. pink floyd - money
9. metallica - blackened
10. iron maiden - rime of the ancient mariner


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Gives you Hell - All American Rejects
2. Numb - Disturbed
3. Time of Dying - Three Days Grace
4. Wait and Bleed - Slipknot
5. Remember the Name - Fort Minor
6. Slideshow - T.I
7.Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8.Heartless - Kanye West
9 Freeze - T-Pain
10. Beautiful - Akon


----------



## Endlessly (Mar 31, 2009)

Treefingers - Radiohead
Forever For Her (Is Over For Me) - The White Stripes
Falling Down - Muse
Riot Van - Arctic Monkeys
By The Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Faust Arp - Radiohead
Wake Up - Arcade Fire
Black Math - The White Stripes
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
Metatron - The Mars Volta


----------



## Hope (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, another attempt.

Everybody - Rudenko
Wonderwall - Oasis
We Belong Together - Mariah Carey
Liar - Madcon
Super Trooper - ABBA
Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N Roses
Kids - MGMT
We're Going To Ibiza - Vengaboys ()
Tonight - Jonas Brothers. 
What Is Love? - Haddaway


----------



## stardust (Apr 1, 2009)

_'Knife' ~ Grizzly Bear
'On Dancefloors' ~ Metronomy
'Empty' ~ Metric
'Death (Final Mix)' ~ White Lies
'Toxic Holiday' ~ Stars
'In Limbo' ~ Radiohead
'Atoms (New Demo)' ~ Emmy the Great
'Six Underground' ~ Sneaker Pimps
'Tension Head' ~ Queens of the Stone Age
'You're All I Got Tonight' ~ The Cars_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2009)

Fight-O-Four - Barfight
Light My Fire - The Doors
We're Dicks - Forced Entry
If The Truth be Known - Napalm Death
Gymnopédies (3) - Erik Satie
When Forever Becomes Until - Human Remains
Let's Go Let's Go Away - The Wipers
My Fears Have Become Phobias - As Blood Runs Black
My Mind's a Vice - Rorschach
Make a Motion - High Rise


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2009)

gonna do this once more cause i'm bored

Kersed - Ceremony
Oxidised Razor Masticator - Carcass
Like Trumpets - With Honor
Today Won't Go Down in History - Enter Shikari
16:7 Overture - He Who Corrupts
Chosen Path - Dropdead
Vice Campaign - The Black Dahlia Murder
Voluntary Human Extinction - Kingdom
Forget Me Now - The Acacia Strain
Dear Uncle Creepy - Impetigo


----------



## abstract (Apr 1, 2009)

The Misfits-All Hell Breaks Loose 
Radiohead-Everything In Its Right Place
Incubus-Stellar 
The Who-Smash the Mirror 
Madvillan-Shadows Of Tomorrow
Yesterday's New Quintet-Directions 
System Of A Down- X 
Massive Attack-Eternal Feedback 
Jay Dee-Bullshit
9th Wonder & Pete Rock-Track 7


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 1, 2009)

"Sehnsucht" -- Rammstein
"Oasis" -- Pat Metheny"
"Tango" -- The Adicts
"Three Strange Days" -- School of Fish
"You Run" -- Submersed
"3 Libras" -- A Perfect Circle
"I Like It Rough -- Lady Gaga
"Diva" -- Origa
"Heat" -- Koda Kumi
"Senioritis" -- RJA


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2009)

Stra-Hate Edge - One Life Crew
Bungu - Go! Go! 7188
A Moment of Clarity - Death
Suffer the Children - Napalm Death
Spirits Blinded - Shelter
Birth Plague Die - Trash Talk
81summer - Uyama Hiroto
Balls to the Wall - Accept
Limp Bizkit Think They're Black, but They're Actually Just Gay - Anal Cunt
Mule - Dag Nasty


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2009)

*Slayer* - Scastruck
*16 Horsepower* - Horse Head Fiddle
*Los de Abajo* - Un Lejano Lugar
*No Doubt* - Hey You
*Blues Traveller* - The Gunfighter
*The Barenaked Ladies* - Baby Seat
*.357 String Band* - Little Black Train of Death
*Pink Floyd *- Speak to Me/Breathe
*Therion* - Melek Taus
*.357 String Band* - Cluck Ol' Hen

My Zune co-operates. And out of boredom, I drop into the random generator game


----------



## DideeKawaii (Apr 2, 2009)

1-Every Word-Belly
2-I'm Gonna Scream-(the bitch from Brilliant Green)
3-Boys Dont cry-The Cure
4-In My life-The Beatles
5-X is comming-Dmx
6-1984/Dodo-David Bowie
7-Kee Hung-Silly Fools
8-When you were mine-The Church
9-Little Wing-Derek and the dominos
10-Who's gonna ride your wild horse-U2


----------



## Morphine (Apr 2, 2009)

_Taking Over Me - Evanescence
You Got It Wrong - The Rasmus
You're No Different - Ozzy Osbourne
Cyanide - Metallica
Year After Year - Randy Crawford
Goodbye To Romance - Ozzy Osbourne
AC/DC - Damned
Living With The Enemy - Ozzy Osbourne
Bark At The Moon - Ozzy Osbourne
AC/DC - Carry Me Home_


----------



## SharinganAvenger (Apr 2, 2009)

Seishun Line - Ikimonogakari
Koi ING - Morning Musume
I love spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter! - Mini Moni
Kokoro no Tamago - Buono
Tsikiatteru no ni  Kataomoi - Berryz Kobou
One love - Arashi
Namida no Iro - C-ute
Melodies - GAM
Chance - Kusumo Koharu
Dakishimenaide ~Nikki Tsuki~ - W


----------



## Lamb (Apr 2, 2009)

*Eef Barzelay* - "Joy to the World"
*Eluvium* - "Nepenthe"
*Aphex Twin* - "Beskhu3epnm"
*Queens of the Stone Age* - "You're So Vague"
*Ratatat* - "Loud Pipes"
*Kind of Like Spitting* - "I Ain't Marching Anymore"
*Brand New* - "Secondary"
*Okkervil River* - "Whole Wide World"
*Eagles of Death Metal* - "Flames Go Higher"
*Aphex Twin* - "Taking Control"

boredom produced a complete lack of variation


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2009)

*Dark Tranquillity* - Indifferent Suns
*In Flames* - Touch of Red
*Senses Fail* - Every Day is a Struggle
*36 Crazyfists* - Elysium
*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - If You Must
*Audioslave* - Set it Off
*Band Of Horses* - Detlef Schrempf
*Katatonia* - Inside The City Of Glass
*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - Pig Latin
*From Autumn To Ashes* - Vicious Cockfight


----------



## Lamb (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm bored so....

*The Angelic Process* - "How to Build a Time Machine"
*Bright Eyes* - "We are Nowhere and It's Now"
*Easy Anthems* - "B.B. Shooting"
*Mogwai* - "Acid Food"
*Death Cab for Cutie* - "Wait"
*Opeth* - "Closure"
*The Stone Roses* - "Don't Stop"
*Aphex Twin* - "54 Cymru Beats"
*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - "Deathkamp Drone"
*Radiohead* - "Weird Fishes/Arpeggi"
*Mr. Scruff* - "Shanty Town"

LOLOLOL, I'm so cool, I have a version of _Lift You Skinny Fists_ that's separated into the 19 parts. 

a little better in the variety. but not quite as varied as I'd like


----------



## dagmaaar (Apr 2, 2009)

1. _Aerosmith_ - Janie's got a gun
2. _De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig_ - De Musical
3. _Enter Shikari_ - Kickin Back On The Surface Of Your Cheek
4. _The audition_ - You've Made Us Conscious
5. _3OH!3_ - Don't trust me 
6. _Suicide Silence_ - Eyes Sewn Shut
7. _Brokencyde_ - The Broken!
8. _Alesana_ - Congratulations, I Hate You
9. _Enter Shikari_ - OK, Time For Plan B
10. _Kelly Clarkson_ - Hear me <3


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2009)

Sober - Pink
So what? - Pink
Just Dance - Lady GaGa 
Disturbia - Rihanna
Back to Black - Amy Winehouse
Bring me to life - Evanescence
Time is running out - Muse
Sign for absolution - Muse
4 in the morning - Gwen Stefani
All I need - Radiohead

Scary.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 2, 2009)

they say third time is the charm;

*Oasis* - "The Importance of Being Idle"
*The Dismemberment Plan* - "The Ice of Boston"
*Sleeping People* - "Mouth Breeder"
*Mice Parade* - "Into the Freedom World"
*Hot Chip* - "We're Looking For A Lot Of Love"
*Stars of the Lid* - "Don't Bother They're Here"
*The Auteurs* - "Modern History"
*Minus the Bear* - "Drilling"
*Max Richter* - "Jan's Notebook"
*Stereolab* - "Baby Lulu"

I think my ipod is in one of those moods D:


----------



## MissUzumakiHinata (Apr 2, 2009)

System of a Down- chop suey
Avenged Sevenfold- Shattered by broken dreams
Metallica- The Unforgiven
Foo Fighters- Drive me Wild
Coheed and Cambria- Welcome Home
Disturbed- Inside the Fire
Avenged Sevenfold- Unholy Confessions
Van Halen: Hot for a Teacher
Rise Against- Collapse
Sum 41- Theres no Solution


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

To a Dead God - Reign Supreme
Sulla Differenza Fra Un Sorriso E Una Risata - La Quiete
Lunar Eclipse - Shadow
Dead Industrial Atmosphere - Leatherface
Manifesto - Heaven in Her Arms
Crown of Thorns - Crossed Out
Quit - Septic Death
Krigets Makt - Mardrom
Spirit Cry - Sacrilege
Digging Holes - Mammoth Grinder

i'll do 10 more for the hell of it;

The Dawning - Drop Dead
The Trees - Rush
Untitled - Wound Up
Left in Grisly Fashion - Prostitute Disfigurement
Hedo Gaderuhodo Aoi Sora - Stance Punks
Bring it to Life - Betrayed
Roaches and Rats - Cold World
Textures - Cynic
Guinea Piglet Alone - No Comment
Effort Falls Down - Infest


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2009)

1. "My War" - Rorschach
2. "Capsized" - Kyuss
3. "First Night In" - Iron Lung
4. "Lost Appeal" - Iron Lung /wtf. Two by the same artist in a row...
5. "Closure" - Opeth
6. "Ghost Key" - Isis
7. "Jizz In My Pants" - The Lonely Island
8. "Nothing" - Misery Signals
9. "A Feast For the Liar's Tongue" - Arsis
10. "Bodom After Midnight" - Children of Bodom


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> 1. "My War" - Rorschach
> 2. "Capsized" - Kyuss
> 3. "First Night In" - Iron Lung
> 4. "Lost Appeal" - Iron Lung /wtf. Two by the same artist in a row...
> ...



golly gee, great taste.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2009)

Cell said:


> golly gee, great taste.



Now now, no need to be sarky just 'cause Bodom, Arsis and The Lonely Island turned up 

Let's go again, then:

1. "The Dark Inside" - Akercocke
2. "Inside the City of Glass" - Katatonia /great. Damning already...
3. "Blood for Blood" - Machine Head
4. "Hegel's Bastards" - Cursed
5. "The Call of Ktulu" - Metallica
6. "Live for the Kill" - Amon Amarth /hey, I don't have much by them, don't judge...
7. "She Pulled Machete" - Black Elk
8. "Century Eyes" - Shearwater
9. "Orion" - Metallica /this is depressing, two Metallica songs in one go and they're both instrumentals, too. It's trying to tell me something 
10. "Oh My Golly!" - The Pixies

Two damning ones. 

Again!

1. "Dangervisit" - Archive
2. "They Always Come in Fall" - Coalesce
3. "Desert Urbania" - UneXpect
4. "Asuka" - Gridlink
5. "Indian - Part 2" - *shels
6. "Thong Song" - Kyuss
7. "Serenity Painted Death" - Opeth
8. "Hallways of Enchanted Ebony" - Agalloch

Ha! It's a lucky one this time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Now now, no need to be sarky just 'cause Bodom, Arsis and The Lonely Island turned up
> 
> Let's go again, then:
> 
> ...



i wasn't being sarcastic! haha, i was serious you have good taste. specially the rorschach.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2009)

Cell said:


> i wasn't being sarcastic! haha, i was serious you have good taste. specially the rorschach.



Oh, right, the golly gee made it sound a bit odd  

I really have to play Rorschach more often, then


----------



## anzel (Apr 4, 2009)

*Switchfoot* - Gone
*Out Lady Peace* - Sorry
*Dropkick Murphys* - Shattered
*Bonnie Somerville* - Winding Road
*Tarja* - Sunset
*Jewel* - Hands
*Shinedown* - Lost in the Crowd
*Slipnot* - Vermillion Pt. 2 
*John Williams* - Becoming A Geisha  
*Tori Amos* - Sorta Fairytale


----------



## S (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Production Music Compilation Vol. I: Epic & Drama
2. From Autumn To Ashes - Short Stories With Tragic Endings
3. Disturbed - Down With The Sickness
4. Drowning Pool FT Rob Zombie - Man Without Fear
5. Avatar - Last Agni Kai
6. Susumu Hirasawa - Sign 
7. Dead Cyclone
8. Freemasons - When You Touch
9. Herz an Herz by Paso Doble
10. MOR VE OTESI-DELI


----------



## Hope (Apr 5, 2009)

*Taio Cruz* - I Can Be
*Bob Sinclair* - Love Generation
*Nicole Scherzinger* - Until U Love Me
*Chaka Khan *- I'm Every Woman 
*Girls Aloud* - Biology
*High School Musical 2* - You Are The Music In Me 
*Sugababes* - Girls
*Coldplay* - Viva La Vida
*Lady Gaga* - Poker Face
*Foo Fighters* - Best Of You


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bad Touch* -Bloodhound Gang
*Paper Planes* -MIA
*Just Dance* -Lady Gaga
*Superstar* -Lupe Fiasco
*All The Things She Said* -Tatu
*Hot 'N Cold* -Katy Perry
*Read My Mind* -The Killers
*Hot Summer* -Monrose
*It Wasn't Me *-Shaggy
*Smile* -Lily Alllen


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 6, 2009)

*Entombed* - Through the collonades
*After forever* - Being everyone
*Nasum* - I see lies
*Finntroll* - F?rsvinn du som lyser ?ver mitt folk
*Insision* - The magnet soul
*Ayreon* - Day fifteen - Betrayal
*Kamelot* - Moonlight
*Dimension zero* - Immaculate
*Massgrav* - J?vla fittor
*Edge of sanity* - The Masque


----------



## Quagles (Apr 6, 2009)

Buckethead - Machete
Does it offen you, yeah? - Battle Royale
Buckethead - Asylum of Glass
Hammock - Disappear like the morning
Afromania - Minna no Peace
Dream Theather - Forsaken
Moving Mountains - Lights & Shapes
Eluvium - Ostinato
Sigur Ros - Straumnes
Mum - Green Grass of Tunnel


----------



## KT.Bass (Apr 6, 2009)

1) Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters 
2) Bacchikoi !!! - Dev Parade
3) go! - FLOW
4) Helicopter - Block Party
5) Run - Snow Partol
6) Everbody hurts - REM 
7) Sayonara - Orange Range
8) F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X - The fall of troy
9) Just a day - Feeder
10) Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen (HELL YEAH!)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 6, 2009)

Intermission - Bane
Flood - Trash Talk
In Advanced Haemorrhaging Conditions - Last Days of Humanity
The Darkest Nights - As I Lay Dying
Weight of the World - Iron Boots
Theme from Paris - James Pants
Bringin' It Backwards - Lifetime
Indians - Anthrax
Aesthetic Dialectic - Orchid
Jesus is Coming - Watchmaker

once more;

Burning Brains - Rommel
Penguin Romp - Our Gang
Hit the Lights (demo) - Metallica
Last Rites - High Rise
Clone (live) - Avail
Armeija ei tee Miestä Enää - Kansan Uutiset
Taking Too Long - Wipers
Now I'm High, Pt 3 - Three 6 Mafia
Taking Care of Terrific - Jeromes Dream
Land of the Free - Fearless Iranians from Hell


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2009)

Ufufu

"Valhalla Awaits Me" - Amon Amarth
"On Incubus' Wings" - Acrid
"First Night In" - Iron Lung
"Need" - At the Gates
"Night's Blood"- Dissection
"Ruin" - Lamb of God
"Riseth He, the Numberless (Part 2)" - maudlin of the Well
"Cosmic Sea" - Death
"A Poem By Yeats" - Agalloch
"November Has Come" - Gorrilaz

And just for kicks, not because Cell did at all, again:

"Intermission" - Tool
"Family Graveyard" - These Poor Bastards
"Antihero Resuscitator" - Cursed
"Carrion" - Kreator
"Leviathan Bound" - Shearwater
"Lethe" - Dark Tranquillity
"(b) The Decade of Statues" - Between the Buried and Me
"Vamos" - Pixies
"Long Nights, Short Fuses" - Breather Resist
"Dehydrated" - Pestilence


----------



## ChokingHalos (Apr 6, 2009)

1) You make me sick - Egypt Central
2) Its time to Dance - Panic at the Disco
3) Lying from You - Linkin Park
4) Six feet from the Edge - Creed
5) Running up that hill - Placebo
6) Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
7) Cold but I'm Still here - Evans Blue
8) Change - Deftones
9) Freak on a Leash - Korn
10) I don't Love you - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Kage (Apr 7, 2009)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - After Dark
BarlowGirl - I Need You to Love Me
Taking Back Sunday - Make Damn Sure
Fall Out Boy - Thnks Fr The Mmrs
Toshiro Masuda - Sarutobi
Noriyuki Iwadare - Scarlet Wind
Ooshima Michiru - Tsumi
Hoobastank - Crawling in The Dark
Chevelle - Closure
Kazuhiko Toyama - Fullfilled Desire


----------



## Intrepid (Apr 7, 2009)

1. Spice Girls - Right Back At Ya
2. TaTu - All About Us
3. Sammi Cheng - How To Dry Tears
4. Micheal Jackson - Bad
5. Sting - Desert Rose
6. Nas - Warrior Song
7. Bon Jovi - It's My Life
8. Metallica - One
9. Rilo Kiley - It Just Is
10. Jay Chou - Back to the Past


----------



## kizuna (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm gonna do this again, just for the shizz 

i recently changed all the music in my ipod... so yeah...

1/ pedestal *portishead*
2/ the rip *portishead*
3/ through glass *stone sour*
4/ helicon 2 *mogwai*
5/ above and below *frozen silence*
6/ samson *regina spektor*
7/ something japanese *someone japanese*
8/ psycho *system of a down*
9/ suddenly i see *kt tunstall*
10/ last trip (in flight) *kasabian*

i have better songs in there :S


----------



## Lamb (Apr 7, 2009)

*Fear Before the March of Flames* - "Mouth"
*The Streets* - "Stay Positive"
*Johnny Flynn & the Sussex Wit* - "Wayne Rooney"
*The Cure* - "Closedown"
*Aphex Twin* - "Btoum-Roumada"
*The Robot Ate Me* - "Oh No, Oh My!"
*The Faint* - "Your Retro Career Melted"
*Converge* - "Albatross"
*Elliott BROOD* - "Fingers and Tongues"
*The Thirds* - "Planet of Me"

Can you say variety? I can.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Apr 7, 2009)

I will let my holy ipod talk for you...

1-That's just Fine-Spaceman 3
2-TV-LoveHolic (Korean)
3-Hoshizora-Larc en ciel(Jap)
4-Sooner than you think-New Order
5-Fight the Blues-Utada Hikaru
6-Gorgeous Love-Kitchens Of Distinction
7-Taste of Cindy-The Jesus And Mary Chain
8-The Nepenthes-L'arc en ciel (...again...)
9-Return of the Roughnecks-The Chameleons
10-I've Been Tired- The Pixies

Very jappy. 

Let's try again...

1-Love across the ocean-Koda Kumi (wow...)
2-I Can See It (But i cant feel it)-My Bloody Valentine (Shoegaze!!Yey!!)
3-Sleep-This Heat (Who yelled hipster,...)
4-Perfect Disguise-Modest Mouse
5-Blind Dumb Deaf-Cocteaux Twins
6-Yaa Pit-Bodyslam (thai band)
7-Fun World-Mission of Burma
8-Rak-Big Ass (Thai band)
9-Doo Lae Mai dai-Potato (thai band)
10-Little Queenie live From London 1974-Eric Clapton

Again again..yey,

1-What is and what Should never Be-Led Zeppelin
2-You dont know-Jay Z
3-Neuklon-David Bowie
4-Pleasure and pain-The chameleons
5-When You Sleep-My Bloody Valentine
6-Yurameki-Dir En Grey (Jap)
7-Action-Def leppard (Fuckin' Lol)
8-Shokubetsu no nai kuukyo-Deadman
9-Age of consent-New Order
10-Swordman-Gza/Genius

This one was cool...ps lamb, i like your ipod too.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Apr 7, 2009)

Fuck that im doing it again...its addictive 0_0

1-Wolfnote-The Fiery Furnaces
2-Champagne Surpernova-Oasis
3-Hurt-Luna Sea
4-Nutmeg-Ghostface Killah
5-Cold Spring-Cymbals eat guitars
6-Into the Labyrinth/Instrument from OST.Labyrinth
7-Weird Fishes/Arpeggi-Radiohead
8-Touch that Ass on the regular-Rich Boy (ewww no...)
9-Heaven Up There-Echo and the bunnymens
10-Halftime-Nas

Yey...beside that horrendous richboy track


----------



## Hope (Apr 8, 2009)

*T.I. Ft. Justin Timberlake* - Dead & Gone
*Eminem* - Cleaning Out My Closet
*T-Rex* - Hot Love
*Kylie Minogue* - The One
*Scooter* - Jumping All Over The World
*The Fraetellis* - Chelsea Dagger
*Fall Out Boy* - Beat It
*Girls Aloud* - Whloe Lotta History
*O-ZONE* - Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa) 
*U2* - Beautiful Day

And once more for the crack.

*Nicole Scherzinger* - Puakenikeni
*Britney Spears* - Radar
*Britney Spears *- Phonography
*Natasha Bedingfield* - Soulmate
*ABBA *- Waterloo
*Kelly Rowland* - Work
*Haispray the Musical* - Welcome to the 60's
*Will Smith* - Miami
*Chris Brown* - Hologram
*Queen* - We Will Rock You


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2009)

It seems like you fothermuckers have found out how much fun this is 

"Loathsome" - Pig Destroyer
"Simplicity" - Rotten Sound
"I Am the Wooden Doors" - Agalloch
"Caterpillar March" - Kyuss
"Seabeast" - Mastodon
"Rejection Spoken Softly" - Botch
"Teeth Into Red" - Dead Congregation
"Cowards.com" - Coalesce
"The Deadly Rhythm" - Refused
"Hemlock" - Rorschach

Can you say variety? I can't. 

Grind, grind, folk metal, stoner metal, sludge metal, mathcore, death metal, metalcore, hardcore, hardcore.


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 8, 2009)

Lets see whats shuffling this time

M?negarm - Vargt?rne
Audioslave - The worm
Napalm death - A no-sided Argument
Nasum - Circle of defeat
Paganizer - Massdeath maniac
Visceral Bleeding - bi-polar
Entombed - Serpent saints
Slayer - Raining blood 
Ektomorf - Im against
The crown - Dead man's song


----------



## Slider (Apr 8, 2009)

12:51 - The Strokes
All That's Left - Thrice
Armed With Krylon - Dalek
Street Diction - Dalek
The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin
Bring 'em Back Alive - Audioslave
21st Century - Red Hot Chili Peppers
(Get Off Your) High Horse Lady - Oasis
The Modern Age - The Strokes
The Approaching Curve - Rise Against


----------



## dagmaaar (Apr 9, 2009)

*1. Escape The Fate* - Ashley (God, i love this song )
*2. Paramore* - My Heart (live)
*3. Bring Me The Horizon* - Traitors Never Play Hangman (Acoustic) 
*4. Lost Prophets* - Rooftops
*5. Sum 41* - With Me
*6. Alesana* -Last Three Letters
*7. Soulja Boy* - Crank That Soulja Boy XD
*8. Fall Out Boy* -Beat It (Ft. John Mayer)
*9. Sum 41* - Always
*10.All Time Low* - Dear Maria, Count Me In


----------



## Six Paths of Pein (Apr 10, 2009)

1. *Emmy Rossum*-Slow Me Down
2. *Fountains of Wayne*-Hackensack
3. *The Offspring*-You're Gonna Go Far, Kid
4. *Radiohead*-Creep
5. *The Ditch*-Hypnotized
6. *311*-Amber
7. *Beach Boys*-Wouldn't It Be Nice
8. *Less Than Jake*-Boring Town
9. *Red Hot Chili Peppers*-Scar Tissue
10. *Eve 6*-Think Twice


----------



## Lamb (Apr 10, 2009)

*Electric Eel Shock* - "Bastard"
*maudlin of the Well* - "Interlude 3"
*Okkervil River* - "No Key, No Plan"
*The Cat Empire* - "Beanni"
*Vince Guaraldi Trio* - "Happiness Is"
*Junius* - "[Elan Vital]"
*Justice System* - "Parole"
*The Stranglers* - "No More Heroes"
*Three Mile Pilot* - "Nussun"
*TV on the Radio* - "Blind"

=3


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 10, 2009)

*1. InnerPartySystem* - "The Way We Move"
*2. Senses Fail* - "Ali For Cody"
*3. Fallbrooke* - "Losin' It"
*4. School Boy Humor* - "Everyone Who Breathes"
*5. Sugarcult* - "Lost In You"
*6. Safetysuit* - "Gone Away"
*7. Racing Kites* - "All Night is Alright"
*8. The Ataris* - "Summer '79"
*9. Shinedown* - "If You Only Knew"
*10. Senses Fail* - "The Priest and the Matador"


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

We Made You-Eminem
Everything I Am-Kanye West
Young Folks	-Peter Bjorn And John
I Believe In a Thing Called Love-The Darkness
Happy Valentine's Day-Andre 3000
Impossible-Kanye West	
Love Hater-Outkast
Resonance-T.M.Revolution
Dick In A Box-The Lonely Island
Welcome To Heartbreak-Kanye West


----------



## DideeKawaii (Apr 11, 2009)

List 1-

1-Happiness Is a Warm Gun-The beatles
2-Vietnow-Rage Against the Machine
3-Girl Named Sandoz-Smashing Pumpkins
4-Old Love-Eric Clapton(live)
5-Memphis,Egypt-The Mekons (..yeah!!)
6-White Song-Hyde
7-Again, Again, Again-Smashing Pumpkins (...again..)
8-Banging The Door-Public Image Ltd.
9-The madness-Rich Boy (Im deleting that shit out of my ipod...)
10-Soma-The Stokes

List 2

1-Verses from the abstract-ATCQ
2-Chaos-Penicillin
3-I See A Darkness-Bonnie ''the prince'' Billy
4-River Euphrate-The Pixies
5-Kiss and Cry-Utada Hikaru
6-Pornography-The cure
7-Three Little Birds-Bob Marley
8-Cherchez La Ghost-Ghostface Ft U-God
9-Cold Night-Galaxie 500
10-Who would You fuck-Ghostface (lol)

List 3 ( Just a last one!!!)
1-Take On Me-Ah-Ah (LOL)
2-Strange-The Soft Boys
3-Guitar Kid Rhapsody-B'Z
4-Land of Sunshine-Faith No More
5-Alive-Pearl Jam
6-Down to my last-Alter Brige (ewww...alter bridge...)
7-Dead Finks dont talk-Brian Eno
8-Reptile-The Church
9-Breakin all the rules-Ozzy
10-I Belong To You-Lenny kravitz (wow...okay...)

My ipod stangely focus on few artist, even tho i have 5737 songs...


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 11, 2009)

*Louis XIV* - God Killed The Queen
*Dismember* - Crime Divine
*Tool* - Ticks & Leeches
*Brand New* - The Quiet Things No One Ever Knows
*Coheed and Cambria* - A Favor House Atlantic
*Iron & Wine* - Free Until They Cut Me Down
*Genghis Tron* - Greek Beds
*Arch Enemy* - Symphony Of Destruction
*Taking Back Sunday* - I'll Let You Live
*Sleepytime Gorilla Museum* - The Widening Eye


----------



## Cindy (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been several months. Let's give this another round.

1. *The Anniversary* - All Things Ordinary
2. *Incubus* - Aqueous Transmission
3. *Naruto Shippuden OST* - Tragic
4. *Juanes* - La Paga
5. *Tommy Heavenly6* - Ruby Shoes
6. *Third Eye Blind* - Red Summer Sun
7. *The Beatles* - Hey Jude
8. *Radiohead* - Reckoner 
9. *George Strait* - Down and Out
10. *Foo Fighters* - Learn to Fly

Well, that's an interesting mix.


----------



## DiemondDagger (Apr 11, 2009)

1) _(Are There) Ways To Come Home_ - *Sebastien Grainger & The Mountains*
2) _Reptilia_ - *The Strokes*
3) _Champagne Supernova _- *Oasis*
4) _My Hero_ -* Foo Fighters*
5) _Take Me To The Riot_ - *Stars*
6) _Laura _- *Flogging Molly*
7) _Eddie's Ragga_ - *Spoon* 
8) _I Didn't Know I'd Love You So Much_ - *Repo! The Genetic Rock Opera*
9) _Beach Song _- *Speechwritters LLC* 
10) _Villa Del Refugio_ - *This Will Destroy You*


----------



## DideeKawaii (Apr 12, 2009)

1-Shadows-Yo La Tango
2-Hypnotize-Notorious B.I.G (Fuck yeah!)
3-Hua Jai-Silly Fools (Thai)
4-What You know-T.I (Yeeaah)
5-New Day Rising-Husker Du (This is greeaat)
6-Butterfly-Penicillin
7-Go Back-Public Image LTD.
8-Carolyn's fingers-Cocteau Twins
9-Death From Above-Smashing Pumpkins (Fuck why the songs always come from Zeit..)
10-Like Blood Does-Cymbals eat Guitars

One last for the fun of it

1-Bad-U2
2-Candidate(intimacy)-David Bowie
3-Keep on Growing-Derek and the Dominoes
4-Star-Belly
5-Middle Life Crisis-Faith No More
6-New Dawn Fades-Joy Division
7-Little Journey-The Avanlanches
8-Tremor Christ-Pearl Jam
9-Seagull-Ride
10-Reuters-Wire

...that was a good one!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 12, 2009)

1~ *A fine frenzy* - Come on, Come out
2~ *The Hoosiers* - Cops and Robbers
3~ *Lady Gaga* - Brown Eyes
4~ *The Script* - Brake Even
5~ *Tegan and Sara* - Where does the good go
6~ *MGMT* - Kids
7~ *Mozart* - Overture From Don Giovanni
8~ *Jessica Lea Mayfield* - Kiss Me Again
9~ *Franz Ferdinand *- No you girls
10~ *Ida Maria *- Oh My God


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 13, 2009)

*Jai Ho* -Pussycat Dolls
*Clumsy* -Fergie
*Toxic* -Britney Spears
*Gives You Hell* -American Rejects
*Let It Rock* -Kevin Rudolf ft. Lil Wayne
*Go To Sleep *-Eminem
*Pain* -Three Days Grace
*Smile *-Lily Allen
*I Need Love* -LL Cool J
*Crack A Bottle* -Eminem


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2009)

*Rage Against The Machine* - Take The Power
*Korn* - Swallow
*Into The Ocean* - The Usher
*Rompeprop* - Vulcanic Eskimo
*M83* - Highway of Endless Dreams
*Faith No More* - The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies
*Evergreen Terrace* - Failure of a Friend
*August Burns Red* - You Should Be Taking Flight Now
*Slayer* - New Faith
*Avenged Sevenfold* - Beast and the Harlot


----------



## KT.Bass (Apr 13, 2009)

I need another go!

1) Love Rollercoster - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
2) Bang bang bang! Have a nice dream - Soul Eater OST
3) Low - Foo Figthers
4) The Real folk blues - Cowboy Bebop OST
5) Under pressure - David Bowie and Queen
6) Give it away - Red Hot Chiili Peppers
7) Ulysses - Franz Ferdinand (<3 the Franz)
8) I want it all - Queen
9) Universally Speaking - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
10) I want to break free - Queen

My mp3 player is in a Queen and RHCP mood, so I'll go again.

1) Venus Say - Buzy
2) Violet hill - Coldplay 
3) We will Rock you/We are the campions - Queen
4) Why don't you get a job - The Offspring (for the lulz, I swear! )
5) Jerk it out - The Ceasars
6) Yellow - Coldplay
7) Just A Day - Feeder
8) Otherside - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
9) Crazy little called love - Queen
10) Radio Gaga - Queen

It has played almost all of my Queen songs! Only 3 it didn't play!


----------



## Megumi (Apr 13, 2009)

1. *Bauhaus* - Kick in the eye
2. *The Residents* - Lightning
3. *Boards of Canada* - Nova Scotia Robots
4. *Christian Death* - Figurative Theatre
5. *Depeche Mode* - Enjoy The Silence
6. *Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds* - Knoxville Girl
7. *Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds* - Deanna
8. *Michael Jackson* - The Way you make me feel
9. *Klaus Nomi* - Rubberband Lazor
10. *Pixies* - Where is my mind?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2009)

1. *The Black Ghosts* - _Full Moon_
2. *Chopin* - _Nocturne in G minor_
3. *Nami Tamaki* - _Heart and Soul_
4. *Enya* - _Now We Are Free_
5. *Howl's Moving Castle* - _OST_
6. *Utada Hikaru* -_ You Make Me Wanna Be A Man_
7. *Shakira* - _Hips Don't Lie_
8. *tATu* - _Not Gunna Get Us _
9. *Yuko Miyamura* - _It's Only The Fairytail_
10. *SeeSaw* - _Wheel of Destiny_


Again for the LOVE! 

1. *Olivia Lufkin* - _Wish (english ver.)_
2. *Utada Hikaru* - _Crossover (Live)_
3. *Pink* - _Sober_
4. *tATu* - _Malchik Gay_
5. *Escaflowne OST* -_ Sora's Song_
6. *Nobuo Uematsu* - _Guadosalam (FFX piano collection)_
7. *Linkin Park* - _Numb_
8. *One Republic* - _All Fall Down_
9. *Lady Gaga* - _Just Dance_
10.* Halcali* - _Long Kiss Goodbye_

And third time is the charm....

1. *Akeboshi* - _Yellow Moon_
2. *Midicronica* - _San Fransisco_
3. *Avatar: TLA OST* - _Leaves From The Vine_
4. *Enigma* - _Gravity of Love_
5. *Linkin Park* - _Leave Out All The Rest_
6. *Paramore* - _Here We Go Again_
7. *Shiro Sagisu* - _Never Meant To Belong (Bleach OST)_
8. *Ai Kawashima *- _Kimi no Koe_
9. *Chopin *- _Etude Op.10. No.12 in C minor (Revolution)_
10. *Army Navy* - _Silvery Sleds_


----------



## KT.Bass (Apr 14, 2009)

Damn, it's addictive!

1) All My Life - Foo Fighters
2) Answer - FLOW
3) Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
4) My Name is Jonas - Weezer
5) Bacchikoi!!! - Dev Parade
6) No You Girls - Franz Fredinand (Franz is love)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
8) Okeru Kotoba - FLOW 
9) Karma - Bump Of Chicken
10) Killer Queen - Queen (She's a killer queeeen!)

Last go for me...

1) Rewrite - Asian Kung-Fu Generation
2) Do You Wanna - Franz Fredinand  
3) Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
4) Sayonara - Orange Range
5) Doten - Does
6) Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
7) O2 - Orange Range
8) Breakout - Foo Fighters
9) Papper moon - Tommy heavenly6
10) Closing Time - Green Day


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2009)

*Belle & Sebastian* - "The Fox In The Snow"
*The Good Life* - "Notes In His Pocket"
*Del Tha Funky Homosapien* - "No More Worries"
*Rehab* - "Red Water"
*Horse Feathers* - "Mother's Sick"
*The Mark Inside* - "Inside: These Apparant Things"
*Beck* - "Devil's Haircut"
*Porcupine Tree* - "Colourflow in Mind"
*The Rolling Stones* - "All Down the Line"
*Fischerspooner* - "Turn On"

"Turn On" looks sooooo out of place in that list


----------



## Cereza (Apr 14, 2009)

Reptilectric - Zoe
Lateralus - Tool
Closer - NIN
Army of my - Bjork
Black black heart - David usher
Creep - Radiohead
Hysteria - muse
Our truth - Lacuna coil
matador - Fabulosos cadillacs
Train sucker blues - Velvet revolver


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 14, 2009)

*Time Like These* - Foo Fighters
*Echoes* - Pink Floyd
*As I am* - Dream Theater
*I Fought the Law* - Sex Pistols
*Ten Years Today* - Bullet for My Valentine
*Ghost of You and Me* - Less Than Jake
*Five Magics* - Megadeth
*Jumping at the Woodside* - Count Basie and Oscar Peterson
*All Apologies* - Nirvana
*Revelations* - Audioslave

Strange List  A lot of differents style even Jazz 

This is so addictive to do 

*Go Away* - Godsmack
*Smoke on the Water* - Metallica
*Learn to Fly *- Foo Fighters
*Dani California* - RHCP
*Miss America* - Styx
*Touch Me*- The Doors
*Yellow Submarine* -The Beatles 
*Down with the Sickness* - System of a Down (This is so cool to play on drums  )
*Loves Me Tender* - Elvis Presley 
*Alive* - Pearl Jam

More musical style than last time  I'm sure my IPod cheated


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2009)

"Lost Appeal" - Iron Lung
"The Lotus Eater" - Opeth
"Paranoia" - Insect Warfare
"Informal Gluttony" - Between the Buried and Me
"Narc" - Interpol
"Venezia Dismal" - Novembre
"Starchild" - Wintersun
"Eternal Messiah" - Gorod
"Marid's Gift of Art" - maudlin of the Well
"Alternews" - Rotten Sound


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 15, 2009)

*Are You Gonna Be my Girl* by Jet
*Hysteria* by Def Leppard
*Black Night* by Deep Purple
*Love Her Madly* by The Doors
*So Long, Astoria* by The Ataris
*Sympathy for the Devil* by The Rolling Stones
*Three Little Birds* by Bob Marley  (It looks so out)
*Almost Easy* by Avenged Sevenfold
*Maggies Farm* by Rage Against the Machine
*Painkiller* by Judas Priest

I need to do it again  Too addictive 

*Summer* composed by Vivaldi (A classical piece  On my over 3 thousands tunes, I have maybe 20 classical one.. This is not even 1%  )
*It's Only A paper Moon* by Miles Davis 
*Sticky Sweet* by Motley Crue
*Dettinger Te Deum (Nimm uns auf in deiner Heil'gen Zahl)* composed by Handel (Another classical )
*If I Could be Like That* by 3 Doors Down
*The Good Left Undone* by Rise Against
*Inhale* by Stone Sour
*Critical Acclaim* by Avenged Sevenfold
*Tom Sawyer* by Rush
*Roulette Dares* by The Mars Volta

Last one now 

*From the Hearth* by Hoobastank
*Bliztkrieg Bop* by The Ramones
*Run to The Hills* by Iron Maiden
*Crusader* by Saxon
*Personne a Raison* by Les Vulgaires Machins 
*Give It Away* by RHCP
*Night in Tunisia* by Count Basie 
*Cold* by Crossfade
*DarkSide of the Moon* by Pink Floyd 
*Cold Wind to Valhalla* by Jethro Tull


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

*Jason Mraz* - Please Don't Tell Her
*Cherry *- Spitz
*Yahir *- Fue Ella, Fui Yo
*Utada Hikaru* - Passion
*Yoko Kanno* - Run, Wolf Warrior
*Bird York* - In the Deep
*Chemistry *- Yakusoku no Basho
*Jason Mraz* - Song for a Friend
*MINMI *- Who's Theme
*Justin Timberlake* - What Goes Around

Melancholy songs tonight


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

*The Coup* - "Piss On Your Grave"
*The Ponys* - "We Shot the World"
*Bob Dylan* - "From a Buick 6"
*British Sea Power* - "To Go to Sleep"
*Blur* - "Badhead"
*The Band* - "Jemima Surrender [Early Version]"
*Pinback* - "Bouquet"
*The Velvet Underground* - "The Black Angel's Death Song"
*Halford* - "Trail of Tears" (and you guys thought I wasn't cool )
*Okkervil River* - "In A Radio Song"


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 16, 2009)

* I Won't Spend...Night Alone* by The Ataris
*Holiday* by Greenday
*Lips of Deceit* by Avenged Sevenfold
*Trial of Fire* by Testament
*Symphony of the Dead* by Therion
*Cold and Blue and Lifeless* by Bayside
*Porch * by Pearl Jam
*Midnight Sun* by AFI
*Kashmir* by Led Zeppelin
*Under a Glass Moon* by Dream Theatre


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Apr 16, 2009)

Uverworld- Lifesize 

Ne-Yo- Part of the list 

The Dream- Kellys 12 play

Solange- T.O.N.Y

J. Holiday- It's Yours

Madcon- Beggin

Kanye West- Homecoming

Common- Intro/ Universal mind control

Linkin Park- Pushing me away

Pitbull ft Lil Jon- Krazy


----------



## Din (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Shiina Ringo - Kuki
2. Mute Math - Picture
3. Daft Punk - Technologic
4. Kelly - Let Me Borrow That Top
5. Abandoned Pools - Waiting to Panic
6. Rise Against - Hero of War
7. Avenue Q - Everyone's a Little Bit Racist
8. Every Little Thing - Good Night
9. Garbage - Stupid Girl
10. MGMT - Kids

yay


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Skald Av Satans Sol ~ *Darkthrone*
2. Dangerous ~ *Busta Rhymes*
3. Odens Ride Over Nordland ~ *Bathory*
4. Triumph ~ *WuTang Clan*
5. Thunders Guitar ~ *Guitar Wolf*
6. Enter The Newground ~ *DJ Kentaro*
7. Warhead ~ *Venom*
8. Allfgor Odhinn ~ *Enslaved*
9. Bergtrollets Gravferd ~ *Isengard*
10. Live Wire ~ *Motley Crue*

cool


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Apr 18, 2009)

*Iron & Wine* - Wolves
*Cocteau Twins* - Seekers Who Are Lovers
*Dinosaur Jr.* No Bones
*The Knife* - Girls night out
*Aphex Twin* - White Blur 2
*Incubus* - Shaft
*The Sundays* - You're Not The Only One I Know
*The Beatles* - MOther Natures Son
*Lagwagon* - Lazy
*Nine Inch Nails* - Eraser


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 18, 2009)

*Boris/Sunn O)))* - The Sinking Belle (Blue Sheep)
*Fantomas* - 4-15-05
*Dethklok* - Birthday Dethday
*Rage* - Set This World on Fire
*Pantera* - 13 Steps to Nowhere
*Cake* - She'll Come Back to Me
*Barenaked ladies* - Neer is Enough
*Lucero* - All Sewn Up
*Ulver* - Operator
*Devin Townsend Project* - A Monday


----------



## Prowler (Apr 18, 2009)

*1. Voodoo Chile - Jimi Hendrix
2. Jailbreak - AC/DC
3. Hot Rockin - Judas Priest
4. Taxman - The Beatles
5. Judy is a punk - Ramones
6. Superstition - SRV (Stevie ray vaughan)
7. Detroit rock city - KISS
8. Snowblind - Black Sabbath 
9. Iron Fist - Motorhead
10. Phantom of the opera - Iron Maiden *


----------



## Hope (Apr 19, 2009)

1. Christina Aguilera - The Voice Within
2. Pussycat Dolls - Stickwitu
3. Fatboy Slim - Funk Soul Brother
4. Rihanna - Cry
5. Chamillionaire - Ridin' 
6. McFly - Saturday Night
7. 2pac - Changes
8. The Killers - Read My Mind
9. Lloyd Ft. Lil Wayne - Want yOU
10. Jame Morrison Ft. Nelly Furtado - Broken Strings

Pretty random list. Okay, once more because this is addictive.

1. Fergie - London Bridges
2. Dj Pied Piper - Do You Really Like It?
3. Kylie Minogue - In My Arms
4. John Paul Young - Love Is In The Air
5. Jonas Brothers - A Little Bit Longer
6. N.E.R.D - She Wants To Move
7. Miley Cyrus - One In A Million 
8. High School Musical 3 - Can I Have This Dance? 
9. Gym Class Heroes Ft. The Dream - Cookie Jar
10. Miley Cyrus - The Other Side Of Me

Ok, that gives away my secret fetish.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2009)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - One Hot Minute
*Megadeth* - Architecture Of Aggression
*Senseless Beauty* - Living (In General)
*Slayer* - Seven Faces
*Iron & Wine* - Cinder and Smoke
*Enter Shikari* - Adieu (Routron 5000 Remix)
*Have Heart* - Watch Me Rise
*Death* - To Forgive Is To Suffer
*Escape The Fate* - There's No Sympathy For The Dead
*Behemoth* - Inauguration of Scorpio Dome


----------



## KT.Bass (Apr 19, 2009)

I lied ... 

1) Michi - Aluto
2) Game - ayum Hamasaki
3) Face - BECK OST
4) Slip Out - BECK OST 
5) The Fallen - Franz Ferdinand (I'm obessed with Franz... Damn...)
6) Waring - Green Day
7) Outsiders - The Daylights (yay...The Sims)
8) OtherSide - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
9) Pray - Tommy heavenly6
10) Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## Tacoquito (Apr 19, 2009)

Please Remain Calm~Cloud Cult

Crown of Love~ Arcade Fire

Carey~ Joni Mitchell

Baby For Pree~ Neutral Milk Hotel

Coming up Roses~ Elliott Smith

Princess Vs Dragon~ E.S.L

Ragged Wood~ Fleet Foxes

Please Remain Calm~ Cloud Cult

The Good Old Days~ The Lodger

Unsung~ +/-


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Apr 19, 2009)

*Ride* - Taste
*Mice Parade* - In the water there are islands, in the land there are lakes
*Squarepusher* - 50 Cycles
*Between the Buried & Me* - Selkies: The Endless Obsession
*Sigor Ros* - Vio Spilum Endalaust
*Owen * - Dead Men Dont lie
*Kayo Dot* - Aura on An Asylum Wall
*Death* - Flattening of Emotions
*Dark Tranquility* - Silence, and the firmament withdrew
*King Crimson* - Cadance and Cascade
*Mos Def* -  Side B Freestyle
*Mos Def* - A soldiers Dream
*Damien Rice* - The Blowers Daughter
*Squarepusher* - Rebus
*Medeski, Martin & Wood* - Everyday People
*Kayo Dot* - The Sow Submits
*Owls * - Holy Fucking Ghost
*Jose Gonzalez* - Down The line
*Behold... The Arctopus* - Canada
*Atheist* - No Truth


----------



## pineapple (Apr 19, 2009)

*Yellowcard* - Inside Out
*UVERworld* - D-tecnolife
*Izawa Asami* - Fly Away
*Boys Like Girls* - The Great Escape
*Jem* - Just A Ride
*Sugar Ray* - Can't Get Enough of You Baby
*Dashboard Confessional* - Bend and Not Break
*Fallout Boy* - Hum Hallelujah
*Takada Kozue* - Himitsu Kichi
*The Used* - Let it Bleed


----------



## Ryan (Apr 19, 2009)

Stra-Hate Edge - One Life Crew
Bungu - Go! Go! 7188
A Moment of Clarity - Death
Suffer the Children - Napalm Death
Spirits Blinded - Shelter
Birth Plague Die - Trash Talk
81summer - Uyama Hiroto
Balls to the Wall - Accept
Limp Bizkit Think They're Black, but They're Actually Just Gay - Anal Cunt
Mule - Dag Nasty


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful disaster - 311
K@#0%! - Korn
F.T.W. - Tiger Army
Bette Davis eyes - Kim Carnes
Date with the night - Yeah yeah yeahs
Miseria cantare - AFI
Wester - AFI
Dolly - Hyde
Days - Flow
Red sam - Flyleaf


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 19, 2009)

1. _Alive_ ~ Da Buzz
2. _Macarena_ ~ Los Del Rio
3. _Let's Go Crazy _~ Prince
4. _Baba Yetu_ ~ Talisman A Cappella
5. _Crocodile Rock_ ~ Elton John
6. _Question_ ~ Ha Yuu Sun
7. _Africa_ ~ Toto
8. _Have You Really Ever Loved a Woman_ ~ Bryan Adams
9. _Best Years of Our Lives_ ~ Baha Men
10. _The Lion Sleeps Tonight _~ The Tokens.


----------



## raininggemini (Apr 23, 2009)

1. The Fray - Never Say Never
2. Patrick Stump - So Sick
3. Abingdon Boys School - Innocent Sorrow
4. Access - Hitomi no Tsubasa
4. Fall Out Boy - What a Catch, Donnie
5. Aqualung - Good Goodnight
6. Panic! At The Disco - Build God, Then We'll Talk
7. Fall Out Boy - America's Suitehearts
8. Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Possess Your Heart
9. Switchfoot - Yesterdays
10. Breaking Benjamin - Saturate


----------



## Kage (Apr 23, 2009)

Kevin Rudolf ft Lil wayne - Let it Rock
Sevendust - Live Again
Aaliyah - The One i Gave My Heart To
Rascal Flatts - What Hurts The Most
The Killers - When You Were Young
Yui - Love and Truth
30 Seconds to Mars - From Yesterday
FLOW - Fuyu no Amato
Noriyuki Asakura - Bloom of Crimson
Garbage - The World is Not Enough


----------



## RnCF (Apr 24, 2009)

Coldplay - Viva la Vida
Avenged Sevenfold - Beast and the Harlot
Breaking Benjamin - Breath
Pillar - Frontline
Muse - Map of the Problematique
Placebo - The Bitter End
Disturbed - Stricken
Senses Fail - Can't Be Saved
Shadows Fall - The Light That Blinds
Senses Fail - Bite to Break Skin (Legion of Doom Remix)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 24, 2009)

Puppet by Thousand Foot Krutch
Pain by Jimmy Eat World
Bed by J. Holiday
The Last Time by Trey Songz
No More Sorrow by Linkin Park
Killin Floor by Jimi Hendrix
Sulfur by Slipknot
Man Made God by In Flames
Spread by Outkast
The Night by Disturbed


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 29, 2009)

Meatloaf - Bat out of hell
The Cardigans - My favorite game
Buffalo Springfield - For what it's worth
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver
Sniff 'n the Tears - Driver's seat
Queen - Don't stop me now
Stratovarius - Forever
Neil Young - Keep on rockin in the free world
Electronic Light Orchestra - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2009)

1. Headfirst slide into cooperstown on a bad bet - Fall out boy
2. Never say never - the Fray
3. Take back the city - Snow patrol
4. Wherever you will go - The Calling
5. Bittersweet symphony - The Verve
6. Obviously - McFly
7. R-Evolve - 30 seconds to mars
8. Bleed it out - Linkin park
9. Hallelujah - Rufus Wainwright
10. Cancer - My chemical romance


----------



## stardust (May 21, 2009)

#1. 'The Foam'~ As in Rebekkamaria
#2. 'Love Affair'~ Regina Spektor
#3. 'Sealed Gods' ~ Zun (  )
#4. 'Marla' ~ Grizzly Bear
#5. 'Radio Ladio'~ Metronomy
#6. 'Typical'~ Laura Marling
#7. 'So What'~ The Cure
#8. 'Tuff Gnarl'~ Sonic Youth
#9. 'Ex-Spectator'~ Fugazi
#10. 'Headlock'~ Imogen Heap


----------



## Sorin (May 21, 2009)

1.Michel Cleis-La mezcla
2.Ramon Tapia-Sweet Lullaby
3.Daniel Steinberg-Too much love
4.Kemal feat Foxxe-City street walking
5.Butch-Amelie
6.Fabio de Lera-Quitarra
7.Dimitri Andreas-Run and hide
8.Mihail Safras-Catman
9.Alex Dimou-Mini-man
10.Chritos Kessidis feat Namara-Abre las alas


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

*Atmosphere* - _Liquor Lyles Cool July_
*Lupe Fiasco* - _Hi-Definition_
*Madlib* - _Mind Fusion Vol. 3_
*Yesterday's New Quintet* - _Golden Lady_
*Metal Fingers* - _Arabic Gum_
*Casey Veggies* - _We Got You_
*Katamari Damacy* - _Killing Hot Savannah_
*Beastie Boys* - _The Move_
*Viktor Vaughn* - _Mr. Clean_
*The Notorious BIG* - _Me & My Bitch_


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2009)

Mon Amie La Rose by Francoise Hardy
Time to Pretend by MGMT
Who Am I by Memento soundtrack
Celler Door by Donnie Darko soundtrack
Jeepster by T Rex
Good Luck Charm by Elvis Presley
Me and Bobby McGee by Janis Joplin
Love Sugar Blood by The Real Tuesday Weld
The Birds and the Bees by Jewel Akens
Kids by MGMT


----------



## Shiranui (May 21, 2009)

*Alkaline Trio* - Mercy Me
*Cage The Elephant* - James Brown
*Cage The Elephant* - In One Ear
*Third Eye Blind* - Deep Inside of You
*The Used* - I'm a Fake
*Finch* - Stay With Me
*Immortal Technique* - Dominant Species
*Jimmy Eat World* - Sweetness
*Blue October* - Dirt Room
*Kings of Leon* - Sex on Fire


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

1)So Sick - Flyleaf

2)Bleeds no more - Silverstein

3)Emily - From First to Last

4)My Heroine - Silverstein

5)Seven years - Saosin

6)Taste of Ink - The Used

7)Lollipop - Framing Hanley

8)Make damn sure - Taking Back Sunday

9)Heaven's a lie - Lacuna Coil

10)Sweet Sacrifice - Evanesence


----------



## CalRahhh (May 22, 2009)

*Nightwish* - The Phantom Of The Opera
*Every Time I Die* - Leatherneck
*Rotten Sound* - Exit
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Apache Rose Peacock
*Alexisonfire* - Waterwings (And Other Pool Side Fashion Faux Pas)
*Napalm Death* - Eyes Right Out
*Iron & Wine* - Teeth In The Grass
*AFI* - Sacrifice Theory
*Taking Back Sunday* - Slowdance On The Inside 
*As I Lay Dying* - 94 Hours


----------



## FireLorD (May 22, 2009)

*Machinae Supremacy* – Machinae Prime
*Serj Tankian* – Saving Us
*Serj Tankian* – Saving Us
*Nirvana* – Paper Cuts
*Str8jackit* – 09 - Cereal Killa
*Limp Bizkit* – Rollin' (Air Raid Vehicle)
*P.O.D.* – It Can't Rain Everyday
*Chevelle* – Paint the Seconds
*Slipknot* – My Plague
*Nonpoint* – Development


----------



## viKtiMized (May 25, 2009)

Cobra Starship - My Moves Are White
Tokyo Police Club - Be Good
Damien Rice - The Blowers Daughter
Less Than Jake - Shindo
Jimmy Eat World - Firefight
Rise Against - Survive
Four Year Strong - Prepare To Be Manipulated
Goo Goo Dolls - Better Days
No Doubt - Sunday Morning
Anthony Green - Dear Child (I've Been Dying To Reach You)


----------



## DideeKawaii (May 25, 2009)

The Teenagers: Starlet Johansson
Raekwon Ft.Ghostface: Ice Water
Gilles De Rais: People Or People
The Smiths: The Queen is Dead
Metallica: The Shortest Straw
The Cars: Bye Bye Love
The Feelies: Fac? La
Kuroyume: Sister
Mission of Burma: Progress
Cymbals Eat Guitars: Indiana
Nasne Love
Onmyouza: Shiranui
Hi-Rock: Tam arai took wan
Television personalities: Party in Chelsea
The Shins: Caring is Creepy
Buzzards and dreadful crows: Guided by voices
The Jesus and Mary Chain: Something's Wrong
Meat Puppets: Tenaggers
The replacement: Androgynous
The strokes: Barely Legal


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

"Viridian" - *Between the Buried and Me*
"Migrate" - *Misery Signals*
"Damage, Inc." - *Metallica*
"Rebellion (Lies)" - *Arcade Fire*
"The Discovery" - *Autumn Leaves*
"Loathsome" - *Pig Destroyer*
"XHD" - *Aydio*
"Karma" - *Opeth*
"Reasons and Oblivion" - *Envy*
"Units" - *Rotten Sound*

Bah, underwhelming.

Again.

"Stab" - *Black Elk*
"St. Apollonia" - *Beirut*
"Interlude" - *LITE*
"Ectasian" - *The Ocean Collective*
"Neighbourhood #1 (Tunnels)" - *Arcade Fire*
"She Painted Fire Across the Skyline I" - *Agalloch*
"Fire Flies and Empty Skies" - *God Is An Astronaut*
"Controlling Crowds" - *Archive*
"Long Nights, Short Fuses" - *Breather Resist*
"Starstruck" - *The Low Frequency in Stereo*

Muuuuuch better.


----------



## Lamb (May 25, 2009)

*Crystal Castles* - "Untrust Us"
*Sadistik* - "Searching For Some Beautiful"
*Eleanoora Rosenholm* - "Kiltti Vai Tuhma"
*Shaolin Death Squad* - "The Face Insecurity Killed"
*Radiohead* - "Videotape"
*Nozebleed* - "The Lost Empire"
*Elliott BROOD* - "Superior"
*The Protomen* - "Unrest in the House of the Light"
*Three Mile Pilot* - "Jaudalastan Requiem"
*Cannibal Corpse* - "Beheading and Burning"

I am always pleasantly surprised at how good my taste in music is. 

and one more for luck!

*Gorky's Zygotic Mynci* - "Oraphis Yn Delphie"
*The Sunday Reeds* - "In Our Room"
*Stevo* - "Moonshine (Interlude)"
*Okkervil River* - "A Girl In Port"
*Fjorden Baby!* - "Intro"
*Sunny Day Real Estate* - "Guitar and Video Games"
*The Fiery Furnaces* - "Benton Harbor Blues (Again)"
*Grizzly Bear* - "Deep Sea Diver"
*Voxtrot* - "Mothers, Sisters, Daughters, & Wives"
*Annuals* - "Father"


----------



## Shiranui (May 26, 2009)

Immortal Technique - *The Point of no Return*
Third Eye Blind - *How's it Gonna Be?*
Fingertight - *Speak In Tongues*
Kings of Leon - *Use Somebody*
Alkaline Trio - *Bloodied Up*
The Used - *Soundeffects and overdrama*
Rancid - *Tenderloin*
The Ataris - *That Special Girl*
Mute Math - *Typical*
Cage The Elephant - *Ain't No Rest for the Wicked*


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 26, 2009)

"Paperthin Hymn" -- Anberlin
"Im Wagen Vor Mir" -- Die Toten Hosen
"I Turn To You" -- A Louis Devito Mix?
"All Systems Go" -- East Clubbers versus DJ Much
"Distortion" -- The Adicts
"Broken Like An Angel" -- Crossfade
"Taboo" -- Koda Kumi
"Leave the Bourbon on the Shelf" -- The Killers
"Doll" -- Foo Fighters
"Wake Up, Little Susie" -- The Everly Brothers 

XD


----------



## stardust (May 26, 2009)

#1. 'Where Is The Line'~ Bjork
#2. 'The Pooka Sings'~ Final Fantasy
#3. 'You Bring Me Down'~ Blood Red Shoes
#4. 'Love Ridden'~ Fiona Apple
#5. 'Dance Commander'~ Electric Six
#6. 'DLZ'~ TV on The Radio
#7. 'Blue Eyed Pop'~ Sugarcubes
#8. 'Search and Destroy (cover)'~ Peaches
#9. 'Count Your Lovers'~ Clubfeet
#10. 'Saeglopur'~ Sigur Ros


----------



## sharpie (May 27, 2009)

1) Radiohead - Nude
2) Asian Kung-fu Generation - Deep Breath
3) Pharoahe Monch - Body Baby
4) Chatmonchy - Ai Suteta
5) Alicia Keys - Lesson Learned
6) Chatmonchy - Kimaranai Turn
7) Kanye West - Flashing Lights
8) Kanye West - Two Words
9) Keane - Love is the End
10)Jazmine Sullivan - Lions, Tigers and Bears


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2009)

Lamb said:


> *Crystal Castles* - "Untrust Us"
> *Sadistik* - "Searching For Some Beautiful"
> *Eleanoora Rosenholm* - "Kiltti Vai Tuhma"
> *Shaolin Death Squad* - "The Face Insecurity Killed"
> ...



That looks soooo out of place


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That looks soooo out of place



Actually, considering the variety I got on that first play through, it looks no more out of place than any of the other songs. Now, if it had been the ONE grindcore track on the entirely indie second play through, than maybe, just maybe, it'd have been the odd one out.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 27, 2009)

James Brown - _The Payback _
Tupac - _If i die 2nite_
Alice In Chains-_Rooster_
Pearl Jam - _Alive_
GZA Feat RZA - _I Gotcha Back _
Big L - _Put It On_
Smashing Pumpkins - _Cherub Rock_
AZ feat Nas - _Mo Money Mo Murder_
Kool & the Gang - _Summer Madness_
Bone thugs N Harmony -_ Thug Luv _
Nirvana - _Negative Creep_


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Actually, considering the variety I got on that first play through, it looks no more out of place than any of the other songs. Now, if it had been the ONE grindcore track on the entirely indie second play through, than maybe, just maybe, it'd have been the odd one out.



It's more the name than the genre tbh. It would stick out like a sore thumb anywhere other than on a list filled with death metal.

All the other names sound interesting, but hardly have unsubtlety of "Cannibal Corpse".

Plus I've always though of you as ore of an indie kid, making it even weirder.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2009)

Really? I originally thought of George of Indie, but Iono... now I see him as more of a proghead or an avantmuso D:


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2009)

Oh and:

Childs - _S.A.D._
Shonen Knife - _Baggs_
Recue - _Savant_
The Wrens - _The house that guilt built_
Hell on Wheels - _The Soda_
Ima Robot - _Dynomite_
Kenmochi Hidefumi - _Ray_
Scenario Rock - _Skitzo Dancer/Part II_
St. Vincent - _Apocalypse song_
Quasimode - _For self defense_


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Really? I originally thought of George of Indie, but Iono... now I see him as more of a proghead or an avantmuso D:



I don't look anything like Andrew!


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

Perry Mason - Ozzy Osbourne
Sweet Leaf - Ozzy Osbourne 
Whole World's Falling Down - Ozzy Osbourne
Scream Of Anger - Europe
Ready Or Not - Europe
No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
Brighter - Paramore
Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace
Stormwind - Europe
Not Going Away - Ozzy Osbourne
​


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 1, 2009)

"Oye Mi Canto [Remix]" > Nina Skye
"The Artist in the Ambulance" > Thrice
"Parasite" > Disturbed
"Startin'" > Ayumi Hamasaki
"It Ain't Me, Babe" > Johnny Cash and June Carter
"The Revanant Choir" > Versailles
"She Goes Down" > Motley Crue
"I Wanna Be Sedated" > The Ramones
"Shakuhachi [Japanese Flute]" > Meditation Music
"Rock You Like A Hurricane" > The Scorpions


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2009)

Let them stay Behind  - The Mirimar Disaster
The Surface of the Sun - John Murphy (Sunshine OST)
The Music and Woe between Horse Thieves - Ebonylake
For Mom - Buckethead
Dream on a Train - Faun Fables
We are Depleting - Glissando
Pink Service  - Aavikko
So What  -  Miles Davis
Worse - Drumcorps
Emperor - Gerge Szell  (Beethoven)

And X is the only person who looks like me.


----------



## KT.Bass (Jun 1, 2009)

I've added a lot more more songs so I'll have another go.

Mcfly - Transylvania    (Hooray for guilty pleasures.)
Queen - We Will Rock You
Franz Ferdinand - Auf Achse
Queen - Don?t Stop Me Now
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
Franz Ferdinand - The Fallen
Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever
Franz Ferdinand - No You Girls
Muse - Stockholm Syndrome
The Perishers - Sway 

I know I like Queen And FF but?WHAT? I swear I did not make that up!

AGAIN!

Muse - Plug In Baby
Franz Ferdinand - This Fire
Queen - Breakthru
Coldplay - Fix You
Foo Fighters - Low 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Universally Speaking
Green Day - Lights Out
Oasis - I?m Outta Time
The Daylights - Outsiders
Franz Ferdinand - 40?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2009)

*In Flames* - Episode 666
*Del Tha Funkee Homosapien* - Dr. Bombay
*The Project Hate MCMXCIX* - Soul Infliction
*Dir En Grey* - Ware, Yami Tote...
*Rotten Sound* - Doom
*Misery Index* - Sensory Deprivation
*Hypocrisy* - Time Warp
*Cathedral* - Fountain Of Innocence
*The Smashing Pumpkins* - Frail and Bedazzled
*Metric* - Love is a Place


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah yeah yeahs - pin
outkast - return of the g
cold war kids - robbers 
birdman/lil wayne - no more
mf doom - kon karne
jesus and mary chain - upside down
beirut - scenic world
white stripes - little bird
circa survive - living together
velvet underground  - lisa says


----------



## Tasuku (Jun 3, 2009)

01] "Keine Lust" - Rammstein
02] "Perfection Through Silence" - Finch
03] "Tell Me Why" - Taylor Swift
04] "Rhythms" - Sum 41
05] "Hopeless Host" - Finch
06] "Never Let This Go" - Paramore
07] "Firecracker" - 808 State
08] "Say Goodbye" - Skillet
09] "Open Your Eyes" - Guano Apes
10] "Rooftops And Invitations" - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## I (Jun 6, 2009)

1)Assassinate me - Jesus on Extassy

2)You want - Porcelain and the tramps

3)Mein teil - Ramstein

4)Undead - Hollywood Undead

5)God save the Queen - Sex Pistols

6)All the small things - Blink 182

7)Careless Whisper - Seether

8)Only One - Yellowcard

9)Turncoat - Anti-Flag

10)Walls - Emery


----------



## Slider (Jun 8, 2009)

Love of My Life - Queen
Aria of the Soul - ATLUS
Man Research (Clapper) - Gorillaz
Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon - Queen
Funny How Love is - Queen
Everything Will Be Alright - The Killers
Something by UVERworld (It's in jip jop so I can't tell)
Way Out of Here - Porcupine Tree
Modern Time Rock 'n' Roll - Queen
Bicycle Bicycle, You Are My Bicycle - Be Your Own Pet


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 9, 2009)

Bike For Three - No Idea How
The Problemaddicts - Hurting
DJ Exile - Maintain
Cyne - First Person
Nine - Whats Done Is Done
Nujabes - Imaginary Folklore
The Grouch - Hot Air Balloons
Radix - Step Forward
Reks - My Life
J.R Writer - To Be A Diplomat


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 9, 2009)

1. "Shoulder to the Plow" - The Breaking Wheel
2. "Blood of the Zodiac" - Machine Head
3. "Plug in Baby" - Muse
4. "A Breath in the Eyes of Eternity" - As I Lay Dying
5. "Right in Two" - Tool
6. "Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya " - Dropkick Murphys
7. "Silent Scream" - Children of Bodom
8. "3's and 7's" - Queens of the Stone Age
9. "Ten Ton Hammer" - Machine Head
10. "Spoonman" - Soundgarden

Metal, children.


----------



## Hope (Jun 9, 2009)

La la land - Demi Lovato
Hole in the head - Sugababes
Sunchyme - Dario G
Man's world - James Brown
Chop me up - Justin Timberlake Ft. Timbaland
5 years time - Noah and the Whale
Hey Jude - Beatles
Sorry, Sorry - Super Junior
We made you - Eminem
Fill my little world - The Feeling

Hmm.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 9, 2009)

*The Flaming Lips* - "Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots Pt. 2"
*High Places* - "From Stardust to Sentience" (that song title gets me every fucking time)
*Blue Sky Black Death & Hell Razah* - "Most Merciful"
*DJ Format* - "Last Bongo in Brighton (Remix)" (forgot this existed )
*Attack in Black* - "The Greater Niagara Circle Route"
*The Handsome Family* - "Wild Wood"
*Iron & Wine* - "The Devil Never Sleeps" (<3)
*M83* - "We Own the Sky"
*The Gaslight Anthem* - "Great Expectations"
*The Phantom Band* - "Throwing Bones"

very typical set of songs for me :3


----------



## Aliquem (Jun 11, 2009)

[Song - Artist]
That Ain't Cool - Koda Kumi ft. Fergie
Shut Up and Drive - Rihanna
Parallel Hearts - FictionJunction
Paparazzi - Lady Gaga
Umbrella - Rihanna
Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson
DAYS - Flow
Hot 'n Cold - Katy Perry
Get Back - Demi Lovato
Final Distance - Hikaru Utada


----------



## Felt (Jun 11, 2009)

The Kinks - Lola
The Libertines - Begging
Radiohead - No Surprises
Radiohead - Exit Music (For a film)
The Hives - Supply and demand
The Saturdays - Issues
Muse - Falling Down
Radiohead - Airbag
MGMT - Kids
Jimi Hendrix - Castles Made of Sand


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2009)

Taras Bul'ba - Congo
Sage Francis - Going back to Rehab
America the Video - Chroma Key
Los Dias - Juan Stuart
La Pera Loca - Derek Sherinian 
Georgia - Jaguar Love
The Light Dies Down on Broadway - Genesis
Real Raw - Dr. Octagon
I was in love with you - The Gutter Twins
Dead Like Us (Reprise) - Idiot Flesh


----------



## Javs (Jun 13, 2009)

1. Redemption - Gackt
2. Schism - Tool
3. Grace Kelly - Mika
4. Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park
5. Missing - Evanescence
6. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
7. The (After) Life of the Party - Fall Out Boy
8. Little of Your Time - Maroon 5
9. Born for This - Paramore
10. Year 3000 - Jonas Brothers


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

#1. 'Hypercommunication'~ Poni Hoax
#2. 'Little Flame'~ Elle s'applle
#3. 'Queen of Apology'~ The Sounds
#4. 'Rhubarb and Custard'~ Poppy and the Jezebels
#5. 'To Kingdom Come'~ Passion Pit
#6. 'The Kids From Orange County'~ Moving Units
#7. 'Circuitry of the Wolf'~ Mew
#8. 'Are You Ten Years'~ Tegan and Sara
#9. 'Sweet Dreams (cover)'~ Bat For Lashes
#10. 'Lucky (Kid Alive version)'~ Radiohead


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2009)

lol fuck typing


----------



## JohnnyInDespair (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's the results from my iPod:

▪ Judas Priest - Hope
▪ Megadeth - Use the Man
▪ Judas Priest - Between The Hammer and The Anvil
▪ Sonata Arctica - In Black and White
▪ D'espairsRay - Tsuki no Kioku ~fallen~
▪ Sonata Arctica - The Harvest
▪ Sonata Arctica - Abandoned, Pleased, Brainwashed, Exploided
▪ Naruto Shippuden OST - Shippuden
▪ Zeromancer - Doctor Online
▪ Sonata Arctica - Picturing the Past


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

No I cant - the mountain goats
Self Conscience - Nas
Rainy day woman - Van Morrison and Bob Dylan
What should i do without you - Ray Charles
Flick of the switch - ACDC
Missing - Beck
Isis - Bob Dylan
Thieves in the Night - Black Star
Me V. Angry Mob - The world inferno friendship Society
Home Cooking - Charlie parker


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

Nirvana- Clean up before she comes
Outkast-Call the Law
Jay Z- Encore
M.I.A- 10 dollar
Unknown Artist- Fly me to the moon
Mary J. Blige- If yo love me
Lloyd Banks- You know the deal
Slipknot- Eyeless
Three Days Grace- I hate everything about you
Common- Soul by the pound


----------



## Anjali (Jul 30, 2009)

La Roux - In For The Kill

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Runaway

Dido - White Flag

No Doubt - Don't Speak

Kaji Meiko - Minami Kaze

Adam Lambert - Mad World

Oasis - Falling Down

Armin van Buuren - Unforgivable

Air - Ce Matin Là

Aerosmith - I Don't Want To Miss A Thing


----------



## Scapa (Jul 30, 2009)

1: Disturbed - Inside The Fire
2: Silver Forest - Opened Prisoner
3: The Baseballs - Bleeding Love
4: Fable Soundtrack - Hook Coast
5: Silver Forest - Mouryou No Yami
6: Abingdon Boys School - Howling (Darker Than Black OP)
7: Lily Allen - Him
8: The Black Mages - Life - In memory of KEITEN
9: Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober
10: One Piece - Ikirukagiri Tatakai Wa Tsuzuku


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 30, 2009)

1. "Let Your Love Go" - Bread
2. "Dawn: Dawn Is a Feeling" - The Moody Blues
3. "Good King Joy" - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
4. "Two Step" - Dave Matthews Band
5. "The Entertainer/Rag Time Dance" - Marvin Hamlisch/Scott Joplin
6. "Mister Cellophane" - John C. Reilly
7. "The Riders of Rohan" - London Philharmonic Orchestra and London Voices
8. "Sweet Emotion" - Aerosmith
9. "San Francisco Bay Blues" - Bill Crofut and Chris Brubeck
10. "Desist Reprise" - Dollis Hill


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 30, 2009)

"Swing Life Away" --Rise Against
"Polyushko-Pole" -- Origa
"Tilt Ya Head Back" -- Christina Aguilera
"High Enough" -- Damn Yankees
"Ecstasy [Club Mix]" -- ATB
"Luck Be a Lady" -- Frank Sinatra
"The End of Heartache" -- Killswitch Engage
"Por Una Cabeza ["Scent of a Woman" soundtrack] -- The Tango Project
"Na Na Na" -- The Adicts
"Walk The Line" -- Johnny Cash


----------



## Hazy (Jul 30, 2009)

"Still Waters Run Deep" - The 69 Eyes
"Circular malevolence" - Elf Power
"Try Not To Save Me" - Two Tongues 
"The End Has No End" - The Strokes
"She Sun" - The Subways
"Buried A Lie" - Senses Fail
"vordhosbn" - Aphex Twin
"Gettysburg" Ratatat 
"The Past Should Stay Dead" Emarosa
"Back To The Web" - Elf Power


----------



## Lamb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Radiohead* - "Reckoner"
*The Murder City Devils* - "Field of Fire"
*Amnese* - "O ocaso de Sofia"
*The Mountain Goats* - "The First Few Desperate Hours"
*The Sweatshop Union* - "Gutter Ball"
*Camera Obscura* - "Swans"
*Crime In Stereo* - "Sudan"
*The Phantom Band* - "Left Hand Wave"
*Queens of the Stone Age* - "Broken Box"
*Eleanoora Rosenholm* - "Ovet ja huoneet"


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

1. *Plastic* - Walls of Jericho
2. *Personal Jesus* - Marilyn Manson
3. *Wayfarer Youth* - Alexisonfire
4. *Hit the Lights* - All Time Low
5. *Composure* - August burns Red
6. *Easy Tiger* - Every Time I Die
7. *Freelancer* - Sonic Syndicate
8. *Risen* - Eyes Set to Kill
9. *No more 2nd Chances* - Caliban
10. *Hellbender Turbulence* - Lordi


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 31, 2009)

*Let the bodies hit the floor *- Drowning Pool
*Ms. Jackson* - OutKast
*It Wasn't Me* - Shaggy
*Money In The Bank* - Swizz Beatz
*The Way I Are* - Timbaland
*Love Story* - Taylor Swift
*Say Say Say* - Paul Mcartney ft. Michael Jackson
*Flashing Lights* - Kanye West
*Que Tengo Que Hacer* - Daddy Yankee
*Collide* - Howie Day


----------



## dagmaaar (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Escape The Fate - This War Is Ours.
2. Kelly Clarkson - Don't Let Me Stop You
3. Ryan Cabrera - Say
4. Sum 41 - Pieces
5. Escape The Fate - The Guillotine
6. The Gazette - Filth In The Beauty
7. The Devil Wears Prada - Number Three, Never Forget
8. The Gazette - Art Drawn by Vomit
9. We Are The Ocean - God Damn Good
10.Coldplay - A Message


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pussycat Dolls* - Hush Hush (I Will Survive remix)
*Michael Jackson* - Heal The World
*Kanye West* - Touch The Sky
*Usher* - Caught Up
*The Beloved* - Sweet Harmony
*DBSK* - Wrong Number
*Enrique Iglesias* - Hero
*Beyonce* - Smash Into You
*Big Bang* - Lies
*Dario G* - Sunchyme


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

*Tomorrow Comes Today*-Flogging Molly
*Under The Weather*-Kt Tunstall
*Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger*-Daft Punk
*Love Is Gone*-David Guetta
*Amsterdam*-Coldplay
*Angel*-Massive Attack
*Suddenly I see*-Kt Tunstall
*Fine + 2 Pts*-Minus the Bear
*Poison*-The Prodigy
*Intro*-The Prodigy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 2, 2009)

I've always tried to be as diverse as I can
*
Asian Kung-fu Generation -* _SAIREN_
*Jay-Z - *_Say Hello_
*Skid Row -* _18 and Life_
*High and Mighty Color -* _Pride ~D.D.INORemix_
*Lupe Fiasco -* _Switch (The Science Project) _
*BlazeBlue LE Soundtrack -* _Catus Carnival (Taokaka)_
*Sonic Adventure -* _Open Your Heart_
*Weezer -* _In the Garage_
*Michael Jackson - *_I Can't Help It_
*Virtua Fighter 4 -* _RIVER/SHUN_

for fun I did 10 more
*
Bleach OST -* _catch-22_*
Street Fighter III: Third Strike OST - *_Ending 2_
*Guilty Gear XX #XX Reloaded -*_ Take the Pain_
*Notorious B.I.G -* _F*cking You Tonight_
*Michael Jackson - *_Remember The Time_
*Lupe Fiasco -* _U Don't Know_
*DBZ: Super Butouden -* _Son Gohan's Theme_
*Chris Rock -* _Gun Control_
*Tekken 5 and Tekken Dark Resurrection -* _Twist & Scream_
*Samurai Champloo - *_reflective_


----------



## Kreig (Aug 2, 2009)

Breathe Carolina - Diamonds
A Skylit Drive - Drown The City
Asking Alexandria - I Was Once Possibly Perhaps A King
The Word Alive - Casanova Rodeo
blessthefall - To Hell and Back
Whitechapel - Devirgination Studies
Winds of Plague - Decimate The Weak
Suicide Silence - The Price of Beauty
Carnifex - My Heart In Atrophy
Watchout! There's Ghosts - A Beautiful Goodbye


----------



## Horan (Aug 3, 2009)

**Asterisk* - Orange Range
*Pushing Me Away* - Linkin Park
*My Only* - Goodnight Nurse
*Whispers in the Dark* - Skillet
*Californication* - Red Hot Chili Peppers
*Somewhere I Belong* - Linkin Park
*D-technoLife* - UVERworld
*Canon Rock* - Jerry C
*1985* - Bowling For Soup
*Here We Go Again* - Paramore


----------



## Disco_Juan (Aug 3, 2009)

*I Hate Sally* ~ Iseah's Cancer
*MGR* ~ Allusions
*2 By Bukowski* ~ Zagadka
*Unexpect* ~ Psychic Jugglers
*Engineer* ~ First Frost
*Sharks Keep Moving* ~ Cashmere, Washington
*An Albatross* ~ Electric Suits and Cowboy Boots
*Fuck Buttons* ~ Sweet Love For Planet Earth
*Rico Sanchez *~ Track 17
*Horse Feathers* ~ In Our Blood


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 3, 2009)

*GO!GO!7188* - "Tsuki to Koura"
*Off Minor* - "No Conversationalist I"
*Pavement* - "Fillmore Jive"
*At the Gates* - "Cold"
*Iron Lung* - "Lumbar Puncture Test"
*Emancipator* - "Eve"
*Converge* - "Farewell Note to This City"
*Blue Sky Black Death* - "Long Division"
*Isis* - " - "
*Sun O)))* - "Alice"


----------



## Damaris (Aug 3, 2009)

*The Sweetback Sisters:* my uncle used to love me but she died
*Kings of Leon:* be somebody
*Keane:* spiralling
*Ryan Adams:* the sun also sets
*Sugar:* if i can't change your mind
*Mayday Parade:* just say you're into it
*Elbow:* the bones of you
*Foo Fighters:* monkey wrench
*Crush 40:* fuel me
*Matt Nathanson:* pretty the world


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Welp let's see
*
Lykke Li* - Little Bit
*A Tribe Called Quest* - We Can Get Down
*Common Sense* - Just in the Nick of Rhyme
*MC Lyte* - Kickin' 4 Brooklyn
*Barrington Levy* - Dancehall Rcok
*Martina Topely Bird* - Sandpaper Kisses
*Method Man* - Sub Crazy
*M.I.A.* - M.I.A._Cutty Ranks
*Bat For Lashes* - Glass


----------



## Cala (Aug 4, 2009)

*1. Incubus:* Light Grenades
*2. Incubus:* Have You Ever
*3. Green Day:* Wake Me Up When September Ends
*4. Incubus:* Oil And Water
*5. Paul Simon:* Patterns
*6. Simon & Garfunkel:* A Hazy Shade Of Winter
*7. Simon & Garfunkel:* Flowers Never Bend With The Rainfall
*8. Incubus:* Wish You Were Here
*9. Avenged Sevenfold:* Sidewinder
*10. Avril Lavigne:* My World


----------



## Lamb (Aug 4, 2009)

*Super Furry Animals* - "Torra Fy Ngwallt Yn Hir"
*The Beatles* - "Golden Slumbers"
*Ween* - "Blackjack"
*Antarctica* - "Return to Omma Dawn"
*Junius* - "From the Isle of the Blessed"
*The Delgados* - "Repeat Failure"
*David Bowie* - "It Ain't Easy"
*John Frusciante* - "One More of Me"
*Guided by Voices* - "Wrecking Now"
*1905* - "Throw"


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Korb- Make me bad
Petshop boys- West end girls
Ludacris- Moneymaker'
The Rub
Dj Alpha- Smack Break
Stones- its all over now
socail distortion- bad luck
The O'Jays- i love music
Maroon 5- little of your time
Delyca, Rocco- Soul


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 5, 2009)

1 Adele-Hometown Glory
2 Nas-Take It In Blood
3 Japanese Cartoons-Heirplanes
4 Lupe Fiasco-Fighters
5 Kanye West-Good Life
6 John Legend-Stereo
7 Nickelback-Rockstar
8 Common-Be
9 K'naan-Soobax
10 K'naan-Take A Minute


----------



## Horan (Aug 5, 2009)

*Here we go.*

The Diary of Jane (Acoustic) - _Breaking Benjamin_
It's a Long Way to the Top - _AC/DC_
Bleed It Out - _Linkin Park_
With Me - _Sum 41_
Shoot to Thrill - _AC/DC_
My Immortal - _Evanescence_
Blood - _My Chemical Romance_
Until the Day I Die - _Story of the Year_
Hum Hallelujah - _Fall Out Boy_
Slide -_ Goo Goo Dolls_


----------



## Disco_Juan (Aug 5, 2009)

*65daysofstatic *~ When We Were Younger & Better
*The Decemberists* ~ Oceanside
*Queens of the Stone Age* ~ In The Fade
*Bjork* ~ Just By The Book
*Ratatat* ~ Shempi
*Patrick Watson* ~ Drifters
*The Cinematic Orchestra* ~ Breathe
*A Silver Mount Zion* ~ 13 Bues For Thirteen Moons
*The Locust* ~ The Unwilling... Led by the Unqualified... Doing The Unnecessary... For The Ungrateful
*Steve Von Till* ~ Midhaven


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 6, 2009)

the mayor laments the failure of his many town folk - frog eyes
life styles of the truly lazy - the briefs 
black math - white stripes
iguana in trouble - melt-banana
see you at the lights - 1990s
pale blue eyes - velvet underground
pump up the volume - cool kids
the spirit is near - devendra banhart
females - the ziggens
reset - outkast


----------



## blue berry (Aug 9, 2009)

Sixth Station - Spirited Away OST
Cross Game - Alice Nine
Come - Namie Amuro
My Generation - Starfield
Yura Yura - Sakura Haruno
The End - MCR
Boys and Girls - LMC
Deny Me - Submersed
In PIeces - Shannon Noll


----------



## Nicola (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Love Drunk - Boys Like Girls
2. Fall to Pieces - Velvet Revolver
3. I Can't Do It Alone - 3OH!3
4. Seven Years - Saosin
5. Collide - Howie Day
6. Roses - OutKast
7. Easy Target - blink-182
8. Party Like a Rock Star - Shop Boyz ()
9. All You Wanted - Michelle Branch
10. Still Around - 3OH!3


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Fragma - Toca's Miracle
2. Madonna - Vogue
3. The Game Ft. Lil Wayne - My Life
4. Super Junior - Rokuggo
5. Michael Buble - Lost
6. Razorlight - America
7. The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It
8. Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head
9. Boyz II Men - End Of The Road
10. AC/DC - Highway To Hell


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 10, 2009)

*Nirvana* - Lithium
*Oasis* - Shakermaker
*Audioslave* - Gasoline
*Hollywood Undead* - Paradise Lost
*Atmosphere* - Shrapnel
*Nirvana* - You Know You're Right
*Portugal. The Man* - Bad, Bad Levi Brown
*Kubichek!* - Hometown Strategies
*Nobuo Uematsu* - Violator
*Nine Inch Nails* - Just Like You Imagined


----------



## KakU Camui (Aug 11, 2009)

1.Kugutsu-E-*The GazettE*
2.Journey through the Decade-*Gackt*
3.Bittersweet Symphony-*The Verve*
4.Mr. Brightside-*The Killers*
5.My Immortal-*Evanescence*
6.Mayonaka ni Kawashita Yakusoku-*Malice Mizer*
7.Futatsu no Kodou to Akai Tsumi-*ON/OFF*
8.Cage-*Dir en Grey*
9.19sai-*Suga Shikao*
10.Accidentally in Love-*Counting Crows*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Posted in this about one and a half years ago, let's see how much I've changed:

1. Hero/Heroine - Boys Like Girls
2. Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard
3. Drops of Jupiter - Train
4. 18 Days - Saving Abel
5. UNITE! - Ayumi Hamasaki
6. Kaeritaku Nattayo - ikimonogakari
7. Hip-Hop Saved my Life - Lupe Fiasco
8. Energy - Keri Hilson
9. Blueside - Rooney
10. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Rocket Man ~ Jason Mraz 
2. Orinoco Flow ~ Celtic Woman
3. Never Say Never ~ The Fray
4. Come On Get Higher ~ Matt Nathanson
5. He Lives in You ~ Tina Turner
6. Green Eyes ~ Coldplay
7. Freedom Cry ~ Deep Forest
8. Falling Apart ~ Matt Nathanson
9. Chinese Sleep Chant ~ Coldplay
10. 99 Luft Balloons ~ Nena


----------



## roboxdino (Aug 11, 2009)

road to joy - bright eyes
critical world - dope stars inc
syndrome- deathstars
surface- assemblage 23
trickstar- despairs ray
enjoy the abuse - combichrist
lover i dont have to love- bright eyes
black- razed in black
stitches - orgy
screaming of the unborn - annal nathrakh


----------



## Nicola (Aug 12, 2009)

1. My Girls - Animal Collective
2. Colors - Crossfade
3. Hit the Floor - Bullet for My Valentine
4. I Don't Care (feat. Adam Gontier) - Apocalyptica
5. On My Own - Three Days Grace
6. Never Too Late - Three Days Grace
7. Cry for You - September
8. The Hospital - And Then There Were None
9. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich - Lady GaGa
10. Death of Me - RED


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2009)

Ocean House Mirror - Max Richter
Bride of the Buck - Estradasphere
The Fields Remember My Father - Last  Days
The Killing Tent - *shels
Rumanian Rhapsody No. 1 - London Symphony Orchestra
Room 101 - Carcass
Infralove - Diablo Swing Orchestra
Friends are Evil - Jesu
Pretend to Forget - Message to Bears
Erotico (The Burglars) - John Zorn


----------



## KakU Camui (Aug 13, 2009)

1.Ju te Veux-*Malice Mizer*
2.Ichirin no Hana-*High and Mighty Color*
3.The Final-*Dir en Grey*
4.Savior-*Skillet*
5.Longing-*Gackt*
6.Vi-Vi-Vi-*SuG*
7.Kaikou-*Kozi*
8.Kizuna-*Mayumi Asano*
9.Sway-*Vanessa Carlton*
10.Dark Wings-*Within Temptation*


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

1. *Will Young* - Grace
2. *Britney Spears* - Radar
3. *Usher* - U Got It Bad
4. *Kasabian* - Club Foot
5. *Gwen Stefani* - Wind It Up
6. *Busted* - Year 3000
7. *Blink 182* - Rock Show
8. *Pink* - Sober
9. *Michael Jackson* - Heal The World
10. *2NE1* - Fire

Bit of a wide choice there.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 14, 2009)

Points of Authority - Linkin Park
Paparazzi - Lady Gaga
Good Life - Kanye West
Houkiboshi - Younha
Ai Kotoba - Home Made Kazoku
Parade - HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR
Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day
Right Round - Flo Rida feat. Kesha
Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry
Way I Are - Timbaland feat. Keri Hilson


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 14, 2009)

BoA - Scream
Bloc Party - Tulips
Amuro Namie - Whisper
7 AIR - Kowarenai Ai ga Hoshii no
Hamasaki Ayumi - Over
Cut Copy - Midnight Runner
Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye
Koda Kumi - ECSTASY
ravex - Believe in LOVE feat. BoA
clammbon - Bass, Bass, Bass


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 15, 2009)

1. The Roots - Can't Stop This
2. Dj Deckstream - Love Me Hate the Game Remix
3. Paramore - When It Rains
4. Kanye West - Good Life
5. Kool and the Gang - Celebration 
6. Colin Munroe - Break Off
7. Hiltop Hoods - Clown Prince Restrung 
8. Daft Punk - High Fidelity
9. Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance 
10. Substantial - Labor Pains


----------



## stardust (Aug 16, 2009)

#1. 'Walcott' ~ Vampire Weekend
#2. 'Wax Simulacra' ~ The Mars Volta
#3. 'Habanera' ~ Kate Nash
#4. 'She's Good For Business' ~ MSTRKRFT
#5. 'Mystic, Oriental Love Consultation (2nd Card Arrangement)' ~ NKZ, ZUN
#6. 'Six Barrel Shotgun' ~ BRMC
#7. 'Trace the Moment' ~ IOSYS
#8. 'Lullabye' ~ Grizzly Bear
#9. 'Focker' ~ Late of the Pier
#10. 'Titanium Expose' ~ Sonic Youth


----------



## Hope (Aug 16, 2009)

Breakin' Dishes - *Rihanna*
Everything I Do - *Bryan Adams*
Dance Wiv Me - *Dizzee Rascal ft. Calvin Harris & Chrome*
We Made You - *Eminem*
Keeps Getting Better - *Christina Aguilera*
Welcome To The World - *Kevin Rudolf ft. Kid Cudi*
Seventeen Forever - *Metro Station*
Poker Face - *Lady Gaga*
Boom Boom Pow - *Black Eyed Peas*
Abracadabra - *Brown Eyed Girls*


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 17, 2009)

_Just Dance_ - Lady GaGa
_Simple Design_ - Breaking Benjamin
_The Hand That Feeds_ - Nine Inch Nails
_Forever_ - Papa Roach
_Tomorrow_ - SR71
_Our Truth_ - Lacuna Coil
_Pendulous Threads_ - Incubus
_Break My Fall_ - Breaking Benjamin
_I Kissed A Girl_ - Katy Perry
_One Step Closer_ - Linkin Park


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 17, 2009)

1. Hate U, Love U - *Super Junior*
2. I hope - *F.T. Island*
3. Song For You  - *DongBangShinKi*
4. Love Love Love - *Epik High*
5. Beautiful Life - *DongBangShinKi*
6. Balloons - *DongBangShinKi*
7. SCAR - *SHINee*
8. Sad Promise - *Davichi*
9. One - *DongBangShinKi*
10. Love119 - *K.wil ft MC Mong*


----------



## MagicPony (Aug 18, 2009)

1.Heavenly Divine - Jedi Mind Tricks
2. Since I've Been loving you - Led Zeppelin
3. Living Dead Beat - Children of Bodom
4. Back in your Head - Tegan and Sara
5. The Birds and The Bees - Breath Carolina
6. Life Being What it is - Kaki King
7.Saturday - Electrelane 
8. On The Eve of War - Jedi Mind Tricks ft. GZA
9. Kids - MGMT
10. Mr Your on Fire - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Nickelback ~ Hero
2. Cradle of Filth ~ Nymphetamine
3. Ikimono-Gakari ~ Hotaru no Hikari 
4. Cobra Starship ~ The City Is At War
5. MSI ~ Stupid MF
6. Gackt ~ Mizerable
7. Marilyn Manson ~ Sweet Dreams
8. Gackt ~ Farewell
9. 10 Years ~ Wasteland
10. 3OH!3 ~ Punkbitch


----------



## Prowler (Aug 18, 2009)

*1. Kiss -* Detroit Rock City
*2. Motorhead -* Overkill  
*3. Iron Maiden - *Phantom Of The Opera
*4. Judas Priest - *Living After Midnight  
*5. Jimi Hendrix -* Easy Rider 
*6. Bob Dylan -* Subterranean Homesick Blues
*7. Johnny Cash -* Hot Rod Lincoln
*8. Stevie Ray Vaughan -* Rood Mood  
*9. Michael Jackson* - Beat it 
*10. Cream* - Strange Brew


----------



## Lamb (Aug 18, 2009)

*Fear Before* - "Treeman"
*The Blood Brothers* - "You're the Dream Unicorn!"
*Circle Takes the Square* - "In the Nervous Light of Sunday"
*Maps & Atlases* - "Every Place is a House"
*Between the Buried and Me* - "White Walls"
*The Sound of Animals Fighting* "Act IV: You Don't Need a Witness"
*Cursive* - "Driftwood: A Fairy Tale"
*Mastodon* - "Divinations"
*Against Me!* - "Baby, I'm an Anarchist!"
*Streetlight Manifesto* - "Keasbey Nights"

I may or may not have just pushed the "genius" button.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Aug 19, 2009)

1)Sacrifice-Jedi Mind Tricks
2)Do Ya Head Like This-E-40
3)From Long Beach To Brink City-Snoop Dogg Ft. Redman
4)Mr.Sandman-Method man
5)I'm Back-Dubb
6)Welcome to My Hood-Juice
7)Internally Bleeding- Immortal Technique
8)Don't Say Goodnight-Isley Brothers
9)Creepin on ah come up-Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
10)Freedom-Crooked I Feat.Fred Knuxx


----------



## Sen (Aug 20, 2009)

Evanescence - Listen to the Rain
Trapt - Echo
Marilyn Manson - Coma White
VNV Nation - Illusion
Gregory and the Hawk - Birds and Boats
Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight to Video
The Lonely Island - On a Boat
Trapt - Headstrong
American Head Charge - Seamless
Flaw - Only the Strong


----------



## Hikarabita (Aug 21, 2009)

1. Foo Fighters - X-Static
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Deep Kick
3. Arctic Monkeys - I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor
4. Incubus - Vitamin
5. Foo Fighters - Razor
6. The White Stripes - Little Acorns
7. Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun
8. Nirvana - About a Girl
9. Nirvana - Dumb
10. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Throw Away Your Television


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 21, 2009)

*Primus* - The Air is Getting Slippery
*Television* - Prove it
*Riverside* - Volte Face
*The Velvet Underground* - Beginning To See The Light
*The Church* - Reptile
*Damien Rice* - Cannonball
*In Flames* - Colony
*Swervedriver* - Scrawl and Scream
*iLiKETRAiNS* - No Miltary Parade
**Shels* - Indian Part 1


Part 2
*The Notwist* - Pilot
*Gojira* - To Sirius
*Fear Before The March Of Flames* - Absolute Future
*dredg* - Catch Without Arms
*Tool* - Parabola
*Sigor Ros* - Alfosskor Song
*American Football* - Five Silent Miles
*Tool* - No Quarter
*Red House Painters* - Have You forgotten
*The Appleseed Cast* - Messenger

im bored part 3
*Gorguts* - The Carnal State
*Jedi Mind Tricks* - The Deer Hunter
*The Beatles* - Good Day Sunshine
*Pink Floyd* - See Saw
*Aloha* - Protest Song
*Aloha* - Fractures
*Sun Kil Moon* - Gentle Moon
*dredg* - Ode To The sun
*The Smiths* - Frankly Mr. Shankl;y
*Squarepusher* - Red hOt car


----------



## Lissy★ (Aug 22, 2009)

1. _Dirty Little Secret_ by *The All-American Rejects*
2. _Tonight_ by *FM Static*
3. _Dig_ by *Incubes*
4. _Waking Up In Vegas_ by *Katy Perry*
5. _Don't Trust Me_ by *3OH!3*
6. _The Older I Get_ by *Skillet*
7. _S.E.X._ by *Nickelback*
8. _Sugar, We're Going Down_ by *Fall Out Boy*
9. _Strange And Beautiful_ by *Aqualung*
10. _I'm a bitch_ by *Alanis Morissette*


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 22, 2009)

1. You belong with me-Taylor Swift
2. Viva la Vida- Coldplay
3. Speed over Beethoven-DDR
4. Scar Tissue- Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. Im in heaven (when you kiss me) - ATC
6. Hero- NickelBack
7. Gerudo Valley Redux(2.0)- ZREO TEAM
8. Ectasy-ATB
9. Clocks-Coldplay
10. Fire Burning- Sean Kingston


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

Hamburg Song - *Keane*
The Dark of the Matinee - *Franz Ferdinand*
Banana Pancakes - *Jack Johnson*
Icky Thump - *The White Stripes*
The End - *Matthew West*
Chelsea Dagger - *The Fratellis*
Candy - *Paolo Nutini*
One Week - *Barenaked Ladies*
Rememo - *Kings of Leon*
I Would Stay - *The Dangerous Summer*


----------



## Draydi (Aug 23, 2009)

"Otsegolectric" - Static X
"All that I've Got" - The Used
"Heading for the Sun" - Alexisonfire
"Slow Country" - Gorillaz
"Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence" - FACT
"Rock the House" - Gorillaz
"The Sharpest Lives" - My Chemical Romance
"Lunacy Fringe" - The Used
"Streamline" - System of a Down
"You're Some Sort of Big, Fat, Smart-bug, Aren't you?" - Minus the Bear


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 23, 2009)

1) prostye dizheniy-t.A.T.u
2)xoxo-nickasaurl
3)all i want for Christmas is you-MCR
4)welcome to my life-simple plan
5)wake me up when September ends-green day
6)the ghost of you-MCR
7)tra la la-Gunther
8)clowns-t.A.T.u
9)rocksrar-Nickleback
10)lets start a riot-three days grace


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 23, 2009)

*Braid* - Never Will Come For Us
*Liquid Tension Experiment* - Three Minute Warning
*Sade* - Never As Good As The First Time
*Bauhaus* - St. Vitus Dance
*Sigor Ros* - Popplagio
*The Smiths* -STretch Out and Wait
*Subtle* - She
*Ulver* - Capitel II
*Ween* - The Golden Eel
*The Samuel Jackson five* - Person most likely...


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 23, 2009)

1. I'm so paid - Akon
2. Avisame - Tony Dize
3. Ride Or Die - Ace Hood (Wtf is this doing in my iPod?)
4. El Rey Tiburon - Mana
5. Torturame - Franco "El Gorila"
6. No Era Por Ahi - Tego Calderon
7. El Amor - Tito "El Bambino"
8. Sora Iro Days - Nakagawa Shouko
9. Mi Alma Se Muere - Omega Ft. Pitbull & Fuego
10. She Wants To Be Me - Busted


----------



## Mellie (Aug 23, 2009)

*"Hollaback Girl"* Gwen Stefani
*"The World"* Nightmare
*"Rebel Yell"* Billy Idol
*"No Leaf Clover" *Metallica
*"Numb/Encore"* Jay-Z/Linkin Park
*"Don't Tell Me"* Madonna
*"Friends"* Rain 
*"Anything" *Jay-Z
*"What You Waiting For?" *Gwen Stefani
*"Bad" *Michael Jackson


----------



## erubescent (Aug 23, 2009)

L-O-V-E U - Leah Dizon
Reila - the GazettE
Remember Me - T.I.
Can't Sleep, Can't Eat, I'm Sick - Namie Amuro
What Them Girls Like - Ludacris
Destination Nowhere - Erika Sawajiri
Black Cherry - Koda Kumi
Do Me More - Namie Amuro
Owari To Mirai - girugamesh
Freakum Dress - Beyonce


----------



## Tigress (Aug 29, 2009)

Ghost Love Score - Nightwish
Rabbits Are Roadkill On Rt. 37 - AFI
Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
Rebel Yell - Lukas Rossi
Bleed It Out - Linkin Park
Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne
With me - Sum 41
Prelude 12/21 - AFI
Fuzzy Blue Lights - Owl City
Balance - A Skylit Drive


----------



## Hope (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pixie Lott* - Boys & Girls
*David Guetta Ft. Kelly Rowland* - When Love Takes Over
*The Script* - The Man Who Can't Be Moved
*Jonas Brothers* - Poison Ivy
*Tinchy Stryder Ft. N-Dubz* - Number 1
*Kings Of Leon* - Sex On Fire
*Big Bang* - Lies
*Little Boots* - New In Town
*Super Junior* - Sorry, Sorry
*Taio Cruz* - Break Your Heart


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

*Almost Easy* - A7X
*Homecoming* - Green Day
*Crawling* - Linkin Park
*Have a Nice Day* - Bon Jovi
*Helena* - My Chemical Romance
*Fifteen* - Taylor Swift
*You Can* - David Archuleta
*Permanent Monday* - Jordin Sparks
*Reflection* - Christina Aguilera
*A Thousand Miles* - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Paramore *- Pressure
*Boys Like Girls* - Thunder
*Paramore* - Decode
*All Time Low* - Dear Maria Count Me In
*Muse* - Supermassive Black Hole
*Something Corporate* - Punk Rock Princess
*Tinchy Stryder ft N-Dubz* - Number 1
*Snow Patrol* - Chasing Cars
*The Ting Tings* - That's Not My Name
*Aly & AJ* - Bullseye


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 29, 2009)

1. 1, 2, 3, 4 ~ *Plain White T's*
2. Sweet Pea ~ *Amos Lee*
3. Maggie May ~ *Rod Stewart*
4. Come Home ~ *OneRepublic*
5. Hey Baby ~ *DJ Otzi*
6. Somnambulist (Simply Being Loved) ~ *BT*
7. To Where You Are ~ *Josh Groban*
8. My Love ~ *Justin Timberlake*
9. Green Eyes ~ *Coldplay*
10. Come What May ~ *Nicole Kidman and Ewan McGregor*


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 29, 2009)

lol.... im too lazy to write them all but 3 were songs by T.I, 2 were by g-dragon
2 eminem songs, 1 by linkin park, 1 by jay-z and 1 by big-bang


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 29, 2009)

1. "Dismal Day" by Bread
2. "Stay Home" by Film Dialogue
3. "Need You" by Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. "She's the Only One" by Bread
5. "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" by The Beatles
6. "Hotpoint Special/Trip to Sofia" by Hotpoint Stringband
7. "The Night: Nights in White Satin" by The Moody Blues
8. "Boys Just Wanna Have Guns" by Capitol Steps
9. "Te Quiero Mucho" by Polbo
10. "Polka Party" by Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Maris (Aug 29, 2009)

*1. "So sorry" by Feist
2. "The Way it" by Prodigy
3. "You can't always get what you want" by The Rolling Stones
4. "Mr Bojangles" by Nina Simone
5. "I don't love anyone" by Belle & Sebastian
6. "Bongo bongo" by Manu Chao
7. "Speed dial No.2" by Zero 7 
8. "Six Feet Under Theme song" :rofl
9. "Requiem Mass Dies Irae" Verdi
10. "Enjoy the Silence" by Keane (covering Depeche Mode)*


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

1. Practice Makes Perfect - Cute Is What We Aim For
2. Womanizer - Britney Spears
3. Beautiful Colors - Kill Paradise
4. As the Rush Comes - Motorcycle 
5. On Top of the World - Boys Like Girls
6. Hummingbird - Never Shout Never
7. Believe - Yellowcard
8. The Reason - Hoobastank 
9. Fight Inside - RED
10. Must Be Dreaming - Frou Frou


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Sep 3, 2009)

01. Stupid Shitt by Girlicious
02. Rebirthing by Skillet
03. Stacy's Mom by Fountain of Wayne
04. In Love With a Girl by Gavin DeGraw
05. Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield
06. Your Guardian Angel by RJA
07. Fences by Paramore <3
08. Riot Girl by Good Charlotte
09. Nerdy by Busted
10. With Love by Hilary Duff

Wow, I have such a variety of music, lol.


----------



## nelthilta (Sep 3, 2009)

Reflection by Lea Salonga
The World's Half Asleep by Joe Nolan
The Grand Tour by George Jones
Pride by Seether
Forget to Remember by Mudvayne
Delilah by Tom Jones
Travelin' Soldier by The Dixie Chicks
Goodbye Beautiful Day by Aviatic
Her Lips Destroy by Closed Heart Surgery 
Two Times by The Blakes


----------



## Nicola (Sep 5, 2009)

1. Your Star - The All-American Rejects
2. Why Can't I? - Liz Phair
3. Under My Skin - Sarah Connor
4. Electroshock - 3OH!3
5. Can't Stop the Rain - CASCADA
6. Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard
7. Time - Benny Bonassi Presents the Biz
8. A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton
9. Emergency - Paramore
10. My Name Is Love - Amy Diamond


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

1- I don't like it like this - The Radio Dept.
2- Mild Child - The Shins
3- Goodnight and Go - Imogen Heap
4- Turn on Me - The Shins
5- Bathwater - No Doubt
6- Karmacoma - Massive Attack
7- Come together - Primal Scream
8- Morning Passages - Philip Glass
9- Napoleon on the Bellerophon - Beirut
10- Untitled (how does it feel) - D'Angelo


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Poets of the Fall - "Carnival of Rust"
System of a Down - "Fuck the System"
Take That - "Patience"
Super Junior - "It's You"
Poets of the Fall - "Overboard"
Korn - "Evolution"
Disturbed - "The Night"
DBSK - "Mirotic"
Jars of Clay - "Flood"
Red - "Pieces"


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2009)

School Food Punishment - Futiristic Imagination
Oasis - Falling Down
Down - RKM & Ken-Y
Lil'B - Orange
Rise Against - Ready to Fall
The Lonely Island - Like a Boss
Hitomi - If I were a bird.
Lia - Torch
ABS - Howling


----------



## Nicola (Sep 6, 2009)

This thread is too addicting. :ho 

1. We're All to Blame - Sum 41
2. Ichirin no Hana - High and Mighty Color
3. If Anyone Cared - Nickelback
4. When I'm Gone - Simple Plan
5. I'm So Sick - Flyleaf
6. Why - Limp Bizkit
7. It'll Be OK - Limp Bizkit
8. Under My Skin - Sarah Connor
9. Worth the Pain - Digital Summer
10. Through Glass - Stone Sour


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 6, 2009)

1yura yura-hearts grow
2keep holding on-avril lavigne
3traa la la-gunther
4kryptonite-3 doors down
5teenagers-MCR
6helena-MCR
7cubicels-MCR lol
8i'm not okay-MCR
9welcome to my life-simple plan 
10waiting on the world to change-john mayer


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 6, 2009)

*La Tortura* -Shakira
*Swang* - Trae
*She Builds Quick Machines *- Velvet Revolver
*Hip Hop Is Dead* - Nas
*Makes Me Wonder* -Maroon 5
*Hybrid Moments* - The Misfits
*Kick Push* - Lupe Fiasco
*Fuck You* - Lily Allen
*La Camisa Negra* - Juanes
*You and Me* - Lifehouse


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2009)

Hammertime- UNI
Get Ready- Median
Tirerdes Traits- Oxmo Puccino & Sly Johnson
Rising Down- The Roots, Mos Def, Styles P
Bureo, Bureo- Tego Calderon
How Big Is Your World?-Median
Abayarde- Tego Calderon
The Rise & Fall- Nas
Ambitionz Az A Ridah- Tupac
Where It All Started- Ohmega Watts


----------



## Nicola (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Already Over - RED
2. Fall to Pieces - Avril Lavigne
3. Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas
4. All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me) - Bullet for My Valentine
5. What Hurts the Most - CASCADA
6. Speak of the Devil - Sum 41
7. Hello - Evanescence
8. Don't Trust Me - 3OH!3
9. Rebirthing - Skillet
10. When I'm Gone - The Click Five


----------



## Kabomacho (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet Home Alabama ~ _Lynard Skynyrd_
Days ~ _Flow_
Wake Up ~ _Story of the Year_
Paralyzer ~ _Finger Eleven_
Simple Man ~ _Lynard Skynyrd_
Part of Me ~ _Linkin Park_
Build God, Then We'll Talk ~ _Panic! At the Disco_
My Generation ~ _The Who_
Watch Them Fall Down ~ _DJ Spoke_
Chop Suey ~ _System of a Down_

Wow, I'd forgotten I had some of this stuff.


----------



## Yomi (Sep 8, 2009)

Tear You Apart - She Wants Revenge
Richman - 3OH!3
Drama Queen - Family Force 5
Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon
Archers - Brand New
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
Hotel California - Eagles
Halo - Beyonce
Collide - Howie Day
Big Girl Now - New Kids on the Block & Lady Gaga


----------



## Nicola (Sep 9, 2009)

1. Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson
2. Stuck - Stacie Orrico
3. Right Round - Flo Rida (U SPIN MA HEAD RITE ROUND, RITE ROUND!!!111!!1)
4. Never Far Away - Rush of Fools
5. Hit the Floor - Bullet for My Valentine
6. Dear Maria, Count Me In - All Time Low
7. Again - Yui
8. Keeper - Yellowcard
9. Dare - Gorillaz
10. King of the World - Porcelain and the Tramps


----------



## Disco_Juan (Sep 10, 2009)

_The 20th Century Was Already Mine_ ~ Fear Before
_Jackie Says_ ~ Mono
_Dear You _~ 1000 Travels of The Jawaharlal
_Jòga _~ Bjork
_Sow Some Lonesome Corners So Many Flowers Bloom_ ~ A Silver Mount Zion
_...As A Result Of Signals Being Crossed_ ~ Fear Before
_Funeral Monolith_ ~ The Secret
_First Snake Woman_ ~ Daughters
_Misfit Love (Live In Amsterdam)_ ~ Queens of the Stone Age
_Earwax Halo Manufactured For The Champion In All Of Us_ ~ The Locust


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 14, 2009)

1. Not Alone - All That Remains
2. Shadow - The Prodigy
3. You've Had Your Chance - Behind Crimson Eyes
4. The Prime Time of Your Life / The Brainwasher / Rollin' & Scratchin' / Alive - Daft Punk
5. Dance With The Wolves - Angerfist
6. Closer - DJ Fresh vs DJ Shadow
7. U Should Have Killed Me When U Had The Chance - A Day To Remember
8. Bass Is Kicking - Basshunter
9. Gimme Half - The Devil Wears Prada
10. Hit The Floor - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Nicola (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Womanizer - Britney Spears
2. Misery Loves Its Company - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
3. Let's Get It Started - Black Eyed Peas
4. Boyfriend - Ashlee Simpson
5. Remember the Name (feat. Styles of Beyond) - Fort Minor
6. Too Much to Ask - Avril Lavigne
7. Suga Suga - Baby Bash
8. Iris - The Goo Goo Dolls
9. Swing, Swing - The All-American Rejects
10. Shut Up and Explode - BOOM BOOM SATELLITES


----------



## Syugo (Sep 19, 2009)

I Know What I Am - Band of Skulls
Drive, She Said - Julian Cope
On Reflection - Gentle Giant
Another Heart Calls - The All-American Rejects
Combat - Flobots
This Time - Richard Davis
How Could You - Mario
Brandenburg - Black Violin
Human - The Killers
Fake It - Seether


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2009)

November 1917: The Mint - :Golgotha:
Tiny Silver Hammers (Part 1) - Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Sing For Absolution - Muse
Weathercock - Jethro Tull
Cheap Vodka - Acid Bath
Csillagkoho - Thy Catafalque 
That Feel - Tom Waits
Suite for Toy Piano - John Cage
Supercharged (Crank 2 OST) - Mike Patton
Kezef - Marc Ribot


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2009)

_The Real Folk Blues_ -- The Seatbelts
_Smoke Signals_ -- Emancipator
_Simple Test_ -- Saltillo
_Lady Brown_ -- Nujabes
_Brother (Watching)_ -- Shad
_In Justice_ -- Kotaro Nakagawa
_Mercury, the Winged Messenger_ -- Gustav Holst
_Jewel Box_ -- Jeff Buckley
_Only You Can Make You Happy_ -- Au Revoir Simone
_I Don't Know_ -- Lisa Hannigan


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

#1. 'Suzanne'~ Leonard Cohen
#2. 'Dragon Queen'~ Yeah Yeah Yeahs
#3. 'Bamboo Banga'~ M.I.A
#4. 'Tristan'~ Patrick Wolf
#5. 'Ulysses (Acoustic)'~ Franz Ferdinand
#6. 'Suddenly Everything Has Changed'~ The Postal Service
#7. 'My Best Friend'~ Annie
#8. 'Hang On To Yourself'~ David Bowie
#9. 'Skylined'~ Prodigy
#10. 'Freak Out'~ My Brightest Diamond


----------



## Hope (Sep 20, 2009)

Single Ladies - *Beyonce*
Castles in the Sky - *Ian Van Dahl*
Issues - *The Saturdays*
We Walk - *The Ting Tings*
When Love Takes Over - *David Guetta Ft. Kelly Rowland*
Goodbye Mr. A - *The Hoosiers*
Cookie Jar - *Gym Class Heroes Ft. The Dream*
Beautiful - *Snoop Dogg Ft. Pharell*
Fire - *Kasabian*
I Don't Care - *2NE1*


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 22, 2009)

1. Drake - Best I ever had
2. Young Money - Every girl
3. Eminem - Old time's sake
4. Drake feat. Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem - Forever
5. Massari - What kinda girl
6. Dishwalla - Angels or devils
7. Eminem - We made you
8. Lil Wayne feat. Static Major (R.I.P) - Lollipop
9. Daniel Powter - Bad day
10. Backstreet Boys - Safest place to hide


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 24, 2009)

1.- Green Man - Mark Owen
2.- American Pie - Madonna
3.- Beautiful Day - U2
4.- It's only Rock'n'Roll - Rolling Stones
5.- La tortura - Shakira & Alejandro Sanz
6.- South of the border - Robbie Williams
7.- Come on over - Christina Aguilera
8.- Cheap love song - Robbie Williams
9.- One - U2
10.- The lion sleeps tonight - REM


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Sep 24, 2009)

1. Jessica - Elliot Minor
2. Run, Don't Walk - Hey Monday
3. Anthems For A Seveenteen Year Old Girl - Broken Social Scene
4. Shattered - Trading Yesterday
5. Kiss A Girl - Skye Sweetnam
6. Before The Worst - The Script
7. Dear Maria, Count Me In - All Time Low
8. Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne
9. Suicide Sunday - The Friday Night Boys
10. Teenagers - Hayley Williams


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 24, 2009)

_Trains to Brazil_ - The Guillemots
_Transmission_ - Joy Division
_Prove Yourself_ - Radiohead
_Urami Bushi_ - Meiko Kaji
_Fingers in the Factories_ - Editors
_Idioteque_ - Radiohead
_Got To Get You Into My Life_ - The Beatles
_Will You Come and Fetch Me _- of Montreal
_Can't Hardly Stand It_ - Charlie Feathers
_Mr. Rock and Roll_ - Amy Macdonald


----------



## Nishiva (Sep 24, 2009)

1: Lolita's Medicine (From Autumn to Ashes VS Dead Poetic) - Legion of Doom
2: Do it again - The Chemical Brothers
3: Another one bites the dust - Queen
4: Shut me up - Mindless Self Indulgence
5: You're going down - Sick Puppies
6: Kill the Lights - The Birthday Massacre
7: Get your body beat - Combichrist
8: The Black Swan - Story of the Year
9: Bone Garden - I Am Ghost
10: Vermillion - Slipknot


----------



## Javs (Oct 5, 2009)

1. Bleed It Out - Linking Park
2. Stinkfist - Tool
3. Relax, Take It Easy - Mika
4. Mein Teil - Rammstein
5. Kids of the Future - Jonas Brothers
6. Bar-ba-sol - David Cook
7. Time to Dance - Panic! At the Disco
8. Hands Held High - Linkin Park
9. Welcome to the Black Parade - My Chemical Romance
10. Taking Over Me - Evanescence


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 5, 2009)

Dani California -- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Night Train (Alternative Version) -- Fools and Horses with Dirty Scarab
Somewhere I Belong -- Linkin Park
Le Rouet d'Omphale -- Camille Saint-Saens
S*********s, Inc. (Remix cc) -- Nine Inch Nails
Suite No. 3 in D, BWV 1068: V. Gigue -- J.S. Bach
B.Y.O.B -- System of a Down
Paper Planes -- M.I.A.

I absolutely hate all these songs except for the NIN.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 5, 2009)

1)Alones aqua timez 
2)Snowfall-t.A.T.u
3)how soon is now-the smiths 
4)welcome to my life-Simple plan
5)leave out all the rest-linkin park
6)Call-BSB
7)lazerboy-Sergey Lazarev
8)one step closer-linkin park
9)umbrella-vanilla sky
10)Given up-linkin park


----------



## Camille (Oct 6, 2009)

1. Helter Skelter - The Beatles
2. Let's Face the Music and Dance - Frank Sinatra
3. Kim - Eminem
4. Storm in a Teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. Mint Car - The Cure
6. Rewrite - Asian Kung-Fu Generation
7. Janie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith
8. Drain You - Nirvana
9. I Fought the Law (Cover) - Green Day
10. Junge - Die Ärzte


----------



## ILoveJimmyUrine (Oct 6, 2009)

Greatest Love Of All -- MSI
Bitches -- MSI
Big Girl Now (Feat. Lady Gaga) -- New Kids On The Block
The Best Of You -- Foo Fighters
Misery Business -- Paramore
When I Look At You -- Lesley Roy
Pork And Beans -- Weezer
Gone -- Chris Daughtry
Tenderoni (MSTRKRFT Remix) -- Chromeo
I'm In Love With You -- Joy Williams

Wow, what are the chances of getting two MSI songs? 

I really love all the songs except for "Gone" by Chris Daughtry.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 6, 2009)

1. Batman Beyond Theme
2. Foo Fighters- Let it Die
3. Big City Rock - Human
4. Hardline - She Sleeps in Madness 
5. Avenged Sevenfold - a Little Piece of Heaven
6. disturbed - Inside the Fire
7. Big City Rock - Black Betty
8. Howard Drossin - Metal Sonic
9. POD - Youth of the Nation
10. Tobymac - Catchafire (Whoopsie Daisy)
twas easy, as i have a shuffle


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2009)

> Batman Beyond Theme



AWESOME

"Rest My Chemistry - *Interpol*
"Yes! I Am A Long Way From Home" - *Mogwai*
"The Contenders" - *The Standard*
"Wolf Drawn" - *Emancipator*
"Have Patience" - *Coalesce*
"First Night In" - *Iron Lung*
"Fahrenheit Fair Enough" - *Telefon Tel Aviv*
"Grinning Mouths" - *Isis*
"Low Light Low Life" - *P.O.S.*
"Somebody Else's Baby" - *The Murder City Devils*


----------



## NingyoHime (Oct 20, 2009)

1)Cobra Starship//Guilty Pleasure
2)The Maine//I Must Be Dreaming
3)Utada Hikaru//Apple and Cinnamon
4)Lady GaGa//Paper Gangster
5)Slipknot//Vermillion Pt. 2
6)Christina Aguilera//Beautiful
7)A Static Lullaby//Mechanical Heart
8)Brand New//Jude Law and a Semester Abroad
9)Hollywood Undead//No. 5
10)All Time Low//Stella


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Again - YUI
2. Undisclosed desires - Muse
3. Chasing cars - Snow patrol
4. I dont wanna lose a thing - Aerosmith
5. Move along - All american rejects
6. The pretender - Foo fighters
7. All I wanted - Paramore
8. Know your enemy - Green day
9. The call - BSB 
10. Californication - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> "Low Light Low Life" - *P.O.S.*



Nice.

Anyways, 

Lambs at the slaughter - Defiance, Ohio
Angels - MF DOOM feat. Ghostface killah
I want her she wants me - the zombies
Corona - Calexico
Smoke two joints - bob marley
Just like a woman - bob dylan
Come together - the beatles
Sing Swan Song - CAN
I bleed - The Pixies
It's a Curse - Wolf Parade


----------



## Disco_Juan (Oct 21, 2009)

Patrick Watson - _Shame_
Jagga Jazzist - _The Stix_
An Albatross - _The Psychonaut and The Rustbelt_
Mice Parade - _Passing and Galloping_
Ghost of the Russian Empire - _The White Sea_
Okkervil River - _Another Radio Song_
Koenjihyakkei -_ Mibingvahre_
An Albatross - _3000 Light Years By Way of The Spacehawk
_Botch - _To Our Friends in the Great White North_
The Mark Inside - _Paradise_


----------



## Keelar (Oct 21, 2009)

*Paramore*- Misery Business
*Basement Jaxx*- Good Luck
*The Verve*-Neon Wilderness
*30 Seconds to Mars*-93 Million Miles
*Repo! The Genetic Opera*-Zydrate Anatomy
*The Smiths*-Nowhere Fast
*Led Zeppelin*-Stairway to Heaven
*The Kooks*-Got no love
*Korn*-Coming Undone
*Crystal Castles*- Lovers Who Uncover

A random mix for you!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

The Way I Are - Timbaland
Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys
Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz
Sexy Bitch - David Guetta
Run This Town - Jay Z
Stronger - Kanye
Save Yourself - Stabbing Westward
Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas
Real Mother Fuckin' G's


----------



## FireLorD (Oct 22, 2009)

*In Flames* - The Mirror's Truth
*LiFTED crew* - Hands Up High (New Version)
*Bawdy Festival* - Batte Dans Le Cul
*Headstrong* - 08 - I'am For Real
*Taniuchi Hideki* - Kodou
*Linkin Park* - Forgotten (Cut Edit)
*TobyMac* - Ignition
*The Prom Kings* - Blow
*Foo Fighters* – Friend of a Friend
*Thousand Foot Krutch* - Hand Grenade
*Kinds of Cases* - No Tommorow


----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Gaslight Anthem* - "Old White Lincoln"
*The Sound of Animals Fighting* - "Overture"
*The Gaslight Anthem* - "Miles Davis & the Cool"
*Genghis Tron* - "Blow Back"
*The Sound of Animals Fighting* - "Blessings Be Yours Mister V"
*The Sound of Animals Fighting* - "Postlude"
*Atmosphere* - "Watch Out"
*Rx Bandits* - "March of the Caterpillar"
*Genghis Tron* - "I Won't Come Back Alive"
*Genghis Tron* - "City on a Hill"

I only have 10 albums on my mp3 player


----------



## Naruhina4evertrue (Oct 27, 2009)

Wishes- Superchick 
Look At us- Sarina Paris
Por ti- Belanova 
Courage- Superchick 
Mil Rosas- Oreja de Van Go
Miracle- DHT
Only Fooling Myself- Kate Voegele
Memories- Eisley
Untouched- Veronicas
Your Guardian Angel- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

Those are some songs that came out, in the first ten, I like them all ^^


----------



## Maris (Oct 28, 2009)

Stormy Blues - Billie Holiday
I want you - Kings of Leon
Failure - Kings of Convenience
We're Almost There - Jackson 5
Razorblade - The Strokes
Seen It all Before - Amos Lee
One - Vampire Weekend
Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs
Katherine Kiss me - Franz Ferdinand
Green Eyes - Coldplay


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

*Wu-Tang Clan* - _Da Mystery of Chessboxin'_
*Beastie Boys* - _Lighten Up_
*Viktor Vaughn* - _Let Me Watch_
*Erykah Badu* - _Penitentiary Philosophy_
*Substantial* - _Spaticus_
*CYNE* - _I Never_
*Nas* - _Suicide Bounce_
*Monk Hughes and the Outer Realm* - _Nodlew's Sea_
*Tsutchie* - _Absolute_
*Q-Tip* - _Johnny is Dead_


----------



## Ash Night (Oct 28, 2009)

Psycho by System of Down
Overdrive by IOSYS
Mr. Brightside by The Killers
Here We go Again by Demi Lovato
New Divide by Linkin Park
Blue by The Birthday Massacre
Shake it by Metro Station
It's Not My Time by 3 Doors Down
Empty Walls by Serj Tankian
Fireflies by Owl City

With 400 songs, it's no suprise they're all totally different. (I'm a very diverse person) ^_^


----------



## Altron (Oct 28, 2009)

*U2 *- Acrobat
*FLOW* - Anthem
*Dragonland* - To The End of the WOrld
*ONE OK ROCK *- Lujo
*FLOW* - Around the World
*U2* - I threw a brick through A Wall
*Bush* - Bomb
*Angels & Airwaves* - Jumping Rooftops
*The Casualties* - Oi Song
*Stance Punks* - Mony Mony Mony


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Oct 30, 2009)

Scarling - Manorexic
The Clash - Train in Vain
Kidneythieves - Black Bullet
Joy Division -Komakino
The Misfits - Crimson Ghost
Shiny Toy Guns - Shaken
Nightcore - Another Night
Porcelain and the Tramps - Red Light District
Basshunter - Without Stars
Daft Punk - Face to Face


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the black parade - My chemical romance
Nowhere man -The Beatles
Toxic - Britney Spears
Here comes the sun - The Beatles
Crawling - Linkin Park
Bring me to life - Evanescence
Hello - Evanescence
Phenomenon - Thousand foot krutch
A hard day's night - The Beatles
Rebirthing - Skillet
It's all over - Three Days Grace


----------



## Kankurette (Nov 1, 2009)

Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
Radiohead - Sit Down Stand Up
Arcade Fire - Intervention
Cerys Matthews - Seed Song
Joy Division - Dead Souls
Madness - Lovestruck
My Ruin - Absolution
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps
The Zutons - Zuton Fever
Manic Street Preachers - Peeled Apples


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 1, 2009)

Dance Gavin Dance- And I Told Them I Invented Times New Roman
A Skylit Drive- Eva The Carrier
Attack Attack!- Dr.Shavargo Pt.3
This Romantic Tragedy- Sounds Delicious
Jonny Craig- I Still Feel Her Pt.3
Armor For Sleep- My Saving Grace
Bless The Fall- Witness
Watchout! Theres Ghost- Ghost Town
The Word Alive-Battle Royal
Odd Project- Tear Stained Lies


----------



## Hope (Nov 1, 2009)

Buck Rodgers - Feeder
Heaven Is A Halfpipe - OPM
Spotlight - Jennifer Hudson
Smile - Lily Allen
Sorry, Sorry - Super Junior
Don't Wanna Try - Frankie J
Sexy Bitch - David Guetta Ft. Akon
Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz
Paparazzi - Lady Gaga
Hot Issue - 4Minute


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

*Karp*- J is for Genius
*Flight of the Conchords*- I'm not crying
*Belle & Sebastian*- The fox in the snow
*Melvins*- Jew Boy Flower Head
*Portugal. The Man*- Shade
*Duchess Says*- AEAE
*Unwound*- Off this Century
*Califone*- New Black Tooth
*Melvins*- Queen
*The Residents*- Epilogue


----------



## -Deidara- (Nov 3, 2009)

1. *Destroyer 666* - Shadow
2. *Suffocation* - Abomination Reborn
3. *1349* - To Rottendom
4.* Marilyn Manson* - Ka-Boom Ka-Boom
5. *Spiral* - Cursed
6. *Mindless Self Indulgence* - Bitches
7. *Belphegor* - Bondage Goat Zombie
8. *Abazagorath* - And The Skies Open
9. *Anaal Nathrakh* - I Wish I Could Vomit Blood On You.... People
10. *Lamb of God *- Now You've Got Something To Die For


----------



## Lamb (Nov 3, 2009)

*Modest Mouse* - "The Ocean Breathes Salty"
*The Beatles* - "You Never Give Me Your Money"
*Blur* - "Chemical World"
*The Flaming Lips* "What Is The Light?"
*Built to Spill* - "Time Trap"
*Pavement* - "The Mouth a Desert"
*Los Campesinos!* - "It's Never That Easy Though, Is It? (Song for the Other Kurt)"
*of Montreal* - "Disconnect the Dots"
*The Mae Shi* - "Kingdom Come"
*Supergrass* - "Lose It"

pek


----------



## lint789 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dream On - Aerosmith
Meant to Live - Switchfoot
Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park
Your Mama - Kennedy
Cigaro - System of a Down
Look Alive - Incubus
City of Delusion - Muse (Best Band Evah)
Puppet - Thousand Foot Krutch
Handlebars - Flobots
Superman - Five for Fighting


----------



## Deathdrop6 (Nov 3, 2009)

*In Bloom*----Nirvana
*Running from Lions*-----All Time Low
*Lonely Day*-------System of a Down
*Mr.Brightside*----The Killers
*Everythings Magic*----Angels and Airwaves
*Dumpweed*-----blink-182
*Skyway Avenue*-----We the Kings
*Lights and Sounds*------Yellowcard
*Breakdown*-----Forever the Sickest Kids
*The Running Free*-----Coheed & Cambria

wow shuffle did a good job, i like haha


----------



## FireLorD (Nov 8, 2009)

*Bullet for My Valentine* - Hit the Floor
*Children of Bodom* - Bodom Beach Terror
*As I Lay Dying* - Reflection
*LION* - Transformers
*The Offspring* - Race Against Myself
*Strung Out* - Never Speak Again
*Meanpeace* - Nothing Left
*KoЯn* - Do What They Say
*Reveille* - Untied
*Velcra* - Nautifungus
*Grade 8* - 06 - Fallen Angel


----------



## majinsharingan (Nov 16, 2009)

Dashboard Confessional - Currents
Motion City Soundtrack - The Future Freaks Me Out
Black Label Society - Concrete Jungle
Sweet - Ballroom Blitz
Jon Lajoie - Show Me Your Genitals
Alkaline Trio - Help Me
Black Sabbath - Neon Knights
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man
Sublime - Santeria
Linkin Park - Valentine's Day


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Nov 17, 2009)

You Me At Six - _Gossip_
Ikimono Gakari - _Blue Bird_
Mayday Parade - _Jamie All Over_
Paramore - _Misery Business_
Cascada - _Everytime We Touch_
All Time Low - _A Party Song (The Walk Of Shame)_
The Cab - _Disturbia_
Lady Gaga - _Bad Romance_
Skye Sweetnam - _Ultra_
Mutemath - _Spotlight_


----------



## BabyFirefly (Nov 17, 2009)

1. *Loose Lips* - Kimya Dawson
2. *Dead Memories* - Slipknot
3. *Obsequey (The Death of Art)* - Marilyn Manson
4. *I Will Possess Your Heart* - Death Cab For Cutie
5. *Omen* - The Progidy
6. *Californication* - Red Hot Chili Peppers
7. *Breathe Me* - Sia
8. *I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked* - Ida Maria
9. *Stripper* - Soho Dolls
10. *Rock Lobster* - B-52's


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Mary Without Sound *- Motion City Soundtrack
*Clint Eastwood *- Gorillaz
*Deadlines *- There for tomorrow
*The Ransom *- Escape the Fate
*Fade to Black *- Metallica
*New Prespective *- Panic at the disco
*Smells like teen spirit *- Nirvana
*Sweetness* - Jimmy Eat World
*Immortal* - Adema
*All Around me *- Flyleaf


----------



## Maris (Nov 17, 2009)

Dancing in the street - David Bowie
Tu connais la derniere - Vive la Fete
Standing on the Shore - Empire of the sun
Feel Good Hit of the SUmmer - Queens of the stone age
Hey Porter - Johnny Cash
Stand my ground - Within Temptation
I'm Good I'm gone (cover) - Friendly fires
Say Hello to the Angles - Interpol
10000 Horses can't be wrong - Simian Mobile disco
All Mine - Portishead


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 17, 2009)

1) malczik gey-t.A.T.u
2)one step closer-linkin park
3)im just a kid-simple plan
4)you found me-the fray
5)who knew-pink
6)fall for anything-the script 
7)right na na na-Akon
8)rock star-Nickelback 
9) given up-linkin park
10)home-three days grace


----------



## Chaos (Nov 21, 2009)

1. Generation Plastic - Dope Stars Inc.
2. With Every Passing Day - Emilie Autumn
3. Cool-School Dropout - Peter Pan Speedrock
4. Trapped Inside The Cage Of My Sould - From Autumn To Ashes
5. Straight A's - Dead Kennedys
6. Big Brother In Your Bedroom - Antischism
7. Crooked Divinity - Sabertooth Zombie
8. Trigger - In Flames
9. For The Taking - From First To Last
10. Butterfly Effect - The Kodan Armada


----------



## CBACS (Nov 21, 2009)

Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction
Parallel Universe - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog
We Die Young - Alice In Chains
Hairspray Queen - Nirvana
Chloe Dance/Crown Of Thorns - Mother Love Bone
Like Suicide - Soundgarden
River Of Deceit - Mad Season
Angry Chair - Alice In Chains
Hangar 18 - Megadeth


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 21, 2009)

*M83* - "On a White Lake, Near a Green Mountain"
*King Sigh* - "Gloria"
*Gaza* - "The Anthropologist"
*Coalesce* - "On Being A Bastard"
*Byzantine* - "Salem, Ark"
*Shinichi Osawa* - "The Patch"
*Love Like... Electrocution* - "The Graduate Walks With A Distant Gait"
*Guided By Voices* - "Her Psychology Today"
*Unearth* - "Big Bear and the Hour of Chaos"
*System Of A Down* - "X"


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 21, 2009)

_Breathing_ ~ Yellowcard
_Midnight to Midnight_ ~ Chevelle
_Demons Invasion_ ~ Nobuo Uematsu
_Welcome Home (Sanitarium)_ ~ Apocalyptica
_Guitar Battle VS. Slash_ ~ Slash
_Firefly_ ~ Breaking Benjamin
_Hyakkaryouran_ ~ Takanashi Yasuharu
_Cry of the Brave_ ~ Dragonforce
_Come With Me_ ~ Special D
_Heartless _ ~ A Day to Remember


----------



## Altron (Nov 22, 2009)

Grave Digger - The Truth
Pennywise - Every Time
Dragonland - Starfall
Teriyaki Boyz - Teriya-king
Stratovarius - The hills have eyes
The Offspring - Burn it up
Rotting Christ - Quintessence
Trivuim - The End of Everything
Alexisonfire- Mailbox Arson
Amorphis - On Rich and Poor


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 22, 2009)

Without You by Breaking Benjamin
One by Metalica 
Just Might Be Ok by Lupe Fiasco
Brompton Cocktail by Avenged Sevenfold
19-2000 by Gorillaz
Stop Being Greedy by DMX
Invincible by Adelitas Way
Into the Night by Santana feat. Chad Kroeger
Wall to Wall by Chris Brown
Don't Stay by Linkin Park


----------



## Psaro (Nov 22, 2009)

Slayer - Black Magic
Averse Sefira - Helix in Audience
Comus - The Herald
Gorguts - Earthly Love
Isen Torr - Mighty & Superior
Demigod - As I Behold I Despise
Bathory - Equimanthorn
Cocteau Twins - Wax and Wane
Judas Priest - Tyrant
Revelation - Stars Almost Drown


----------



## majinsharingan (Nov 22, 2009)

Rush - Tom Sawyer
Breaking Benjamin - Next To Nothing
Dashboard Confessional - Currents
Story of the Year - We Don't Care Anymore
The Beatles and The Byrds - Nowhere Man vs. Turn! Turn! Turn!
Johnny Cash - Hurt
Jack's Mannequin - Bruised
Yellowcard - Afraid
Dropkick Murphy's - Shipping Up To Boston
Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm In Love Again - The Animals
Monday Morning - Pulp
Yellow Submarine - The Beatles
Red Light - U2
Fragile - Wire
Kickstand - Soundgarden
Real Wild Child - Iggy Pop
Cross The Breeze - Sonic Youth
Wicked World - Black Sabbath
You Must Love Me - Jay-Z
I Bleed - Pixies


----------



## Lamb (Nov 22, 2009)

*The Hold Steady* - "Massive Nights"
*Les Savy Fav* - "The Slip"
*Spoon* - "All the Pretty Girls Go to the City"
*The Black Heart Procession* - "Gently Off the Edge"
*The Blood Brothers* - "Crimes"
*Cursive* - "The Radiator Hums"
*Okkervil River* - "Unless It Kicks"
*Mogwai* - "Hunted by a Freak"
*Fear Before* - "Mouth"
*Fantomas* - "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me"


----------



## CBACS (Nov 22, 2009)

Sworn And Broken - Screaming Trees
Honey Bucket - Melvins
Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden
Gentle Groove - Mother Love Bone
Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
Under Pressure - Queen/David Bowie
Holy Roller - Mother Love Bone
I Wanna Be 'Yo Daddy - Malfunkshun
Dumb - Nirvana
Dickeye - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Javs (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Reise, Reise - Rammstein
2. Looks Like We Made It - Barry Manilow
3. It's Gonna Be Me - N Sync
4. Forever - Kenny Loggins
5. Because of You - Ne-yo
6. I'll Be Home for Christmas - Sitti
7. Look After You -  The Fray
8. Cure for the Itch - Linkin Park
9. When the Day Met the Night - Panic! At the Disco
10. Light On - David Cook


----------



## Zach (Nov 23, 2009)

System of a Down-Shimmy
Marilyn Manson-Come Black:Eden Eye/The Apple of Discord
Bullet for my Valentine-Cries in Vain
Korn-Twisted Transistor
Bloodhound Gang-Fire Water Burn
Opeth-The Baying of the Hounds
Opeth-The Grand Conjuration
All American Rejects-Move Along
The Bravery-Above and Below
Slipknot-Only One


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 24, 2009)

Raintime - Flies and Lies
Megadeth - Seven
Megadeth - My Last Words
Metallica - Disposable Heroes
Norther - Vain
Megadeth - Vortex
Metallica - One
Children of Bodom - Children of Decadence
Iron Maiden - Virus
All That Remains - Six


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 25, 2009)

1) cause i got you babe-Akon
2)keep holding on-Avril lavigne
3)viva la vida -coldplay
4)right na na na-Akon
5)all star smashmouth 
6)boom boom boom boom-Vengaboys
7)home-three days grace 
8)Everybody-Backstreet boys 
9)leave out all the rest-linkin park
10)white robe-t.A.T.u


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 25, 2009)

Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat
Yngwie Malmsteen - Catch 22
Devil Driver - Horn of Betrayal
As I Lay Dying - Empty Hearts
Iron Maiden - Only the Good Die Young
Megadeth - Vortex
Megadeth - Five Magics
Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions
Bring me the Horizon - Medusa
Norther - Alone in the End


----------



## Ash Night (Nov 29, 2009)

1.) Angels by Within Temptation
2.) Still Around by 3oh!3
3.) Hide & Seek by Imogen Heap
4.) Coming Undone by Korn
5.) Empty Walls by Serj Tankian
6.) Dig by Incumbus
7.) Without Me by Eminem
8.) Your Biggest Fan by NEVERSHOUTNEVER!
9.) Check Yes Juliet by We the Kings
10.) Broken by Seether featuring Amy Lee


----------



## Ina (Nov 29, 2009)

Lily Allen ? Knock 'Em Out

MGMT ? Time to Pretend

Kosheen ? Same Ground Again

SoKo ? I'll Kill Her

John Lennon ? Cold Turkey

Nirvana ? Come As You Are

Stars ? My Favourite Book

Razorlight ? Wire To Wire

Garbage ? Milk

Duffy ? Warwick Avenue


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

As I Lay Dying - The Darkest Nights
As Blood Runs Black - A Beautiful Mistake
Megadeth - Moto Psycho
Trivium - Drowned and Torn Asunder
Norther - Frozen Angel
Iced Earth - When Stars Collide (Born is He)
Bring me the Horizen - Pray for Plagues
Megadeth - Mechanix
Megadeth - Black Curtains
Trivium - Insurrection


----------



## Mαri (Nov 29, 2009)

Britney Spears- Circus
Theory of a Deadman- Bad Girlfriend
OneRepublic- Stop & Stare
Cindey Lauper- Time After Time
Shakira- She Wolf
LMNT- Hey Juliet
The Prodigy- Omen
Dan Gibson's Solitudes- One Last Goodbye
Vanessa Carlton- Paradise
Finer Eleven- Paralyzer


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

In Flames - Disconnected
Joe Satriani - Surfing With the Alien
Megadeth - Five Magics
Iron Maiden - Montsegur
Metallica - Mercyful Fate
Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitorium)
As Blood Runs Black - Hester Prynne
Children of Bodom - Black Widow
Iron Maiden - Aces High (Live)
Judas Priest - Electric Eye
Avenged Sevenfold - I Won't see you Tonight (Pt II)


----------



## Psaro (Nov 30, 2009)

Celtic Frost - Into the Crypts of Rays
Riot - Bloodstreets
Molested - The Hate from Miasma Storms
Joy Division - Atmosphere
Sacramentum - When Night Surrounds Me
Manilla Road - Crystal Logic
Rigor Mortis - Bodily Dismemberment
Necros Christos - Christ Was Not of Goatborn Blood
Mercyful Fate - Curse of the Pharaohs
Ares Kingdom - Failsafe


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2009)

I Don't Care by Fall Out Boy
New Tattoo by Saving Abel
On Mercury by Red Hot Chili Peppers
P.O.S. Is Ruining My Life by P.O.S.
One Mic by Nas
That's What You Get by Paramore
Kill The Headlights by Rev Theory
Fighters by Lupe Fiasco
Home by Gym Class Heroes
Warning by Green Day


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 30, 2009)

100% Dundee-The Roots
Love Language-Talib Kweli & Dj Hi Tek
Guerrilla Monsoon-Talib Kweli ft. Black Thought,Kanye West & Pharaohe Monch 
Know That-Mos Def & Talib Kweli
Beautiful Bliss-Wale ft. Melanie Fiona & J.Cole
? vs. Scratch-The Roots
Oh My Stars-Talib Kweli & Musiq Soulchild
Some Kind Of Wonderful-Talib Kweli & Dj Hi Tek 
Chi City-Common
Cant Take My Eyes Off Of You-Lauryn Hill


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 30, 2009)

*The Cure* - Disintegration
*Pavement* - Fame Throwa
*Dirty Three* - Rude
*Morrissey* - Certain People I know
*Cynic* - Integral Birth
*Cynic* - Adam's Murmur
*The Notwist* - Pick Up The Phone
*maudlin of the Well* - the Ocean...
*I Monster* - A scarecrow's Tale
*Dredg * - Sang Real
*Masters Of Reality* - VHV
*Riverside* - Volte Face
*Chapterhouse* - Pearl
*Naked City* - Demon Sanctuary
*Sonic YOuth* - Trilogy
*Breadwinner* - Knighton


----------



## Ash Night (Dec 1, 2009)

You're Gonna Go Far Kid by The Offspring
Build God Then We'll Talk by Panic! At the Disco
Reptar, The King of the Ozone by The Devil Wears Prada
Pictures of You by The Last Goodnight
Show Me How to Love by Audioslave
Save Me by Shinedown
According to You by Orianthi
Swim by Jack's Mannequin
Blue by The Birthday Massacre
Breakdown by Breaking Benjamin

(My bands kick it!! XD)


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 1, 2009)

Megadeth - Peace Sells
Machine Head - Beautiful Mourning
Megadeth - Dialectic Chaos
As I Lay Dying - Sound of Truth
Universum - War of Ages
Killswitch Engage - This Fire
Raintime - Rolling Chances
Iron Maiden - De ja Vu
Mercyful Fate - Evil
Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## Borel (Dec 2, 2009)

David Bowie: Life On Mars?

Jimi Hendrix: House Burning Down

The Who: Happy Jack

Dire Straits: Tunnel of Love

Rush: Force Ten

Deep Purple: No One Came

Jimi Hendrix: Rainy Day, Dream Away

Queen & David Bowie: Under Pressure

Rush: The Trees

AC/DC: T.N.T


----------



## Psaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Agatus - Conqueror of Fear
Iron Maiden - Remember Tomorrow
Reverend Bizarre - Doom Over the World
Venom - Teacher's Pet
Hail - Black Death Metal Warrior
Black Sabbath - Supernaut
Slayer - At Dawn They Sleep
Morbid Angel - Azagthoth
Liege Lord - Broken Wasteland
Hour of 13 - Hex of Harm


----------



## Borel (Dec 2, 2009)

ZZ Top - Tush
Deep Purple - Lucille
Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker
AC/DC - Walk All Over You
Van Halen - Jump
Uriah Heep - Easy Livin'
Creed - What If
Weather Report -  Black Market
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)
Rage Against The Machine - Wake Up


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 2, 2009)

1. Sono Wake o - Asian Kung-Fu Generation
2. I Write This In Hopes Of... - Of Machines
3. Don't You Know Who I Think I Am? - Fall Out Boy
4. The Navesink Banks - The Gaslight Anthem
5. Last One Out of Liberty City - Less Than Jake
6. Leeches - Gallows
7. Hot Water On Wool (Reprise) - Dance Gavin Dance
8. The Failure of All Things - HORSE The Band
9. The Price We Pay - A Day To Remember
10. The Big Sleep (You're Impossible) - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 12, 2010)

M.o.v.e - Dive Into Stream
Breaking Benjamin - Believe
The Dresden Boys - Coin-Operated Boy
Yellowcard - Lights and Sounds
Rise Against - Collapse(Post-Amerika)
Endwell - Zombies Never Think Twice
Papa Roach - Forever
The All-American Rejects - Top of the World
My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words
Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Dear Vienna - Owl City
Misery Business - Paramore
Decided to Break it - Marianas Trench
From the Stars - white lies
Trouble - never shout never
On the floor -all american rejects
Fifteen - Never shout never 
Death (crystal castles remix) - White lies
Gunnin' - Hedley
Exterminate Regenerate - Chameleon Circuit.


----------



## Tifa (May 14, 2010)

1. S.O.A.P. - S.O.A.P. Is In The Air 
2. UVERworld - Colors of the Heart
3. Afro-Dite - Aqua Playa
4. Molly Sanden - Mitt Liv Är Mitt
5. Evanescence - My Immortal
6. Devotion 2 Music - Blah Blah Blah
7. May'n - Infinity
8. Maaya Sakamoto - Sonic Boom
9. Yui - CHE.R.RY
10. Lily Allen - Back To the Start

Yeah, pretty crappy music


----------



## Disco_Juan (May 14, 2010)

Portugal. The Man - The In And In And Out
The Low Anthem - Cage The Songbird
Björk - Cvalda
Björk - Hidden Place (Acapella)
World's End Girlfriend - Give Me Shadow, Put On My Crown
Beatsteaks - Cut Off The Top
Vib Gyor - Metamorphosis
Grizzly Bear - Showcase
Chronicles Of Adam West - Small Town, Big Mouth
Timber Timbre - Under Your Spell


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2010)

Returner - Gackt
Sorry Sorry - Super Junior
My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion
Ghost - Gackt
The Extreme - FF8
Dancing Mad - FF6
Hoshi no Suna - Gackt
Kurayami Shinjuu Soushisouai - Kamiya Hiroshi
Leather Pants - LittleKuriboh
Costa Del Sol - FF7


----------



## blue berry (May 15, 2010)

Up until the lights go out - Your Vegas
stand by me - Nana Best
Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
I'm on a Boat - Lonely Island
Neophilia - Aya Hirano
15 Steps - Radiohead
Si Tu N'etaid Plus La - Sheryfa Luna
Black Celebration - depeche mode
ex-girlfriend syndrome - charlotte sometimes
Butterfly - Crazy Town


----------



## Nae'blis (May 15, 2010)

HIM ~ Dark Secret Love
Blue Foundation ~ Eyes on Fire
Ted Nugent ~ Hammerdown
Opeth ~ Windowpane
the Cranberries ~ Linger
Opeth ~ A Fair Judgement
Opeth ~ In My Time of Need
Chingon ~ Alacran Y Pistolero
the Devil Wears Prada ~ Assistant to the Regional Manager
Imogen Heap ~ Hallelujah


----------



## Kankurette (May 15, 2010)

1. Willie Nelson - Poncho & Lefty
2. Scarling - Crispin Glover
3. Muse - Hysteria
4. The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go?
5. Catatonia - Immediate Circle
6. Spice Girls - Spice Up Your Life (shut up)
7. The Clash - What's My Name?
8. Jack Off Jill - Hypocrite
9. Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band - The Intro & The Outro
10. Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain


----------



## SweetMura (May 15, 2010)

1. Cherish - Ai Otsuka
2. Come running - Darren Styles
3. Far away - NickelBack 
4. I will be - Stanfour
5. Just dance - Lady Gaga
6. Kick ass - Mika
7. Say all I need - One Republic
8. Show me love - T.A.T.U
9. Sober - Pink
10. Us against the world - Christina Milian


----------



## Signifies (May 15, 2010)

Sober - P!nk
Brick by Boring Brick - Paramore
Kill The Lights - The Birthday Massacre
Overtake You - Red
Close Up - Imogen Heap 
All The Right Moves - OneRepubilc
Blinding - Florence + The Machine
Don't Give Up - Noisettes
I Don't Care - Apocalyptica 
The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Odoriko (May 15, 2010)

Make Me ~ Janet jackson
Loving You ~ Minnie Riperton
Do You Remember ~ Jay Sean
All By Myself ~ Celine Dion (lol)
We Are The World ~ USA for AFRICA
Telephone ~ Lady GaGa feat. Beyonce
Not Myself Tonight ~ Chistina Aguilera
That's The Way Love Goes ~ Janet Jackson
Never Gonna Give You Up ~ Rick Astley (lol, I know)
I See You ~ Leona Lewis


----------



## Horan (May 15, 2010)

Don't Cry - Guns n Roses
Sorry Sorry - Super Junior
TNT - AC/DC
Church on Sunday - Green Day
Hotel California - The Eagles
Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park
Careful - Paramore
End of all Hope - Nightwish
Tonight - FM Static
Decipher Reflections From Reality - Playradioplay!


----------



## Battoumaru (May 15, 2010)

Believe in Nexus - Masaaki Endoh
Dan Dan Kokoro Hikareteku - Zard
Thriller - Michael Jackson
How You Remind Me - Nickelback
HOLLOWED - Shiro Sagisu
After Dark - Asian Kung-Fu Generation
Calling - FLOW
Toumei Datta Sekai - Motohiro Hata
Come - Namie Amuro
Flashback - Asian Kung-Fu Generation


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 15, 2010)

How to Save a Life- The Fray
Live Like We're Dying- Kris Allen
Empire State of Mind- Jay-Z
The Only Exception- Paramore
Life- Yui
Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Green Day
Eleanor Rigby- The Beatles 
Animal I Have Become- Three Days Grace
Poker Face- Lady Gaga
Black or White- Michael Jackson


----------



## April (May 15, 2010)

DJ Cloud translates L.o.v.e - (Cloud Remix) - Brown Eyed Girls
With Me	- Sum 41
Rock N Roll High School	- The Ramones					
Ha Ha Ha (Short 1:14 Version) - Girls' Generation
Die Tonight Live Forever - InnerPartySystem
Charred Fields Of Snow - A Static Lullaby
Walking On Sunshine - Aly & A.J.	
Skyway Avenue - We the Kings					
The World Is Mine - David Guett
I Love You (feat. 장근이) - Narsha


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

Modest Mouse - "We Missed the Boat"
The Antlers - "I'm Hibernating"
Fembots - "My Hands are a City"
St. Vincent - "Just the same but Brand New"
Eminem - "Just lose It"
The Shins - "So Says I"
Au Revoir Simone - "and sleep al mar"
Nick Drake - "Hanging on a Star"
Flight of the Conchords - "Carol Brown"
Deadboy & the ElephantMen - "Blood Music"


----------



## JacobCampbell (May 20, 2010)

Queensryche - Deliverance
Axxis - Angel Of Death
Edguy - New Age Messiah
Metallica - The Unforgiven
Metallica - Whiplash
Slayer - God Hates Us All
DIO - Mystery
Running Wild - Victory
DIO - Look Up The Wolves
DIO - Shame On The Night


----------



## blue berry (May 25, 2010)

chocolate - snow patrol
famous last words - MCR
Do me a Poker Face (Namie Amuro vs Lady Gaga) 
Scenario - Noriaki Sugiyama
California - Phantom Planet
Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
Bing Bang - Lazy Town
I walk the line - live
Circle of Life - Lion King
Distance - Mass Alert


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2010)

chris brown- Superhuman
Snoop Dogg- Thats that shit
Jedi Mind Tricks- Blood runs cold
Lupe Fiasco- Hip Hop saved my life
Sizzla- Babylon a use dem brain
Lupe Fiasco- Gold watch
Daft Punk- Around the world
Ludacris- How low can you go
Living Legends- Nightprowler
303- Don't trust me


----------



## WheresFooF (May 26, 2010)

1 - Cream Soda - Supercar
2 - Ooh La - The Kooks
3 - Out of the game - Fumin
4 - Going away to college - Blink 182
5 - Translating the name - Saosin
6 - Reprogramming Mental Preprogramming - Dance Gavin Dance
7 - Girls - Prodigy
8 - Keep Down - Saosin
9 - You're not alone - Saosin
(okay I have 1136 songs and 3 Saosin songs come up)
T - Drawing the Devil - Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Zach (May 26, 2010)

Within Temptation-The Heart of Everything
The Ramones-I wanna be Sedated
Sum 41-Fat Lip
Cage the Elephant-Back against the Wall
Slipknot-Eeyore
All that Remains-Undone
Opeth-Isolation Years
Within Temptation-The Howling
H.I.M-Under the Rose
Otep-Exothermic Oxidation


----------



## Haventh (May 28, 2010)

Well, it is not an ipod, it is a creative media player.  Anyways , here are the 10 random songs:

Hypocrisy - Reflections
Hypocrisy - Abducted
Ensiferum - Intro
Disarmonia Mundi - Building An Empire Of Dust
Finntroll - Krig
Disarmonia Mundi - Process of Annihilation
Ensiferum - Old Man
Ensiferum - Tears
Hypocrisy - The Arrival Of The Demons
Ensiferum - Token of Time


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 28, 2010)

Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire
The Beatles - I've just seen a face
Three Days Grace - Pain
Black Eyed Peas - Out of My Head
Kanye West - Stronger
Disturbed - Voices
Bullet For My Valentine - Your Betrayal
Wu Tang Clan - Wu Tang clan aint nothin to f**k with
Bullet For My Valentine - Begging for mercy
Linkin Park - Nobodys listening


----------



## Kankurette (May 29, 2010)

1. Randy Newman - Short People
2. Tori Amos - Pretty Good Year
3. Ute Lemper - Don't Tell Mama
4. Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice
5. Madonna - Beautiful Stranger
6. The Zutons - Railroad
7. Monty Python - Spam Song
8. The Clash - Ghetto Defendant
9. Laura Nyro - Blackpatch
10. Tori Amos - Fire To Your Plain


----------



## Jiraiya11 (May 29, 2010)

Nas - Hey Young World
J. Cole - The Badness
The-Dream - Love Again ft. T.I.
Linkin Park - Crawling
B.o.B. - Out Of Time
Ray J - One Wish
Eminem - Till I Collapse
Drake - Take Your Girl ft. Lil Wayne, Kid-Kid
Eric B & Rakim - Microphone Fiend
Asher Roth - A Milli


----------



## South of Hell (May 29, 2010)

Ensiferum - Sword Chant
Katatonia - Distrust
Sepultura - A-Lex IV
Pantera - This Love
Carcass - Room 101
Dream Theater - In The Name of God
Megadeth - Shadow of Deth
Katatonia - A Premonition
Voyager - In My Arms
Norther - Of Darkness and Light


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

Black Sails at Midnight - Alestorm
Up From The Skies - Popa Chubby
Fear Catalyst - Scar Symmetry
I'm Not Crying, My Eyeballs Ar - A Day in the Life
Passport - Gogol Bordello
Killing in the Name - Rage Agains The Machine
The Primer - Between the Buried and Me
Storytime - The Left Rights
Scared To Death - Cancer Bats
Detox - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Sahyks (May 29, 2010)

Say it ain't so - Weezer
Anything can happen in the next half hour - Enter Shikari
Help me - Alkaline Trio
90210 - Wale
Break your heart - Taio cruz ft. Ludacris
Intergalatic - Beastie Boys
In the End - Linkin Park
Hyyer - Kid Cudi ft. Chip tha Ripper
The science of selling yourself short - Less than Jake
Symphonies - Dan black ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## CBACS (May 30, 2010)

Soundgarden - Big Dumb Sex
Shrinebuilder - Solar Benediction
Screaming Trees - Clairvoyance
Megadeth - Good Mourning/Black Friday
Queen - The Show Must Go On
Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name
Mother Love Bone - Stardog Champion
Alice In Chains - Shame In You
Pantera - Hollow
Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Kirsty MacColl - The End Of A Perfect Day
2. Angelica - Concubine Blues
3. Quincy Jones - Ironside (Excerpt)
4. The Beatles - Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me & My Monkey
5. Laura Nyro - When I Was A Freeport & You Were The Main Drag
6. Tori Amos - Riot Poof
7. The Beatles - Doctor Robert
8. Mansun - Closed For Business
9. Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal
10. Radiohead - Airbag


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 20, 2010)

Song - Artist

The world - Nightmare
Billy Jean - Michael Jackson
7th symphony - Beethoven
The Bitter end - Placebo
Yellow Submarine - The Beatles
Gotta be somebody - Nickelback
October and April - The Rasmus
Comatose - Skillet
Bohemian Rapsody - Queen
Carnival of Rust - Poets of the fall


----------



## amorette (Jun 20, 2010)

1) Nikki Yanofsky - Take the 'A' Train
2) Bach - Air on the G String
3) CN Blue - Love
4) Outsider - My Youth Confession
5) Seo Taiji - Coma
6) Stevie Wonder - Isn't She Lovely
7) Tamia - Officially Missing You
8) Corrine Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On
9) Kyo - Ce Soir
10) Yelle - Mon meilleur ami


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Steely Dan - Bodhisattva
2. Static X - Hypure
3. Dream Theater - VIII. Losing Time / Grand Finale
4. Sean Paul - Wine Baby Wine
5. Avenged Sevenfold - Lips of Deceit
6. NOFX - And Now For Something Completely Similar
7. The Beatles - Julia
8. Soundgarden - Superunknown
9. The Fall of Troy - Nature vs Nature
10. Becoming the Archetype - Second Death


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)

Young Widows- "Formerer"
The Shins- "Girl Sailor"
The National- "Lit up"
Fantomas- "Book 1: Page 15"
Hanz Zimmer- "Discombulate"
Casiotone for the Painfully Alone- "Harsh the herald Angels sing"
Torche- "Little Champion"
Eagles of Death Metal- "Don't Speak (I came to make a BANG!)"
Fiend without a Face- "Volcano"
St. Vincent- "Your lips are Red"


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Tool - Mantra
2. RATM - People of the Sun
3. Boston - Something About You
4. Led Zeppelin - Down by the Seaside
5. The Silent Auction - Your Can never Go Home Again
6. From First to last - Soliloquy
7. The Smashing Pumpkins - Appels + Oranjes
8. GWAR - Slap U Around
9. Coheed and Cambria - The End Complete, Pt. 1: The Fall of House Atlantic
10. Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## Yellow (Jun 21, 2010)

Pride and Joy-Marvin Gaye
Everyone Falls in Love Sometimes-Tanto Metro and Devonte
War Pigs-Black Sabbath
Waiting on The World to Change-John Mayer
Resurrection-Fear Factory
No Air-Jordin Sparks
Savior-Rise against
Edge of Desire-John Mayer
The Fear-Lily Allen
Into the Night-Chad Kroeger and Santana


----------



## Damaris (Jun 21, 2010)

*Iron Man* by _the Cardigans_
*Save Me* by _Shinedown_
*Left and Leaving* by _The Weakerthans_
*April 8th* by _Neutral Milk Hotel_
*Last of Days* by _A Fine Frenzy_
*Lover, You Should've Come Over* by _Jeff Buckley_
*First We Take Manhattan* by_ Leonard Cohen_
*I Am Trying To Break Your Heart *by _Wilco_
*Can't Catch Tomorrow (Good Shoes Won't Save You This Time)* by _Lostprophets_
*Shame* by _The Avett Brothers_


----------



## Skylit (Jun 21, 2010)

1. *Far Away* - Nickelback
2. *We Don't Care Anymore* - Story Of The Year
3. *A Single Moment Of Sincerity* - Asking Alexandria
4. *You Should Have Killed Me When You Had The Chance* - A Day To Remember
5. *Make Yourself* - Incubus
6. *Mutiny* - Parkway Drive
7. *Even Now* - William Fitzsimmons
8. *Perhaps Vampires Is A Bit Strong But...* - Arctic Monkeys
9. *Zzzonked* - Enter Shikari
10. *White Devil* - Alexisonfire​


----------



## Fuse (Jun 21, 2010)

19-2000 by Gorillaz
Space Cowboy by The Steve Miller Band
I Believe in a Thing called Love by The Darkness
Carry on My Wayward Son by Kansas
Zydrate Anatomy by REPO! The Genetic Opera
Knocking on Heavens Door be Guns n Roses
Rabbia e Tarantella (Credit music of Inglorious Basterds)
With a Little Help from My Friends (Across the Universe version)
Howling by Abington Boy School
Dude Looks Like a Lady by Aerosmith


----------



## Jashinnn (Jun 21, 2010)

Limp Bizkit | Livin' it Up
Good Charlotte | All Black
UVERworld | Hitori ja Nai Kara
Kings of Leon | 17
Bullet for my Valentine | Pretty on the Outside
A Skylit Drive | In the Beginning there was Void
Architects | Hollow Crown
blessthefall | To Hell and Back
brokeNCYDE | Schitzo
30 Seconds to Mars | Fallen


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2010)

Korn- one
the Cardigans - Lovefool
AFI- Third season
Flyleaf - Fully alive
Yui - Life
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Y control
Incubus-Earth to bella part 1
Incubus-Blood on the ground 
Billy Idol- mony mony
Garbage - The world is not enough


----------



## custard (Jun 21, 2010)

1. *The Rasmus* - _Funeral Song_
2. *Utada Hikaru*-_Beautiful World_
3. *Chumbawamba*-_Tubthumpin_
4. *Dizee Rascal*-_Shout for England_
5. *Gackt*-_Seven_
6. *Status Quo*-_Anniversary Waltz, pt2_
7. *Hollywood Undead*-_Pimpin'_
8. *Nightwish*-_Tutankhamen_
9. *Hollywood Undead*-_City_
10. *BoA*-_Eien_


----------



## Tifa (Jun 21, 2010)

Sarina Paris - So I Wait
Maaya Sakamoto - Sonic Boom
FripSide - Flower Of Bravery
Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive
The All-American Rejects - Top Of The World
Avril Lavigne - When You're Gone
Michael Jackson - Leave Me Alone
Metallica - The Unforgiven
The Lion King - Can You Feel The Love Tonight
Christina Aguilera - Genie In a Bottle


----------



## trogdororeo (Jun 24, 2010)

Chiodos-Bulls make money.Bears make money. Pigs get slaughtered
Minus the Bear-Potato Juice and Liquid Bread
Anthony Green-the first day of work at the microscope store
The Fall of Troy-I just got this symphony goin'
Bon Iver-Beach Baby
Lotus-Minus the Bear
The Fall of Troy-sledgehammer
Death Cab for Cutie-I Will Possess Your Heart
Coheed and Cambria-Here we are Juggernaut
Coheed and Cambria-Al the Killer


----------



## twaddledotz (Jun 29, 2010)

1.Shots - LMFAO ft Lil Jon
2.Shut It Down -  Pitbull feat. Akon
3. OMG - Usher
4. Winner - Justin Timberlake
5. Beautiful Monster - NeYo
6. Take your shirt off - T-Pain
7. Billy Jean (DJ Romero mix)
8. Shining Star - Get Far
9. United State of Pop 2009 - DJ Earworm
10. Squeeze it - DJ Frank E & Tiesto

What I put in my playlist depends on my mood. If I'm happy, excited or on my way work, I listen to upbeat tracks from RnB/Hiphop to Trance music. When I'm down or angry, I listen to Rock music.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Jun 29, 2010)

One Jump Ahead  - Aladdin Soundtrack
Wait For The World  Greatest - Norwegian Recycling
Loibere Risen - Faun
Cosmic Dare (Pretty With A Pistol) - The Seatbelts
Baby Girl - Sugarland
Best Of You - Foo Fighters
Leave Me Alone (I'm Lonely) - P!nk
If You Can Afford Me - Katy Perry
You're Not Sorry - Taylor Swift
Unwind - P!nk


----------



## Horan (Jun 29, 2010)

1) *Hells Bells* - AC/DC
2)* Brighter* - Paramore
3) *Church on Sunday* - Green Day
4) *Thanks for the Memorie*s - Fall Out Boy
5) *Bleed it Out* - Linkin Park
6) *Brick by Boring Brick* - Paramore
7) *Dani California* - Red Hot Chili Peppers
8) *Swing Life Away* - Rise Against
9) *The Final Countdown* - Europe
10) *Here Without You* - Three Doors Down


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 30, 2010)

1)Panic! At The Disco: I Write Sins Not Tragedies
2)simple plan-grow up
3)simple plan-i'd do anything
4)AAR-it ends tonight
5)t.A.T.u-220
6)Nickelback - Savin' Me 
7)simple plan-crazy 
8)acceptance -so congratulations
9)umbrella-vanilla sky
10)linkin park-one step closer


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 2, 2010)

*Soundgarden* - Limo Wreck
*Wire* - Feeling Called Love
*Tortoise* - Carnpone Brunch
*The Appleseed Cast* - The Argument
*Radiohead* - How to Disappear Completely
*Bauhaus* - In Fear Of Fear
*Pink Floyd* - Waiting For The Worms
*Pink Floyd* - On The Run
*Prayer For Cleansing* - A Dead Soul Born
*Between The Buried & Me* - Geek USA
*Opeth* Windowpane
*Porcupine Tree* - Burning Sky
*Red House Painters* - Mother
*Into Eternity* - Suspension Of Disbelief
*Pink Floyd* - Seamus
*Black Star* - Astronomy
*Pink Floyd* - The Nile Song
*Massive Attack* - Angel
*Mogwai* - Scotland's Shame


----------



## Soldier (Jul 2, 2010)

*East Clubbers*- Sextasy
*System Of A Down*- Violent Pornography
*Gorillaz*- All Alone
*Amy Lee*- Sally's Song
*Queen*- Bohemian Rhapsody
*Three6Mafia*- Lolli Lolli
*Pokemon*- The Pokerap 
*Mindless Self Indulgence*- Backmask
*Kid Cudi [and VIKING]*- Dat New New
*Deadmau5*- Ghosts N Stuff


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 2, 2010)

*One Night Only* - Say You Don't Want It
*Ayaka* - Start to 0 (Love)
*Coldplay* - White Shadow
*Muse *- Time Is Running Out
*TaTu* - Galoyan
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Californication
*Ayaka* - Stay With Me
*Kings of Leon* - Closer
*OneRepublic *- All The Right Moves
*Shakira* - Lo Lo Hecho estáa Hecho


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2010)

Athlete - Wires
 Stereophonics - Superman
Benny Benassi ? Love Is Gonna Save Us
Saosin - Fireflies
Ilaria Graziano - I Do
Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus
De/Vision - Plastic Heart
Muse - Uprising
The Beatles - Let it Be
Lacuna Coil - Karmacode


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jul 2, 2010)

1. In Flames - Our Infinite Struggle
2. Manowar - Williams Tale
3. Napalm Death - Got Time to Kill
4. Children of Bodom - Bed of Razors
5. Behemoth - Before Aeons Come
6. Ensiferum - Slayer of Light
7. Dream Evil - Hail To The King
8. Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Baila Conmigo
9. Arch Enemy - Scream of Anger
10. Mercenary - World Hate Center

Safe to say, I enjoy my metal


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2010)

Nouvelle Vague ? In A Manner Of Speaking 			
	Hari Mata Hari ? Ja Ne Pijem 			
	Simon & Garfunkel ? The Sound Of Silence 				
	Deep Purple ? Hush 				
	Franz Ferdinand ? This Fire 			
	The Rolling Stones ? I Wanna Be Your Man 				
	Burial ? Dog Shelter 				
	Iron & Wine ? The Trapeze Swinger 				
	Aerosmith ? I don`t Wanna Miss A Thing 				
	Deep Purple ? Lazy


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2010)

Space Olympics - *The Lonely Island*
The Exotics - *Leila*
Fearless Flight - *Nullsleep*
Peacemaker - *Green Day*
Heartquake - *Super Junior ft Yunho and Micky*
Deflect - *Leila ft Martina Topley Bird*
Settler - *balmorhea*
Natalie's Rap - *The Lonely Island*
Someday - *Rob Thomas*
Galaxy Tonite - *Nullsleep*


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Trance- Put your ass in the air
Nightcore-Designed to kill (HD quality)
Nightcore- Waka Waka (Esto es Africa)
Sense of Dance-Roses are Red
Ultra Moron- Mighty Morphin Pingas Rangers
Nightcore-Dangerous
Nightcore-FIFA World Cup South Africa 2010 Official Theme song  (this song is INCREDIBLE).
Chapa C- Eres tu (fast)
Nightcore II- Summer Rain
David Guetta featuring Akon- Sexy Bitch


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 6, 2010)

*Darkthrone* - Over Fjell Og Gjennom Torner
*Lux Occulta* - Chalice of Lunar Blood 
*Die Verbannten Kinder*  Evas - Das Letze Kapitel
*Evoken* - Orogeny
*Fintroll* - Bastuvisan
*My Dying Bride* - Sear Me MCMXCIII
*Bathory* - Storm of Damnation
*Obscura* - The Anticosmos Overload
*Mayhem* - Fall of Seraphs
Tech N9ne - Here Comes Tecca Nina


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 6, 2010)

90s- Tupac, Biggie, Nas

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

Emily King- Walkin my shoes

lord Rhabum- Disco Connection

Chris Cornell- Scar on the sky

Street Pulse- Roller skates

BlackStreet- I wanna be your man

T-Pain- Feed the lions skit

Baby Bash- Suga Suga

Common- i am music

Capelton- Right now

Demolition men- track 16?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 6, 2010)

*Sonic Youth* - Eric's Trip
*I Monster* - Stobarts Blues
*Mojave 3* - After All
*Prayer For Cleansing* - Bael No Mblath
*Thursday* - Into The Blinding Light
*Jay-Z* - Politics As usual
*Opeth* - Into The Frost Of Winter
*JOan Of Arc* - Queasy Lynn
*Mice Parade* - Milton Road
*Eminem* - Lose Yourself
*Frontline Assembly * - Silent Ceremony
*Talk Talk* - Ascension Day
*Sunny Day Real Estate* - 8


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 6, 2010)

Almost Famous- Eminem
Here We Go Again- Gucci mane
Flight 187- 50 Cent
I'm back- T.I.
My Tool- Young Jeezy feat. Birdman & Bun B
Pursuit of Happiness- Kid Cudi
Swag Surf - Lil Wayne
Soundtrack 2 My life- Kid Cudi
Amazin- Young Jeezy
I Remember- Young jeezy


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 6, 2010)

Carcass - Black Star
Nightwish - Feel for You
Megadeth - Family Tree
Mastodon - Crystal Skull
Eluveitie - The Essense of Ashes
Pink Floyd - Eclipse
Opeth - The Lotus Eater
Carcass - Phosified
Tool - Cesaro Summability
Alestorm - Leviathan


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 7, 2010)

Im post whoring in this thread ... so lame.

*Death Cab For Cutie* - Title & Registration
*Pink Floyd* - On The Run
*In Flames* - Another Day In Quicksand
*Snog* - Fanfare For The common man
*Duran Duran* - Save A Prayer
*Mogwai* - Cody
*Don Caballero* - Loudest Shop Vac In The World
*A Day In Black & White* - The Gaze
*Minor Threat* - Guilty Of Being White
*American Football* - I'll See You When We're Not Both So Emotional
*Husker Du* - Broken Home, Broken Heart
*Confessor* - The Stain
*Frontline Assembly* - Falling
*Black Star* - Respiration
*In Flames* - Pinball Map
*Gojira* - Backbone
*Maritime* - We Don't Think We Know
*Snog* - The Golden Rule
*Pink Floyd * - The Final Cut
*Uyama Hiroto* - 81summer


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

Haven't done this in a couple of months, why not:

1. TTL (Time To Love) - T-ara

2. Sirens - Angels & Airwaves

3. Human Nature - Michael Jackson

4. Dearest - Ayumi Hamasaki

5. Sunday - Younha

6. Happy Days - Ai Otsuka

7. Winter Love - BoA (what's up with all the J-pop)

8. Free Your Mind (feat. TRAX) - DBSK

9. With U - After School

10. Tuesday Morning - Michelle Branch.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 10, 2010)

*Cult Of Luna* - Back To Chapel Town
*Husker Du* - The Tooth fairy And The Princess
*maudlin of the Well* - A conception Pathetic
*Pere Ubu* - Real World
*Between The Buried & Me* - Bicycle Race
*The Mars Volta* - Asilos Magdalena
*Masters Of reality* - Lookin To Get Rite
*dredg* - Sorry But It's Over
*Pink Floyd* - Bring The Boys Back Home
*dredg* - Triangle
*Set Fire To Flames* - Jesus/Pop
*Ween* - Polka Dot Trail
*Embrace* - Money
*Sleep Walker* - Ai-No-tabi
*Cap'n Jazz* - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
*Refused* - Protest Song '68
*Mew* - Circuitry Of The Wolf
*Mice Parade * - Circle 2
*Masters Of Reality* - Theme For The Scientits of the
*Buckethead* - Sanctum


----------



## Charu (Jul 11, 2010)

1. "The Blue Roses" - Rookie of the Year
2. "Neon" - John Mayer
3. "I Want to Hold Your Hand" - The Beatles
4. "Imagine" - John Lennon
5. "Why" - Secondhand Serenade
6. "How Far We've Come" - Matchbox 20
7. "Untouched" The Veronicas
8. "The Thing About Love" - Alicia Keys
9. "Monster" - Meg & Dia
10. "Crazy In Love" - Beyonce ft. Jay-Z


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

1. Lollipop - Big Bang and 2NE1
2. The Kill - 30 Secs to Mars
3. Far Away -Nickelback
4. Minna Sora no Shita - Ayaka
5. Lost Butterfly - Rurutia
6. Guardian Angel - Red jumpsuit apparatus
7. Ikenai Taiyou - Orange Range
8. Strong Baby - Seungri
9. Delete - Younha
10. You and Me - Lifehouse


----------



## Ryu (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Vienna Teng - Now Three
2. Taeyang - Where U At
3. Odd Børretzen - Noen Ganger er det Alright
4. Kaizers Orchestra - Rullet (sup with the norwegian)
5. Taeyang - Wedding Dress (mmmtaeyang)
6. Glee Cast - Lean on Me
7. Solomon Burke - None of us are Free
8. Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger
9. BigBang - Gara Gara GO!
10. Beck - Hell yes

I never do shuffle since I have some soundbooks on there and no clue how to get them seperate, so yay for them not showing up for 10 songs xD


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Cradle of filth - Her Ghost in the fog
2. Solar Stone - Seven Cities
3. As I Lay Dying - Blood Turned To Tears
4. In Flames - The Hive
5. The White Stripes - Hello Operator
6. Ghostland Observatory - Edge Of Town
7. Billy Talent - White Sparrows
8. Birthday Massacre - Happy Birthday
9. Aural Vampire - Freeeze!
10. Sash! - Ecuador


----------



## Kartoffel (Jul 12, 2010)

Spokey Dokey-Seatbelts
Call Me-Shinedown
5-Orange Range
Chase the Devil-Eagles of Death Metal
Shining Star-Tamaki Nami
miki「ミキミキ★ロマンティックナイト」(Miki Miki★Romantic Night)-Miki SF-A2
Kaidoku Funou-Jinn
Imitation Black-Len Kagamine, KAITO, Gakupo
Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks-Panic! At the Disco
Stay Beautiful-*DIGGY-MO*


----------



## Cassius (Jul 18, 2010)

Godsmack-Serenity
Muse-Plug In Baby
Against me!- New wave
Weezer- Hash Pipe
Stellarstar*- Sweet Troubled Soul
Fleet Foxes-White winter Hymnal
Mindless self Indulgence- I hate Jimmy Page
Vengaboys- Boom Boom Boom
New Young Pony Club- The Bomb
Flogging Molly-Devil's Dance Floor.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 18, 2010)

Life on Mars - Michelle Branch
America, Fuck Yeah - Team America
Blackbird - Sarah McLachlan
Kiss My Sass - Cobra Starship
We Are One - The Lion King
Kyrie - Kalafina
Pictures - Sneaky Sound System
Again - yui
Dear God - Avenged Sevenfold
Shiver - The Gazette


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2010)

It's been awhile, thread.

Coda - Prelapse
Evelyn, a Modified Dog - Frank Zappa
Ragtime - Taal
Just Music - Sun Zoo
The Carpenter and the Dainty Bride - Primus
Last Light - Svarte Greiner
Theme 10 - Ulver
The Waltz - Reeks and Wrecks 
Testing the Water - Yakuza
What is this thing called Love? - Charlie Parker


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 18, 2010)

4minute / Muzik
Hande Yener / Hayrola
the brilliant green / Spring Gate
immi / Go Around
Semisonic / Closing Time
Crystal Castles / Crimewave
Mew / Why Are You Looking Grave?
Frou Frou / Let Go
Death Cab for Cutie / Lowell, MA
Saori@destiny / Lonely Lonely Lonely


----------



## Toshio Ozaki (Jul 19, 2010)

1. The Ballerina And The Bombardier - Dust Jacket
2. Chinchilla - This Town Needs Guns
3. Clouds - The Republic Of Wolves
4. Chapter 20 - Balance And Composure
5. The Summer Ends - American Football
6. Swim Until You Can't See Land - Frightened Rabbit
7. Mutiny - The Felix Culpa
8. I Saw Water - Tigers Jaw
9. Stop Coughing - Sleep Well
10. Sweatshop - Normandy


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 20, 2010)

Kanye West - We Major(feat. Nas & Tony Williams)
MF Doom - Doomsday
Circa Survive - Dyed in The Wool
Cocteau Twins - Cherry-coloured Funk
Nujabes - Sea of Cloud
Shad - Brother (Watching)
Thom Yorke - Cymbal Rush
Slowdive - Altogether
Flying Lotus - RobertaFlack
Vampire Weekend - Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa

Wow, that's a pretty diverse shuffle.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 20, 2010)

1. *The Bomb Dot Com V2.0* - Sleeping With Sirens
2. *It's Not Ironic It's Obvious* - A Skylit Drive
3. *Heights* - Eyes Set To Kill
4. *A Second Glance* - A Day To Remember
5. *Broken English* - Rise Against
6. *The End* - Silverstein
7. *Idols And Anchors* - Parkway Drive
8. *We're Not Gonna Make It* - Story Of The Year
9. *Burial* - Alexisonfire
10. *Lifestyle Of The Rich And Famous* - Good Charlotte​


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2010)

1. *Save Yourself* - Stabbing Westward
2. *Never Too Late* - Three Days Grace
3. *Dying In Your Arms* - Trivium
4. *M.I.A* - Avenged Sevenfold
5. *Bodies* - Drowning Pool
6. *Remedy* - Seether
7. *The Good Life* - Three Days Grace
8. *Savior* - Rise Against
9. *Sound of Madness* - Shinedown
10. *Blow Me Away* - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Croatoa (Jul 20, 2010)

1 : Audioslave - Like a stone.
2 : Papa Roch - Hollywood whore.
3 : Three Days Grace - Break.
4: Axel Rudi Pell - Live for the king.
5: Breaking Benjamin - Hopeless. 
6: Avenged Sevefold - Bat Country.
7: Foo Fighters - The Pretender.
8: Linkin Park - Figure 0.9.
9: Sixx: AM - Tomorrow.
10: Slipknot - My Plague.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 20, 2010)

1- Bed of Razors: Hatebreeder
2- Yggdrasil: Enslaved
3- Crown of Horns: Cryptopsy
4- The X-Stream: Voivod
5- Brennivhn: Tyr
6- No Way Back: Norther
7- Abandoned: Enisferum
8- See Who I Am: Within Temptation
9- Pirate Song: Alestorm
10- The Steadfast: Blind Guardian.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 21, 2010)

1. I'm Walking On Sunshine
2. Girlfriend
3. My Favorite Things
4. Are You Sure?
5. It's Hairspray
6. We'll Be Together
7. I've Got My Mind Set On You
8. Double Trouble (Yes, I do have Pokemon songs on my iPod)
9. What Did I Ever See in Him?
10. It's Raining Men


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 21, 2010)

1. "Dogs" - *Pink Floyd*
2. "Alone With the Sea" - *Hurt*
3. "Collapse the Light Into Earth" - *Porcupine Tree*
4. "Into the Ocean" - *Blue October*
5. "Forty-Six & 2" - *Tool*
6. "Shades" - *Rishloo*
7. "Get All You Deserve" - *Steven Wilson*
8. "Pandora" - *Rishloo*
9. "Unfamiliar" - *Oceansize*
10. "Crystal Skull" - *Mastodon*


----------



## 198d (Jul 22, 2010)

1.The Mars Volta - Eunuch Provocateur
2. The Blood Brothers - Burn Piano Island, Burn
3. Billy Talent - Tears Into Wine
4. Bloc Party - Banquet
5. Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea
6. Dream Theater - Panic Attack
7. Deftones - Rapture
8. Brand New - Bought A Bride
9. The Smiths - This night has opened my eyes
10. The Soft Machine - Memories


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 25, 2010)

Radiohead - I can't
Muse - Coma
Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone
Jem - Falling For You
Paulo Nutini - Jenny Don't Be Hasty
Muse - Uprising
Christina Aguilera - Without You
Paramore - Fences
Gary Jules - Mad World
Radiohead - Nude


----------



## Xabsol (Jul 25, 2010)

Tiffany Blews - Fall Out Boy
Freaky Freaky - Dizzee Rascal
Conspiracy - Paramore
Jungle Iz Em - Black Noise
Lost - Hadouken!
Pennies - Lady Sovereign
Riverside (Let's Go!) - Sidney Samson feat. Wizard Sleeve
My Hi Tops (Riva Starr Bass Mix) - Plumb DJs
Bust Your Windows - Glee Cast
That's What You Get - Paramore


----------



## Ramenbitch (Jul 25, 2010)

1. Brown Eyed Girls - "Abracadabra"
2. SEAMO - "My ANSWER"
3. Toshiro Masuda - "Morning"
4. Joss Stone feat. Jamie Hartman - "Stalemate"
5. Paku Romi - "Muge"
6. Joss Stone - "Headturner"
7. Caro Emerald - "I know that he's mine"
8. Ore Ska Band - "Pinocchio"
9. Yiruma - "Moonlight"
10. Lily Allen - "Back to the start"


----------



## adil (Oct 8, 2010)

1.	Steady as she goes- Corrine bailey rae
2.	Stan- Eminem & Dido
3.	Maybe tomorrow- stereophonics
4.	Roll with it- oasiss
5.	Starry-eyed-  ellie goulding
6.	This love- maroon 5
7.	Mr Brightside- the killers 
8.	My happy ending- avril lavigne 
9.	But its better if you do- panic at the disco
10.	LDN- lilly allen


----------



## Lamb (Oct 9, 2010)

*Beach House* - "Walk in the Park"
*Mission of Burma* - "Feed"
*God Help the Girl* - "Musician Please Take Me Home"
*Between the Buried and Me* - "Selkies: The Endless Obsession (Instrumental Version)"
*Simon & Garfunkel* - "Patterns"
*Love is Colder than Death* - "Waves"
*Hot Chip* - "One Pure Thought"
*Los Campesinos!* - "Plan A"
*Ladytron* - "This Is Our Sound"
*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - "09-15-00, Part One"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)

01. Breakin' Dishes - Rihanna
02. Happy Birthday to you you - Yui
03. Kimi no Soba de - Gurin
04. Somebody - Kristinia Debarge
05. Umbrella (Acoustic) - Marie Digby
06. Ashita wa Atashi no Kaze ga Fuku - AiM
07. inside your heart - FictionJunction YUUKA
08. It Hurts (Slow) - 2NE1
09. Click - Little Boots
10. You Thought Wrong - Kelly Clarkson

surprisingly it's all songs I don't regularly listen to.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 9, 2010)

1. California Girls - Katy Perry 
2. Me Love - Sean Kingston
3. Addicted - Simple Plan
4. Walking On Sunshine - Aly & AJ
5. My Alien - Simple Plan
6. Breaking The Habit - Linkin Park
7. Everytime We Touch - Cascada
8. Whispers In The Dark - Skillet
9. Alejandro - Lady Gaga
10. Perfect - Hedley


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 9, 2010)

1. Jojo - SHINee
2. Prince Igor - Rapsody feat. Warren G and Sissel
3. Hotel California - Eagle
4. Keep your hands off my girl - Good Charlotte
5. Like a prayer - Madonna
6. Ich bereue nichts - Silbermond
7. Can't get you out of my head - Kylie Minogue
8. Umbrella - Vanilla Sky
9. Not fair - Lily Allen
10. Trick me - Kelis


----------



## Seraphyna (Oct 9, 2010)

This is my Pop folder. 

1. Fifteen - Taylor Swift and Miley Cyrus (concert version)
2. Leave (Get Out) - Jojo
3. We Belong Together - Mariah Carey
4. I Wanna Know You - Miley Cyrus feat. David Archuleta
5. Most Girls - Pink 
6. One in A Million - Miley Cyrus
7. Perfect Day - Hoku
8. My Goodies - Petey Pablo feat. Ciara
9. Going Under - Evanescence
10. O - DBSK


----------



## Tifa (Oct 9, 2010)

Life (Acoustic) -Yui
Hitohira no Hanabira - Stereopony
Brave Song - Aoi Tada
FDD - Itou Kanako
Honey Honey - Abba
Reason - Kana
Anywhere - Evanescence
Rock With You - Michael Jackson
Gabriellas Sång - Molly Sandén
Real Emotion - Jade


----------



## CBACS (Oct 9, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter
Melvins - Echo/Don't Piece Me
My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes
Faith No More - Jizzlobber
Nirvana - Curmudgeon
Blue Oyster Cult - E.T.I.
Jane's Addiction - Summertime Rolls
Soundgarden - Birth Ritual
Dinosaur Jr. - Pieces
Megadeth - Five Magics


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2010)

Pull Out - Death from Above 1979
It Must Be a Camel - Frank Zappa
Recession Thinking -  Bodega Man
Ashes in a Green Chair - Windham Hell
The Effects - Rotten Sound
Turbulence (Remix) - Deltron 3030
Goodbye - Doji Morita
Undertow - Chroma Key
SexSlaveShip - Flying Lotus
The Evil That Never Arrived - Stars of the Lid


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 10, 2010)

1)savin' me-nickleback 
2)lets get it started-black eyed peas
3)everything is wonderful-everyclear
4)imma be-black eyed peas
5)fly on the wall-t.A.T.u 
6)you and i-t.A.T.u
7)move along-all american rejects
8)what hurts the most-rascal flats
9)the old apartment-bare naked lady's
10)tic tok-kesha


----------



## Scapa (Oct 10, 2010)

My list is _very_ trance/dance -based, so its no miracle what my list has in it 

1. Selu Vibra - Stargazing (Original Mix)
2. Tune Up Vs Italobrothers - Colours Of The Rainbow
3. Phynn - Starfire At Night
4. Progidy - Smack My Bitch Up
5. Ratty - Sunrise
6. Kash Vs Inxs - Dream On Black Girl (Radio Edit)
7. Eric Prydz vs Floyd - Proper Education
8. Sholan - Can You Feel (Thrillseekers Remix)
9. Sunset Strippers - Falling Stars
10. Jakima - Alone


----------



## Soul (Oct 10, 2010)

Strength - Abingdon Boys School.
Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee.
Aerials - System of a Down.
Papermoon - TommyHeavenly6
Duality - Slipknot.
Ares - Emancipator.
Almost Easy - Avenged Sevenfold.
The Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden.
Sequoia Throne - Protest the Hero.
Painkiller - Judas Priest.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't want to make another thread. I will bring back this one instead.

1. Judas Priest - White Heat, Red Hot
2. Cirith Ungol - Master of the Pit
3. Mercyful Fate - A Dangerous Meeting
4. Inquisition - Impaled by the Cryptic Horns of Baphomet
5. Morbid Angel - Lord of All Fevers & Plague
6. Candlemass - Solitude
7. Black Sabbath - The Mob Rules
8. Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
9. Solitude Aeturnus - Destiny Falls to Ruin
10. Fates Warning - Soldier Boy


----------



## Kanali (Apr 30, 2012)

1. The Clash - The Call Up
2. The Stooges - Not Right
3. The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter
4. Bj?rk - The Anchor Song
5. Country Joe and The Fish - Thursday
6. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack
7. The White Stripes - When I Hear My Name
8. Sex Pistols - Holidays in the Sun
9. Queen - Seven Seas of Rhye
10. The White Stripes - Catch Hell Blues


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 30, 2012)

1. Mac Miller - Wake up
2. Big Sean Ft. Chris Brown - My last
3. Eminem - Cinderella man
4. Ke$ha - Take it off
5. Drake - Headlines
6. T.I. - Tell 'em I said that
7. Snoop Dogg and Wiz Khalifa - Young, wild, free
8. Trick Trick Ft. Eminem - Welcome to Detroit city
9. Ice Cube - I rep that west
10. Chris Brown Ft. Tyga - Holla at me


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 30, 2012)

*Angels and Airwaves* - The War
*Big Sean* - Made
*Lupe Fiasco* - Lightwork
*Gorrilaz* - Bobby in Pheonix
*MIA* - Teqkilla
*Ben Folds* - You Don't know me at all
*Chris Webby* - Get Loose
*Lupe Fiasco* - Gold Watch
*Rizzle Kicks* - Down with the Trumpets
*XV* - Smallville


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 30, 2012)

An Cafe - Koukai
Maxeen - Please
My Chemical Romance - Demolition Lovers
Sonata Arctica - San Sebastian
Atreyu - The Remembrance Ballad (Instrumental)
Evanescence - Lost In Paradise
Anna Tsuchiya - Stand By Me
Breaking Benjamin - Phase
Vitamin String Quartet - My Immortal
Breaking Benjamin - Without You


----------



## Akaikumo (Apr 30, 2012)

Kasey Chambers - Not pretty enough
Alexz Johnson - 24 hours
Emilie Autumn - Manic depression
Tegan and Sara - Living room
Demi Lovato - All night long
The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian
Duran Duran - Girl panic
Apocalyptica - Life burns
Epica - Never enough
Keane - A bad dream


----------



## Kanali (May 9, 2012)

Cream - Born Under A Bad Sign
The White Stripes - Hotel Yorba
Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention - the Chrome Plated Megaphone of Destiny
The Raconteurs - Top Yourself
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds - People Ain't No Good
Queen - Dreamer's Ball
Tom Waits - Tango Till They're Sore
The Strokes - Juicebox
Gorrilaz - Tomorrow Comes Today
The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter


----------



## Ecclaed (May 9, 2012)

Energoblock - Your Own Salvation
Noisuf-X - Distorted Self Perception
Christ Analogue - So Brand New
The Pixies - Where Is My Mind
Malory - Wasted
Jack Or Jive - Your Long Shadow
Love Is Colder Than Death - Orlando
Barry Adamson - Jazz Devil
Combichrist - Get Your Body Beat
Amber Asylum - Still Point II


----------



## Krippy (May 15, 2012)

We do it for Fun Pt. 9 - Tha Joker 
Dance (Ass) Remix - Big Sean ft. Nicki Minaj
Drop (Freestyle) - Cassidy
Pot Head -Tha Joker 
Identity - Lecrae
In Luv Wit My Money - Chamillionaire ft. Paul Wall
Good Morning - Chamillionaire
Put on (Freestyle) - Ludacris
With the Fresh Style - Angerfist
We Ready - Gorilla Zoe ft. Yung Joc & Big Gee


----------



## Stripes (May 18, 2012)

*Coldplay*; Every Teardrop is a Waterfall
*Placebo*; Every Me, Every You
*The Killers*; Mr. Brightside
*Passenger*; Night Vision Binoculars 
*Katy Perry*; Part of Me
*Lights*; Suspension
*Owl City*; Alligator Sky
*Florence & the Machine*; Between Two Lungs
*One Direction*; Stole My Heart
*Ke$ha*; Crazy Beautiful Life


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2012)

1) _A Necessary End_, by Saltillo.
2) _Gravity_, by ATB.
3) _Tu Cages_, by I Blame Coco.
4) _Sunset Heroes_, from Godhand.
5) _Miss Kiss Kiss Bang (Spanish)_, by Oscar Loya.
6) _Act On Impulse_, by We Were Promised Jetpacks.
7) _If Wishes Were Catholics_, by Saltillo.
8) _Toast To Tomorrow_, by Blackmore's Night.
9) _The Horror Of Our Love_, by Ludo.
10) _Violet Sauce_, by Namie Amuro.


----------



## Hαnnαh (May 30, 2012)

What Do I Need With Love?- Thoroughly Modern Millie
Hellbender Turbulence- Lordi
Bop to the Top- High School Musical (no shame, that song is catchy)
Prick! Goes the Scorpion's Tale- The Devil's Carnival
Bad Romance- Lady Gaga
Like Zis, Like Zat- Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Ride On, King Jesus, as performed by my school's women's choir last year
Flowers Become Screens- Delirium
Misery- Maroon 5
76 Trombones Finale- The Music Man


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2012)

Kasabian - Orange
Bob Marley - Lonesome
Kings Of Leon - Trani
Radiohead - Creep
Sebastian Tellier - Kilometer
The Strokes - Last Night
Laura Marling - Flicker and Fail
Coeur de Pirate - St. Laurent
Crystal Castles - Alice Practice
Nouvelle Vague - Teenage Kicks


----------



## Geogeo (May 31, 2012)

1. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
2. King Crimson - Red
3. Rammstein - Mutter
4. The Beatles - Back in the USSR
5. Van Der Graaf Generator - Whatever Would Robert Have Said?
6. Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight
7. Peter Gabriel - Red Rain
8. Elvis Costello - Less Than Zero
9. The Beatles - In My Life
10. Procol Harum - Beyond The Pale


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Beatles, Rammstein and Elvis Costello. Me likey.

1. Bob Dylan - Tambourine Man
2. RATM - Sleep Now In The Fire
3. Cypress Hill - I Ain't Goin' Out Like That
4. Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band - We Are Normal
5. The Pogues - Wild Cats Of Kilkenny
6. TATU - All The Things She Said
7. New Order - Crystal
8. Spice Girls - Move Over
9. Jack Off Jill - Spit & Rape
10. Gene - As Good As It Gets


----------



## Hariti (Jun 7, 2012)

Dyce - Tomorrow Can Wait(Cascada Radio Mix)
Lights - Savior
Alex Band - Only One
Far East Movement ft. Ryan Tedder - Rocketeer
Linkin Park - The Little Things Give You Away
Cascada - Dream on Dreamer
Audioslave - Original Fire
Every Avenue - Fall Apart
Three Days Grace - Pain
Boys Like Girls ft. Taylor Swift - Two Is Better Than One


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2012)

Death Grips - System Blower
Jane's Addiction - Mountain Song
Interpol - Untitled
Public Enemy - Caught, Can We Get a Witness?
Majora's Mask - Majora's Theme
Kanye West - Get 'em High (ft. Talib Kweli & Common)
Kanye West - Street Lights
Arnaud - Buglers Dream
Atreyu - Congragation of the Damned
Muse - In Your World

Jesus Christ, this list does no justice to the kind of music I actually listen to.


----------



## Eight (Jun 8, 2012)

1) Marilyn Manson - Putting Holes In Happiness

2) Nirvana - You Know You're Right

3) Marilyn Manson - I Put a Spell On You

4) Ministry - Psalm 69

5) Nine Inch Nails - Corona Radiata

6) Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss

7) Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile (Still version)

8) Orgy - Blue Monday

9) ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

10) A Perfect Circle - Freedom of Choice

LOL, I hate my shuffle  it's being biased lol. so much more on my iPod lol. oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Zach (Jun 8, 2012)

H.I.M-Behind the Crimson Door
Mudvayne-Fear
Oomph-Wenn du Weinst
The Rasmus-Every Day
Black Sabbath-Country Girl
Pantera-Forever Tonight
The Gazette-Psychodelic Heroine
2ne1-(song name is in Korean letters)
Avenged Sevenfold-Forgotten Faces
Bob Marley-Roots, Rock, Reggae


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

Incubus - Just a phase
Peter Bjorn & John - Amsterdam
Incubus - I miss you
Pearl Jam - Sweet law
Pearl Jam - Dirty Frank
Deftones - Goof morning beautiful
Incubus - Tomorrow's food
Deftones - Moana
Death cab for cutie - Home is a fire
The Killers - Jenny was a friend of mine


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

*A Day To Remember ~ A Shot in the Dark*
*Iron Maiden ~ Blood Brothers*
*Five Finger Death Punch ~ If I Fall*
*Metallica ~ No Leaf Clover*
*In Fear And Faith ~ There Be Pirates Among These Seas*
*LIGHTS ~ Fall Back Down (Acoustic Version)*
*From First To Last ~ Afterbirth*
*Meg and Dia ~ What If*
*Senses Fail ~ Hair of the Dog*
*Thirty Seconds To Mars ~ From Yesterday*
Wow, that actually isn't a bad list o.o


----------



## Akaikumo (Jun 18, 2012)

1.The academy is - Slow down
2.Alicia Keys - Empire state of mind
3.Unknown - Dancing with tears in my eyes
4.Demi Lovato - Get back
5.Crazytown - Revolving door
6.Black eyed peas - Meet me halfway
7.Flyleaf - I'm so sick
8.Natalia - Amarte duele
9.Metallica - One
10.My chemical romance - Thank you for the venom


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 20, 2012)

1. Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love and Understanding
2. Rush - The Spirit of Radio
3. James - Your Story
4. Gryphon - Second Spasm
5. King Crimson - Frame by Frame
6. Queen - Princes of the Universe
7. Electric Six - Pink Flamingos
8. Procol Harum - Pandora's Box
9. Otis Redding - Hard to Handle
10. Marillion - Garden Party


----------



## Zach (Jun 23, 2012)

My Chemical Romance-The Only Hope For Me is You
Otep-Sweet Tooth
All That Remains-Relinquish
The Mars Volta-Aberinkula
Silverstein-Burning Hearts
Silverstein-I knew I Couldn't Trust You
Bob Marley-Bad Card
Ozzy Osbourne-Aimee
Black Sabbath-Dying For Love
The Red Jumpsuit Apparutus-Justify

Not very diverse this time...


----------



## krome (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello/Goodbye [Uncool] - Lupe Fiasco
Midnight Circus - Sunny Hill
West Coast Rocks - Matty G (Glitch Mob Remix)
Seven Devils - Florence + The Machine
Flesh - Simon Curtis
Paradise - Infinite
Toynbee - Manic Bloom
I Can't Wait - Celldweller
Falling - John Park
Cold War - Janelle Monae


----------



## Cardboard Astronaut (Jun 25, 2012)

Jesus Christ - Brand New
What You Know - Two Door Cinema
1901 - Phoenix
Judith - A Perfect Circle
Sober - Tool
Eyes as Candles - Passion Pit
The Boy who Blocked His Own Shot - Brand New
1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
Australia - The Shins
Take a Walk - Passion Pit


----------



## Kanali (Jun 25, 2012)

Bj?rk - Venus As A Boy
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Nirvana - Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge on Seattle
Gorillaz - To Binge
Judas Priest - Dissident Agressor
Mot?rhead - Dirty Love
Gorillaz - Seattle Yodel
Gorillaz - Shy Town
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Remember
The White Stripes - Stop Breaking Down


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 27, 2012)

1. The Beatles - Glass Onion
2. Pixies - Monkey Gone To Heaven
3. An Endless Sporadic - Impulse
4. Gentle Giant - Free Hand
5. Electric Six - Clusterfuck
6. Van Der Graaf Generator - Pilgrims
7. Rammstein - Rosenrot
8. Genesis - Harold the Barrel
9. Peter Hammill - A Louse Is Not A Home
10. Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting Of The Spirits


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 27, 2012)

1. Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites - Skrillex
2. Say You'll Haunt Me - Stone Sour
3. Du Ferme - La Fouine
4. Muny - Nicki Minaj
5. I Guess You're Right - The Poises
6. Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC
7. Breakdown - Breaking Benjamin
8. The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson
9. My Way - Limp Bizkit
10. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy


----------



## Nemo (Jun 28, 2012)

1. To Let Myself Go - Ane Brun
2. My Juvenile - Bj?rk
3. 9 Crimes - Damien Rice
4. Kill - iamamiwhoami
5. We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service
6. Infinite Arms - Band of Horses
7. Are You Satisfied? - Marina & the Diamonds
8. Time To Pretend - MGMT
9. Marrow - St. Vincent
10. I Took a Little Something - Florrie


----------



## Hariti (Jun 28, 2012)

30 Seconds to Mars - Closer to the Edge
Enrique Iglesias - Do You Know
Evanescence - My Immortal
FM Static - Tonight
Boys Like Girls - Love Drunk
Foo Fighters - Friend of a Friend
Daughtry - Breakdown
New Heights - Peaches
Linkin Park - In My Remains
Hurts - Stay


----------



## Akaikumo (Jun 28, 2012)

1.Akeboshi - Wind
2.Nirvana - Lithium
3.Adele - Someone like you
4.Jem - Just a ride
5.AFI - Silve and cold
6.COD - Are you dead yer?
7.M.I.A. - Bad girls
8.Lilix - What I like about you
9.Saving Jane - Girl next door
10.The used - Take it away


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 29, 2012)

1. The Beatles - Yellow Submarine
2. Procol Harum - Conquistador
3. Nektar - The Nine Lifeless Daughters Of The Sun
4. Weird Al Yankovic - Virus Alert
5. The Who - The Kids Are Alright
6. Marillion - Hotel Hobbies
7. Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love
8. Rush - Freewill
9. Buckethead - The Way To Heaven
10. Tom Waits - Kiss Me


----------



## Austin (Jun 29, 2012)

Blink-182 - Live @ The Epicenter
La Di Da - Asher Roth
Jay-Z & Kanye West - New Day
Angels & Airwaves - Behold A Pale Horse 
Tyler the Creator - Odd Toddlers 
Childish Gambino - These Girls
Odd Future - Oldie
2Pac - 2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted 
Kid Cudi - Heart of a Lion
My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Black Parade


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2012)

Felt like giving this another run.

1) _Ballad of New York_, by Bird Call.
2) _Monarchs (Instrumental)_, by Blue Sky Black Death.
3) _From Sun's Angle_, by Blue Sky Black Death.
4) _I'm Not Human At All_, by Sleep Party People.
5) _Детки ("Kids")_, by Lumen.
6) _Angelic Remedy_, by Dirty Elegance.
7) _Always Something Better_, by Trentem?ller. 
8) _Spring in Lhasa_, by Oliver Shanti. 
9) _Energetic_, by Masa. 
10) _Сид и Нэнси ("Sid and Nancy")_, by Lumen.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)

Judas Priest - Bloodstone
Sigh - Infernal Cries
Kylahullut - self titled song funnily enough
Catamenia - awake in darkness
Dragonball Z soundtrack - Piccolo (as crazy as it sounds, yes I have Bruce Falconers soundtrack)
Kamelot - epilogue (live)
Strapping Young Lad - Far Beyond Metal
White Stripes - I think I smell a Rat
Silverchair - Freak
Pink Floyd - Hey you (live)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2012)

Zornik - Get Whatever You Want
Cascada - Fever
Plain White T's  - Hey There Delilah 
Plumb - Real Life Fairy Tale
Panic At The Disco - The Ballad of Mona Lisa 
Bon Jovi - It's My Life
Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit
Skillet - Whispers In The Dark
Ed Sheeran - Give Me Love
The Script - Nothing


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Slipknot - Psychosocial
2. Avenged Sevenfold - Critical Acclaim
3. H.I.M - Wings of a Butterfly
4. Seether - Breakdown
5. Adelita's Way - The Collapse
6. Drist - Arterial Black
7. Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane
8. Disturbed - Indestrucible
9. System of a Down - Lonely Day
10. Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun

I shit you not, didn't expect #10 to actually come up.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 5, 2012)

1. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Idiot Prayer
2. David Bowie - Blue Jean
3. Black Sabbath - All Moving Parts (Standing Still)
4. Pink Floyd - Another Brick in The Wall Part 2
5. The White Stripes - Wasting My Time
6. The Jimi Hendrix Experience - House Burning Down
7. Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengance
8. The Velvet Underground - Sunday Morning
9. Queen - Bring Back That Leroy Brown
10. Queen - Fight from the Inside


----------



## YelloWhite (Jul 20, 2012)

Jay-Z-*Encore*
Dance Gavin Dance-*Privilously Poncheezied*
J. Cole-*Knock Knock*
Tyler The Creator-*Blow*
Lauryn Hill-*Lost Ones*
Kanye West-*Lord Lord Lord*
De La Soul-*Forever*
Coldplay-*Warning Sign*
Aesop Rock-*Nightlight*
Fall of Troy*-Mouths Like Sidewinder Missiles*


----------



## Hariti (Jul 21, 2012)

Linkin Park - Forgotten
Cascada - Breathless
Reamonn - Million Miles
Skillet - Falling Inside the Black
Blink 182 - After Midnight
Nickelback - I'd Come For You
James Morrison ft Jessie J - Up
Troy - Out There
Ross Copperman - Holding On and Letting Go
Pink - Who Knew


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 22, 2012)

Cookie Monsta - Optimus Prime
50 Cent - In Da Club
Jeremih - Down On Me ft. 50 Cent
Flux Pavillion - Gold Dust
Trick Trick ft. Eminem - Welcome to Detroit City
Eminem - Space Bound
Wiz Khalifa - In the Cut
Flo Rida - Wild Ones ft. Sia
Tinie Tempah ft. Wiz Khalifa - Till' I'm Gone
Doctor P - Tetris


----------



## Salem (Jul 22, 2012)

1. "Cry For The Weeper" by _Sunn O)))_
2. "Blind" by _TV On The Radio_
3. "If You're Feeling Sinister" by _Belle & Sebastian_
4. "Extra Kings" by _The Avalanches_
5. "Numb" by _Portishead_
6. "The Sparrow Looks Up At the Machine" by _The Flaming Lips_
7. "Emily" by _Joanna Newsom_
8. "Atone" by _Grouper_
9. "Arkestry" by _Flying Lotus_
10. "Something" by _The Microphones_


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2012)

1) _Werewolf_, by CocoRosie.
2) _Time Is Running Out_, by Muse.
3) _Mr. E Leon Rauis_, by Rasputina.
4) _How Can I Live (Spanish)_, by Ill Neno.
5) _Every Night My Teeth Are Falling Out_, by The Parentheses.
6) _Comanche_, by The Revels.
7) _Tu Cages_, by I Blame Coco. 
8) _Euphoria_, by Collide. 
9) _Good Knight_, by Emancipator. 
10) _C'est La Vie ("It's life.")_, by Coralie Clement.


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Rush - Red Barchetta
2. The Killers - Goodnight, Travel Well
3. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
4. Peter Gabriel - Intruder
5. Dire Straits - Money For Nothing
6. The Band - Rag Mama Rag
7. Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Knife Edge
8. Nektar - Astral Man
9. Gentle Giant - Free Hand
10. Birds and Buildings - Yucatan 65: The Agitation of the Mass


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 28, 2012)

aequitas - Ode to jam II
Heaven Shall Burn - Deyjandi von(Outro)
Dredg - Triangle
Yiruma - Left my Hearts
Machine Head - Bulldozer
Broilers - Das Letzte
Johann Sebastian Bach - Air Suite Nr. 3 D-Dur
Masashi Hamauzu - Fighting Fate 
Tool - Part of Me
The Misfits - Nike-A-Go-Go


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Number One Gun - White Lies
Weird Al - White and Nerdy
There for Tomorrow - A Little Faster
Ginuwine - Pony
Nat King Cole - Smile
SWV - Weak
Dr. Dre - Nuthin' But a "G" Thang
The Offspring - Self-Esteem
Killswitch Engage - The Arms of Sorrow


----------



## Netorie (Jul 28, 2012)

The Police - Synchronicity II
Poisonblack - Love Infernal
Nightwish - While You Lips Are Still Red
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
System of a Down - Toxicity
Probot - Red War
Rammstein - Mein Teil
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell
August Burns Red - Marianas Trench
Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife


----------



## Kanali (Jul 28, 2012)

Nirvana - Being a Son
Queen - Brighton Rock
The White Stripes - Blue Orchid
Pearl Jam - All Those Yesterdays
Black Sabbath - Fluff
The White Stripes - I'm Lonely (But I Ain't That Lonely Yet)
The Raconteurs - Yellow Sun
Pearl Jam - Brain of J
The Stooges - 1970
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Little Miss Lover


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 30, 2012)

Eh, I'll give this a third go:

1. Tyga - Rack City
2. Drake - Headlines (They Know)
3. Mac Miller - Donald Trump
4. Lil Wayne - Got Money Ft. T-Pain
5. Eminem - Space Bound
6. Jadakiss - Who's Real Ft. Swizz Beatz & Oj Juiceman
7. DJ Khaled - All I do is Win Ft. Ludacris, Rick Ross, T-Pain
8. Machine Gun Kelly (MGK) - Invincible Ft. Ester Dean
9. Ice Cube - Drink The Kool-Aid
10. Lil Wayne - Work it (Weezy remix) Ft. Squad up


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jul 31, 2012)

1. Focus - Hocus Pocus
2. Echolyn - Uncle
3. IQ - Frequency
4. Procol Harum - Beyond the Pale
5. Gorillaz - Revolving Doors
6. Elvis Costello - Accidents Will Happen
7. Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick
8. Gentle Giant - The Boys in the Band
9. Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Trilogy
10. Genesis - Supper's Ready


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 5, 2012)

*Early Morning - Alesana*
*Worlds Apart - Silverstein*
*Red Light Pledge - Silverstein*
*Goodbye, Goodnight For Good - Alesana*
*Conscious Is A Killer - A Skylit Drive*
*To Hell We Ride - LostProphets*
*The Hider - VersaEmerge*
*Let It Die - Three Days Grace*
*Come Back Now - Eyeshine*
*A Thousand Lies - Machine Head
*


----------



## Kanali (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Is There Anybody Out There? - Pink Floyd
2. Belly Button Window - Jimi Hendrix
3. Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
4. John, I'm Only Dancing - David Bowie
5. Swinging The Chain - Black Sabbath
6. Land - Patti Smith
7. Star Spangled Banner - Jimi Hendrix
8. Delivering The Goods - Judas Priest
9. Cloud Of Unknowing - Gorillaz
10. Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground - The White Stripes


----------



## Stripes (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Lonely Hearts Club by Marina & the Diamonds
2. Wonderland by Natalia Kills
3. Annie by Safetysuit 
4. Best of Me by Sum41
5. Jet Lag by Simple Plan
6. Stripped by Shiny Toy Guns 
7. Alligator Sky by Owl City 
8. Chinese by Lily Allen
9. Bubblegum Bitch by Marina & the Diamonds
10. Under the Sheets by Ellie Goulding


----------



## Scott Pilgrims Revenge (Aug 13, 2012)

Slither - Opeth
Steel - Battle Beast
Nightmare - Heart Of A Coward
Ghost Of Karelia - Mastodon
Mummy Invasion - Gama Bomb
Live In A Hole - Pantera
Rally The Wicked - Cancer Bats
Scorpion - Megadeth
Speed Demon - Michael Jackson
Carrion - Kreator

Happy with that list.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 14, 2012)

1. No Intention - Dirty Projectors
2. Son - The Dear Hunter
3. Flashover - Klaxons
4. The Current - Cymbals Eat Guitars
5. Detlef Schrempf - Band of Horses
6. Noy Hay Nada Mas - Mos Def
7. Memorial - Explosions in the Sky
8. Get Away - Yuck
9. Irresponsible Tune - Dirty Projectors
10. Lightworks - J Dilla


----------



## Netorie (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Desecration of Souls - Mercyful Fate
2. Psycho - System of a Down
3. Opium - Deathstars
4. Giving In - Adema
5. Monkey Business - Skid Row
6. The Black River - The Sword
7. Exile - Soilwork
8. Abigail - Motionless in White
9. Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider
10. Lay Down - Priestess


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 20, 2012)

Eazy E-Real Muthaphukkin Gs
Drake ft. Trey Songs-Give Ya
Nas-The Don
50 Cent-Get Up
Usher-Climax
Michael Jackson-Bad
Tyga-Rack City
Ghostface Killah-The Champ
Adrien Broner-The Problem
Chris Brown ft. Busta Rhymes and Lil Wayne-Look at me now


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 5, 2012)

1.) Vectoral by Kuedo
2.) Golden Skans (Intrumental) by Klaxons
3.) This Bright Flash by M83
4.) Cubert by System of A Down
5.) Dead Island by Giles Lamb
6.) Quilty by Ennio Morricone
7.) Serenity by Shusaku Uchiyama
8.) Hero by Nickelback
9.) Closer To The Sun by Slightly Stoopid
10.) Swoon by The Chemical Brothers

Hopefully there's nothing wrong with putting so many Youtube links in one post.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't have an Ipod, i'll just put the first 10 songs in alphabetical order from my iTunes:

A.D.D. - System of a Down
Actium - Aphex Twin
Adam's Song - Blink-182
Admit it! - Say anything
Aenima - Tool
Aerials - System of a Down
Ageispolis - Aphex Twin
Aimless Arrow - Converge
Airbag - Radiohead
Alameda - Elliott Smith

Err, not really a good representation of what i listen to.

But then again i listen to a shit load of bands/artists, so whatevs.


----------



## Danielle (Oct 6, 2012)

Sheena is a punk rocker - Ramones
Into Darkness you go - Deicide
Up from the grave - King Diamond
Education - Holy Moses
I'm Alive - W.A.S.P
My Acid Works - Nevermore
Pray - Grave Digger
Paintbox - Pink Floyd
Havamal - Falkenbach
Circled - Borknagar


----------



## Aleph-1 (Oct 6, 2012)

!!! - Shit Schiesse Merde, Pt. 1 (instrumental)
Morozov - Fly Guitar (Astero Breaks Mix)
Iwaki - Mon Pote Kia
Soundgarden - Head Down
Layo & Bushwacka - Saudade
Starecase - Vapour Trails
Goo Goo Dolls - Long Way Down
Engineers - To An Evergreen
Coldplay - Lovers in Japan
Way Out West - Activity


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 6, 2012)

1. T.I - Welcome To The World Ft. Kanye West & KiD CuDi
2. Kid Ink - Batgang Ft. Hardhead
3. Ke$ha - Take it off
4. Aftrs - Everyday I'm Hustlin'
5. Big Sean - My Last Ft. Chris Brown
6. Eminem - Almost Famous
7. Katy Perry - E.T Ft. Kanye West
8. Big Sean - I Don't Think They Want It
9. Chris Borwn - Holla at me Ft. Tyga
10. Kanye West - Stronger


----------



## KentaLjung (Oct 21, 2012)

YOB - The mental tyrant
Hypocrisy - Attachment to the ancestor
Gojira - The way of all flesh
Kamelot - mourning star
Blind Guardian - The eldar
Mucc - Yoru
Behemoth - slaves shall serve
Black Sabbath - Into the void
Bloodbath - wretched human mirror
Spiritual beggars - Inner strength


----------



## Kanali (Oct 21, 2012)

Queen - It's Late
Kiss - Deuce
Judas Priest - All Guns Blazing
Poison - Nothin' But A Good Time
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - 51st Anniversary
Hole - Credit In The Straight World
The White Stripes - Effect & Cause
The White Stripes - Little Room
Gorillaz - 19-2000
Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 22, 2012)

The Sharpest Lives - My Chemical Romance
Seven Days - Bullet For My Valentine
Gangsta Sexy - Hollywood Undead
Hark the Harald Angels Sing - Eyeshine
Lullaby of the Crucified - Alesana
Breeding Ground - Jack Wall
Take on Me - Eyeshine
Issues - Escape the Fate
If I Cut My Hair, Hawaii Will Sink - Chiodos
Pearls Before The Swine - Machine Head


----------



## Yukisame (Oct 24, 2012)

1. Katsuhiko Kawamoto -Believe in Heaven
2. Katsuhiko Kawamoto -Get up stand up
3. Apulanta -Viisaus ei asu meiss?
4. Requiem for a dream theme
5. Ei yksin?inen unta saa
6. Pave Maijanen -Ik?v?
7. Princess Mononoke theme
8. Apulanta -Armo
9. Can you feel the love tonight?
10. Apulanta -Routa


----------



## hidame (Oct 29, 2012)

1) Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown
2) Green Day - F.O.D
3) Imagine Dragons - It's Time
4) Green Day - Cast Away
5) Green Day - Green Day
6) Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant
7) MC Chris - Nrrrd Grrrl
8) The Black Keys - Everlasting Light
9) MGMT - Time To Pretend
10) Whitesnake - Here I Go Again


----------



## Hullo (Oct 29, 2012)

Boston - Foreplay/Long Time
Torche - Across the Shields
Andrew Jackson Jihad - Hate, Rain on Me
Bongripper - Satan
Alcest - L? O? Naissent Les Couleurs Nouvelles
Death - Within the Mind
Morphine - Buena
Hellwitch - Sentient Transmography
Loop - Heaven's End
Melodysheep - The Big Electron (Bill Hicks + George Carlin)


----------



## Jessica (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I used my phone instead because I don't have an iPod.

Coldplay - Hurts Like Heaven
Michelle Branch - If Only She Knew
The Black Keys - Tighten Up
The Bottle Rockets - I'll Be Coming Around
Third Eye Blind - Crystal Baller
Matt Mays & El Torpedo - Time of Your Life
Chantal Kreviazuk - God Made Me
In-Flight Safety - Surround
Journey - Seperate Ways
Everclear - Father of Mine


----------



## Looniie (Nov 11, 2012)

1.Ti?sto & Showtek - Hell Yeah!
2.Chrispy - Predator
3.SKRILLEX - Bangarang feat. Sirah
4.PSY - GANGNAM STYLE
5.David Guetta - She Wolf 
6.TomorrowLand - 2012 - Official Song (The Way We See The World)
7.Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike & Moguai - Mammoth
8.Afrojack - Annie's Theme
9.NERVO - We're All No One ft. Afrojack, Steve Aoki
10.Swedish House Mafia - Greyhound


----------



## Hebe (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby
2. Scorpions - The Cross
3. Stone Sour - Through Glass
4. Rammstein - Amerika
5. Scorpions - In Your Park
6. Iron Maiden - Wasting Love
7. Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love
8. Led Zeppelin - Fool in the Rain
9. The Ramones - I Wanna be Sedated
10. Alice in Chains - Would


----------



## EternalSanctuaryMan (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Peter Gabriel - Moribund the Burgermeister
2. Styx - Come Sail Away
3. Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick (Part 2)
4. Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9
5. Gentle Giant - Think of Me with Kindness
6. Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love and Understanding
7. Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
8. The Killers - Change Your Mind
9. Madness - It Must Be Love
10. Captain Beefheart - Lick My Decals Off, Baby


----------



## lucky (Nov 12, 2012)

1) Backstreet Boys - I'll never break your heart
2) Britney Spears - Lucky
3) Justin Beiber - As Long as You Love me
4) Britney Spears - Hit me Baby one more time
5) Backstreet Boys - It's tearin' up my heart
6) Backstreet Boys - Backstreet's back
7) N'Sync - Bye Bye Bye
8) Carly Rae - Call me maybe
5) Metallica - St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## amelieee (Nov 14, 2012)

Iron&Wine - Peace Beneth The City
Antony & The Johnsons - Christinas Farm
Placebo - Black-Eyed
Bj?rk - Like Someone in Love
Jack White - Another Way To Die
Soap&Skin - Sleep
Placebo - Devil In The Details
Marilyn Manson - Mobscene
Kasabian - Processed Beats
Tim Bendzko - Nur noch kurz die Welt retten


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Led Zeppelin - Dancing Days
2. Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
3. Little Dragon - Summertearz
4. As Tall As Lions - Maybe I'm Just Tired
5. Little Dragon - Scribbled Paper
6. EvoL - I'm Sorry
7. Coheed and Cambria - Elf Tower
8. Dear and the Headlights - Happy in Love
9. Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song
10. Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore


----------



## Damaris (Nov 14, 2012)

1. the last high - the dandy warhols
2. play dead - bjork
3. anywhere on this road - lhasa
4. hem ljuva hem [music box] - detektivbyr?n
5. entrapped - welkin dusk
6. bad wings - the glitch mob
7. dust on the ground - bombay bicycle club
8. call me lightning - the who
9. heart and soul - joy division 
10. new york minutes - bayonet


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 15, 2012)

1.bleed it out-linkin park
2.The ghost of you-My chemical romance
3.Raise your glass-P!nk
4.what makes you beautiful-One direction
5.If i ruled the world-Big time rush
6.Running blind-t.A.T.u
7.Disturbia-Rihanna
8.Say my name-Destiny's child 
9.Viva la vida-Coldplay
10.leave out all the rest-linkin park


----------



## Hariti (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps
RED - Forever
The Afters - Ocean Wide
Cascada - Could It Be You
Soundgarden - Live to Rise
Linkin Park - Frgt 10
Daughtry - September
Trading Yesterday - Shattered
Nickelback - Far Away
Cascada - Evacuate the Dancefloor


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 5, 2012)

Lay it down - Lloyd 
Swimming pools - Kendrick Lamar 
High for this - the Weeknd 
In the morning - J. Cole 
Glass table girls - The Weeknd 
Enough said - Drake
Pour it out - Rihanna 
Diamonds - Rihanna 
Naked - Lloyd 
Purple swag - ASAP


----------



## Greidy (Dec 6, 2012)

1) Volbeat - Fallen
2) Misfits - Last Caress
3) Dir En Grey - Bugaboo
4) Garbage - Bleed Like Me
5) Smashing Pumpkins - Jellybelly
6) Misfits - Astro Zombies
7) Alkaline Trio - This Addiction
8) Heavens - Gardens
9) Queens of The Stoneage - Burn The Witch
10) Garbage - Blood For Poppies


----------



## EnvythePalmtree (Dec 14, 2012)

not in order
1 Caramelldansen- Caramell
2 the Islander- Nightwish
3 Again- Yui
4 Period- Chemistry
5 10th man down- Nightwish
6 Jesus Friend of Sinners- Casting Crowns
7 Tonight- Jeremy Camp
8 Last of the Wilds- Nightwish
9 Lay down my Pride- Jeremy Camp
10 Life After U- Daughtry


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

1. iwrestledabearonce- Pazuzu For The Win
2. Whitechapel- Fairy Fay
3. Three Days Grace- Animal I have Become
4. Toshiro Masuda- Glued State
5. Four Year Strong- The Takeover
6. Disturbed- Just Stop
7.Dir En Grey- Grief 
8.Suicide Silence- A Dead Current
9. Suicide Silence- No Time to Bleed
10. AFI- Paper Airplanes (makeshift wings)


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2013)

The Art of Peer Pressure - Kendrick Lamar
The Only Exception - Paramore
Count On Me - Bruno Mars
31 Minutes to Take Off - Mike Posner
Te Pido Perdon - Tito "El Bambino"
Us Against The World - Coldplay
Emergency - Paramore
Princess Of China - Coldplay Ft. Rihanna
Hermanita - Aventura
H.Y.F.R. - Drake


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 25, 2013)

1. Michael Jackson- Black or white.
2. Queen-We will Rock you.
3. John Lennon-Imagine.
4. Beatles-Come together.
5. Elvis Presley-Jailhouse rock.
6. Jackson 5-Never say goodbye.
7. Queen-We will rock you.
8. Of monsters and men- Little talks
9. Freddie Mercury-In my defense. 
10. The killers- Read my mind.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 25, 2013)

Girls Generation - Gee
Miley Cyrus - Who Owns my Heart 
Demi Lovato - Remember December
Silverchair - Freak
Jesse James - Bullet
TaTu - Friend or Foe
U2 - Bullet in the Blue Sky
Anahi - Mi Dilirio
Ellie Goulding - Wish I stayed
Rihanna - Rude Boy


----------



## Kanali (Jan 25, 2013)

The Doors - Soul Kitchen
Patti Smith - Gloria
Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn
The Misfits - Night Of The Living Dead
Queen - Dead On Time
The White Stripes - Hotel Yorba
The White Stripes - I Can Learn
Duff McKagan - I Love You
The Velvet Underground - Femme Fatale
AC/DC - Let's Make It


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool thread. ^^

~Spontaneous Me- Lindsey Stirling
~Quake- Balance And Composure
~Set Ourselves Free- The Wild
~Lions!- Lights
~Surrender- Angels & Airwaves
~The Blame Anxiety- Day At The Fair
~The No Seatbelt Song- Brand New
~Holding Onto You- Twenty-One Pilots
~Art Is Hard- Cursive
~The Walk- Imogen Heap


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 26, 2013)

Josh Clemons - Play My Ass Off
SlipKnot - Psychosocial
Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once
Drake - Take Care
Rustie - Ultra Thizz
Mac Miller - Kool Aid and Frozen Pizza
Demon Hunter - 1000 Apologies
Pearl Jam - The Fixer
Fall Out Boy - Beat It
Antoine Dufour - These Moments


----------



## Alicia (Jan 26, 2013)

1; Daft Punk - Da Funk (Casino Inc Amazing disco remix)
2; Britney Spears - Me against the music feat. madonna (Justice Remix)
3; Klaxons - As Above so below (Justice remix)
4; Toshiro Masuda - Naruto main theme
5; Jesper Kyd - Tour of Venice
6; The immortals - Mortal Kombat theme
7; Daft Punk - Human after all
8; Justice - Audio, Video, Disco
9; YUI - Rolling star
10; AAA - We Are! One Piece opening (2012 cover)

another 10:

1; Daft Punk - Musique
2; Shiro Sagisu - Requiem for the lost ones
3; She - Kicks
4; DJlxON - not like them (AR remix) (Newgrounds)
5; Home made kazoku - Thank you!!
6; Rie Fu - Life is like a boat
7; Masashi Hamauzu - Test of tthe L'Cie (Dahaka you bastard )
8; Justice - Newlands (the blister boyz remix)
9; Soulsearcher - Can't get enough
10; She - Music

encore!

1; Daft Punk - Superheroes/Human after All/Rock 'n' Roll
2; Daft Punk - The Prime time of your life (Tits & Clits Remix) (idk why it's called like that )
3; Woodkid - iron
4; Daft Punk -High Life
5; She - Supersonic
6; Daft Punk - Aerodynamic
7; 4kids/music to duel by - Yu-Gi-Oh! theme song
8; She - Always yours
9; Kirk Casey - Night Owl
10; Shiro Sagisu - Raw breath of danger

Shit the amount of Daft Punk on my iPod


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2013)

1. snow patrol - chasing cars
2. boyce avenue - lights cover (ellie goulding)
3. karmin - brokenhearted
4. far east movement ft ryan tedder - rocketeer
5. katy perry - wide awake
6. gym class heroes ft ryan tedder - fighter
7. paradise fears - one headlight cover (the wallflowers)
8. julia sheer, eppic, and tyler ward - misery cover (maroon 5)
9. tyler ward - somewhere with you
10. julia sheer, alex goot, and chad sugg - diamonds cover (rihanna)

quite a variety i have :33


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Netorie (Jan 26, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman
Godsmack - Faceless
Machine Head - Bite the bullet
Bullet for my Valentine - Alone
Poets of the Fall - Poet and the Muse
Avenged Sevenfold - Lips of Deceit
Moonspell - Everything Invaded
Celldweller - Eon
The Sword -Freya
Stahlmann - Spring Nicht


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 29, 2013)

1. Una Bendicion - Wisin Y Yandel
2. Addiction - Kanye West
3. Breakdown - J.Cole
4. Tears Of Joy - Rick Ross Ft. Cee-Lo
5. Drugs (Do This To Me) - Fabolous Ft. Paul Cain, Broadway
6. Fast Lane - Bad Meets Evil
7. LOST REASON - Abingdon Boys School
8. Over My Dead Body - Drake
9. La Tormenta - Aventura
10. Bad Man - Tego Calderon Ft. Buju Banton


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Metallica - The thing that should not be
2. U2 - Bullet in the blue sky
3. Screaming Jets - Better
4. Guns N Roses - Nightrain
5. Motley Crue - Knock em dead kid
6. Ozzy Osbourne - SATO
7. Airdash - Jungle Jim
8. Stone - No Commands
9. The Sword - Dying Earth
10. Saxon - Red Star Falling


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

Hadouken! - Evil
Phace & Spor - Out of Focus
Loadstar - Black & White (Feat. Benny Banks)
Shadow Child - 23 (Feat. Tymer)
KOAN Sound - Funk Blaster (Culprate Remix)
Skism - Red Heat (TC Remix)
Sub Focus - Tidal Wave (Flosstradamus Remix)
Kill The Noise - Jump Ya Body (Dub Mix)
KOAN Sound - Eastern Thug
 Kill The Noise & Datsik - Lightspeed (The M Machine Remix)


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 22, 2013)

Nas - NY State of Mind
Synthetic Epiphany - Rapture
Dark Angel - The burning of Sodom
Ex Deo - Divide Et Impera
Sepultura - Mass Hypnosis
Claudio Arrau (written by Beethoven) - Piano Sonata No 13 in E Flat
Sixis - Liberate
Animals as Leaders - Soraya
John Contrane - Resolution
Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar


----------



## RedStar (Feb 22, 2013)

Bullet for my Valentine - Tears Don't Fall
Paramore - That's What You Get
Justin Timberlake - Suit & Tie
Drake - Started From The Bottom
Anberlin - Impossible
Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved
The Script - Before The Worst
OneRepublic - Secrets
2 Chains - No Lie
Imagine Dragons - It's Time


----------



## Owl (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't want to go to sleep either - FM Belfast

Jackson - Johnny Cash

Solidarity - Rancid

Tame the sun - Male Bonding

Out of my mind -Buffalo Springfield

Flakes - Mystery Jets

The boy with the thorn in his side - The Smiths

Popol vuh 1 - Flying Saucer Attack

Runaway, houses, city, clouds - Tame Impala

The one - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 28, 2013)

> 2pac - I get around
> T.I. - Go get it
> Montell Jordan - This is how we do it
> A$AP Rocky - Suddenly
> Wale ft Jeremih & Rick Ross - That way
> Drake - Cameras
> Nas - The world is yours
> Miguel - Do you
> Snoop Dogg ft Tyrese - Just a baby boy
> A$AP Rocky ft Drake, Kendrick Lamar & 2chainz - Fuckin' problems


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Oasis - Don't Look Back in Anger
B'z - Don't Wanna Lie
BACK ON - Sands of Time
Macklemore - Wing$
Lupe Fiasco - Lamborghini Angels
Crush 40 - Live Life
Beauty and the Beast OST - Be Our Guests
Oliver and Company OST - Why Should I Worry
Lupe Fiasco - Kick Push
Lupe Fiasco - Brave Heart


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 2, 2013)

Alice Cooper - Wicked Young Man
King Diamond - Never Ending Hill
Motley Crue - Wild Side
Kiss - No No No
Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation
Dream Theater - Pull Me Under
Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy
Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade
Judas Priest - Bloodstone
Metallica - Aint my Bitch


----------



## Netorie (Mar 4, 2013)

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Turisas - Rasputin
R.E.M - The One I Love
Queensr?che - I Don't Believe in Love
Zeromancer - Clone Your Lover
Volbeat - Still Counting
Probot - Red War
Cradle of Filth - Her Ghost in the Fog
Deathstars - Cyanide
Amorphis - Silent Waters


----------



## Kanali (Mar 5, 2013)

Patti Smith - Elegie
The Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise
Chuck Berry - Too Much Monkey Business
The Misfits - Attitude
Hole - Doll Parts
The Damned - Fish
Gorillaz - Some Kinda Nature
Jack White - On and On and On
Queen - My Melancholy Blues
Queen - It's A Hard Life


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 11, 2013)

Rihanna - shut up and drive
jet - will you be my girl
Muse - citizen erased
Inxs - original sin
Lady gaga - love game
The cult - phenoix
Lenny kravitz - believe
Tatu - all about us
Robyn - dancing on my own
Michael Jackson - beat it


----------



## Buckbeard (Mar 11, 2013)

Johnny Marr - Upstarts
Arcade Fire - Neighbourhood 1 (Tunnels)
Pulp - The Trees
Radiohead - House of Cards
Alt J - Intro
Blur - Sing
Blur - Good Song (live session something something)
Pulp - F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E
The Smiths - That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore
Jake Bugg - Two Fingers


----------



## 198d (Mar 12, 2013)

1. Deftones - Entombed
2. The Fall Of Troy - Mouths like sidewiinder missiles
3. Hositality - eighth ave
4. Omar Rodr?guez l?pez - Old Money
5. Digitalism - pogo
6. Flaming lips -.jellybones
7. Blondie - heart of glass
8. Ya nn tiersen - le moulins
9. Yeah yeah yeahs - heads will roll
10. Bosnian Rainbows (rip) - Turtle Neck


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2013)

1. Namie Amuro - First Timer
2. Wu-Tang Clan - Shadowboxing
3. The Last Shadow Puppets - Meeting Place
4. Kanye West - Monster
5. Arctic Monkeys - I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor
6. 2NE1 - I Don't Care
7. Gorillaz - To Binge
8. Hopsin - Bad Motherf*cker
9. A Pink - My My
10. Hollywood Undead - Up In Smoke


----------



## Greidy (Mar 15, 2013)

1) Bloc Party - Banquet
2) Rage Against The Machine - Fistful of Steel
3) Scandal - Taiyou Scandalous
4) Rammstein - Morgenstern
5) CKY - Rio Bravo
6) Dir En Grey - Mask
7) Misfits - Helena
8) Dir En Grey - Reiketsu Nariseba
9) Skambankt - Dynasti
10) Murder By Death - Steal Away


----------



## Starxiaz (Apr 5, 2013)

1.Love Girl [New Version]- CNBlue
2.Wanna Be With Me- Da Buzz
3. Love Revolution(English Version)- CNBlue
4. Tourniquet- Evanescence 
5. Bad Man- Juniel
6. Planetarium- Ai Otsuka
7. Heaven- DJ Sammy
8. Nevermind Me- Maria Mena
9. Where you are (English Version)- CNBlue
10. I Hope- FT Island


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Street Spirit (Fade Out) - Radiohead
New Born - Muse
Enth E Nd - Linkin Park
Nothing Better - The Postal Service
I Fight Ganon - I Fight Dragons
Mononoke Hime - Yoshikazu Mera (Princess Mononoke Main Theme from the OST)
Walcot (Insane Mix) - Vampire Weekend
Bankrupt on Selling - Modest Mouse
Love Me Dead - Ludo
Absent Miles - The Standard


----------



## Kanali (May 2, 2013)

1. Johnossi - 18 Karat Gold
2. Lou Reed - I'm So Free
3. Jimi Hendrix - Straight Ahead
4. The Clash - Complete Control
5. Black Sabbath - Back Street Kids
6. Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
7. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
8. The Velvet Underground - European Son
9. Sonic Youth - In the Mind of the Bourgeois Reader
10. The Velvet Underground - All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## Greidy (May 2, 2013)

1) The Interbeing - Rhesus Artificial
2) The Gazette - Mob 136 Bars
3) FACT - Fade
4) Tsunami Bomb - Dawn on a Funeral Day
5) Dir En Grey - Dead Tree
6) The Gazette - Discharge
7) System of a Down - Deer Dance
8) Rammstein - Links 2 3 4
9) Skambankt - Fritt Fall
10) Blood Command - Wolves at the Door


----------



## mumyoryu (May 2, 2013)

Drivepilot - Halo
Dream Theater - Surrounded
School Food Punishment - close, down, back to
Mei Ayakura, Alstroemeria Records - WI[RE/ED] PUZZLE
The Roots - Ital (The Universal Side)
Jinn - Doku So Ka
Soulive - Break Out
Vivienne, Felt - Dream in the Night
School Food Punishment - Feedback
Michael McCann - Lower Hengsha Ambient Pt.1 (Deus Ex:HR ost)


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2013)

The Phoenix - Fall Out Boy
The A Team - Ed Sheeran 
The Motto - Drake
Romantic Street - SNSD
Cherry Blossom Ending - BuskerBusker
Elanor Rigby - The Beatles
Love Song - Big Bang
The Chaser - Infinite
Don't Look Back - She and Him
Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 13, 2013)

1)_ My Propeller_ - Arctic Monkeys 
2) _Homeward Journey_ - Nujabes
3) _Thoughts of a dying Atheist_ - Muse
4)_ And You And I_ - Rurouni Kenshin Seisou Hen OST
5) _Short Notice_ - Vision d'Escaflowne OST 3 - Yoko Kanno
6) _Omae Dattanda_ - Kishidan
7) _Eyes like yours_ - Shakira
8) _Revenge_ - Vision d'Escaflowne OST 3 - Yoko Kanno
9) Reflection Eternal - Nujabes
10) _Cio-Cio-San! Cio-Cio-San! Abominazione!_ - Puccinin : Madama Butterfly


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2013)

[sp=recent msc shuffle]
[YOUTUBE]g8PrTzLaLHc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2LRrV_GQ62w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XY-cQfUPLhw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MRgFeZa_I48[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HFZY_JzgeoA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4AdRXiVHasE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IyYXMwTvKsM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HEwSfbE9IXc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2aFKSBO7F4g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nhMnLamHctA[/YOUTUBE]
[/sp]


----------



## Slayer (May 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _1. Never Too Late - Three Days Grace_ 





[YOUTUBE]ek7FQepF2Wo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _2. Pretend - Secondhand Serenade_ 





[YOUTUBE]wfvm5o-bqf8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _3. Numb - Linkin Park_ 





[YOUTUBE]I2REZSj4XnE[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _4. Smoken And Token - Mr. Criminal_ 





[YOUTUBE]r-0uuwR5USU[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _5. Billionaire - Travie McCoy ft. Bruno Mars_ 





[YOUTUBE]8aRor905cCw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _6. 21 Guns - Green Day_ 





[YOUTUBE]IwiLbbVrMm8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _7. Suppose - Secondhand Serenade_ 





[YOUTUBE]YPefJpMFbXs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _8. Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus_ 





[YOUTUBE]W8wvyPDZo_w[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _9. Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas_ 





[YOUTUBE]yGnm9uwu0gs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _10. The Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script_ 





[YOUTUBE]bsy63rQvC08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BeBreezy (Jul 1, 2013)

Can U Believe - Robin Thicke
Again - John Legend
Each Day Gets Better - John Legend
Teenage Love Affair - Alicia Keys
Throwback - Usher
Little Secrets - Passion Pit
Blue Ocean Floor - Justin Timberlake
Hurt Again - Mary J. Blige
Sobeautiful - Musiq Soulchild
Nobody - Keith Sweat


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

King of Amarillo - Issues
Good old Friend - Abandon All Ships
Lemon Meringue Tie - Dance Gavin Dance
Let Live - Of Mice & Men
OIMATEWTF - Capture the Crown
To Sirius - Gojira
White Lightning - Attila
Strength in Numbers - In Fear and Faith
OG Loko - Of Mice & Men
My Love - We Came as Romans


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 6, 2013)

Dumbfoundead-Driving By 

Jay Z ft. Jaz-O & Sauce Money-Bring It On

Papoose-Blame

Papoose- Hustle Hard

Kanye West-I Wonder

Lupe Fiasco-Around My Way

Common-Go

Common-Blue Sky

Common-The Food

Rakim-Holy Are You

&

Rakim-When I B On Tha Mic


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2013)

Shiro Sagisu - Comical World










Kr1z - Burning Temptation
[]
Emancipator - First Snow










Yoshihisa Hirano - Low of Solipsism II










Daft Punk - Human After All (SebastiAn Remix)










Daft Punk - Technologic










One Piece - Wanted!










Tarantula - Rap wa Kan no Tamashii da!










Shiro Sagisu - Decisive Battle










Toshiro Masuda - Sadness and Sorrow











Encore!


Justice - Waters of Nazareth










Nobodyknows+ - Hero's Comeback










Hazel Fernandes - Number One (vocal version)










She - Entrance01










Justice - Canon (Primo)










U2 - Get on your boots (Justice remix)










Taku Iwasaki - Is it Okay to Burn with Passion?










David Bowie - Golden Years










She - Supersonic










Daft Punk - Derezzed (NTEIBINT re-edit)


----------



## Saturday (Aug 28, 2013)

let's bring this back.

1. Ke$ha - Grow A Pear
2. Taylor Swift - All Too Well
3. The Barden Bellas - Pool Mash-up (From Pitch Perfect)
4. Avril Lavigne - My World
5. Selena Gomez - Nobody Does It Like You
6. Lady Gaga - Bad Romance (Starsmith Remix)
7. Katy Perry - The One That Got Away (Acoustic)
8. Natalia Kills - Free
9. Avril Lavigne - Tomorrow
10. Ke$ha - Stephen

lol it looks like I just listen to pop music but I listen to a lot of alternative, R&B, and pop rock as well.


----------



## Invidia (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm... this is a good way to find new songs. And I'm bored, so...

1. _Six Pianos (CLUSTER, Bratislava Live 2009) _ - *Steve Reich*
2. _Get Got _ - *Death Grips*
3. _Origins_  - *Tennis*
4._ Stratosfear_  - *Tangerine Dream*
5. _Hold Out_  - *Washed Out*
6. _Alberto Balsalm_  - *Aphex Twin*
7. _Acoustic Snails_  - *Infinite Scale*
8. _Aumgn_  - *Can*
9. _On Blue Mountai_n  - *Foxygen*
10. _Starting Over_  - *LSD and the Search for God*


----------



## andante (Sep 11, 2013)

Epik High - Mr. Doctor
Visionaries - Love
Atmosphere - Watch Out
Electroboyz, feat. Nana - Ma Boy 3
Block B - Halo
Lauryn Hill - All My Time
Mazzy Star - Fade Into You
Lykke Li - I'm Good, I'm Gone
Gaeko - Rhythm is Life
Beck - Loser


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 13, 2013)

Bitter Taste by Three Days Grace
Captain Tyin Knots Vs. Mr. Walkway(No Way) by Sleeping With Sirens
Crashed by Daughtry
Discovering The Waterfront by Silverstein
A Hero Loses Everyday by Silverstein
Kirakizan Hikari by Takanashi Yasuharu
My Town by Hollywood Undead
Exit by Jack Wall and Sam Hulick
Gone by Daughtry
Holding On by Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Kanali (Oct 5, 2013)

1. Man Man - 10lb Moustache 
2. Sonic Youth - Mary-Christ
3. Johnossi - Up In The Air
4. Gorillaz - Pirate Jet
5. Foo Fighters - Back & Forth
6. Elvis Presley - My Boy
7. Nirvana - Jesus Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam
8, Foo Fighters - Aurora
9. The Beatles - Love Me Do
10. The Beatles - Honey Don't


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

Fettes Brot - Jein
Yelle - A cause des garcons
Santana feat. Chad Kroeger - Into the night
Sunrise Avenue - I don't dance
Johnny Gill - I know you want me
Overseer - Doomsday
Metallica - Enter Sandman 
Pendulum - Propane nightmares (Celldweller Remix)
ATB feat. Melissa Loretta - White letters
Ronski Speed feat. Aruna - All the way


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 6, 2013)

_This is The House That Doubt Built by A Day To Remember
Drown The City by A Skylit Drive
What I Want by Daughtry featuring Slash
Silent Night by Eyeshine
Bleeds No More by Silverstein
The Coming Curse by Iced Earth
My Savior by Dead By April
Let Love Bleed Red by Sleeping With Sirens
Endings Without Stories by Alesana
Who's Sandie Jenkins by Chiodos_


----------



## Tony Stark (May 10, 2014)

A year later and now it looks like this 

ATB feat. Sean Ryan - When it ends it starts again
ATB feat. JES - Hard to cure
BT feat. JES - Letting go
ATB feat. Anova - Jetstream
ATB - Traces of life
BT feat. JES - Light in things
Cosmic Gate feat. JES - Flying blind
Motionless in White - America (Celldweller Mix)
Celldweller - Unshakeable
Deadmau5 - Hey Baby (Instrumental)
Chromeo - Don't turn the lights on
Kasabian - The Dobberman (Instrumental) 
REO Speedwagon - Take it on the run
Hall & Oates - Maneater
AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill
Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus
One Republic - If I lose myself
South Central - Demons
Deaf Havana - Smiles All Round
Aceyalone - All for you
Woodkid - Iron
Billy Merman - 900 Miles
Amon Tobin - Kokubo Sosho Stealth
Shirley Bassey - Diamonds are Forever 
Aruna - Reason to believe
Seeed - Augenbling


----------



## Zhariel (May 10, 2014)

Coheed and Cambria - The Hound (Of Blood and Rank)
Santogold - Starstruck
Pinback - Hohum
Weezer - No Other One
The Knife - You Take My Breath Away
Queen - Another One Bites the Dust
Coheed and Cambria - The Hollow
311 - All Mixed Up
Little Dragon - Sunshine
The Blood Brothers - Lift the Veil, Kiss the Tank


----------



## Rapidus (May 16, 2014)

Maybe by Secondhand Serenade
Blessed With A Curse by Bring Me The Horizon
As It Seems by Lily Kershaw
Night Drive by The All-American Rejects
The World Might Not Live Through The Night by Atmosphere
Wonderlust by Versa(Emerge)
Too Little, Too Late by A Skylit Drive
So Damn Clever by Plain White T's
Times Like These by blessthefall
Get Up By Skid Row


----------



## Un-Chan (May 16, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> "futures" - mindless self indulgence <3
> "faint" - linkin park
> "paralyzer" - finger eleven
> "boomin'" - mindless self indulgence <3
> ...



5 or so years since then 
1. The Kids Aren't Alright - The Offspring
2. Rewrite - Asian Kung-Fu Generation
3. American Idiot - Green Day
4. Barracuda - Heart
5. Homewrecker - Marina and the Diamonds
6. I'm Your Problem Now - Mindless Self Indulgence
7. Runaway - Artist vs Poet
8. Epic - Atreyu
9. Gotta Get Away - The Offspring
10. Holly (Would You Turn Me On?) - All-Time Low


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

u-ziq - brainville
dj vadim - knowledge vs. wisdom (a different in wordplay?)
taku iwasaki - propaganda 
neutral milk hotel - two headed boy part 2
dj flippy - love is
lorn - chhurch
wisp - the sincere 
funki porcini - offshore brimingham
praga khan - injected with a poison
wisp - closing byhdges


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

And Your Bird Can Sing - The Beatles
A Day in the Life - The Beatles
Gigantic - The Pixies
3005 - Childish Gambino
Blood on the Leaves - Kanye West
Ride on Shooting Star - The Pillows
On My Own - Les Miserables
Tennis Court - Lorde
Blue Jay Way - The Beatles
Diamonds - The Seatbelts
Think of Me - The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park
In the End - Linkin Park


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2014)

Right on Time- Skrillex
Playground- Major Lazer
Nine-Ratatat
Come Together- Aerosmith
Stomp- Ratatat
The Beat- C2C
Wild Boy-MGK
Awake my Soul- Mumford and Sons
Our Time- Chinese Man
Red Red Wine- UB40


----------



## Rapidus (May 17, 2014)

The Fire by Tonight Alive
Miami by Taking Back Sunday
Dawn of Victory by Rhapsody(Of Fire)
My Mom by Gabriel Iglesias
Isabella by Dia Frampton
Cyborgs vs Robots by Ludo
It Was Written In Blood by Bring Me The Horizon
Woe by Say Anything
Natural Disaster by Plain White T's
Mr. Highway's Thinking About The End by A Day To Remember


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

1) Orca - Wintersleep
2) Kenya Dig It? - The Ruby Suns
3) Jayya tebki - Abderahmane Djalti
4) Walk it Out - Unk
5) CHAOSmix - A-bee
6) Jugo a la Vida - Los Tucanes de Tijuana
7) Game Over - Steve Rushton
8) Duped Again - Rock the SAT
9) Immigrant Song - Karen O, Trent Reznor, and Atticus Ross
10) D.A.R.L.I.N.G. - Beach House




This is why I don't put things on shuffle with company.


----------



## Rapidus (May 26, 2014)

Behind Blue Eyes by Limp Bizkit
Dearest(I'm So Sorry) by Picture Me Broken
Hurt by Johnny Cash
Alone In The Universe by Jon Lajole
No Offense by Margaret Cho
AC-130 by Attack! Attack!
White Rabbit by Egypt Central
Breaking The Law(Judas Priest cover) by Motorhead
Bruce Lee Vs Clint Eastwood by Epic Rap Battles of History
Stop Reading, Start Doing Push-Ups by D.R.U.G.S.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2014)

Because boredom 

Charles Bradley - Strictly Reserved for you 
Kate Bush - Jig of life 
Miguel - Arch & Point 
Poli?a - Chain my name
Galaxie 500 - Plastic Bird 
James Vincent mcmorrow - Cavalier 
Kamelot - Bluecher 
The Ramones - I don't wanna be learned 
Kamelot - Descent of the archangel 
Jay Z - Can't knock the hustle (fools paradise remix)


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2014)

The Ramones - I can't be
Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees 
Vampire Weekend - Young Lion 
Genesis - Here comes the supernatural anaesthetic 
Wild Nothing - The blue dress 
Made in heights - Holla Mears 
Bon Iver - Wash 
Nirvana - Frances Farmer will have her revenge on seattle 
Diiv - Wait 
Vampire Weekend - The kids don't stand a chance 

it's like my phone is mourning the Ramones


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2014)

Saturday said:


> let's bring this back.
> 
> 1. Ke$ha - Grow A Pear
> 2. Taylor Swift - All Too Well
> ...



lol let me do this again

1. Love Somebody - Maroon 5
2. Fire Burns - Nicki Minaj
3. Price Tag - Jessie J Ft B.O.B.
4. I Don't Miss You At All - Selena Gomes & The Scene
5. Do You Want To Build A Snowman - Frozen
6. My Immortal - Evanescence
7. Somewhere Only We Know - Lily Allen (Cover)
8. Undone - Hailey Reinhart
9. Shadow - Austin Mahone
10.  Clown - Emeli Sande

I like this one better. I only have 3 songs still from that first list.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

Passion Pit - Love is Greed
Lorde - Bravado
Weezer - Buddy Holly
Frozen OST - Love is an Open Door
Fitz and the Tantrums - MoneyGrabber
George Harrison - Out of the Blue
Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire
Macklemore and Ryan Lewis - Wings
The Beatles - You Won't See Me
Crush 40 - Endless Possibiltiy


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Things Done Changed- Notorious BIG
Brazil- Wire
Shadow of a Doubt- Sonic Youth
Drive My Car- The Beatles
Heavy Rain- Boris
Flashing Lights- Kanye West
Mother/Father- Swans
Everytime We Say Goodbye- John Coltrane
Statement- Boris
Naz Kardanet Vaveyla- Sima Bina


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2014)

This rube finally got around to Noise


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2014)

"the car bomb" - dr dre
"mudgash" - robots and empire
"dead letters" - katatonia
"h.o.r.s.e." - john talabot
"born anew" - sylosis
"long division" - death cab for cutie
"d.c.b.a. 25" - jefferson airplane
"mid air love message" - poison the well
"dream of dying" - blue sky black death
"sieve-fisted find" - fugazi


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2014)

Addiction - Kanye West
Marvins Room - Drake
The Birds Pt. 1 - The Weeknd
The Robot with Human Hair Pt. 4 - Dance Gavin Dance
Club Paradise - Drake
There They Go - Eminem
The Victim - Memphis May Fire
Good Old Friend - Abandon All Ships
Abrasumente - Northlane
Wormholes - Volumes


----------



## G (Jul 17, 2014)

Enter Shikari - Gandhi Mate, Gandhi
Slugabed - All This Time
I Am Legion - Dust Descends (Alix Perez Remix)
Machinedrum - Vizion
Sigma - Nobody to Love (Sigma's Future Jungle Mix)
Hadouken! - Play the Night
BS 2000 - The Scrappy (The Latch Brothers Remix)
Logistics - Triangles
Coburn - We Interrupt This Program (Stanton Warriors Remix)
Crystal Fighters - Love Natural
Feed Me - Time For Myself
Hideki Naganuma - Let Mom Sleep (No Sleep Remix)
Deadmau5 - A Moment To Myself


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2014)

Lush - Ocean 
How to dress well - World I need you, won't be without you 
Panda Riot - Camden Line 
Miguel - Don't look back 
Pavement - In the mouth a desert 
A tribe called quest - Jazz (We've got)
Isis - The other 
Kamelot - Silence of the darkness 
Haim - Let me go
Echo & the bunnymen - Nocturnal Me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2014)

"bats" - the joy formidable
"pleading post" - poison the well
"styrofoam boots/it's all nice on ice, alright" - modest mouse
"the dead dog" - portugal. the man
"let them know it's christmastime" - from monument to masses
"expendable youth" - slayer
"ras trent" - the lonely island
"elegy" - tycho
"transmitter" - woburn house
"wayfarer" - kayo dot


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2014)

GY! BE - Static 
Beach House - Walk in the park 
Janelle Monae - Primetime 
Poli?a - So Leave 
Wu Tang Clan - Method Man 
Jack White - Guess I should go to sleep 
Talib Kweli - Talk to you 
The Clash - Brand new cadillac 
Echo & the bunnymen - The killing moon 
Jay Z - Dirt off your shoulder


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

So appalled- Kanye West
Kicked out the House - De La Soul
Bells of war- Wu Tang Clan
Dooinit- Common
Hood Now(outro) -Lupe Fiasco
Hammer Dance- Slaughterhouse
Too Much- Drake
Legacy- Eminem
My Hatin' Joint- Schoolboy Q
Motherboard- Daft Punk


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Toilet Tisha- Outkast
Taxman- The Beatles
The Court of the Crimson King
Stop- Jimi Hendrix
One Step at a Time- Husker Du
Backdrifts- Radiohead
You Just Haven't Earned It Yet, Baby- The Smiths
We Can Get Down- A Tribe Called Quest
Telepathic Love- Wipers
Lust For Life- Iggy Pop


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 17, 2014)

*Black Sabbath* - _Sleeping Village_
*Immolation *- _The Purge_
*DANGERS* - _90266_
*UGK *- _Life is 2009_
*Quasimoto* - _Put A Curse On You_
*Ildjarn* - _T?keheim_
*Gang of Four* - _Guns Before Butter_
*Zelienople* - _Curtains_
*Swans* - _Blood and Honey_
*The Microphones* - _My Warm Blood_


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 18, 2014)

Sweet Dreams- Eurythmics 
Walking Away- Streetlight Manifesto
B.Y.O.B- System of a Down
Soul Resonance- Soul Eater OP 1
Double Dutch- Phineas and Ferb
Kicking Pigeons- Spunge
Baby- Serj Tankian
Rotten Girl Grotesque Romance- Hatsune Miku
Die friend Die- Dope
She's Famous Now- Reel Big Fish


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tim Hecker* -_ Prism_
*The Angelic Process* - _Burning in the Undertow of God_
*Orchid* - _Victory is Ours_
*The Pharcyde* - _On The DL_
*Sergei Rachmaninoff *- _Moderato_
*Binary Star* - _New Hip-Hop_
*This Heat* - _Horizontal Hold_
*Fugazi* - _Blueprint_
*Funebrarum* - _Inscineration of Mortal Flesh_
*Hybrid * - _Finished Symphony_


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2014)

The Beach Boys - Wouldn't it be nice 
Beach House - Other People 
Laraaji - The Dance #2 
M83 - Beauties Can Die 
Grace Jones - Demolition Man 
Sharon Van Etten - Warsaw 
Grizzly Bear - Sleeping Ute 
Ghostface Killah - Troublemakers 
Liars - Leather Prowler 
Rustie - After Light


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 18, 2014)

*MF DOOM* - _Rhymes Like Dimes_ (<--- G.O.A.T. song)
*Black Sabbath* - _Electric Funeral_
*Tim Hecker* - _Music for Tundra, pt. 2_
*The Avalanches* -_ Little Journey_
*Led Zeppelin *- _Down By The Seaside_
*Adam Skorupa* - _A Tavern In The Fields_
*Mount Eerie* - _Moon Sequel_
*Kate Bush* - _Hello Earth_
*Big L* - _No End, No Skinz_
*Dystopia *- _Sanctity_


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2014)

MF DOOM - Rhymes Like Dimes (<--- G.O.A.T. song)
Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral
Tim Hecker - Music for Tundra, pt. 2
The Avalanches - Little Journey
Led Zeppelin - Down By The Seaside
Adam Skorupa - A Tavern In The Fields
Mount Eerie - Moon Sequel
Kate Bush - Hello Earth
Big L - No End, No Skinz
Dystopia - Sanctity


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 18, 2014)

You have now learned the mystical art of copy paste

Cherish it


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 19, 2014)

lost souls/eelings - trust
dark corners & mountains - cut copy
jumpin, jumpin - destinys child
cant tell me nothing - kanye west
good kisser - hunx and his punx
days - the drums
everything goes to hell - tom waits
summertime sadness - lana del rey
i look to you - miami horror
traveling - tennis


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Parking Lot- Tyler the Creator
Double Standards - Ab Soul
Nothing That Has Happened So Far Has Been Anything We Could Control- Tame Impala
Alive- kid Cudi
Break It Down- Logic
Diamonds from Sierra Leone - Kanye West
Kool On - The Roots
Fanatic of the B word- De La Soul
Resurrection of Scott Mescudi- Kid Cudi
Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Suit (Jul 19, 2014)

This sounds fun.

Apologize - One Republic
Crazy Train - Ozzy
Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson
Alpha Male - Anthrax
Snap/I'd Rather Be Sleeping - Anthrax
Toast to the Extras -Anthrax
Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith
Go!!! (Fighting Dreamers) - Flow
Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## DavyChan (Jul 19, 2014)

*Modern Music Relief...*

1. Chris Brown - Beg For It
2. Glee Cast - Songbird
3. Glee Cast - Santa Claus is Coming to Town
4. Keke Palmer - Walls Come Down
5. Glee Cast - Try a Little Tenderness
6. Taylor Swift - 22
7. Demi Lovato - This is Me
8. M.I.A. - Bucky Done Gun
9. Evanescence - Going Under
10. Demi Lovato - Something that We're Not


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 20, 2014)

_Afterthought by In Fear And Faith_
_An Unknown Enemy by Jack Wall_
_Arrivals by Silverstein_
_Better Off This Way by A Day To Remember_
_Body Parts by Plain White T's_
_Dracula by Iced Earth_
_Chasing Rainbows by Bring Me The Horizon_
_Daggers Speak Louder Than Words by Alesana_
_Honey, This Mirror Isn't Big Enough For The Two of Us by My Chemical Romance_
_Go-Kart Racing by Garfunkel And Oates_


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 23, 2014)

Comin' In Hot By Hollywood Undead
Love Is... by Bo Burnham
Consequences by Iced Earth
The Perfect Woman by Bo Burnham
Love Song(Sara Bareilles cover) by Four Year Strong
Consuming Fire by Eyeshine
Congratulations, I hate You by Alesana
The Outcasts(Call To Arms) by Black Veil Brides
Lucy Ganbaru by Takanashi by Yasuharu
Creature Failure by Iced Earth


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 24, 2014)

*Slayer - 213*
*Dance Gavin Dance* - Tree Village
*Treebeard *- IX
*Silverstein *- You're All I have
*Slayer* - Overt Enemy
*Silverstein *- In Silent Seas we drown
*Chiodos *- Lindsay Quit Lollygagging (Acoustic)
*Celldweller* - The Lucky One
*August Burns Red* - The Seventh Trumpet
*Grendel* - Timewave Zero


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Therapy - Mac Miller
Don't hold your applause- Wale
Pink Toes - Childish Gambino
Reunited- Wu Tang Clan
Radioactive- Imagine Dragons
Medicine Ball - Eminem
Gunshot - Lykke Li
Hyyerr - Kid Cudi
Juicy- Biggie Smalls
Curls- Madvillian


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 24, 2014)

_Hospital For Souls by Bring Me The Horizon_
_The Fiend by Alesana_
_Exit by Jack Wall and Sam Hulick_
_Serious Mistake by Plain White T's_
_Caves by Chiodos_
_Let It Out(Acoustic) by Eyeshine_
_Vigil by Jack Wall and Sam Hulick_
_House Of Wolves by My Chemical Romance_
_November by Silverstein
_
_Exordium by Black Veil Brides_


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 25, 2014)

*Alien Vampires* - Neuroleptic Malignant Injection
*Emarosa* - The Weight of Love Blinds Eyes
*The Devil Wears Prada* - Assistant to the Regional Manager
*Aesthetic Perfection* - Filthy Design
*Slayer* - Sick Boy
*Suicide Commando* - The Perils of Indifference
*Chiodos* - Let us Burn one
*Make Them Suffer* - Weeping Wastelands
*Rob Zombie* - Demon speeding
*Treebeard* - Skyward


----------



## Saturday (Jul 25, 2014)

1. Blind - Ke$ha
2. Holding Onto Heaven - Foxes
3. Someone Like You - Adele
4. Sexxx Dreams - Lady Gaga
5. The Only Exception - Paramore
6. Toxic - Britney Spears
7. Drive - Miley Cyrus
8. Hurricane - Bridgit Mendler
9. Bridges - Broods
10. Your Love - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Greidy (Jul 25, 2014)

1) Awoi - Mokokuro
2) Lindsey Stirling - Beyond The Veil
3) The Gazette - The True Murderous Intent
4) Garbage - Blood For Poppies
5) Blood Command - Wolves at the Door
6) Placebo - Running Up That Hill
7) Oz -Migrant
8) Murder By Death - Brother
9) Sadie - Demons Craddle
10) Eths - Harumageddon


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 25, 2014)

The Downfall Of Us All by A Day To Remember
Sir Rapuran Has Everything by Nobuo Uematsu
You Belong To Me(Taylor Swift Cover) by For All Those Sleeping
Doppleganger Battle by Kenta Hasagawa
Bleeds No More(Live from the El Macambo) by Silverstein
A Siren's Soliloquy by Alesana
Overture by Black Veil Brides
Perfect Cell Theme by Bruce Faulconer
The Psalm of Lydia by Nevermore
Damn Regret by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 26, 2014)

_*Haiiro no Tenshi-Fallen Angel by Noriyuki Asakua*_
_*Yellow Angels by Senses Fail*_
_*Lessons In New Jersey by Meg And Dia*_
_*Song of Prayer ~Ynaleska by Nobuo Uematsu*_
_*A Parting Eternal by Taro Iwashiro*_
_*Six Degrees of Inner-Turbulence by Dream Theater*_
_*Hidden Secrets by Toshio Masuda*_
_*This Is Halloween by Yoko Shimomura*_
_*Dance by Toshio Masuda*_
_*Write You A Song by Plain White T's*_
Holy shit, I have never gotten so many instrumentals in one shuffle mix.


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 26, 2014)

*A Lot like Birds* - Vanity's Fair
*Deftones* - U,U,D,D,L,R,L,R,A,B,select,start
*Hands Like Houses* - The House you Built
*Scary Kids Scaring Kids* - Just a Taste
*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - Clip the Apex... Accept Instruction
*Circa Survive* - Everyway
*Hawthorne Heights* - Screenwriting an Apology
*Nine Inch Nails* - Love Is Not Enough
*I The Mighty* - I The Mighty Defeatest
*Comadre* - King Worm


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 26, 2014)

Just Close Your Eyes by Story Of The Year
Lux Triumphans by Rhapsody(Of Fire)
Slow Burn by Atreyu
It Was Written In Blood by Bring Me The Horizon
On My Own by Saosin
Overture of Odin by Manowar
Not A Single Word About This by Alesana
Icarus by Alesana
Blood of The Kings by Manowar
Who We Are by Lifehouse


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't have an Ipod, and currently don't have song's on my phone, though I bought a micro sd card for that purpose some time ago and just haven't gotten around to doing it. This is the shuffling accomplished through my YouTube playlist.

Savage Garden - I want You
Mad World - Gary Jules
Radiohead - Creep
Tegan and Sarah - Walking With A Ghost
BabyMetal - Doki Doki Morning
The Cranberries - Zombie
Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me
Eiffel 65 - I'm Blue
League of Legends - Get Jinxed
My Chemical Romance - Na Na Na


----------



## Arcana (Jul 26, 2014)

Hollywood Undead- Lion
Gorillaz- Clint Eastwood
Kendrick Lamar- Money Trees
Outkast- Bombs over Baghdad
Nine Lashes- Write It Down
P.O.D- Youth of a Nation
Red- Never be the same
Rise Against- Survive
Sum 41- Noots
Eminem- Wicked Ways


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 27, 2014)

_I swear This Time I Mean It by Mayday Parade_
_Heaven At Nite by Kid Kudi_
_Holy War by Manowar_
_Glory by Hollywood Undead_
_Breathe Life by Killswitch Engage_
_No Need For Introductions, I've Read About Girls Like You On The Back of Toilet Doors by Bring Me The Horizon_
_I'm Your God Now by Machine Head_
_First Love by Utada Hikaru_
_Obfuscation by Between The Buried And Me_
_Chasing Rainbows by Bring Me The Horizon_


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 31, 2014)

*This or the Apocalypse* - Powerhawk
*Nine Inch Nails* - Heresy
*Emarosa* - Breather
*Born of Osiris* - Absolution
*Substantial ft. RnB* - BBQ
*Suicide Commando* - Unterwelt (Nitronoise remix)
*Mastodon* - Stargasm
*Dead Ocean* - As we are
*Touch? Amor?* - To Write Content
*The Dillinger Escape Plan* - Panasonic Youth


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 31, 2014)

_


Gallows By Atreyu
The Condemned by Nox Arcana
Gruesome Discovery by Midnight Syndicate
Hikari by Utada Hikaru
Bridge of Death by Manowar
Traditional Stand-Up by Bo Burnham
Retribution Through The Ages by Iced Earth
Tourney Talk by Bruce Faulconer
The Past Should Stay Dead by Emarosa
This Conversation Is Over by Alesana
_


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2014)

Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts- Bob Dylan
Colony- Joy Division
Echoes of Silence- The Weeknd
Eight- Grimes
Lives- Modest Mouse
Being For the Benefit of Mr Kite!- The Beatles
A Strange Boy- Joni Mitchell
I Bleed- Pixies
Spaceship- Kanye West
Giant Steps- John Coltrane


----------



## Spock (Aug 1, 2014)

Another Love - Tom Odell

Try Sleeping With A Broken Heart - Alicia Keys

Take Me Home - Cash Cash

Mexico - The Staves 

Mon Ami La Rose - White Hinterland

Call Your Girlfriend - Robyn

Lucille - Catherine Russell

Cadillac Track - Levthand

Guns of Brixton - Nouvelle Vague 

Comment te dire adieu - Francoise Hardy


sry if i have a severe case of the 2007 ;__;


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 1, 2014)

The Last Great Star of Hollywood by Meg And Dia
Metal Daze by Manowar
Tempesta Di Fuoco by Rhapsody of Fire
Devil In Jersey City by Coheed and Cambria
The Big Melody by Dream Theater
Words, Words, Words by Bo Burnham
Enemies of Reality by Nevermore
Undead by Hollywood Undead
Let It Burn by Noriyuki Asakura


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

Dinosaur Jr -Watch the corners 
Alvvays - The agency Group 
Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker
The xx - Infinity 
Arctic Monkeys - Arabella 
The Antlers - Epilogue 
J Dilla - BBE 
The Roots - Never 
Kate Bush - How to be Invisible 
Sonic Youth - On the Strip


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 1, 2014)

Fall For You by Secondhand Serenade
Repent and Repeat by Mayday Parade
Captain Hook's Pirate Ship by Yoko Shimomura
Indigo by Taku Iwasaki
Suicide Season by Bring Me The Horizon
In Perfect Harmony by Dragonland
To All The Crowded Rooms by Senses Fail
My Apartment's Very Clean Without You by Garfunkel And Oates
I'd Hate To Be You When People Find Out What This Song Is About by Mayday Parade
War Is The Answer by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

1) Kansas - The Wall

2) Opeth - Dirge for November

3) Mastodon - Blood and Thunder

4) Queens of the Stone Age - Broken Box

5) Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks

6) Rishloo - El Empe

7) Karnivool - Sleeping Satellite

8) Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers

9) Dredg - Ode to the Sun

10) King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 8, 2014)

My Disaster by Silverstein
A Letter From Janelle by Chiodos
American High by Machine Head
More Than Yesterday by Dead By April
Caves by Chiodos
The Spirit Carries On by Dream Theater
Obdura by Eyeshine
We Won't Back Down by Escape The Fate
The Learning by Nevermore
The Outcasts(Call To Arms) by Black Veil Brides


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Sep 23, 2014)

Might as well...


1. Dr dre - Forgot about dre 
2. Tra da truth - Ghetto queen
3. Tech n9ne - the boogieman
4. Bizzy Bone - I'm the one
5. Twisted insane feat Spice 1 - Machine Gun
6. Nas & Damian Marley - Patience
7. T.I - What up, What's haapnin
8. Pusha T - So obvious
9. Bone Thugs-n-harmony - Call me
10. Nas & The Game - Wanna play ruff


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 23, 2014)

_1.) From God's Perspective by Bo Burnham 
2.) Ice Box(Omarian cover) by There For Tomorrow
3.) Love Isn't Always Fair by Black Veil Brides
4.) Pain by Hollywood Undead
5.) Smile In Your Sleep by Silverstein
6.) Ascent by Eyeshine
7.) Cry Called Shout by Eyeshine
8.) Final Confrontation by Sam Wall and Jack Hulick
9.) I Fuck Sluts by Bo Burnham
10.) Lie, Alive by Eyeshine_


----------



## Xcoyote (Sep 26, 2014)

1.Lauryn Hill - Superstar
2.Outkast - Atliens
3.Beastie Boys - Get it together
4.Funkadelic - Cosmic Slop
5.The Roots - The Next Movement
6.Mary J.Blige - Family Affair
7.Three 6 Mafia - Late Night Tip
8.Wycleaf Jean - Guantanamera
9.Eminem - '97 Bonnie and Clyde
10.Gorillaz - El Manana


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 26, 2014)

_It Never Ends by Bring Me The Horizon_
_Frozen by Within Temptation_
_Astronomy by Metallica_
_Hey Digimon by Paul Gordon_
_Turned To Stone by Bruce Faulconer 
_
_Oh Bo(live) by Bo Burnham_
_C.B.F. by Nevermore_
_Hatred by Manowar_
_Hear Me Now by Secondhand Serenade_
_The Thespian by Alesana_


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 11, 2014)

Scream- Usher
Joust- Mad Caddies
Beauty and a Beat- Justin Bieber ft Nikki Minaj
Public Warning- Lady Sovereign
I Just Can't Wait to be King- Suburban Legends
Troublemaker- Olly Murs
Blah Blah Blha- Ke$ha
Rose's Room- Steven Universe Soundtrack
Just One More- Mad Caddies
Road Rash- Mad Caddies


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 11, 2014)

_History by Funeral For A Friend_
_Here We Are by Eyeshine_
_Inside My Head by Meg And Dia_
_WTF Collective II by Jon Laoie_
_End of Me by A Day To Remember_
_With Eyes To Hear and Ears To See(Acoustic) by Sleeping With Sirens_
_The Last Great Star In Hollywood by Meg And Dia_
_Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey_
_Miserable At Best by Mayday Parade_
_3AM by Chiodos_


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

Moon River - Bayonetta 2

All I Want for Christmas is You - Mariah Carey

Christmas Canon - Trans-Siberian Orchestra

Mary, Did You Know? - Pentatonix

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

Sabotage - Wale

Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five - Wings

Flying with Mother - How to Train Your Dragon 2

I Wanna Be Like You - The Jungle Book

Live to Tell the Tale - Passion Pit


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 11, 2014)

_Stay Gold by Utada Hikaru_
_Hollowed By Thy Name by Iced Earth_
_Roses For The Dead by Funeral For A Friend_
_Wake Up by Coheed And Cambria_
_Ten Ton Hammer by Machine Head_
_The End of The Line by Metallica_
_Rebel Love Song by Black Veil Brides_
_Someone Who Cares by Three Days Grace_
_Ride The Dragon by Manowar_
_Screenwriting An Apology by Hawthorne Heights_


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 12, 2014)

Kūsō Mythology- Future Diary theme song
She Looks Like Sex- Your Favorite Martian ft Chris Posner
Beauty and a Beat- Postmodern Jukebox
Cybertronic Purgatory- Janelle Monae
Playing With the Big Boys- Prince of Egypt soundtrack
End Song- Disaster Movie soundtrack
God, That's Good- Sweeny Todd soundtrack
Blow Me- Jeffree Star
Antares CR-302- Future Diary soundtrack
Donatella- Lady Gaga


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

Debaser - The Pixies

Mr. Blue Sky - ELO

Go the Distance - Hercules

I've Just Seen a Face - The Beatles

A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella

A Real Hero - College & Electric Youth

The Fool on the Hill - The Beatles

Smile - Persona 4

Life's Incredible Again - The Incredibles

Smiles and Tears - Mother


----------



## Asura 大神 (Nov 12, 2014)

1.  *I Never Thought I'd Live to be a Hundred*  by  The Moody Blues

2.  *Daylight Robbery* by Imogen Heap

3.  *Hunter's Chance* by Nobuo Uematsu  (FF9 Soundtrack)

4.  *Bad Man's Song* by Tears for Fears

5.  *Danse Macabre* by Leopold Stokowski

6.  *Snowdrop* by Roland Orzabal 

7.  *Glow* by UNKLE

8.  *The Eraser* by Thom Yorke

9.  *Paradise Circus* by Massive Attack

10. * Sleep Alone* by Bat for Lashes


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2014)

*Maroon 5* - She will be loved 
*Spoon* - I turn my camera on 
*The Roots *- The Anti-Circle 
*Shabazz Palaces* - Harem Aria 
*Oasis* - Married with children 
*Cloud Nothings* - Been Through 
*Rustie* - After Light 
*Raekwon* - Spot Rusherz 
*Bruce Springsteen* - Open all night 
*FKA Twigs* - Two Weeks


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 14, 2014)

1.) The Dragon Theme by *Bruce Faulconer*
2.) Believe In Nothing by *Nevermore*
3.) Monster(alternate version) by *Meg And Dia*
4.) Shadows Die by *Black Veil Brides*
5.) Atonement by *Masashi Hamazu*
6.) Garden State by *Senses Fail*
7.) I'm Proud Of You by *Sam Hulick*
8.) The Wanderer by *Alesana*
9.) Days Are Numbered by *Black Veil Brides*
10.) Bad Company by *Five Finger Death Punch*


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2015)

Nobody's Fool -  Cinderella
Figured You Out - Nickelback
Circle the Drain - Katy Perry 
Last Friday Night - Katy Perry 
Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford feat. Ozzy Osborne 
Dance The Night Away - Van Halen
Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin
The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
Angry Johnny - Poe
Savin' Me - Nickelback


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 7, 2015)

1.) Snake Charmer by Nox Arcana
2.) Pregnant Women Are Smug by Garfunkel And Oates
3.) For You by Killswitch Engage
4.) Bikanel Desert by Nobuo Uematsu
5.) Lose Myself by Eminem
6.) Good Die Young by Eminem
7.) It's The Fear by Within Temptation
8.) Metal Militia by Metallica
9.) Savior by Thirty Seconds To Mars
10.) Tinfoil by Linkin Park


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

Border Song-Elton John
Toilet Tisha - Outkast
unfuckwittable- Kid Cudi
Old Times Sake- Eminem
Valerie - Amy Whinehouse
Hypnotize - Biggie Smalls
One For the Road - Arctic Monkeys
Interlude - J. Cole
Raid - Madvillian
Sexting - Schoolboy Q


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2015)

Monkey Majik - Traveler
One OK Rock - C.h.a.o.s.m.y.t.h.
Kana Nishino - Day 7
ALTIMA - Here We Are ~Mountain Explosion~
Scandal - Switch
Wada Kouji - Hirari
Miliyah Kato - Kono Mama Zutto Asa Made
May J. - Every Single Day
MAY'S - The Source
Rookiez is Punk'd - Over the Rainbow


----------



## kire (Jan 8, 2015)

We are all on drugs - Weezer
E.T. - Katy Perry
Family Affairs - Mary J. Blige
So sick - Ne-yo
Forever and always - Taylor Swift
Grillz - Nelly
Celebrity Skin - Hole
Baby baby baby - TLC
Self Esteem - Offspring
Creep - TLC


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 8, 2015)

Can You Feel My Heart by Bring Me The Horizon
Traitors Never Play Hangman by Bring Me The Horizon
Blistering by Machine Head
One Step Closer by Linkin Park
Missing You by Yoko Shimomura
Sunday Afternoon by Tha Trademarc
Nalbina Fortress Underground Prison by Hitoshi Sakamoto
In A Place Of Solace by Silverstein
I Used To Have A Best Friend(But Then He Gave Me A STD) by Asking Alexandria
The Big Medley by Dream Theater


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Round and Round - Imagine Dragons
Lean - The OF tape vol.2
Hiiipower - Kendrick Lamar
Within - Daft Punk
I'm not the One - The Black Keys
Hear me - Imagine Dragons
Chain My Name - Polica
Sober - Childish Gambino
Tamale - Tyler the Creator
Love Me Like I'm Not Made of Stone - Lykke Li


----------



## kire (Jan 9, 2015)

Nothin' but a Good time - Poison
Bad habit - Offspring
Living On A Prayer - Bon Jovi
We Belong Together - Mariah Carey
Hit That - Offspring
Veneer - The Verve Pipe
Yeah - usher
You Can Do It - Ice Cube
Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi
Shake That - Emenim


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2015)

Moriarty - Fireday
Trentemoller - Take Me Into Your Skin
Alif Tree - I Feel Blue
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Blackmore's Night - Cartouche
Bajofondo - Pa' Bailar (Siempre Quiero Mas)
Call the Cops - Get Close
Benassi Bros - Light
Emancipator - Jet Stream
Family Force 5 - Rip it Up


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 10, 2015)

_Repentance by Dream Theater_
_Tears Don't Fall by Bullet For My Valentine_
_Territory(Senpultura Cover) by Between The Buried And Me_
_Meet The Monster by Five Finger Death Punch_
_Familiar Taste Of Poison by Halestorm_
_One More Bottle by Hollywood Undead_
_Riptide by Sick Puppies_
_Master Of The Wind by Manowar_
_I Wanna Be Your Man by Endeverafter_
_Dreaming In Blue by A Skylit Drive_


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

This is gonna be hilarious; there's just too much.

1. Herbie Hancock - Empty Pockets [Alternate Take]
2. John Coltrane - Like Sonny [Alternate Take]
3. High on Fire - Speed Wolf
4. Gift of Gab - Whack but Good People
5. Peste Noire - La France Bouge (Par K.P.N., Chant De L'action Fran?aise)
6. Nomeansno - I think you know
7. Boards of Canada - Satellite Anthem Icarus
8. John Zorn - Dead Man: Folio
9. Nachtreich - Im Sturmwind (Acoustic)
10. Etron Fou Leloublan - Lavabo


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2015)

Caribou - Barnowl
The Cure - All I want 
Wire - Get Down 
Panda Riot - Serious Radical Girls
Kamelot - Solitaire 
Lauryn Hill - Ex-Factor
The Black Keys - Gotta Get Away 
The Cure - Cold 
Tom Waits - Union Square
Thomas Mapfumo - Hondo (War)


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 11, 2015)

Annabel by Alesana
Better Off This Way by A Day To Remember
Bullet by Hollywood Undead
Cities On Flame by Iced Earth
Curse The Sky by Iced Earth
2nd Sucks by A Day To Remember
A Very Dangerous Place by Sam Hulick and  Jack Wall
Hope Is So Far Away by Eyeshine
I'm Bo Yo by Bo Burnham
Discovering The Waterfront by Silverstein


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2015)

Robyn/Royskopp - Monument 
Portishead - We Carry 
Kendrick Lamar - No Makeup
Sly & The Family Stone - Thank you for talking to me africa 
Bob Dylan - Blue Moon
The Lox - We'll always love big poppa 
Bruce Springsteen - Night 
The Flaming Lips - What is the Light?
Big Boi - Be Still 
Fugazi - Walken's Syndrome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Growing Pains III- Logic
Bill- Mac Miller
Action Silverado - Action Bronson
Allure - Jay-Z
Better Left Unsaid - Ariana Grande
It's yours - Wu Tang Clan
Sacrifice - Elton John
Right Here - Mellowhype
Redford - The Roots
Don't look Back - Miguel


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 12, 2015)

Something Wicked Part One by Iced Earth
Come Back To Me by Plain White T's
Uneven Halos by Eyeshine
Mother Murder by Hollywood Undead
Ex Marks The Spot by A Skylit Drive
My Disaster(live) by Silverstein
F.E.A.R. Transmission 2: Trust by Black Veil Brides
3.14 Apple Pie by Bo Burnham
R-Evolve by Thirty Seconds To Mars
Holding It Down For The Underground by A Day To Remember


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

Elastic Heart - Sia

Screen Shot - Swans

400 Lux - Lorde

The Infamous Date Rape - A Tribe Called Quest

Stoick Saves Hiccup - How to Train Your Dragon 2 OST

Dig It - The Beatles

She Loves Us! - Swans

Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John

Transformation - Beauty and the Beast OST

Palmtree Panic Zone G.F. - Sonic CD JPN/EU OST


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2015)

Just once more; it makes me chuckle.

1. Porcupine Tree - Slave Called Shiver
2. The Secret - Heretic Temple
3. King Crimson - Lark's Tongue in Aspic [Part IV]
4. Herbie Hancock - Empty Pockets [Alternate Take]
5. Captain Beefheart - Rock 'N Roll's Evil Doll
6. Gong - Shamal
7. New Orleans Swim Team - Recursive
8. Lindsay Cooper - England Descending 
9. Ice - Skyscraper
10. 16horsepower - Praying Arm Lane

A little proggy this time.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 12, 2015)

_Battle Of One by Thirty Seconds To Mars_
_The Kids From Yesterday by My Chemical Romance_
_Hospital For Souls by Bring Me The Horizon_
_Behvis Bullock by Choidos_
_1, 2, 3, 4 by Plain White T's_
_Just Like Heaven(The Cure Cover) by Eyeshine_
_Congratulations, I Hate You by Alesana_
_Vanity And Greed by Silverstein_
_Fast Forward to 2012 by A Day To Remember_
_The Light And The Glass by Coheed And Cambria_


----------



## Zale (Jan 17, 2015)

*Eminem* - Lose Yourself
*Manga* - D?nyanin Sonuna Dogmusum
*Archive* - FuckU
*Thousand Foot Krutch* - Be Somebody
*Lana Del Rey* - Born To Die (Gemini Remix)
*Daughtry* - Break The Spell 
*Florence + The Machine* - Breath of Life
*Pete Yorn* - Ever Fallen In Love
*Jesper Kyd* - Ezio's Family (OST Assassin's Creed II)
*BIGBANG* - FANTASTIC BABY


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Fuck(featuring Josh Franceschi of You Me At Six by Bring Me The Horizon
Wonderland by I See Stars
Just Couldn't Tie Me Down by The Black Keys
A Place To Die by Five Finger Death Punch
Can't Heal You by Five Finger Death Punch
Walk Away by Funeral For A Friend
Wither by Dream Theater
Christmas Outside The Box(Guitar Guy) by Jeff Dunham
The Path I Choose by Iced Earth
Trying by Lifehouse


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

Part of Your World (Reprise) - The Little Mermaid OST

Backside of the TV - SMT Persona 4 OST

All of the Lights - Kanye West

Just a Little Boy (for Chester Burnett) - Swans

Gravity - Wolf's Rain OST

I Will - The Beatles

Vibes and Stuff - A Tribe Called Quest

My Name is Jonas - Weezer

Poetic Justice - Kendrick Lamar (feat. Drake)

Rock 'n' Roll Suicide - David Bowie


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Spangled Hell- Unwound
93 Ave B. Blues- Swans
Ride the Lightning- Metallica
Pajama Party in a Haunted Hive- Beat Happening
When You Dance I Can Really Love- Neil Young
Misery is the River of the World- Tom Waits
Cousin Mary- John Coltrane
Friend of Mine- Notorious B.I.G.
Two Bass Hit- Miles Davis and John Coltrane
Actor Out of Work- St. Vincent


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Blitz Off by Nobuo Uematsu
It's Hard To Say by The Used
Dirty Desire by Utada Hikaru
Having A Wild Time by Yoko Shimomura
Contagious by Anarbor
Dreaming Neon Black by Nevermore
Everyday Normal Guy by Jon Lajoie
Title Track by Death Cab For Cutie
12 Through 15 by Mayday Parade
Days Of Rage by Iced Earth


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Knight- Earl Sweatshirt (featuring Domo Genesis)
I Used to Love H.E.R.- common
My Way Home - Kanye West
Bistro- Madvillain
Raymond 1969 - Schoolboy Q
Candles in the Sun- Miguel
Talkin 2 Myself - Eminem
Trouble - J.Cole
She Won't Just Believe Me - Tame Impala
Gees - Mac Miller (featuring Schoolboy Q)


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Labyrinth Of Dreams by Nox Arcana
Roll Up(Wiz Khalifa Cover) by The Ready Set
The Tragic Truth by Five Finger Death Punch
Zero Percent by My Chemical Romance
Revenge of Chaos by Yoko Shimomura
We Made You by Eminem
The Ascension(live) by Manowar
(Don't) Fear The Reaper(Blue Oyster Cult Cover) by Pierce The Veil
Stop Before It's Too Late And We've Destroyed It All by Atreyu
Breaking All Illusions by Dream Theater


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Seven - Tyler the Creator
Tammy's Song - Kendrick Lamar
Rescue Me - Slaughterhouse
Know Who You Are - Pharrell Williams (Alicia Keys)
Duck Seazon - Wu Tang Clan
Love Jones - Logic
Life's a Bitch - Nas
Earth: The Oldest Computer (the Last Night) - Childish Gambino
Midget Cough - Action Bronson
Drug Ballard - Eminem


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2015)

Havent updated my ipod in a while (like years) but here it goes:
1.) Kansas - Dust in the Wind
2.) Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
3.) Taking Back Sunday - Makedamnsure
4.) 50 Cent - 21 Questions
5.) Nirvana - In Bloom
6.) ACDC - You shook me all night long
7.) Rush - Limelight
8.) Blessthefall - You make guys like us look bad
9.) Snoop Dogg - Bang Out
10.) Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

Masterbland and his lack of variation


----------



## Ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Disturbed - The Game
David Bowie - Aladdin Sane
David Bowie - Lady Stardust
Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves
Disturbed - Enough
ZZ Top - Have a Little Mercy
Jace Everett - Bad Things
3 Doors Down - Train
3 Doors Down - On the Run
Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Bones - *In Fear And Faith*
The Sacrament *- Nevermore*
The Shattered Fortress - *Dream Theater*
Solitude - *Nox Arcana*
Cleanin' Out My Closet - *Eminem*
The Common Hours II - *I See Stars*
Traveling - *Utada Hikaru*
Wings Of Destiny - *Rhapsody(Of Fire)*
Somebody Else's Song - *Lifehouse*
No Hardcore Dancing In The Living Room - *Chiodos*


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

But I listen to all the music you do and much more. Try again masterbland


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

This Isn't The End - *A Skylit Drive*
A Trophy Father's Trophy Son - *Sleeping With Sirens*
Dead In The Water - *Hawthorne Heights*
The Ides Of March - *Silverstein*
The Cali Buds - *A Skylit Drive*
Youth And Wiskey - *Black Veil Brides*
What I Want(featuring Slash) - *Daughtry*
Those Who Stay Together,  *Stay Together*
Owls(Are Watching) - *Funeral For A Friend*
Lungs Like Gallows - *Senses Fail*


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> This Isn't The End - *A Skylit Drive*
> A Trophy Father's Trophy Son - *Sleeping With Sirens*
> Dead In The Water - *Hawthorne Heights*
> The Ides Of March - *Silverstein*
> ...



Original Escape the fate/ My chemical Romance (prior to BP) solo that list.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

You're too easy to rustle Masterrace  

I'm just trying to say your taste in music is very specific. Chill


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2015)

Dis thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Fishscale - Ghostface killah
Ab-Soul's Outro - Kendrick Lamar
Chain My Name - Polica
Objects in the Mirror - Mac Miller
Crush - Quadron
Survival Tactics - Joey Badass
Hold On- Pusha T ft. Rick Ross
Public Service Announcement - Jay-Z
Wake Up Mr. West - Kanye West
Old Time's Sake - Eminem ft. Dr. Dre


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Original Escape the fate/ My chemical Romance (prior to BP) solo that list.



I didn't choose them; the shuffle feature did.  Plus, it's a wonder that I got that list since my music collections spans over 7000 songs and over 47gB.



The End(demo) - *In Fear And Faith*
In It For Life - *Sick Puppies*
Falling Down - *Atreyu*
Congratulations, I Hate You - *Alesana*
We Don't Belong - *Black Veil Brides*
Drown - *Three Days Grace*
Worlds Apart - *Silverstein*
Bruised And Scarred - *Mayday Parade*
Homesick(Acoustic) - *A Day To Remember*


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I didn't choose them; the shuffle feature did.  Plus, it's a wonder that I got that list since my music collections spans over 7000 songs and over 47gB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I was just poking fun.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I didn't choose them; the shuffle feature did.  Plus, it's a wonder that I got that list since my music collections spans over 7000 songs and over 47gB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 7k and 47 gig. That's really cute rapidus. Really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been meaning to get a larger card, I can only hold 1600.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah you're slacking Gesy


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2015)

Unacceptable.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2015)

I know right


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 17, 2015)

Live To Kill - *Silverstein*
You're Going Down - *Sick Puppies*
Dance With The Angels - *Eyeshine*
Morte et Dabo - *Asking Alexandria*
False Pretense - *The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus*
King Park -* La Dispute*
Demolition Lovers - *My Chemical Romance*
Without You - *Three Days Grace*
(I Used To Make Out With) Medusa - *Bring Me The Horizon*
The Shattered Symphony - *Coheed And Cambria*


----------



## lacey (Jan 18, 2015)

Mai - Night, I Stand
Trentemoller - Even Though You're With Another Girl
Emilie Simon - The Egg
Jamie Christopherson - Collective Concious (Maniac Agenda Remix)
Muse - Uprising
Celtic Woman - Teir Abhaile Riu
Simon Curtis - Hypnotized
Eimile Simon - Opium (Clocks Remix)
Anya Marina - All The Same To Me
Mew - Am I Wry? No


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 18, 2015)

Apologize - *OneRepublic*
Arrivals - *Silverstein*
Bulls Make Money, Bears Make Money, Pigs Get Slaughtered - *Chiodos*
Crazy Train(Ozzy Osbourne cover) - *Bullet For My Valentine*
American Death - *Senses Fail*
When I Go Out, I Want To Go Out On A Chariot Of Fire - *Escape The Fate*
A Promise -* Dead By April*
Jumpstart(acoustic) - *Eyeshine*
Creature - *Atreyu*
Battle Of One - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*


----------



## Magician (Jan 18, 2015)

1. Kendrick Lamar - m.A.A.d city (feat.MC Eiht)
2. J. Cole - Fire Squad
3. Kendrick Lamar - Sherane a.k.a. Master Splinter's Daughter
4. Eminem - 'Till I Collapse
5. Kendrick Lamar - Bitch, Don't Kill My Vibe (feat. JAY Z)[Remix]
6. J. Cole - 03' Adolescence
7. J. Cole - January 28th
8. J. Cole - G.O.M.D.
9. Dr. Dre - Forgot About Dre (feat. Eminem)
10.Kendrick Lamar Swimming Pools(Drank)[Extended]


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 19, 2015)

Aeroplane Blues - *The Black Keys*
Hang Em' High -* My Chemical Romance*
Tilting The Hourglass - *Alesana*
Neverender - *Coheed And Cambria*
Cell At Ball Club - *Bruce Faulconer*
M-18 End (Arkham's Awakening - *Kento Hasegawa*
Desert Rain - *Iced Earth*
Let It Out - *In Fear And Faith*
Grapevine Fires - *Death Cab For Cutie*
Bruised And Scarred - *Mayday Parade*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Delicate Flowers -Talib Kweli
Ass Shots- Childish Gambino
Runaway - J. Cole
Within - Daft Punk
Sam (is Dead)- Tyler the Creator ft. Domo Genesis
Ronald Reagan era - Kendrick Lamar
In God we Trust - Meek Mill
Favorite Song - Chance the Rapper
Til the End - Logic
Pre - Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 19, 2015)

Self-Fulfilling Prophecy - *In Fear And Faith*
Rodeo Clown -* Silverstein*
Black Wedding - *Meg And Dia*
I Surrender - *A Day To Remember*
Buried A Lie(acoustic) - *Senses Fail*
Tearin' Us Apart - *Plain White T's*
Drop The Girl - *Hit The Lights*
Goodnight, Goodnight, For Good - *Alesana*
Bite Your Lip And Fake It - *Asking Alexandria*
Congratulations(Featuring Matty Mullins) -* Sleeping With Sirens*


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2015)

I've revived a horrible thread.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 19, 2015)

What are you talking about? This is a wonderful thread. 



Her Eyes Say Yes - *Hit The Lights*
Call It Karma(live) - *Silverstein*
Drive - *Funeral For A Friend*
The Sharpest Lives - *My Chemical Romance*
Escape Artists Never Die -* Funeral For A Friend*
Expired In Goreville - *Chiodos*
This Is Who We Are - *Hawthorne Heights*
Calling All The Angels - *Eyeshine*
The Crimson(Instrumental version) - *Atreyu*
Here We Are Juggernaut - *Coheed And Cambria *


----------



## G (Jan 19, 2015)

Clark - Frau Wav
Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Blood Pressure
Rone - Let's Go (Clark Remix)
Lil Mystic - Hiryō
Slugabed - Moonbeam Rider
Richard Jacques - Bokfresh
Clark - Beg
Wilkinson - Half Light (Feat. Tom Cane) [TCTS Remix]
Aphex Twin - XMAS_EVET10 [120] [thanaton3 mix]
Deadmau5 - Creep
Plaid - Slam
Hadouken! - Oxygen (Gemini Remix)
HEALTH - Die Slow (Clark Remix)
Hideki Naganuma - Let Mom Sleep (No Sleep Remix)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Bed Peace - Jhene Aiko (ft. Childish Gambino)
Marilyn Monroe  - Pharrell 
You're Wondering Now - Amy Winehouse
Barbershop - Ghostface killah
St. Vincent - St. Vincent
Roll Call - Logic
Redford - Roots
I Am Who I Am - Mac Miller
Molasses - Earl Sweatshirt (RZA)
Aint no Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye/ Tammi Terrell


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Jan 19, 2015)

Moulin Rouge soundtrack - El Tango De Roxanne 
Jeff Williams - I Burn Remix
Kalafina - Oblivious (Live)
Kalafina - Red Moon
C2C - Down the Road
One Ok Rock - Adult Suit
Kanon Wakeshima - L'espoir - Mahou No Akai Ito
Blackmore's Night - Keeper of the Flame
Ellie Goulding - I'll Hold My Breath
Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 19, 2015)

The Business Of Paper Stars - *Hawthorne Heights*
Day Of Reckoning - *Escape The Fate*
Sunday Flower - *Eyeshine*
Illuminaudio - *Chiodos*
Monster(live) - *Meg And Dia*
Cut Off Your Hands -* Fit For Rivals*
Rock And Roll All Night(Kiss Cover) - *The Summer Set*
Let Go Of Everything You Know - *Hawthorne Heights*
To Trixie And Reptile, Thanks For Everything - *Chiodos*
Attack - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2015)

Two posts a day.

The rest I will delete.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

>Complains about inactivity
>Complains... about...activity?


----------



## Luke (Jan 19, 2015)

Victory - The Notorious BIG 
Breezeblocks - Alt J 
Happy Ending - The Strokes
Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria 
Snuff - Slipknot
Evil - Interpol 
Le Deux - Hollywood Undead
Lump Your Head - Hollywood Undead 
That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore - The Smiths 
Cemetery Gates - The Smiths


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

*The underachievers* - New New York
*Eminem *- Beautiful
*Joey Badass (ft Kirk Knight) *-Where it At 
*Drake* - Hold on, We going home
*Tyler the Creator (ft. Hodgy Beats)* - Sandwitches
*Eminem* - Hello
*Outkast*-Kim & Cookie (interlude) 
*MF Doom *- Kon Karne
*St. Vincent* - St. Vincent
*Kid Cudi* - Up Up & away


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2015)

Suffragette City - David Bowie

I Think I Can - The Pillows

Sweatpants - Childish Gambino

Locked Inside - Janelle Monae

I Know There's an Answer - The Beach Boys

Cruel - St. Vincent

Victory - Tye Tribbett

I'm Old Fashioned - John Coltrane

Backstreet Freestyle - Kendrick Lamar

Never Catch Me - Flying Lotus ft. Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 26, 2015)

We Are Not The World - *Silverstein*
We Won't Back Down - *Escape The Fate*
Since U Been Gone(Kelly Clarkson Cover) -* A Day To Remember*
We Are So Last Year - *Hawthorne Heights*
Blue And Yellow - *The Used*
Cat And Mouse - *The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus*
Life Is A Perception Of Your Own Reality - *Chiodos*
Lady In A Blue Dress - *Senses Fail*
Negative Space - *Senses Fail*
The Only Medicine - *Scary Kids Scaring Kids*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucifer - Jay -Z
Over My Dead Body- Drake
Be Easy - Ghostface killah
Let the Groove get in - Justin Timberlake
Amsterdam - Imagine Dragons
Rolling through the Hood - Kelis
Threw it Away - Slaughterhouse (Swizz Beats)
Hol' up - Kendrick Lamar
Telegraph Ave (Oakland by Lloyd)- Childish Gambino
He Wasn't There- Lily Allen


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 5, 2015)

This seems fun. I'll participate~


*GACKT* – graffiti
*Yutaka Ozaki* – setsugyou
*Miyavi* – survive
*Yu-Gi-Oh! OST* – kaiba gozaburo
*Moon Child OST* – chi no konjita nakama
*Bayside* – devotion and desire
*Yu-Gi-Oh! OST* – the king without memories
*Incubus* – kiss to send us off
*The Shins* – phantom Limb
*Kashitarou Itou* – heaven


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 6, 2015)

*Linkin Park* ? faint
*Radiohead* ? feral [lone rmx]
*GACKT* ? flower [RRII live @ makuhari messe]
*Benjamin Clementine* ? cornerstone
*To The Moon OST* ? for river [holiday edition]
*Barcelona* ? less than two
*Yutaka Ozaki* ? forget me not
*Thuy Tien* ? vi em con yeu
*Radiohead* ? lotus flower [jacques greene rmx]
*U2* ? this is where you can reach me now


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 6, 2015)

The Normandy Reborn - *Jack Wall*
My Disease - *A Skylit Drive*
Enter The Realm - *Iced Earth*
XO Skeleton - *A Skylit Drive*
Sell Your Soul - *Hollywood Undead*
I'm Not A Thief, I'm A Treasure Hunter - *A Skylit* *Drive*
Bo Fo' Sho' - *Bo Burnham*
Escape - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*
You Already Know You're A Boner - *In Fear And Faith*
Serious Mistake - *Plain White T's*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2015)

Marijuana - *Kid Cudi*
Love me not - *J.Cole*
Without me -* Eminem*
Passing Out Piece - *Mac Demarco*
Better left unsaid - *Ariana Grande*
Howlin for you - *Black Keys*
Chain Smoker - *Chance the Rapper*
Make Me Proud - *Drake*
Assmilk - *Tyler the Creator (Earl Sweatshirt)*
Xplosion -* Outkast*


----------



## Yoona (Feb 8, 2015)

Stars in the Night - CFO
I'm Different - Hi Suhyun
Anarchy - KDFM
Fakerni - Haifa Wehbe
the GazettE - Fadeless
Al Ghawni - Ruby
Horizont - In Extremo
Haifisch - Rammstein
Fuck Love - Iggy Azalea
Clarks - Vybz Kartel


----------



## kire (Feb 9, 2015)

I have my moms ipod..lets see what comes up

Yourself or someone like you - matchbox 20
right here - staind
Lets go - hank ballard
get down on it - kool gang
hero - enrique Iglesias 
respect - aretha franklin
diary of jane - breaking benjamin. ~that ones mine
proud mary - tina turner
supermassive - muse  Twilight sndtrk
the red - chavelle

 not bad..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Go DJ - *Childish Gambino*
Trap Door - *Joey Badass*
Where's the Fun in Forever - *Miguel*
Let her go -* Mac demarco*
Ghost -* Kid Cudi*
Tighten up - *The Black Keys*
Gangsta in designer (No concept) - *Schoolboy Q*
Daddy's little Girl - *J.Cole*
Suicide- *Pusha T (Ab-liva)*
I Am Who I Am (killing time) - *Mac Miller (Nicki Randa)*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

Robbie Williams - Lazy Days
Vonda Shepard - Searching my soul
AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie
Celtas Cortos - Cu?ntame un cuento
Seguridad Social - Quiero tener tu presencia
Los Campesinos - Hello Sadness
Blur - Tender
Rolling Stones - Star me up
AC/DC - Shook me all night long
Led Zeppelin - Ramble on


----------



## Saturday (Feb 15, 2015)

1. Katy Perry - Walking on Air
2. Human - Cher Lloyd
3. Lorde - Still Sane
4. Lorde - Tennis Court
5. Nicki Minaj - Win Again 
6. Avril Lavigne - How Does It Feel
7. Charli XCX - Break The Rules
8. Danity Kane - Secret Lover
9. Miguel - Adorn
10. Katy Perry - This Is How We Do

blah I have better music than this tbh


----------



## lacey (Feb 15, 2015)

Ellie Goulding - Lights
Starfucker - Bury Us Alive
Maroon 5 - Come Away to the Water
Bat for Lashes - Prescilla
Kalafina - Magia (Quattro)
Warpaint - Set Your Arms Down
Jeff Williams - Caffeine
Crush 40 - Live and Learn
Digital Daggers - Where the Lonely Ones Roam
Theatre of Tragedy - Image


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles Davis - Jeru
Sufjan Stevens - Come on! Let's Boogie to the Elf Dance!
Henry Cow - Oslo (Part 8)
Liege Lord - Fear Itself
凛として時雨 - Replica
Slomatics - Griefhound
Mr. Bungle - Ma Meeshka Mow Skwoz
Amon Tobin - Verbal
Miguel Atwood-Ferguson - Affolements Gratiques
Ben Frost - Stomp


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 15, 2015)

Smile In Your Sleep - *Silverstein*
Never Gonna Fake It - *Eyeshine*
If It Means A Lot To You - *A Day To Remember*
Endings Without Stories - *Alesana*
Closer To The Edge(acoustic) - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*
Little Adolf - *Bo Burnham*
Here We Are -* Eyeshine*
Black Dahlia - *Hollywood Undead*
Who Are You Now -* Sleeping With Sirens*
The Fantasy - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*


----------



## grimrose (Feb 15, 2015)

The Only Exception - Paramore

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

Country Strong - from the movie of the same name

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

a piano piece by Alexandre Desplat

The Cave - Mumford and Sons

I'll Make a Man Out of You - by Jackie Chan, in Chinese

Real Girls - Chantal Claret

Last Kiss - Taylor Swift

Not Gonna Die - Skillet


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

Power - Kanye West
Primetime - Janelle Monae
Two Veils to Hide My Face - Passion Pit
Reel Around the Fountain - The Smiths
Overture - Mary Poppins
Rock 'n' Roll Gangsta - Aalon
New Days - Persona 4 Shoji Meguro
Cheerleader - St. Vincent
Mural - Lupe Fiasco
Victory (Live) - Tye Tribbett & G.A.


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally updated my iPod list. Let's see if I still get the same old ones though.

Emancipator - Safe in the Steep Cliffs
Emancipator - Siren
Imogen Heap - The Walk
My Brightest Diamond - Ice and Storm
A Perfect Circle - Blue
Moulin Rouge OST - El Tango de Roxanne
XXYYXX - Never Leave
Free! OST - Splash Free
Iron and Wine - Naked as We Came
The Indelicates - We are Nothing Alike


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2015)

Who You Are - Jessie J
Acapella - Karmin
Genie in A Bottle - Christina Aguilera 
Give Your Heart A Break - Demi Lovato
Air Balloon - Lily Allen
S-Girl - Scandal
Rude Boy - Rihanna
Direct - A-Mei
The Star - Yuki Kajiura
I'm A Diamond - Girls' Generation


----------



## Stringer (Feb 25, 2015)

J Cole - _Apparently_
Arctic Monkeys - _R U Mine_
Kavinsky - _Protovisio_n
Snoop Dogg Feat. Nate Dogg - _Boss' Life_
Tupac - _Better Days_
Wizkid - _Pakurumo_
Wizkid - _Jaiye Jaiye_
Tupac - _To My Unborn Child_
Wovenhand - _As I went Out One Morning_
TI & Young Thug - _About The Money_


----------



## lacey (Feb 25, 2015)

Emilie Simon - Desert (Thievery Corporation Remix)
Ayako Ono - Two of Us
The Path OST - Charming Wolf
The Path OST - Woodsman Wolf
Emancipator - Natural Cause
Nanne Gronwall - Om Du Var Min
Funeral Party - City in Silhouettes
The Path OST - Forest Reprise
The Indelicates - Roses
Mediaeval Baebes - Veni Veni Bella


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 25, 2015)

I Will Follow You Into The Dark - *Death Cab For Cutie*
Love Game - *Eminem featuring Kendrick Lamar*
Mind Eraser - *The Black Keys*
Faceoff - *Nobuo Uematsu*
Blood Of The Kings - *Manowar*
Halloween - *Meg And Dia*
Bianco Angelo Collapses - *Tetsuya Shibata*
Nevada's Grace - *Atreyu*
Nightmares - *Iced Earth*
Beautiful World - *Utada Hikaru*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Ashin' Kusher - *Kid Cudi*
Kookies - *MF Doom*
Big Brother - *Kanye west*
Suspect - *Pro Era*
Poe Mans  Dreams -* Kendrick Lamar (GLC)*
Practice -* Action Bronson*
Odd Toddlers - *Tyler the Creator (Casey Veggies)*
Going Through Changes - *Eminem*
Breakdown - *J.Cole*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2015)

1). *No One Knows* - Queens of The Stone Age
2). *This is How We Do it* - Montell Jordan
3). *Daytona 500* - Ghostface Killah 
4). *How to Handle a Rope* - Queens of The Stone Age 
5). *I'll Be Around* - Seal 
6). *Every Planet We Reach is Dead* - Gorillaz 
7). *19-2000 (Soulchild Remix)* - Gorillaz 
8).* Lights* - Ellie Goulding 
9). *Stone Tower Temple *- The St. Louis Ocarina Trio 
10). *Well It's True that we Love One Another* - The White Stripes


----------



## lacey (Mar 14, 2015)

First Aid Kit - I Found a Way
Emancipator - Natural Cause
Billy Talent - Prisoners of Today
Apparat - A Violent Sky
Jeff Williams - Time to Say Goodbye
Oh Land - Heavy Eyes
Namie Amuro - Want Me Want Me
Kajiura Yuki - Sis Puella Magica
The Glitch Mob - Beauty of the Unhidden Heart (Bassnectar Remix)
Apparat - You Don't Know Me


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

Life on Mars - David Bowie
Life's a Bitch - Nas
N.Y. State of Mind - Nas
Mother Nature's Son - The Beatles
Blue Train - John Coltrane
Beautiful Morning With You - The Pillows
Jesus Walks - Kanye West
The Cool - Lupe Fiasco
Buggin' Out - A Tribe Called Quest
Digital Witness - St. Vincent


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

Stunna has atleast 5 5/5 albums there. Mastercoon pls


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2015)

Says the guy with Belle and Sebastien, Bright Eyes and Unknown Mortal Orchestra.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2015)

Bowie only alright. While completely disregarding illmatic, A low end theory and Blue train  why do I even bother


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2015)

So that's ground enough to call the music basic?


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2015)

Man you got me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

^

Place to be - *Slaughterhouse (B.O.B)*
A world Alone -* Lorde*
Strawberry Bubblegum - *Justin Timberlake*
S.D.S. - *Mac Miller*
Turnt Up - *Talib Kweli*
Bastard - *Tyler the Creator*
Enter Galatic - *Kid Cudi*
Stewie Griffin - *Logic*
Lovin it -* Ariana Grande*
Ashin' Kusher - *Kid Cudi*


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^
> 
> Place to be - *Slaughterhouse (B.O.B)*
> A world Alone -* Lorde*
> ...



Quite the mainstream-listener, aren't you? 

_______________________________________________________________



Cool Kids - *Echosmith*
Dead Babies(Alice Cooper cover) - *Iced Earth*
Angel's Holocaust - *Iced Earth*
Temple From The Within - *Killswitch Engage*
The Reaping - *Coheed And Cambria*
Where The Sidewalk Ends - *I See Stars*
Born To Lead - *Falling In Reverse*
100 Ways To Hate - *Five Finger Death Punch*
Battle Hymns - *Manowar*
Everything - *Lifehouse*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

my ears are everywhere. 

I think I have alot more independent stuff than mainstream though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Quite the mainstream-listener, aren't you?
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Pot, Kettle.

Kettle, Pot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Does mainstream music have a negative stigma here or something?



Masterrace said:


> Your posts suggest otherwise



Your face suggest otherwise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

I can't choose which tracks to post when the thread title says " _Shuffle your iPod, and post the 1st 10 songs _" either.



From my previous post, Talib Kweli, Mac Miller, Tyler the creator, Slaughterhouse, and Logic aren't known for mainstream success. So that's 50% right there alone.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Does mainstream music have a negative stigma here or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Your face suggest otherwise



Not really, but when somebody pejoratively calls you out for having 'mainstream' taste and then has fucking _Lifehouse _on their shuffle list,then my hand is forced.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't shuffle my ipod, I think the store still has it.

1. _A new situation_ - *Tina Dico*
2. _Song of Solomon_ - *Animals as Leaders*
3 _We're going in. We're going down_ - *Cloudkicker*
4. _Save Yourself _- *My Darkest Days*
5. _On my Side _- *Ra*
6. _Sleeping World_ - *Secede*
7. _When You're Gone_ - *Fenomenon*
8. _Whose Blues _- *Caia*
9._ End of my Rope_ - *Trapt*
10. _Ghost _- *Umbrellas*


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pot, Kettle.
> 
> Kettle, Pot.



What are you trying to say? At least three of the songs on that list isn't considered "mainstream". 

________________________________________



Frieza Transforms - *Bruce Faulconer*
When Skeletons Live - *Coheed And Cambria*
Garden State - *Senses Fail*
Kaoru to Misao [III](Full Mix Version) - *Noriyuki Asakura*
I did It For Love(Featuring Sean Garrett) - *Boa Kwong*
R-Evolve - *Thirty Seconds To Mars*
Precious Love - *Utada Hikaru*
Aquarius - *Within Temptation*
The Enemy - *Papa Roach*
Maybe - *Secondhand Serenade *


----------



## Damaris (Mar 16, 2015)

1. Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton - Winning
2. The Magnetic Fields - I Shatter
3. Massive Attack - Protection 
4. Neko Case - Vengance Is Sleeping
5. Blue Sky Black Death & Jean Grae - Away With Me
6. Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole
7. Girls Aloud - The Promise
8. Spiritualized - Life Is A Problem
9. The Herbaliser feat. Blade - Time 2 Build
10. Eastern Conference Chamions - Nice Clean Shirt


----------



## lacey (Mar 16, 2015)

Trentemoller - Sycamore Feeling
Emancipator - Lionheart
Blackmore's Night - Darkness
Munto OST - Dawn of War
Emilie Autumn - If You Feel Better
Kumi Koda - Rock Your Body
Blackmore's Night - Play Minstrel Play
Travka - Urban Violent
Baechigi - Two Mari
The Glitch Mob - Skullclub (EPROM Remix)


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2015)

Come Clean - Hilary Duff
Believer - Smashmouth
The Alley - Busker Busker
Tourne - Shy'm
Uptown Girl (Glee Cast version)
Man Man Han Ni - U Kiss
Dancing Queen - Girls Generation
That Don't Impress Me Much - Shania Twain
Synchronicity - Yui Makino
Marry You - Bruno Mars


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 16, 2015)

Kinks - Alcohol
Beatles - She Came in Trhough The Bathroom Window
Beatles - For No One
Led Zeppelin - Black Dog
The Strokes - Last Nite
My Chemical Romance - You know what they do to guys like us in prison?
Fall Out Boy - Sugar we're Going down
All American Rejects - Swing, swing, swing
The Strokes - Under Cover of Darkness
Black Sabbath - Sabbath bloody Sabbath


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

Kanye West - Blame Game
Brittany Spears - Toxic
Kat Dahlia - Clocks
Ashanti - Never Too Far Away
Kendra Morris - Miss You
Kehlani - FWU
Big Sean - It's Time
Kendra Morris - Banshee
Nine Inch Nails - Closer
Kanye West - All of the Lights


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 17, 2015)

Rolling In The Deep(Adele Cover) - *Go Radio*
Making Love - *Utada Hikaru*
Bitch - *Eminem*
Essence of Evil - *Nox Arcana*
The Politics of Ecstasy(live) - *Nevermore*
Destiny's Union - *Yoko Shimomura*
Error Operator - *TakingBackSunday*
Blessed Are You - *Iced Earth*
A Single Moment of Sincerity - *Asking Alexandria*
Congratulations, I Hate You(live) - *Alesana*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2015)

Czerudmuntzail - Sax Ruins
Den tredje gεng jag sεg dig - Arbete & Fritids
A Simple Lullaby - Devin Townsend
Bullets Need Violence - Faust vs D?lek
Skachoo! - Suicide Machines
Break City - Horace Silver
Raping Human Dignity - Deathspell Omega
Ankleboybackyard - Flying Lotus
Piledriver - Naked City
Where's Your Girlfriend? - AFX


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2015)

No matter how much bos tries this thread always pulls him back in


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2015)

Vault said:


> No matter how much bos tries this thread always pulls him back in



Hey it's fun!

Just, you know, not 3 times a day every day for years.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2015)

Wish I could do this atm I just updated my music on my phone


----------



## lacey (Mar 17, 2015)

Daniel Powter - Crazy All My Life
Oh Land - Wolf and I
Travka - Indiferent
Jeff Williams - From Shadows
edIT - If You Crump Stand Up
Emilie Simon - Alicia
Saltillo - The Opening
Olafur Arnalds - Brim
The Real Tuesday Weld - The Hunt
ATB - Marrakech


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Mar 18, 2015)

Emancipator - Safe in the Steep Cliffs
Emancipator - Old Devil
Fever Ray - Now's the Only Time I Know
Florence and the Machine - Drumming Song
Ellie Goulding - Don't Say a Word
CocoRosie - Werewolf
A Perfect Circle - Blue
Bat for Lashes - Prescilla
Trentemoller - Always Something Better
The XX - Fiction


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2015)

Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor - Mozart
ICANDOITALONE - 3OH3!
Brazilia - Christian Vander Quartet
Uneducated Democracy - Serj Tankian
Adieu - Revin Goff
Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 -  Mozart
Nutcracker, Act 2, Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy - Mozart
Musikk per automatikk - Elliot Berlin
Get it up! - Ox 
A Rancid Romance - Diablo Swing Orchestra


----------



## lacey (Mar 21, 2015)

Kajiura Yuki - Something, Everything, Is Wrong
Emilie Simon - Dreamland
Collide - Euphoria
Kalafina - Sprinter
Kalafina - Hoshi no Utai
Lady Gaga - Fashion
XXYYXX - DMT
Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist
Lana Del Ray - You Can Be the Boss
Lana Del Ray - Off to the Races


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Tammy's Song (her Evils) - *Kendrick Lamar*
Nightcall - *Kavinsky & Lovefoxxx*
The Jesuits - *Mac Miller (Da)*
Memory Lane -*Nas*
NY State of Mind - *Nas*
Make me proud -* Drake*
Blue boy- *Mac Demarco*
523 -* Earl Sweatshirt*
Gangsta - *Schoolboy Q*
In the City- *Action Bronson*


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

Someone Saved My Life - Elton John
Sexy Sadie - The Beatles
Colors of the Wind - Alan Menken
Where the Sky Hangs - Passion Pit
Sometimes - My Bloody Valentine
Cold War - Janelle Monae
Duvet - Boa
Fade Into You - Mazzy Star
Excursions - A Tribe Called Quest
Everything is Fair - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

*Eminem* - Groundhogs Day
*Flying Lotus* - The protest
*Talib Kweli *- Upper Echelon
*Action Bronson *- It's Me
*Pusha-T (kendrick)* - Nostalgia
*J.Cole* - Blow Up
*Kendrick Lamar* - Poe Man's Dreams
*Chance the Rapper (ab-Soul)* - Smoke Again
*Kanye West (kid Cudi)* - Gorgeous
*Vic Mensa (Lili K)* - Hollywood


----------



## Stringer (Mar 30, 2015)

_Pussy _- by Lupe Fiasco
_Can't Get Enough_ - by J. Cole
_Gravel Pit_ - by Wu-Tang Clan
_Hypnotize_ - by Notorious B.I.G
_Never Again_ - by Remedy
_Blessing_ - by Big Sean
_No Role Modelz_ - by J. Cole 
_R U Mine?_ - by Arctic Monkeys
_Pakurumo_ - by Wizkid
_Aye_ - by Davido


----------



## lacey (Apr 2, 2015)

edIT - Twenty Minutes
Emancipator - Eve
Imogen Heap - Little Bird
Imogen Heap - First Train Home
Collide - Mutation
Namie Amuro - Fish
Jasmin Tabatabai - Let Yourself Go Wild
Family Force 5 - Rip it Up
Luxuslarm - Wirf Den 1. Stein
Gerry De Mol - Veil the Veil


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Adoration of the Magi (feat. Crystal Torres) - Lupe Fiasco
Stronger - Kanye West
Forbidden Friendship - John Powell
Little Child - The Beatles
Valka's Dragon Sanctuary - John Powell
Neon Gumbo - Janelle Monae
Hosanna - Kirk Franklin
Livin' Thing - ELO
Dark Fantasy - Kanye West
Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 3, 2015)

What is up with all of this rap/hip hop in this thread? Not hating, just surprised. xD



Just Like You - *Falling In Reverse*
Information Travels Faster - *Death Cab For Cutie*
Here We Go - *Jason Gochin(Digimon The Movie Soundtrack)*
Don't Bury Your Eyes - *Eyeshine*
Too Late For Sorrow - *Dragonland*
Watching Us Die Tonight - *Bullet For My Valentine*
Repeat Stuff - *Bo Burnham*
That Was Just Your Life - *Metallica*
Erotomania - *Dream Theater*
Wretched And Divine - *Black Veil Brides*


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> What is up with all of this rap/hip hop in this thread? Not hating, just surprised. xD



surprised...that people listen to a popular genre of music?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Some people still think listening to rap is "a black thing"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2015)

I seent the racism in his post..


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> surprised...that people listen to a popular genre of music?



No, I'm not. I'm more surprised that more people listen to rap than indie pop/rock. It's been my experience that people on forums(that I've been to) tend to prefer the indie genre rather than rap. I , myself, am a moderate fan of Hip Hop and Rap, but mainly the comedic stuff. Of course, this is coming from a guy(me) who mainly listens to Punk Rock, Hard Rock, and Heavy Metal. xD




Waterfront Dance Club - *Funeral For A Friend*
Blue Burns Orange - *Hawthorne Heights*
Cool Kids - *Echosmith*
Bought The Ticket, Took The Ride - *In Fear And Faith*
Nothing Is What It Seems(Without You) - *Saosin*
Fall - *Eyeshine*
Sometimes You're The Hammer, Sometimes You're the Nail - *A Day To Remember*
Bleed No More - *Silverstein*
The Theft - *Atreyu*
Modern Guns - *Eyeshine*


----------



## lacey (Apr 4, 2015)

CocoRosie - Smokey Taboo
Billy Talent - Prisoners of Today
One Ok Rock - Adult Suit
The Real Tuesday Weld - The Hunt
Emma Gelotte - With Me
Iron & Wine - Her Tea Leaves
Florence and the Machine - Girl With One Eye
Jamie Christopherson - Hot Wind Blowing (Platinum Mix)
Emancipator - Natural Cause
Motionless - She Got Lost in the Observatory


----------



## Vix (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Tiesto - Footprints ft. Cruickshank
2. Lana Del Rey - Carmen
3. Seven Lions - Below Us
4. Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites
5. Lana Del Rey - ultraviolence
6. Seven Lions - Don't Leave ft. Ellie Goulding
7. Porter Robinson - Fellow Feeling
8. Lana Del Rey - Sad Girl
9. Tiesto - Calling On Angels ft. Elan Lea
10. Porter Robinson - Polygon Dust ft. Lemaitre


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 5, 2015)

For You I Will(Confidence) - *Teddy Geiger*
Why Walk On Water When You Got Boats - *A Day To Remember*
Bruised And Scarred - *Mayday Parade*
Courage, Robert - *Meg And Dia*
No Idea - *All Time Low*
Some Nights(fun Cover) - *Like Moths To Flames*
Dear Maria, Count Me In(live) - *All Time Low*
Burn(Ellie Golding cover) - *Crown The Empire*
Hurt(Nine Inch Nails cover) - *Johnny Cash*
Fuzzy Blue Lights - *Owl City*


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

"gallows humour" - u.s. christmas
"beauty school" - deftones
"the holy filament" - mr bungle
"quieter today" - cloud nothings
"our fortress is burning...ii - bloodbirds" - agalloch
"(they call me) jimmy" - tim hecker
"trilogy:z) eliminator jr." - sonic youth
"the new" - interpol
"what's my name (white ring remix)" - white ring
"1 for me" - tinashe


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2015)

Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize
One Ok Rock - Deeper Deeper
Apparat - Hailin from the Edge
Emancipator - Lionheart
Namie Amuro - So Crazy
Scoundrels - London
Emilie Autumn - Rose Red
Kid Icarus Uprising OST - Chapter 6: Dark Pit
The Neighbourhood - Female Robbery
Fall Out Boy - My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 7, 2015)

Can You Feel The Love Tonight - *Elton John*
A Single Moment Of Sincerity(Bare Remix) - *Asking Alexandria*
Addicted To You - *Utada Hikaru*
Tie Her Down - *Senses Fail*
Mos Def On The Vista - *Blackroc*
Guide Me - *Eyeshine*
An  Inspection Which Values har - *Matoi Sakuraba*
The Memory Remains - *Metallica*
Faint - *Linkin Park*
Guilty Conscious - *Eminem*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2015)

Miles Ahead - Miles Davis
Arise - Lustmord
Grazie Devvero - Premiata Forneria Marconi
Suicide Note #1 - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
Plastic People - Frank Zappa
Little Stone Little Women And Little Record - Acid Mothers Temple SWR
The Breakfast Line - Cardiacs
Once in Royal David's City - Sufjan Stevens
Excavation (Part 2) - The Haxan Cloak
Ghosts on Magnetic Tape V - Bass Communion


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

Panic- The Smiths
The E Street Shuffle- Bruce Springsteen
Page 26 [7 Frames]- Fantomas
Vern's Answer to the Masses- Unwound
Debaser- Pixies
Till It's Done- D'Angelo
Descend Into Madness- Flying Lotus
I Threw It All Away- Bob Dylan
New Age- The Velvet Underground
Letting Go- The Field Mice


----------



## lacey (Apr 7, 2015)

Rasputina - Fire and Ice
Booka Shade - Outskirts (Trentemoller Remix)
Collide - Razor Sharp
Munto OST - Dawn of War
SA2 OST - Escape from the City
Ellie Goulding - Lights
Muse - Exo-Politics
The Path OST - Forest Reprise
Saltillo - Veil 
Emancipator - Lionheart


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2015)

Tipping the Lion - Melvins
Listen Very Closely (Brewmasta, Rundown & JuanKanobi) - The 1628 Factor
Spiral - Nujabes
Eden Prison - Swans
Shifting Sands - John Zorn
Spleen - Peste Noir
Raven - Slim Cessna's Auto Club
Crossroads Through Crosshairs - Secret Chiefs 3
Pixie - Pig Destroyer
100 bodu - The Plastic People of the Universe


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

The World is Yours - Nas
Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears
Immature - Bjork
Hosanna - Kirk Franklin
Adult Education - Hall & Oates
A Real Hero - College
Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters - Elton John
Kumomi - Nujabes
Cruel - St. Vincent
Passing Complexion - Big Black


----------



## lacey (Apr 30, 2015)

Namie Amuro - So Crazy
Mediaeval Baebes - Cry of the Garb
Jamie Christopherson - A Stranger I Remain (Manic Agenda Mix)
+++ (Crosses) - Bitches Brew
The Indelicates - We Are Nothing Alike
Scoundrels - Beijing Honey
Ellie Goulding - Human
Bat for Lashes - Glass
Alexander Rybak - Fairytale
edIT - If You Crump Stand Up


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2015)

DJ Spoke - Watch them Fall Down (Nostromo remix)
Iron & Wine - Wolves (Song of the Shepherd's Dog)
Koutarou Nakagawa - Wavering Feelings
Blue Sky Black Death - From Sun's Angle
Magic Man - Layers
Jeff Williams - Caffeine 
Marina and the Diamonds - Bubblegum Bitch
Woodkid - Run Boy Run
Iron & Wine - Naked as We Came
The Antlers - Every Night My Teeth are Falling Out


----------



## Rapidus (May 2, 2015)

_*Angels Holocaust(live) - Iced Earth - Alive In Athens*_
_* I Knew I Couldn't Trust You - Silverstein - A Shipwreck In The Sand*_
_* Skin To Bone - Linkin Park - Living Things*_
_* A Shot In The Dark - A Day To Remember - For Those Who Have Heart*_
_* Hey Girl In The Moonlight - Garfunkel & Oates - Slippery When Moist*_
_* In A Place of Solace - Silverstein - This Is How The Wind Shifts*_
_*Stratosphere(acoustic) - Eyeshine - Like Yesterday*_
_*Write You A Song - Plain White T's - Every Second Counts*_
_*Forever - Eyeshine - Revolution Airwaves*_
_*Paradise Lost - Hollywood Undead - Swan Songs*_


----------



## lacey (May 5, 2015)

Shiny Toy Guns - Stripped
Blue Sky Black Death - Killer Moth
Ellie Goulding - Don't Say a Word
Emilie Simon - Fleur de Saison
Namie Amuro - Want Me Want Me
Zircon - Just Hold On (Padilion Remix)
Jeff Williams - Red Like Roses
The XX - Shelter
Apparat - Arcadia
Kawai Kenji - Heartbeat of Shima


----------



## Rapidus (May 13, 2015)

_Pigskin - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground_
_ Love Is... - Bo Burnham - Bo Burnham_
_ Still Dreaming - Silverstein - Arrivals & Departures_
_ Here Today, Gone Tomorrow - Silverstein - Arrivals & Departures_
_ Rolling Stone(remix) - Falling In Reverse - Fashionably Late_
_ Fire - Sleeping With Sirens - Let's Cheer To This_
_ With Second Chances - Silverstein - This Is How The Wind Shifts_
_ The Bleeding - Five Finger Death Punch - The Way Of The Fist_
_ Those Who Stay Together, Stay Together - Chiodos - Illuminaudio_
_ I Am Bulletproof - Black Veil Brides - Wretched And Divine: The Story Of The Wild Ones_


----------



## lacey (May 13, 2015)

Imogen Heap - Daylight Robbery
Sea Oleena - Milk
The Glitch Mob - Becoming Harmonious (Nadastrom Remix)
Emancipator - Eve
Imogen Heap - Little Bird
The Indelicates - Roses
Puscifer - Rev. 22:20
Iron & Wine - Half Moon
Jeff Williams - Caffeine 
edIT - Mophead


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2015)

Question of Peril - Altar of Plagues
My Melody - Eric B. and Rakim
Monte Zu - Zu
The Return of Romance - Eugene Chadbourne & John Zorn
New Species - Final
Hawk as Weapon - Conan
Dissonance - Glenn Branca
Stasis - Antennae
Glycyrrhiza - Botanist
Unsolved Ideas Of A Distorted Guest - Unexpect


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2015)

Namie Amuro - Violet Sauce
Jamie Christopherson - Stains of Time (Manic Agenda Remix)
Gin Wigmore - Man Like That
Jeff Williams - Time to Say Goodbye
One Ok Rock - Viva Violent Fellow
My Brightest Diamond - Ice and Storm
MSTRKRFT - Hearbreaker (Wawa Club Mix)
Florence and the Machine - Heavy in Your Arms
Fall Out Boy - My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark
Kanon Wakeshima - L'espoir - Mahou No Akai Ito


----------



## Rapidus (May 15, 2015)

Satellite(acoustic) - Eyeshine - Like Yesterday
We Like It Loud - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness
Bullet - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground
Hard To See - Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer
Nakama Tachi - Takanashi Yasuharu - Fairy Tail Original Soundtrack Volume 1
Drag Me To The Grave - Black Veil Brides - Black Veil Brides
Junesong Provision - Coheed And Cambria - The Second Stage Turbine Blade
Scene Five: With Eyes To Hear and Ears To See - Sleeping With Sirens - If You Were A Movie, This Would Be Your Soundtrack
Burn It Down - Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer
The End Chapter IV: The Road and the Damned - Coheed And Cambria - good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV, Volume Two: No World For Tomorrow


----------



## ez (May 17, 2015)

dj spooky - periphique (optometry)
9 lazy 9 - not nice (paradise blown)
ikonika - please (5: 5 years of hyperdub)
dj spooky - twilight fugue (riddim warfare)
old boy - farewell, my lovely (old boy ost)
recue - gbliss (all the wrong places)
gonjasufi - ageing (a sufi and a killer)
dj ake & deliuan - lonely days [bonus track] (industrial zone [special edition])
blue sky blue death - it's raining
black chow - purple smoke  (5: 5 years of hyperdub)


----------



## Rapidus (May 17, 2015)

_Kick Me - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness_
_Live @ 11 - A Day To Remember - Common Curtorsey[Deluxe Editon]_
_This Love, This Hate - Hollywood Undead - Swan Songs_
_Red And Dying Evening - Alesana - Try This With Your Eyes Closed[EP]_
_When Broken Is Easily Fixed - Silverstein - Decade: Live at the El Macambo_
_No Difference - Eyeshine - Tone Of Echoes_
_Early Morning[New Version] - Alesana - On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_
_Lion - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground_
_The Black Rainbow - Coheed And Cambria - Year Of The Black Rainbow_
_Cradle To the Grave - Five Finger Death Punch - The Wrong Side of Heaven and The Righteous Side of Hell Volume 2_


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2015)

Booka Shade - Outskirts (Trentemoller Remix)
Emilie Simon - Lise
Jeff Williams - I Burn Remix
Blue Stahli - Feed the Monster
The Neighbourhood - Alleyways
Duffy - Mercy
Iron & Wine - Rattling Bone
The Veronicas - Lolita
Luxusl?rm - Wirf Den 1. Stein
Rasputina - Tourniquet


----------



## Violence (May 20, 2015)

Blue Stahli - Metamorphosis
Celldweller - So Long Sentiment
Paul Udarov - The Chosen
Atlas Plug - Halfway Till Bliss
Son of Rust - Just Once
M83 - Midnight City
Infected Mushroom - Killing Time
Bloody Pleasures - Blutengel
Florence and The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Raise it Up)
Bjork - Violently Happy


----------



## lacey (May 21, 2015)

The Antlers - Every Night My Teeth are Falling Out
Rasputina - High on Life
Kalafina - Hikari no Senrutsu
Vama Veche - 18 Ani
The Path OST - Cloud Wolf
Apparat - K&F Thema (Pizzicato)
Emilie Simon - Opium (Clocks Remix)
Namie Amuro - WoWa
The Glitch Mob - Skullclub (EPROM Remix)
Benassi Bros - Light


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Life's a bitch- Nas
Redford - The Roots
Spilling Lines - Polica
Flip Ya- Action Bronson
Who will Survive in America? - Kanye West
Everybody's Something - Chance the Rapper
Your potential/The Beyond - Flying Lotus
Sierra Leone - Frank Ocean
Use Me - Miguel
925 - Logic


----------



## ez (May 21, 2015)

have a nice life - earthmover
the black dog - witches ov
kendrick lamar ft. black hippy - uoeno remix
giraffage - feels
kendrick lamar - money trees (ft. jay rock)
beats antique - i got...(by mix n blend & narch)
kendrick lamar - ignorance is bliss
miguel - arch & point
chet faker - gold
frank ocean - pink matter


----------



## Rapidus (May 22, 2015)

_Save Me A Spark - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness_
_Satellite - Eyeshine - Like Yesterday_
_Bullet - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground_
_Hard To See - Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer_
_Drag Me To The Grave - Black Veil Brides - Black Veil Brides_
_Junesong Provision - Coheed And Cambria - The Second Stage Turbine Blade_
_Scene Five: With Ears To See, Eyes To Hear(acoustic) - Sleeping With Sirens - If You Were A Movie, This Would Be Your Soundtrack_
_We Wish You A Merry Christmas - Eyeshine - Xmas_
_Burn It Down - Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer_
_Drifter - Falling In Reverse - Fashionably Late[Deluxe Edition]_


----------



## Violence (May 22, 2015)

Giorgio Moroder - Right Here, Right Now feat. Kylie Minogue
Innerpartysystem - Last Night In Brooklyn
Infected Mushroom - U R So Fucked
Hollywood Undead - Comin' in Hot
SKisM - Experts
Breathe Carolina - See you Again
Imagine Dragons - It's Time
Son of Rust - Violator
Simon Curtis - Android
The Birthday Massacre - Pins and Needles


----------



## lacey (May 22, 2015)

Blue Foundation - Bonfires
The Real Tuesday Weld - The Hunt
Fall Out Boy - Uma Thurman
One Ok Rock - Deeper Deeper
Emancipator - Maps
Starsailor - Poor Misguided Fool
Mediaeval Baebes - Veni Veni Bella
Rasputina - Hunter's Kiss
Sea Oleena - Swimming Story
Kalafina - Signal


----------



## Violence (May 22, 2015)

Infected Mushroom - Tommy The Bat
Suilen - Magnolia
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Nightwish - Scaretale
Mindless Self Indugence - Straight To Video
Bitter: Sweet - Dirty Laundry
Muse - Madness
Heimataerde - Gotteskrieger
Tristania - Equilibrium
Eisbrecher - Gothkiller


----------



## lacey (May 23, 2015)

Uniklubi - Liian L?hell?
Imogen Heap - Canvas
Jamie Christopherson - It Has to be This Way (Platinum Mix)
Blue Foundation - Bonfires
Florence and the Machine - No Light No Light
Rennie Foster - Devil's Water
Namie Amuro - So Crazy
Sea Oleena - Swimming Story
I Blame Coco - Playwright Fate
Collide - Ocean


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2015)

Lordi - Blood Red Sandman
Ray - Recall
Enrique Iglesias, Usher, Lil Wayne - Dirty Dancer
Calvin Harris - Under Control
Halestorm - Mz. Hyde
Starset - My Demons
Skillet - Not Gonna Die
C.G Mix - Under The Darkness
Fear Factory - Archetype 
Flush feat. Nathan, Kate & Flo Rida - Revolution Of Love


----------



## lacey (May 30, 2015)

I Blame Coco - The Constant
Ellie Goulding - Lights
The XX - Hot Like Fire
Namie Amuro - Queen of Hip Hop
Imogen Heap - Canvas
The Path OST - Forest Reprise
edIT - Crunk De Gaulle
Emilie Simon - Opium
Emilie Simon - Dreamland
Emilie Autumn - Juliet


----------



## Bohemian Knight (May 30, 2015)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Readymade
Cypress Hill & Rusko- Medicated
Kygo- Electric Feel
Rise Against- Satellite
DJ Fresh- Louder
Iron Maiden- Die with Your Boots On
Cypress Hill- Pigs
Eligh & Amp Live- First Contact
Megadeth- Wake Up Dead
Queens of the Stone Age- I Sat by the Ocean


----------



## Violence (May 30, 2015)

Lorenzo Fragola - Siamo uguali
Nek - Fatti Avanti Amore
Cesare Cremonini - Buon Viaggio (Share The Love)
Marco Mengoni - Guerriero
Tiziano Ferro - Incanto
Il Volo - Grande Amore
Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do
Wiz Khalifa - See You Again ft. Charlie Puth
Dear Jack - Eterna
Francesco S?rcina - Femmina


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2015)

Uniklubi - Liian L?hell?
The Real Tuesday Weld - Me and Mr. Wolf
Uniklubi - Juhlahuone
Florence and the Machine - Leave My Body
Trentemoller - Neverglade
Fever Ray - Mercy Street
Collide - Razor Sharp
The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism
Emancipator - When I Go
edIT - If You Crump Stand Up


----------



## ez (Jun 7, 2015)

alina baraz & galimatias - pretty thoughts
Oddisee - the beauty in all
Diego Bernal - for corners
black sheep - try counting sheep
majid jordan - all i do
madvillain - accordion
sholhmo - rained the whole time
the field - frantic flow rmx (thomas fehlmann rmx)
tycho - apogee
secede - vega libre: the citadel


----------



## Violence (Jun 7, 2015)

Nightwish - Beauty And the Beast
Nightwish - Dead Boy's Poem 
Nightwish - She is My Sin
Nightwish - Walking in The Air
Florence and The Machine - No More Dreaming of The Dead
E.S. Posthumus - Moonlight Sonata
Suilen - Shintou Shinte
Theatre of Tragedy - Siren
Theatre of Tragedy - Venus
Theatre of Tragedy - Cassandra


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 8, 2015)

She'll Never Fall in Love- Zoo Legacy
Faster- Janelle Monae
Sincerely, Jane- Janelle Monae
Beatus- Serj Tankian
Twisted Transitor- Korn
Barbie Girl- Aqua
Freaking Out- Mystery Skulls
I Shot Your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Horse, Bitch- Tub Ring
Conqueror- Estelle
I Am Lapis Lazuli- Steven Universe Soundtrack


----------



## lacey (Jun 8, 2015)

Scoundrels - Sexy Weekend
Collide - Euphoria
Nanne Gronwall - Hall Om Mig
Porcupine Tree - Somewhere but not Here
Blackmore's Night - Storm
Rennie Foster - Devil's Water
Thylacine - Antidote
Gerry De Mol - Veil the Veil
Emilie Simon - Lise
Emilie Simon - Dreamland


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

*Madvillain* - All Caps
*Lily allen* - He Wasn't there
*Logic* - All I do
*Schoolboy Q *- Gangsta in Designer (no concept)
*MF Doom* - Beef Rapp
*J.Cole* - Enchanted
*Kid Cudi* - Simple as
*Miguel* - How Many Drinks
*Kendrick Lamar*-Mortal Man
*D'angelo and the Vanguard* - Betray My Heart


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 9, 2015)

*Never Meant To Belong - Shiro Sagisu - Bleach Original Soundtrack 1*
*Three Of A Perfect Pair (King Crimson Cover) - Between The Buried And Me - The Anatomy Of*
*Desert Rain - Iced Earth - Alive In Athens(Live Album)*
*Contagious - Anarbor - The Words You Swallow 
*
*The Reification of Notion(The REalization) - VersaEmerge - Preceptions*
*Love/Hate Heartbreak - Halestorm - Halestorm*
*Throw Away - Papa Roach - Infest*
*Body Parts - Plain White T's - Wonders of The Younger*
*Look Where You Are Now - Teddy Geiger - Underage Thinking*
*Love The Way You Lie(Eminem and Rhianna Cover) - Walk Off The Earth - Other*


----------



## lacey (Jun 11, 2015)

Digital Daggers - Bad Intentions
Deftones - Beauty School
Call the Cops - Get Close
Deftones - This Place is Death
Fever Ray - Keep the Streets Empty for Me
First Aid Kit - Winter is all over You
Grimes - Vanessa
The Glitch Mob - Becoming Harmonious (Nadastrom Remix)
Maroon 5 - Shoot Love
Jeff Williams - Die


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2015)

_New National Anthem - by TI_
_This Summer's Gonna Hurt like a friend' _- by Maroon 5
_I get Out_ - by Lauryn Hill
_Snap Out of It_ - by Arctic Monkeys
_Touch the Sky_ - by Kanye West
_We Up_ - by 50 Cent
_BOBO_ - by Olamide
_I -_ by Kendrik Lamar
_Let me Drive my Van_ - by Mr. Universe
_I gotta Find Peace of Heart_ - by Lauryn Hill


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2015)

Gerry De Mol - Min En Meer
First Aid Kit - Winter is all over You
Lana Del Ray - Queen of the Gas Station
Muse - Supermassive Black Hole
Emancipator - Ares
Trentemoller - Neverglade
edIT - Mildew
The Path OST - Fey Wolf
Blackmore's Night - Keeper of the Flame
Namie Amuro - Love Game


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

Kandu Vs. Corky (Horrorca) - Toby Driver
Airport - Peter Hammill
D Scape - Aphex Twin
Catalina Escapes - John Zorn
The One Rose - Johnny Cash
Avelut - Masada
Dry Drunk - Melvins
Zach's Flag - Skeleton Crew
Maleficarum - Venom
Maybe He Ain't Lying - Flying Lotus


----------



## Violence (Jun 28, 2015)

Five Fingers Death Punch - Wrong Side of Heaven
Five Fingers Death Punch - Bad Company
Korn - Forsaken
Korn - Slept So Long
We are The Fallen - Bury Me Alive
Slipknot - Before I forget
Disturbed - Hell
Skillet - Hero
Skillet - Open Wounds
Godsmack - I Stand Alone


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2015)

Digital Daggers - Come Crashing
Travka - Nimic de pe frontul de est 2
Apparat - Fading Away
Digital Daggers - The Devil Within
The Path OST - Cloud Wolf
Rasputina - Tourniquet
Beauty's Confusion - Whirlwind
Deftones - This Place is Death
Lumen - Не надо снов
Emancipator - Valhalla


----------



## Violence (Jun 30, 2015)

The Evil Withim Soundtrack - Towering Terror
Elena Siegman - Avracadavre
Kotani Kinya - Anti Nostalgic
Kotani Kinya - Blind Game Again
Basshunter - Saturday
Feint - Reprise
Feint - Sleepless
Feint - Times Like These
Alesso - Sweet Escape
Alesso - Years ft. Matthew Koma


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2015)

Becca Shack - Metal Factory
Alexander Rybak - Fairytale
Empire of the Sun - We are the People
Iron & Wine - Half Moon
I Blame Coco - Party Bag
Trentemoller - Take Me into Your Skin
Kalafina - Hoshi no Uta
The XX - Hot like Fire
Kalafina - Misterioso
Justin Timberlake - Love Stoned


----------



## Spica (Jul 2, 2015)

Footprints in the Sand - Monet
A Button - Genie Chuo
Zombie - The Cranberries
Wonder Woman - T-Ara, Seeya and Davichi
Holler - TaeTiSeo
Pay Day - Yoon Mirae
Trap - Henry
Fire Bomb - Rihanna
Chain Ring - Mucc
HUH - 4Minute


----------



## lacey (Jul 4, 2015)

Flume and Chet Faker - This Song is not about a Girl
C2C - Delta
Scoundrels - Beijing Honey
Jasmin Tabatabai - Let Yourself go Wild
Kajiura Yuki - Nothing Special, but so Special
Billy Talent - Prisoners of Today
Jeff Williams - From Shadows
Iron & Wine - Cinder and Smoke
Bloc Party - Skeleton
The Path OST - Cloud Wolf


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2015)

Dark Medieval Times - Satyricon 
Big Head - Ruins
Prostitute Poem - Gong
Xtal - Aphex Twin
Voices of the Ether - Dalek
Shredded Heat - Dick Dale
Clank - Flying Luttenbachers 
Funeraelmarch (to the Grave) - Sunn O)))
Beer as in Braindeer - Matching Mole
Purexed - P.O.S.


----------



## lacey (Jul 6, 2015)

One Republic - Love Runs Out
Mew - Wheels Over Me
Kumi Koda - Rock Your Body
Bat for Lashes - Prescilla
First Aid Kit - Heavy Storm
I Blame Coco - Party Bag
Frou Frou - Must be Dreaming
Jill Tracy - Extraordinary
Jeff Williams - I Burn
One Republic - Counting Stars


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 7, 2015)

Trading Yesterday - Love Song Requiem
Blink-182 - Here's Your Letter
Little Boots - New In Town
Linkin Park - New Divide
Ellie Goulding - Guns and Horses
Skillet - Whispers in the Dark
Maroon 5 - Misery
Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
Angels and Airwaves - Shove
Blue October - Congratulations


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2015)

Thom Yorke - Black Swan
Blackmore's Night - Cartouche
Muse - Exo-Politics
Kajiura Yuki - Face the Truth
Rasputina - My Little Shirtwaist Fire
Dirty Elegance - Foreworld
Kalafina - Kyrie
Funeral Party - Where Did it Go Wrong?
ATB - Gravity
Coralie Clement - Sono Io


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Imagine Dragons - The river
Joey Badass - Sweet dreams
Asap Rocky - Back home
Amy Whinehouse- Wake up Alone
Drake - you & the 6
Action Bronson - A light in the addict
Flying Lotus - Turkey dog Coma
Kendrick Lamar - How Much Does a Dollar Cost?
The Black Keys - Run Right Back
Kanye West - We Can Make It better


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2015)

ATB - Made of Glass
UNKLE - Sunday Song
Ellie Goulding - Lights
The Raveonettes - Breaking into Cars
Trentemoller - Moan
Dirty Elegance - Crepuscular Rays
Kumi Koda - Rock Your Body
Emilie Simon - The Frozen World
Blackmore's Night - Darkness
Dirty Elegance - Foreworld


----------



## Violence (Jul 18, 2015)

Alice in Videoland - Red
Alice in Videoland - Panic
Malize Mizer - Illuminati
Gackt - Paranoid Doll
Genitorturers - I Touch Myself
Echo - Every Single Day
Mucc - Nirvana
Nell - Run
HISTORY - Psycho
Beast - Easy


----------



## lacey (Jul 21, 2015)

Tilly and the Wall - Pot Kettle Black
Lana Del Ray - You Can Be the Boss
Style Five - Splash Free
Emancipator - Minor Cause
The Path OST - Fey Wolf
Olafur Arnalds - Brim
Digital Daggers - Bad Intentions
The Glitch Mob - I Need My Memory Back (Zeros Remix)
Collide - Euphoria
Florence and the Machine - Cosmic Love


----------



## itzie4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Entre Nous - Rush
The Twilight Zone - Rush
The Trees - Rush
High Water - Rush
One and Only - Queensryche
Heaven - Depeche Mode
in Flames - Come Clarity
Saddam a Go-Go - GWAR
Wish Them Well - Rush
Leeches - In Flames


So much rush. @,@


----------



## itzie4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Serena said:


> Tilly and the Wall - Pot Kettle Black
> Lana Del Ray - You Can Be the Boss
> Style Five - Splash Free
> Emancipator - Minor Cause
> ...



Nice. I love Florence and the Machine....


----------



## lacey (Jul 27, 2015)

The Path OST - Forest Theme
Moriarty - Private Lily
One Republic - Love Runs Out
David Guetta - She Wolf
Iron & Wine - Naked as We Came
Call the Cops - Get Close
Florence and the Machine - Heavy in Your Arms
First Aid Kit - Winter is all over You
Iron & Wine - Wolves (Song of the Shepherd's Dog)
Kajiura Yuki - Theater of a Witch


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Janet Jackson - Together Again
Bjork - Hyperballad
Jidenna - Classic Man (Remix)
Chance the Rapper - Prom Night
Surreal & The Sound Providers - They Call Me
Hezekiah Walker - Grateful
A Tribe Called Quest - Luck of Lucien
St. Vincent - Strange Mercy
Hall & Oates - Rich Girl
Kirk Franklin - Brighter Day


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 27, 2015)

Don Henley - Boys of Summer
Four Year Strong - Bada Bing Wit a Pipe!
Omarion ft. Chris Brown and Jhene Aiko - Post to Be
SlipKnot - Wait and Bleed
Periphery - Icarus Lives!
Aaliyah - I Miss You
Aaliyah - More Than a Woman
SlipKnot - The Devil in I
Zac Brown Band - Devil Went Down to Georgia
Uverworld - Core Pride


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

shut the hell up, massacoon


----------



## lacey (Jul 28, 2015)

Deftones - Entombed
Kajiura Yuki - Face the Truth
Fever Ray - Now's the Only Time I Know
Family Force 5 - Fever
ATB - Marrakech
YGO Arc-V OST - A Duelist Cornered
Kalafina - Signal
YGO Arc-V OST - Duel of Rebellion
The XX - Basic Space
Radiohead - There There



itzie4 said:


> Nice. I love Florence and the Machine....


Same.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 28, 2015)

_A Hero Loses Everyday - Silverstein - A Shipwreck In The Sand_
_Let You Down(Acoustic) - Eyeshine - Like Yesterday_
_Delivery - Jim Gaffigan - Beyond The Pale_
_Kingdoms Come And Castles Fall - Eyeshine - Revolution Airwaves_
_Wrecking Ball - Five Finger Death Punch - The Wrong Side of Heaven and the Righteous Side of Hell Volume Two_
_Madness - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness_
_Hell of a Ride - Bo Burnham - what. [b-sides]_
_The Undertaker's Thirst For Revenge is Unquenchable(The Final Battle) - Chiodos - Bone Palace Ballet_
_In The Flames Of Error - Coheed And Cambria - Year Of The Black Rainbow_
_We Stitch These Wounds - Black Veil Brides - Just Give In [EP]_


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2015)

Kajiura Yuki - Something, Everything is Wrong
Namie Amuro - Copy That
Woodkid - Ghost Lights
Trentemoller - Shades of Marble
First Aid Kit - Wolf
Porcupine Tree - Open Car
CocoRosie - Smokey Taboo
Namie Amuro - Bad Habit
Lana Del Ray - You Can Be the Boss
Frou Frou - Must Be Dreaming

Finally, a more varied list lmao


----------



## Violence (Jul 29, 2015)

Dir en Grey - Obscure (crazy enough) 
Dir en Grey - Agitated Screams of Maggots
Dir en Grey - Vinushka
Dir en Grey - Glass Skin
The Gazzette - Reila
The Gazzette - The Invisible Wall
BUCK-TICK - Kagerou
BUCK-TICK - Kuchizuke
BUCK-TICK - Glamorous
DIAURA - Lost November


----------



## lacey (Jul 31, 2015)

Dirty Elegance - Black Beauty
Nightwish - Wish I Had an Angel
Deftones - What Happened to You?
Uniklubi - Mit? Vittua
Florence and the Machine - Bedroom Hymns
Jeff Williams - Caffeine
First Aid Kit - I Found a Way
Emancipator - Vines
Apparat - A Violent Sky
Nanne Gronwall - Om Du Var Min


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2015)

Hardwell feat. Amba Shepherd - Apollo
Martin Garrix - Animals
Die Antwoord - I Fink U Freeky
Die Antwoord - Ugly Boy
Eisbrecher - Die Engel
Birthday Massacre - Looking Glass
Rammstein - Mein Teil
Slipknot - The Devil in I
Infected Mushroom - Deeply Disturbed
Eisblume - Eisblume


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2015)

Lauryn Hill - Ex-Factor
Lianne La Havas - Green & Gold
Bjork - It's Not Up To You
Nas - Daughters
The O'Jays - Love Train
Nujabes - Kumomi
The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down
The Beatles - Hey Jude
St. Vincent - Teenage Talk
Lupe Fiasco - Bitch Bad


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Might as well 

Guided By Voices - Queen of cans and jars 
Modest Mouse - A life of Arctic Sounds 
Raekwon - Ice Water 
The National - American Mary 
Neurosis - Sterile Vision 
Miguel - Waves 
Yeah yeah yeahs - 10 x 10 
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - The Sorrowful Wife 
Flying Lotus - Dead man's tetris 
Swans - Avatar


----------



## lacey (Aug 4, 2015)

Dirty Elegance - Crepuscular Rays
Billy Talent - Pocketful of Dreams
The Path OST - Woodsman Wolf
Sea Oleena - If I'm
Marina and the Diamonds - Bubblegum Bitch
Emancipator - Safe in the Steep Cliffs
edIT - If You Crump Stand Up
Tilly and the Wall - Pot Kettle Black
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Dirty Elegance - Blind Eye


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

*J.Cole* - interlude
*Eminem* - Cold Wind Blows
*Flying Lotus* - Stirring
*Drake* - Too Much
*Earl sweatshirt* - AM // Radio
*Joey Badass* - Christ Conscious
*Kanye West* - Diamonds from Sierra Leone
*Miguel* - Gravity
*D'angelo and the Vanguard *- Betray My heart 
*Justin Timberlake* - Take Back the Night
*Kid Cudi *- All Along


----------



## Sumu (Aug 4, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice
Kendrick Lamar - Real
Drake - Headlines 
Schoolboy Q - Los Awesome
Linkin Park - Points of Authority
Mac Miller - Donald Trump
J. Cole - St. Tropez
30 Seconds To Mars - Closer To The Edge
Miura Daichi - It's The Right Time
Big Sean - Research


----------



## lacey (Aug 5, 2015)

Moriarty - Fireday
Moriarty - Private Lily
The Neighbourhood - Sweater Weather
First Aid Kit - Wolf
Kid Icarus Uprising OST - Chapter 6: Dark Pit
The Raveonettes - Lust (Trentemoller Remix)
Alif Tree - I Feel Blue
Iron & Wine - Cinder and Smoke
Dirty Elegance - Crepuscular Rays
Celtic Woman - Siuil A Run


----------



## nundo (Aug 5, 2015)

Clams Casino - Natural
Asap Rocky -  Freeze
Christian Smith - House This House
Aphex Twin - minipops 67
Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill
Daft Punk - Revolution 909
Pan-Pot - Tension
Bonobo - Kiara
Wiz Khalifa - The Plan
JUSTICE - Genesis


----------



## Violence (Aug 6, 2015)

Unlucky Morpheus - Vampir
Unlucky Morpheus- Jealousy of Silence
Nami Tamaki - Everlasting Love
Tokyo Karan Koron - Spice 
DenKare - Detonator
To Destination - Eden
Lisa - Best Day Best Way
Galneryus - Angel of Salvation
Kyari Pamyu Pamyu - Yume No Hajimari
Globe - Genesis of Next


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 7, 2015)

_Anthem ? Bring Me The Horizon ? There is a Hell, I've Seen it. There is a Heaven, Let's Keep It A Secret._
_All Nereids Beware - Chiodos - All's Well That Ends Well_
_Cold ?Five Finger Death Punch ? The Wrong Side of Heaven and The Righteous Side of Hell Volume II_
_Four Corners and Two Sides ? Sleeping With Sirens ? Let's Cheer To This_
_Suicide Season ? Bring Me The Horizon ? Suicide Season_
_Waterfall(Acoustic) ? Eyeshine ? Afterglow_
_Hear Me Out ? Silverstein ? When Broken Is Easily FIxed_
_L no Shisou ? Taniuchi Hideki ? Death Note Original Soundtrack III_
_The Last Time(acoustic) ? Eyeshine ? Like Yesterday_
_You Already Know Who You Are ? A Day To Remember ? Homesick_


----------



## Violence (Aug 7, 2015)

Kaya - Psycho Butterfly
Kaya - Arachne
Birthday Massacre - Walking With Strangers
Schwarz Stein - Sleeping Madness
Malize Mizer - Beast Of Blood
Femme Fatale - Crimson Nail
D - Der K?nig der Dunkelheit
Moi Dix Mois - Nocturnal Romance
Biosphia - Scream of Pain
Elena Siegman - The One


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 7, 2015)

_A Dying Star - In This Moment - The Dream_
_All Signs Point To Lauderdale - A Day To Remember - What Separates You From Me_
_Anywhere But Here - Hawthorne Heights - Zero_
_Battle Horn - Five Finger Death Punch - The Wrong Side of Heaven and The Righteous Side of Hell Volume II_
_Bodies And Words - Silverstein - Arrivals and Departures_
_Raised By Wolves - Falling In Reverse - The Drug In Me Is You_
_California - Silverstein - This Is How The Wind Shifts_
_Channel 5: The Musical(studio Version) - Bo Burnham - what. B-Sides_
_I'm Getting Out - Eyeshine - Sidewalk Dreams and Chalk Dust_
_Inside Voice - Jim Gaffigan - King Baby
_


----------



## lacey (Aug 7, 2015)

Deftones - Entombed
Dirty Elegance - Laurel Marty Scrapings
Alstroemeria Records - Bad Apple!
Sea Oleena - Sleepless Fever
Travka - Nimic de pe frontul de est 2
Vanessa Mae - Destiny
Digital Daggers - Come Crashing
Lumen - Sid i Nanci 
The XX - Teardrops
Kalafina - Sprinter


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 9, 2015)

_Knife Called Lust - Hollywood Undead - Swan Songs_
_A Devil In Me - Black Veil Brides - Sex And Hollywood[EP]_
_My Apocalpyse II - Falling In Reverse - Just Like You_
_Right Where You Want Me To Be - A Day To Remember - Attack Of The Killers b-Sides_
_Here Comes The End Again - Eyeshine - Red Stripes, White Lights_
_Catholic - Jim Gaffigan - Beyond The Pale_
_Misa no Kodoku - Taniuchi Hideki - Death Note Original Soundtrack III_
_Unforgivable - Hawthorne Heights - Skeletons_
_Iris(Goo Goo Dolls cover) - Kellin Quinn - Unknown Album_
_Born Dead - Silverstein - A Shipwreck In the Sand_


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2015)

Aalon - Rock n' Roll Gangsta
Chance the Rapper - Juice
Passion Pit - Two Veils to Hide My Face
God's Property - Stomp
Stevie Wonder - Black Man
The Beatles - Hello Goodbye
Kavinsky - Night Call
Young Thug - Old English
Eternal - Someday
Hall & Oates - Adult Education


----------



## Greidy (Aug 9, 2015)

Arch Enemy - The Rise Of The Tyrant
Exist Trace - Owari no Sekai
At The Gates - Nausea
CKY - The Era Of An End
In Flames - Drifter
Mors Principium Est - The Forsaken
Dir En Grey - Phenomenon
Killer Be Killed - Curb Crusher
Dir En Grey - Disabled Complexes
Sadie - Toge


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 10, 2015)

_Bad Girls Club - Falling In Reverse - Fashionably Late_
_Under Your Halo - Chiodos - Devil_
_The Outcasts(Call To Arms) - Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds_
_Mother Murder - Hollywood Undead - American Tragedy 
_
_From The Ashes - In This Moment - Blood_
_Alone - Falling In Reverse - Fashionably Late_
_Oceans - Hawthorne Heights - Hate_
_L - Tanuichi Hideki - Death Note Original Soundtrack III_
_Defend You - Silverstein - Discovering The Waterfront_
_Sunday Flower - Eyeshine - How About That? [EP]_


----------



## Magician (Aug 10, 2015)

1. Eminem 'Till I Collaspe - The Eminem Show
2. Kendrick Lamar How Much a Dollar Cost - To Pimp a Butterfly
3. Drake - The Language - Nothing Was the Same
4. Eminem - Remember Me? - The Marshall Mathers LP
5. Beyonce - Halo - I Am...Sasha Fierce
6. Eminem - Lose Yourself - 8 Mile
7. The Notorious B.I.G. featuring Eminem - Dead Wrong
8. Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees (feat. Jay Rock) - Good Kid Maad City
9. J Cole - Love Yourz - 2014 Forest Hills Drive
10. Drake - Connect - Nothing Was the Same


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2015)

Promise and the Monster - Sharp
Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize
My Brightest Diamond - Ice and Storm
Dirty Elegance - Leaves of Autumn
Scoundrels - Sexy Weekend
Gin Wigmore - Black Sheep
Saltillo - The Right of Action
Emancipator - Maps
Namie Amuro - The Speed Star
Namie Amuro - Break It


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 16, 2015)

_Sing ? Hollywood Undead ? Day of the Dead_
_Circumcision ? Jim Gaffigan ? King Baby_
_Take On Me(A-Ha cover) ? Eyeshine ? Garage Sessions_
_No Need For Introductions, I've Read About Girls Like You On the Back of Toilet Doors ? Bring Me the Horizon ? Suicide Season_
_Illuminaudio ? Chiodos ? Illuminaudio_
_Left Brain, Right Brain ? Bo Burnham ? what_
_Dissolve And Decay ? Hawthorne Heights  ? The Silence In Black And White_
_The Dream ? In This Moment ? The Dream[Ultraviolet edition]_
_White Knuckles ? Five Finger Death Punch ? The Way of the Fist_
_Crown of Thorns ? Black Veil Brides ? Black Veil Brides IV_


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2015)

Running Man - Fishmans
American Motor over Smoldered Field - A Silver Mt. Zion
Variation On 'Commemorative Transfiguration & Communion At Magruder Park' - Sufjan Stevens
We Will Do Great Things - Squinch Owl
Stanlow - Jesu
Jones Crusher - Frank Zappa
Sulfur and Cheese - Praxis
Romantic Summer Mode - Midori
Melody Day - Caribou
Random Walk - John Zorn


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2015)

Kajiura Yuki - Noi!
Uniklubi - Liian L?hell?
ATB - Made of Glass
Mediaeval Babes - Mad Song
Radiohead - There There
Olafur Arnalds - For Now I Am Winter
Imogen Heap - Headlock
M83 - Skin of the Night
Style Five - Splash Free
Jamie Christopherson - It Has to be This Way


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 20, 2015)

_The Thespian ? Alesana ? The Emptiness_
_In The End ? Linkin Park ? Hybrid Theory_
_Wrath of God ? Tha Trademarc ? Inferiority Complex Chapter One_
_New Jersey ? You Me At Six ? You Know What It Means To Be Alone
_
_Break ? Three Days Grace ? Life Starts Now
_
_Ability To Create A War ? A Skylit Drive ? She Watched The Sky [EP]
_
_A Dream Within A Dream ? Nox Arcana ? Shadow of the Raven
_
_Anguish of Youth ? Iced Earth ? Dystopia 
_
_Breathe In ? Hit The Lights ? Skip School, Start Fights
_
_Blackout ? Senses Fail ? Life Is Not A Waiting Room

_


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2015)

Bjork - It's Not Up to You
Passion Pit - Where We Belong
The Pillows - Beautiful Morning With You
Janet Jackson - Together Again
Nujabes - Luv (sic) Part 5
Kanye West - Touch the Sky
Idina Menzel - Defying Gravity
The Beatles - Martha My Dear
Passion Pit - Where the Sky Hangs
David Bowie - Soul Love


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 21, 2015)

_There's No Penguins In Alaska - Chiodos - All's Well That Ends Well_
_The World - Nightmare - The World_
_Their Lips Sink Ships - Silverstein - A Shipwreck In the Sand_
_Theoretical Dick Jokes - Bo Burnham - Words, Words, Words_
_This Is Who We Are - Hawthorne Heights - If Only You Were Lonely_
_This Love, This Hate - Hollywood Undead - Swan Songs_
_This Is The House That Doubt Built - A Day To Remember - What Separates You From Me_
_Bed - Jim Gaffigan - King Baby
_
_Dissonance - Eyeshine - Sonosis_
_Let Love Bleed Red - Sleeping With SIrens - With Ears To See, And Eyes To Hear_


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2015)

YGO Arc-V OST - The Gears of Fate Begin to Turn
The Path OST - Charming Wolf
Deftones - This Place Is Death
Imogen Heap - Daylight Robbery
Namie Amuro - Want Me Want Me
Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist
Jeff Williams - Caffeine
Promise and the Monster - Swim
Jill Tracy - You Leave Me Cold
Emilie Autumn - Rose Red


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

Estelle - American Boy Ft. Kanye West
The Glitch Mob - Bad Wings
Inuyasha - To Love's End (Omoi no Hate ni)
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy
Within Temptation - The Swan Song
Gus Black - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow 
The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 
DeVision - Until The End Of Time
Styx - Come Sail away
U2 - With or Without You


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

DatPhoria - My Own Enemy
Tryple & Extra Terra - Ex Machina
Tryple - Digital Dreams
Kick the Habit - Work Hard
Sex Whales & Roee Yeger - The Krusty Krab
Panda Eyes - Colorblind
Yugen - Expect Us
Teminite - Evolution
Zomboy - Back Once Again
Kaynein & Hattack - Dissolute


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

Crywolf - The Moon Is Falling Down
Nightwish - Storytime
The Ronettes - Be My Baby
Mr.Mister - Broken Wings
Seether - Careless Whisper
Dope - You Spin Me Around
Real Life - Send Me An Angel
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy
Gus Black - You Are My Sunshine
DeVision - Until The End of time


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

Lana Del Rey - Gods and Monsters
Kanye West - Amazing
Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply
Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated
Glenn Mederios - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You
Glitched Mob - Bad Wings
Hammerfall - The Fallen One
Amanda Somerville - Angel of Mine
The Birthday Massacre - Red Stars
Nightwish - Scaretale


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

Virtual Riot - Sugar Rush (Kick The Habit Remix)
Fox Stevenson - Trigger
Fox Stevenson - Sandblast
Tristam - Till It's Over
Tokyo Ghoul - Licht und Schatten - Yutaka Yamada
Spag Heddy ft. Anna Yvette - Hide (Evilwave remix)
Curious Kontrol - To The Stars
Feint - One Last Time
Feint - Sleepless
Porter Robinson - Divinity (feat. Amy Millan)


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

Sum 41 - Still Waiting
Nightwish - Taikatalvi
Styx - Come Sail Away
Imagine Dragons - Demons
Deftones - Change
The Rasmus - October and April
Vangelis - Alpha
Deftones - Change
Kesha - Your Love Is My Drug
Stratovarius - Forever


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

EN!X - Answering Machine
Evilwave - Silence
Steerner & Martell - Sky
Beatcore - Tonight ft. Sara Lynn Boyer
Fox Stevenson - Like You
Nitro Fun - New Game
Savant - Rise Up
Virtual Riot - Paper Planes
Noisestorm - Surge
Bee's Knees - Rumored To Be Real (feat. Marty Rod)


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

De/Vision - Bipolar
Gus Black - You Are My Sunshine
Kesha - Your Love Is My Drug
Alice In Videoland - Addicted
Within Temptation - The Swan Song
Gene Chandler - Duke Of Earl
Never Shout Never - Sea What We Seas
Nomy - The Piano
The Rasmus - October And April
Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

Darius - Bipolaron (Jackal Queenston Remix)
Darius - Supersymmetry
Katie Sky - Monsters (Alex S Remix)
Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Remix)
Die Antwoord - Cookie Thumper
Nero - Innocence
Eptic - Death
Knife Party - Centipede
La Roux - I'm Not Your Toy
Jackal Queenston - Incubus


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

Vienna Teng - Lullaby For A Stormy Night
Styx - Come Sail Away
Lesley Gore - It's My Party
Glenn Medeiros - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You
Psh Project - Tears
Amanda Somerville - Angel Of Mine
Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills
Elvis Presley - You're The Devil In Disguise
The Cruxshadows - Winter Born
Megadeth - Paranoid


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

WRLD ft. Savoi - Chase It
Au5 & Heavy J ft. Kenny Raye - Dream Of Love
TheFatRat - Windfall
Vicetone ft. Kat Nestel - Angels (Two Friends Remix)
Fareoh ft. Ethan Thompson - Fight For You
tyDi ft. RUNAGROUND - Chase You Down
Madeon - Imperium
Steerner & Martell - Sun
Oh Wonder - Landslide
Cuebrick - Save Me


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

The Bangles - Eternal Flame
The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody
The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
The Animals - House Of the Rising Sun
Gus Black - Will You Love Me Tomorrow 
Assemblage 23 - Cocoon
Late Night Alumni - Spin
Alice in Videoland - Addicted
Jay Gordon - Slept So Long
Sum 41 - Still Waiting


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

Madeon - Imperium
Lookas - Apollo
Lauv - The Other (Ghosts Remix)
Chris Poirier - Aishiteru
Syntact - Shallow
The Chainsmokers ft. ROZES - Roses
Misun - Eli Eli (Maduk Remix)
Pawl - Set My Heart On Fire
TheFatRat - Time Lapse
Carolina Deslandes - Carousel (Overule Remix)


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 24, 2015)

Believe - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground
Silverstar - Eyeshine - Tone of Echoes
Packaging - Jim Gaffigan - Beyond The Pale
Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me the Horizon - Suicide Season
F.E.A.R. Final Transmission - Black Veil Brides - Wretched And Divine: The Story of the Wild Ones
Let Us Burn One - Chiodos - Illuminaudio
Born Dead - Silverstein - A Shipwreck In the Sand
I Remember - A Day to Remember - Common Courtesy
2 Cords - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness
Four White Walls - Hawthorne Heights - Hate


----------



## Violence (Aug 25, 2015)

Renard - Intensive Care Unit
Renard - SINISTERRRRRRRR
Deadman - Additional Cause For Sorrow
Jupiter - Nostalgie
Five Nights at Freddy's 3 Song (Feat. EileMonty & Orko) - Die In A Fire
NEGA - DELUGE
RQ - TOUCH TOUCH
Panda Eyes & Teminite - Adventure Time
Eptic - Jurassic
BIOSPHIA - TRUE CRY


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2015)

Digital Daggers - Where the Lonely Ones Roam
edIT - Ashtray
Jarboe - Fey Wolf
Saintseneca - Blood Drawing
Luxusl?rm - Schrei So Laut Ich Kann
Collide - Euphoria
Lumen - C4
Emancipator - Ares
Florence and the Machine - Drumming Song
Mediaeval Baebes - Mad Song


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 27, 2015)

_Holding Onto You - Twenty One Pilots - Vessel_
_Goodbye Agony - Black Veil Brides - Black Veil Brides IV_
_L - Tanuichi Hideki - Death Note Original Soundtrack III_
_Out of the Abyss - Bo Burnham - what._
_Summer's Stellar Gaze - Silverstein - 18 Candles: The Early Years_
_Why Walk On Water When We've Got Boats - A Day To Remember - For Those Who Have Heart_
_Coming Back Down - Hollywood Undead - American Tragedy 
_
_Scarlet - In This Moment - Blood_
_These Things I've Done - Sleeping With Sirens - Feel_
_Bitch In The Pit - Body Count - Manslaughter_


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2015)

Observation is no Crime [#] - Fela Kuti
Maastunnel - Celer & Machinefabriek
Ok Dear, Who? - Hasidic New Wave
Oirectine - Boards of Canada
It's in His Kiss - The Plot to Blow Up the Eiffel Tower
Let us Go into the House of the Lord - Pharaoh Sanders
Room with Tiny Doors - Garreth Flowers
The Plunderer - Ved Buens Ende 
Perennial Quest - Death
Riddles are Abound Tonight - Les Claypool's Flying Frog Brigade


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

Maaya Sakamoto - Gravity
Lupe Fiasco - Kick, Push II
Swans - Nathalie Neal
The Smiths - This Charming Man
Chance the Rapper - Juice
Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire
Wale - Sabotage
Bjork - Violently Happy
Tye Tribbet & G.A. - Victory (Live)
John Coltrane - Locomotion


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 31, 2015)

MY Life For Hire - A Day To Remember - Homesick
Mr. Owl Ate My Metal Worm - D.R.U.G.S.(Destroy Rebuild Until God Arrives) - D.R.U.G.S.
Emergence - Eyeshine - Sonosis
Battle of One - Thirty Seconds To Mars - A Beautiful Lie 

We Stitch These Wounds - Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds
Waiting Four Years - Silverstein - 18 Candles: The Early Years
Slowtown - Twenty One Pilots - Regional At Best
Blackout - Breathe Carolina - Hell Is What You Make It
Whore - In This Moment - Blood
Stratovolcano Mouth - Chiodos - Illuminaudio


----------



## Violence (Aug 31, 2015)

The Aston Shuffle ft. Kaelyn Behr - No Place Like Home (Skrux Remix)
Panda Eyes - Antipixel
Oliver Heldens X Shaun Frank - Shades Of Grey (Win & Woo X Kiso Remix)
Disco Fries ft. Hope Murphy - Born Ready (Halogen Remix) 
Kito ft. Tara Carosielli - Get Faded
Lucian X Remmi - Bobby K
Helen Corry - Time (Spag Heddy Remix)
Geek Boy - Don't Wanna Leave Your Side
Virtual Riot & Panda Eyes - Superheroes
Skrux - You & Me


----------



## lacey (Sep 1, 2015)

Iron & Wine - Naked as We Came
I Blame Coco - Playwright Fate
Ayako Ono - Two of Us
Bear McCreary - Dance of the Druids
Sea Oleena - Insomniac Plague
Jun Senoue - Escape from the City
Imogen Heap - Tidal
Woodkid - Ghost Lights
I Blame Coco - Tu Cages
Frou Frou - Must be Dreaming


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

The Glitch Mob - Between Two Points
Billy Joel - Uptown Girl
Psh Project - Tears
Assemblage 23 - Cocoon
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Children of Bodom - In Your Face
Iced Earth - Burnt Offerings
Kanye West - RoboCop
Shinedown - Her Name Is Alice
Machine Head - Darkness Within


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

Yoe Mase - PTSD
Coldplay - Midnight (Kygo Remix)
EDEN - Gravity
Flor - Unsaid
Oh Wonder - All We Do
ARIZONA - I Was Wrong
Enkidu - Falling
TroyBoi - On My Own (feat. Nefera)
OVERWERK - Create
Missio - I Run To You


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

Anastacia - Everything Burns
Samael - The Cross
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside
Shinedown - Call Me
Sam The Sham and the Pharoahs - Lil' Red Riding Hood
Andr? Rieu - Romeo and Juliet 
Ratatat - Loud Pipes
The Rolling Stones - Paint it Black
Vangelis - Alpha
Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

Kidswaste - Underwater
Enzalla - Alive
XYL? - Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea
XYL? - Afterlife
Oh Wonder - Landslide
Rameses B - Bae Bae
Nihils - Help Our Souls (Urban Contact Remix)
Yoe Mase - Thrive
OMFG - I Love You
EDEN - End Credits


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

Kottonmouth Kings - Tangerine Sky
Nazareth - Love Hurts
Audioslave - Like a Stone
The Ronettes - Be My Baby
George Michael - Careless Whisper
Naughty Boy - La La La
Nightwish - Taikatalvi
Owl City - Strawberry Avalanche
The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun
Nomy - Wake Me Up


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

Crywolf - Shrike
Izzard & Blankts - Threads
Koven - From The Start
Oh Wonder - White Blood
Evoke & Laura Brehm - Future Holds
Headphone Activist - Ocean Floors
EXGF - We Are The Hearts
Elliot Berger - Diamond Sky (feat. Laura Brehm)
Gemini - Fire Inside (Mr FijiWiji Remix)
Annabel Jones - Magnetic (AObeats Remix)


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

Coldplay - Yellow
Timbaland - The Way I Are
Ozzy Osbourne - Let It Die
Mr.Mister - Broken Wings
Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills
Stratovarius - Forever
Nightwish - I Wish I had An Angel
Incubus - Love Hurts
De/Vision - Bi Polar
The Turtles - Happy Together


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

SAFIA - Embracing Me
KRNE - Never Stop
Stephen - Remembering Myself
CHIMES - Pieces
Dead Battery - Stay (feat. Lea Santee)
Aruna - The End
Yeah Nah - Tribe (feat. Cam Nacson)
Sublab & Azaleh - You Found Me
Polarheart - Dystopia
Wave Racer - Flash Drive (feat. Baby)


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 3, 2015)

_The Webs We Weave - Escape The Fate - Dying Is Your Latest Fashion_
_Light Sleeper - Hawthorne Heights - If Only You Were Lonely_
_If I Leave - A Day To Remember - What Separates You From Me_
_Tragic Magic - Falling In Reverse - The Drug In Me Is you_
_Under Your Halo - Chiodos - Devil_
_Guide Me - Eyeshine - Sonosis_
_November - Sleeping With Sirens - Madness_
_Anthem - Bring Me the Horizon - There Is A Hell, Believe Me I've Seen it. There Is A Heaven, Let's Keep It A Secret_
_Oh Bo(Studio Version) - Bo Burnham - Words, Words, Words_
_Children Surrender - Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds_


----------



## lacey (Sep 3, 2015)

Kajiura Yuki - You are Here
Blackmore's Night - Storm
Moriarty - Fireday
Kalafina - Kyrie
Iron & Wine - Naked as We Came
Rasputina - Mayor
Sea Oleena - Sleepless Fever
Deftones - Entombed
Emilie Simon - Annie
Bloc Party - Skeleton


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoebe Ryan - Dead (Louis Vivet Remix)
JNATHYN - Catch 22
Diamond Eyes ft. Christina Grimmie - Stay With Me
Destiny - Time (Taptone Remix)
Slumberjack ft. KLP - The Others (NGHTMRE Remix)
Said The Sky ft. Missio - Darling
Said The Sky ft. Mothica - Book Of Us
Zacari ft. Josh J. - I Should Be Dreaming
Biometrix ft. Charli Brix - HUSH
SizzleBird - Elixir


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - Can Not Take My Eyes Off You 
Mike Shadow - Moonlight Shadow
Joe Hiasishi - Princess Mononoke (main theme)
Spice Girls - Viva Forever
Jem - They
Kanye West - Amazing
Iced Earth - Damien
Robert Smith - Very Good Advice
311 - Love Song
Slipknot - Vermillion, pt 2


----------



## Violence (Sep 4, 2015)

WISHIWAS ft. Karra - Josie
Bel Heir - Kiss The Devil (Just a Gent Remix)
The Dirty Youth - Alive (Biometrix Remix)
Candyland - Rage In Love
Monstaz. - Popcorn Funk
3LAU ft. Bright Lights - How You Love Me
Klaypex - Lights (Skrux Remix)
James Egbert ft. Nina Sung - Exit Wounds (Cappa Regime Remix) 
AdhesiveWombat - 8 Bit Adventure (SpikedGrin Remix)
Kevin Drew - Lost


----------



## Vicious (Sep 4, 2015)

Highvolt MC - Eve (Intro)
Green Day - Basket Case
Hammerfall - The Fallen One
Megadeth - Paranoid
Nomy - Cocaine 
James and Bobby Purify - I'm Your Puppet
Blood Stain Child - Neo-Gothik-Romance
Nirvana - Lithium
Kettel - Kingscourt Imp
Sirenia - My Mind's Eye


----------



## Violence (Sep 4, 2015)

MYKOOL - Ikiru
SizzleBird - Memory
Auvic ft. Pipo Fernandez - Indignation
Pierce Fulton - Kuaga (Champion Remix)
Rob Gasser ft. Richard Caddock - Meltdown
CMA - Caught In Our Thoughts 
Astronaut ft. Harry Brooks Jnr - Champions (WRLD Remix)
Coyote Kisses - Revive 
MitiS ft. Collin McLoughlin - Born
Diplo - Revolution (Autolaser Remix)


----------



## Vicious (Sep 4, 2015)

Coldplay - Clocks
Jem - 24
Incubus - Pardon Me
Boyz II Men - I'll Make Love To You
The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations
The Penguins - Earth Angel
Jem - Come On Closer
The Bangles - Eternal Flame
K-Ci and Jo-Jo - All My Life
Lana Del Rey - Gods and Monsters


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 4, 2015)

Has Our Time Run Out - Eyeshine - Revolution Airwaves
Clear - Twenty One Pilots - Regional At Best
Good Girls Bad Guys - Falling In Reverse - The Drug In Me Is You
Seven Days Without You - Teddy Geiger - Underage Thinking
Love Is...[live] - Bo Burnham - Bo Burnham[self-titled]
I'm The Rehab, You're The Drugs - Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows - D.R.U.G.S.
Drive - Hawthorne Heights - Skeletons
And The Snakes Start To Sing - Bring Me the Horizon - Sempiternal
Three Hours Back - Silverstein - Discovering The Waterfront
Delish - Hollywood Undead - Notes From The Underground


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 15, 2015)

#deep - Bo Burnham - what.
Afterglow - Eyeshine - Afterglow
If You Can't Hang - Sleeping With Sirens - Let's Cheer To This
Bullet - Hollywood Undead - Notes From the Underground
Why The Munsters Matter - Chiodos - Devil
Ohio Is For Lovers - Hawthorne Heights - The Silence In Black And White
Fruits & Vegetables - Jim Gaffigan - Obsessed
The Kill - Thirty Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie
Discovering The Waterfront - Silverstein - Discovering The Waterfront
Valentine's Day - Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2015)

edIT - Ashtray
Empire of the Sun - We are the People
Deftones - Knife Party
Kajiura Yuki - Odd World #3
Crosses - Telepathy
Travka - Urban Violent
Trentemoller - Moan (Trentemoller Remix)
Nightwish - Wish I Had an Angel
Kalafina - Misterioso
The Path OST - Cloud Wolf


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2015)

Jay-Z - Can't Knock the Hustle
R. A. The Rugged Man - Evolution of a Rap Flow
Nujabes - Waiting for the Clouds (feat Substantial)
Creed - What If
Wizkid - Ojuelegba
2Face - Implication
Imogen Heap - Riot and Seek
Vinia Mojica - Guilt Junkie
Lisa Shaw - Grown Apart
Eminem - Rain Man


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 5, 2015)

Autechre - MCR Quarter
D'Angelo - Left & Right
Have a Nice Life - Telephony
Codeine - Wird
Timeghoul - Gutspawn
Slayer - Jesus Slaves
Swans - Your Property
Viktor Vaughn - Rae Dawn
Basic Channel - Q-Loop
Clipse - Hello New World


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't have an iPod anymore but I can use my phone for the shuffle!  Some of the songs may look strange because my music folder is mixed with English and Japanese..

"Maybe Someday" by The Cure

"The Noose" by A Perfect Circle

"El Ma?ana" by Gorillaz

"Bel Air ~Kuuhaku no Shunkan no Naka De~ by Malice Mizer

"Little Black Submarines" by The Black Keys

"Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare-All)" by Type O Negative

"You Know You're Right" by Nirvana

"Miz?rable" by Gackt

"Key of the Twilight" by Emily Bindiger & Yuki Kajiura

"The Real Folk Blues" by Mai Yamane & The Seatbelts


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

y'all know you listen to some indie bullshit when there are hardly any overlapping artists between posts. lol


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 8, 2015)

_Magikarp(Parody of Wrecking Ball by Miley Cyrus - Natewantstobattle - Magikarp(single)_
_Caraphernelia - Pierce the Veil  featuring Jeremy McKinnon of A Day to Remember - Selfish Machines_
_Captain Hook's Pirate Ship - Yoko Shimomura - Kingdom Hearts Original Soundtrack Disk II_
_Recycling - Jim Gaffigan - King Baby_
_Can You Feel My Heart - Bring Me the Horizon - Sempiternal [deluxe edition]_
_Rain Will Fall - Silverstein - Arrivals and Departures_
_Fire - Pvris - White Noise_
_Carolyn - Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds_
_Repeat Stuff - Bo Burnham - what._
_Polarize - Twenty One Pilots - Blurryface_


----------



## Stringer (Oct 8, 2015)

Quand C'est? — by Stromae
Mi Amor — by Papa Wemba
Juice — by Chance the Rapper
I Put a Spell on You— by Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Best Friend — by Richie Campbell
Soldado — by Juan Luis Guerra
Can't Lie — by Ralo feat. Future
Unorthodox — by Joey Bada$$
Everyday — by Wizboy Ofuasia
Grown Up — by Danny Brown


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2015)

Village of the Sun - Frank Zappa
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 In D, Op. 83 - 3. Allegretto - Fitzwilliam Quartet
The Creature - Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Moksha - Gris
Mene Tekel Perez - Black Engine
Exact Paperbacks - Melvins
Ghosts on Magnetic Tape IV - Bass Communion
L'evoluzione - Banco del Mutuo Soccorso
Ashita - Otomo Yoshihide's New Jazz Orchestra
Unreal - Michael Gira


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2015)

_Homeless_ ? by Marine Kaye
_Why do You Call Me Only When You're High_ ? by Arctic Monkeys
_Forget _? by Lianne La Havas
_Fuck Wit Dre Day_ ? by Dr. Dre
_Sights_ ? by London Grammar
_Interlude (That's Love)_ ? by Chance The Rapper
_Ultimatum_ ? by Koffi Olomide
_As I went Out One Morning_ ? by Wovenhand
_Cole World_ ? by J.Cole
_B.O.B_ ? by Outkast


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2015)

Kumi Koda - Rock Your Body
Cashell - Ungravitify
Jesse Glick - Open Your Eyes
Imogen Heap - Have You got it in You
Radiohead - There There
ATB - Marrakech
Olafur Arnalds - Reclaim
Family Force 5 - Rip it Up
Mew - Snowflake
Kalafina - Yami no Uta


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2015)

finally got my playlist done so here goes

rolling stones - under my thumb
cure - lovesong
allman brothers band - whipping post
buffalo springfield - for what it's worth
homestuck - atomic bonsai
30 seconds to mars - alibi
they might be giants - thunderbird
lynyrd skynyrd - ballad of curtis loew
rockapella - let's get away from it all
insane clown posse - the killing fields


----------



## kabutorocks (Nov 28, 2015)

Unlucky Morpheus - Vampir
Unlucky Morpheus- Jealousy of Silence
Nami Tamaki - Everlasting Love
Tokyo Karan Koron - Spice
DenKare - Detonator
To Destination - Eden
Lisa - Best Day Best Way
Galneryus - Angel of Salvation
Kyari Pamyu Pamyu - Yume No Hajimari
Globe - Genesis of Next


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

Chance the Rapper - Favorite Song 
Underground Kingz - Int'l Players Anthem
The Beach Boys - Caroline No
Janelle Monae - Wonderland
Eternal - Someday
The Smiths - Reel Around the Fountain
Le Matos - No Tomorrow
Stevie Wonder - Pastime Paradise
College - A Real Hero
Annie - Anthonio (Berlin Breakdown Version)
Dido - Here with Me


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2015)

Talkings Heads - The Overload
Oneohtrix Point Never - Along
Porcupine Tree - Prepare Yourself
Scott Walker - Two Ragged Soldiers
Prince - Sign 'O" the Times
Julia Holter - Feel You
The Smiths - I Know It's Over
Radiohead - Reckoner
Shigeru Umebayashi - George's Waltz
Nils Frahm - Says


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Runaway - Kanye West
Kon Queso - MF DOOM
Satellite -Joey Badass
Big Poppa - Notorious B.I.G
Love is a losing Game (original demo) - Amy Whinehouse
10 bands - Drake
Give Life Back to Music - Daft punk
On My Way Home - Kanye West
Heat - Common
Johnny is Dead - Q-Tip


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 1, 2015)

The Beatles- Polythene Pam
Frank Ocean- Dust
Pink Floyd- Brain Damage
The Beatles- For No One
Janis Joplin- Piece of My Heart
The Doors- Take It As It Comes
Wiz Khalifa- Dreamer
The Beatles- Run For Your Life
Drake- Say Whats Real
Yes- Roundabout


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2015)

Max Roach and Anthony Braxton - Spirit Session
Penguin Cafe Orchestra - Cutting Branches For A Temporary Shelter
Koby Israelite - Return of the Idiots
The Residents - Flying
Doctor Nerve - Mister Stiff Fries a Dozen
Frank Zappa - Night School
Aderlating - Geest
Les Rallizes Denudes - Angel
Amon Tobin - Natureland 
Johnny Cash - We'll Meet Again


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2015)

That's a lot of literally who you got there boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2015)

That's actually pretty good for me.

Cash, Zappa, Amon Tobin, Braxton and Roach are pretty big names in their genres.


----------



## DeLarge (Dec 4, 2015)

Strange Melody - Jane Birkin
All Stood Still - Ultravox
The Dream Is Always The Same - Tangerine Dream
Lounge - Modest Mouse
Green Bird - The Seatbelts (from the Cowboy Bebop soundtrack)
Immigrant Song - Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross
Precious Things - Tori Amos
Today - Halou
If You Want - Depeche Mode
i Want To Hear What You've Got To Say - The Subways


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 4, 2015)

_A Glided Masquerade ? Alesana ? A Place Where the Sun Is Silent_
_The Perfect Woman ? Bo Burnham ? Bo Burnham_
_Falling Down ? Silverstein ? Arrivals and Departures_
_Semi-Automatic ? Twenty One Pilots ? Vessel_
_California Bound ? Eyeshine ? My Paper Kingdom_
_Making A Memory ? Plain White T's ? Every Second Counts_
_You Already Know What You Are ? A Day to Remember ? Homesick_
_Goin' Down ? The Pretty Reckless ? The Pretty Reckless [EP]_
_Crossroads ? Dead By April ? Incomparable 
_
_Join the Club ? Bring Me the Horizon ? Sempiternal [Deluxe Edition]_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 4, 2015)

Closer - Lacuna Coil
Emotions - Ariana Grande
God Love Her - Toby Keither
The Fox and the Wolf - Bring me the Horizon
Hail Mary - Tupac
Wait and Bleed - SlipKnot
Fifteen Fathoms, Counting - Bring me the Horizon
Come Back SOng - Darius RUcker
After Light - Rustie
Best I Ever Had - Drake


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 19, 2015)

Let You Down — Three Days Grace — Three Days Grace
02 - Introduction — Barney Stimpson — The Bro Code Audiobook
Institutionalized 2014 — Body Count — Manslaughter
Credits — Clint Mansell and Sam Hulick — Mass Effect III Original Soundtrack
Who We Are — Lifehouse — Who We Are
The Last Something That Meant Anything — Mayday Parade — Tales Told by Dead Friends EP
Inhale — Killswitch Engage — End of Heartache
Stage VI(Ice) — Tetsuya Shibata — Devil May Cry IV Original Soundtrack
Until We Get Caught — Hit the Lights — This Is A Stick-Up, Don't Make it A Murder
When I Get Home, You're So Dead — Mayday Parade — A Lesson In Romantics


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2015)

Malicious Intent - Napalm Death
Screwed on Tight - Abstract Rude
Long White Cloud - Don Burrows
Shavi Shashvi - Hamlet Gonashvili
Tallahassee - Earth
Days Turn into Nights - Kill the Vultures
Zantetsu - 夢中夢
Glumurphonel - Portal
Terminal Preppy - Dead Kennedys
Oslo (Part 5) - Henry Cow


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2015)

Single - The Neighbourhood
Like It Is - Vince Staples
Shakedown 99 - Vic Mensa
Dear Maria,Count Me In - All Time Low
Heroes - All Time Low
Mr. Brightside - The Killers
Back In The Day - Ahmad
The Percocet & Stripper Joint - Future
Mr. Ranger - Kid Cudi
Rhythm of Love - Plain White T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2015)

NaNa- Chance the Rapper
Ridin Round - Kali Uchis
10 Cent Pistol-The Black Keys
Lonely Day - Vic Mensa
Action Silverado - Action Bronson
Crack Rock - Frank Ocean
Auditorium - Mos Def
Back to the Furture (Part II)- D'Angelo & the Vanguard
Rose Quartz- Toro Y Moi
Woodcrest Manor II - Raury


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 26, 2015)

Trapped ?Dead By April ? Dead By April [Deluxe Edition
Guns For Hands ? Twenty One Pilots ? Vessels
The Agony of Regret ? Five Finger Death Punch ? The Wrong Side of Heaven and the Righteous Side of Hell Volume II
Emotion Swell ? Eyeshine ? Tone of Echoes
She Drove me to Daytime Television ? Funeral For A Friend ? Casually Dressed And Deep in Conversation
You ? The Pretty Reckless ? Light Me Up
Identity Disorder ? Of Mice And Men ? Restoring Force
2nd Sucks ? A Day to Remember ? What Separates Me From You
Kill the Lights ? Silverstein ? This is How the Wind Shifts [Deluxe Edition]
Welcome to Mystery ? Plain White T's ? Wonders of the Younger


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2016)

Everlasting Love - Black Keys
Love/ Paranoia - Tame Impala
Cash Still Rules/ Scary Hours - Wu Tang Clan
Warm Enough - Donnie &  the Social Experiment 
Wahid- Mos Def
PotHolderz - MF DOOM
Daily Routine - Joey Badass
Get Lucky - Daft Punk
Birds & Bees - Vince staples
You're Wondering Now - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2016)

Vanishing Point - Grouper
The Glad Hand - Jerseyband
Bith Aneth - Bar Kokhba
'86 Jetta - Buck65
Super Buck II - Estradasphere
Re Run - Kamasi Washington
The Chase - Jill Tracy
Shadows - Bun
Hallways - Worrytrain
Constructive Neutrons - Walt Dickerson & Sun Ra


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Feb 4, 2016)

1. Hollywood Undead - Sell Your Soul
2. Niki Black - Wrapped
3. Hollywood Undead - Young
4. Billy Joel - Sometimes A Fantasy 
5. Carter Burwell - Bella's Lullaby
6. David Sedaris - Santaland Diaries 
7. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California
8. Marc A Pullen - Incindental
9. Coconut Records - Courtyard
10. Eleventyseven - Love In Your Arms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyrato (Feb 5, 2016)

7 Minutes Dead- Peacock
Dragonforce- Chemical Interference
Bring Me the Horizon- Antivist
Sleeping with Sirens- With Ears to See and Eyes to Hear
Black Veil Brides- God Bless You
Coldplay- Proof
Motionless in White- Dark Passenger
Coldplay- Politik
Pink Floyd- Eclipse
Rameses B- Dream Catcher

My music taste is all over the place....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2016)

1. The Presets - No Fun
2. Los Lonely Boys - Heaven (Live Acoustic Version)
3. Foxy Shazam - The Streets
4. HIM - Killing Loneliness
5. Favored Nations - The Set Up
6. Paula Abdul - Straight Up
7. Missy Elliott - Work It (Promo)
8. Disturbed - Warrior
9. Blind Melon - No Rain
10. Juicy J - Bandz A Make Her Dance


----------



## Rapidus (May 18, 2016)

_The Scientist — Coldplay — A Rush of Gold to the Head_
_Superficial Love — Ruth B. — The Intro - EP_
_Someday You Will Be Loved — Death Cab For Cutie — Plans_
_My Heroine(acoustic) — Silverstein — Decade: Live At the El Macambo_
_True Friends — Bring Me The Horizon — That's the Spirit_
_The Perfect Woman — Bo Burnham — Youtube Songs_
_Falling In Hate — Five Finger Death Punch — War is the Answer_
_A March Into Water — Pierce the Veil — Collide With the Sky_
_Fly — Sleeping With Sirens — Madness [Deluxe Edition]_
_If It Means A Lot to You — A Day to Remember — Homesick_


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 28, 2016)

Cartoon Heroes- Aqua
untitled 2- Kendrick Lamar
Bubbles Buried In This Jungle- Death Grips
Art Is Hard- Cursive 
Mister, Would You Please Help My Pony?- Ween
The Longest Time- Billy Joel
Hello Mabel- Bonzo Dog Band
The Kid's Aren't Alright- The Offspring
East Harlem- Beirut
Tequila Mockingbird- Ramsay Lewis


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 11, 2016)

_Iris — The Goo Goo Dolls_
_Faith — Limp Biskit — Greatest Hitz_
_Renegade — Hammerfall — Renegade_
_Down From the Sky — Trivium — Shotgun_
_The Last Time — Eyeshine — Tone of Echoes_
_Fear of the Dark — Iron Maiden — Fear of the Dark_
_No Sleep Till Brooklyn — The Beastie Boys — Licensed to Ill_
_Anthem of Our Dying Day — Story of the Year — Page Avenue_
_Keep the Change, You Filthy Animal — All Time Low — Nothing Personal_
_She Likes(Bittersweet Love) — Forever the Sickest Kids — The Weekend: Friday_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2016)

Fire We Make - Alicia Keys
Rehab - Amy Winehouse
Colt 40ty Fiva - Afroman
Memory Lane - Nas
Body of My Own - Charli XcX
Doing it Wrong - Drake 
It's Good - Lil Wayne
Set Me Free - Charli XcX 
Pop Style - Drake
Phenomenal - Eminen


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2016)

_Old Hymns — Funeral For A Friend — Welcome Home Armageddon_
_Sail — AWOLNATION — Megalithic Symphony_
_Chop Suey! — System of the Down — Toxicity_
_Kissing You Goodbye — The Used — Artwork_
_This Could Be Anywhere in the World — Alexionfire — Crisis_
_The High Life — In Fear and Faith — Symphonies_
_Away From the Sun — Three Doors Down — Away From the Sun_
_Careless Disregard — Eyeshine — Fall Seven Times, Stand Up Eight_
_Cute Without the "E"(Cut From the Team) — Taking Back Sunday — Tell All Your Friends_
_Time is Running Out — Muse — Absolution_


----------



## Moka (Jul 1, 2016)

*Three days grace || Animal I have become 

Selena Gomez ||Hit the lights 

David bowie ||Space oddity 

Adele ||I set fire to the rain 

Naruto ||haruka kanata 

Inuyasha || Fukai mori 


*


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2016)

Family Force Five - Fever
Travka - Intru-un Fel
Moriarty - Private Lily
Blackmore's Night - Sister Gypsy
mpi - Dim Light
Bloc Party - Skeleton
The XX - Missing
Emilie Simon - Song of the Sea
The Real Tuesday Weld - Me and Mr. Wolf
Imogen Heap - Headlock


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2016)

A Bone to Pick - Those Poor Bastards
Doman Seman - Sigh
Like a Forest - Low
Questin d'un Vide - Chaz Knapp
Grace of God / Kidney Thieves - Foetus 
Kyrie - Popul Vuh
Words (Processed) - Aphex Twin
Immediate Mate - Grails
Pep Love - Hieroglyphics 
Ten Crept In - Samuel Jackson Five


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 3, 2016)

The Root of All Evil — Dream Theater — Octavarium
Ohio is For Lovers — Hawthorne Heights — The Silence in Black and White
Prophecy — Iced Earth — Something Wicked This Way Comes
The Taste of Ink — The Used — The Used
Careless Disregard — Eyeshine — Fall Seven Times, Stand Up Eight
It All Comes Out (On the Way Down) — In Fear And Faith — In Fear and Faith
Holding On — Scary Kids Scaring Kids — Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Under and Over It — Five Finger Death Punch — American Capitalist
It's Not a Fashion Statement, It's a Death Wish — My Chemical Romance — Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
The Downfall of Us All — A Day to Remember — Homesick


----------



## ez (Jul 7, 2016)

avoiding me by owlong
archangel by burial
alina baraz & galimtias fantasy
tight songs - guest selection mary mix #14 iman omari
empt could be
loci records two suns
lorde tennis court
jmsn alone (kastle remx)
goodvibe freestyle by abrahamblue
the seems by simon rares


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 8, 2016)

_Intro — Bullet For My Valentine — The Poison (Deluxe Edition)_
_Time is Running Out — Papa Roach — The Paramour Sessions_
_The Camper Velourium II: Backend of Forever — Coheed and Cambria — In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3_
_You're Not Alone — Saosin — Saosin_
_Gone so Long — Breathe Carolina — Hell is What you Make It_
_Closer to the Edge — Thirty Seconds to Mars — This is War_
_Build me Up, Break me Down — Dream Theater — A Dramatic Turn of Events_
_Dreaming in Blue - Acoustic — A Skylit Drive — Rise: Ascension_
_Goes Without Saying — Scary Kids Scaring Kids — Scary Kids Scaring Kids_
_The Way of the Fist — Five Finger Death Punch — The Way of the Fist_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

The Less I Know the Better - Tame Impala
Waving Goodbye - Sia
Blessings - Chance the Rapper
Genesis - Grimes
The Love You Save - Jackson 5
Is She Weird - Pixies
You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles
Hanna's Theme - The Chemical Brothers feat. Stephanie Dosen
Wu-Gambinos - Raekwon
Prom Night - Chance the Rapper


----------



## Eros (Jul 11, 2016)

Skyfall - Adele
Work from Home - Fifth Harmony
Into You - Ariana Grande
Send My Love - Adele
Until the World Goes Cold - Trivium
Hello - Adele
Brave - Idina Menzel 
Dangerous Woman - Ariana Grande 
The Sound of Silence - Disturbed
7 Years - Lukas Graham


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 17, 2016)

_Take It Out On Me — Bullet For My Valentine — Scream Aim Fire_
_I Swear This Place is Haunted — A Skylit Drive — Adelphia_
_The End Complete I: The Fall of House Atlantic — Coheed and Cambria — Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star, Volume Two: No World For Tomorrow_
_The Bleeding — Five Finger Death Punch — The Way of the Fist_
_I Never Told You What I Do For A Living — My Chemical Romance — Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge_
_Mr. Owl Ate My Metal Worm — Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows — D.R.U.G.S._
_Born Like This — Three Days Grace — Three Days Grace (Deluxe Edition)_
_They Say You Won't Come Back — Breathe Carolina — Hell Is What You Make It - Reloaded_
_Sweat the Battle Before the Battle Sweat — Cute is What We Aim For — A Blood Rush With a New Touch_
_The Fear and the Madness — Eyeshine — Fall Seven Times, Stand Up Eight_


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 23, 2016)

1. My Girl's Ex-Boyfriend - Relient K
2. Watching The Time Go By with Carl Wilson and Gerry Beckley - Robert Lamm
3. This Week The Trend - Relient K
4. 99 Problems/Close To Me - Jay-Z vs. The Cure
5. You Could Be Mine - Guns N' Roses
6. Savannah - Relient K
7. Staples - Relient K
8. Pick Up Your Head - Middle Class Rut
9. Secrets - OneRepublic
10. I Don't Want To Be - Gavin Degraw


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2016)

jmsn
2pacEz
sharkira 
emancipatorg
blonde
sashafierce
alextrackbacknal


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2016)

The Smiths - There Is a Light That Never Goes Out
Pixies - No. 13 Baby
Dirty Projectors - Fluorescent Half-Dome
Slowdive - Alison
David Bowie - I Can't Give Everything Away
Sun Kil Moon - Carissa
Nils Frahm - Hammers
Deradoorian - Dark Lord
Sufjan Stevens - The Only Thing
Jessica Pratt - Wrong Hand


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 24, 2016)

Academia - Sia
Sammy - Ramses Shaffy
Fiesta De La Noche - O-Zone
Lonesome Town - Ricky Nelson
Big Man - Four Preps
Jimmy - M.I.A.
More Than A Feeling - Boston
Koi No Mega Lover - Maximum the Hormone
Are You The One - Within Temptation
Autobahn - Kraftwerk


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2016)

A Pin-Light Bent - Joanna Newsom
Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite, Op. 35-2 - Mstislav Rostropovich
Cock10 (Delco Freedom Mix) - Aphex Twin
Blackpool - Roy Harper
...And Heaven Fell - Musta Surma
Cloud in Places - Grouper
Caribea - Moondog
My Shining Hour - John Coltrane
when i first get to phoenix - Set Fire to Flames
Sabasius - Sabbat


----------



## Eros (Aug 21, 2016)

In the End - The Black Veil Brides 
Holiday - Madonna
I Knew I Loved You - Madonna
Corduroy - Pearl Jam
Barracuda - Heart
Here to Stay - Korn 
Mayhem - Halestorm
Money - Pink Floyd
Strong Enough - Cher
Heartbreaker - Mariah Carey


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2016)

Brown Shoes - Sing Street
Penthouse Cloud - The Internet
8PM - Yukari
Renegade - Styx
Sorrow - Frankie Rose
Let it Happen - Tame Impala
Violet Stars Happy Hunting!!! - Janelle Monae
Senorita - Vince Staples
She's Got You High - Mumm-Ra
No Worries - Pogo


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

The Pretty Reckless - Back to the River
Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends
Amy Jo Johnson - Crazier Than You
Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie
Queen - You're My Best Friend
Chantal Kreviazuk - Miss April
Sweet - Fox on the Run
The Runaways - Cherry Bomb
Imagine Dragons - On Top of the World
The Struts - Could Have Been Me


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2017)

Hanging in the wire - PJ Harvey
Silver bell - Patty Griffin
Possibility (2nd movement) - The Roots
GG train - Charles Mingus
Dead nature - Savages
Julia brightly - Caribou
Give up - FKA twigs
Intro - Jay z
The message - Kamasi Washington
Collider - Jon Hopkins


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 26, 2017)

_I Walk Beside You — Dream Theater —  Octavarium_
_ Gaia Bleeds[Make Way For Man —  Set Your Goals —  This Will be the Death of Us_
_If You Lived Here, You'd Be Home —  A Skylit Drive —  Identity on Fire_
_Kings and Queens —  Thirty Seconds to Mars —  This is War (Deluxe Edition)_
_Justify —  The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus —  Don't You Fake It (Deluxe Edition)_
_Craig —  Stephen Lynch —  The Craig Machine_
_Digital [Did You Tell] —  Stone Sour —  Audio Secrecy (Special Edition)_
_It's Over When It's Over —  Falling In Reverse —  Fashionably Late (Deluxe Edition)_
_Dissonance —  Eyeshine —  Sonosis_
_And They Call This Tragedy —  Alesana —  Where Myth Fades to Legend_


----------



## lacey (Aug 1, 2017)

1) Emancipator - Soon It Will be Cold Enough to Build Fires
2) Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal
3) Trentemoller - Moan (Trentemoller Remix)
4) First Aid Kit - I Found a Way
5) Flume and Chet Faker - This Song is Not About a Girl
6) MIKVH ft. Laurell - Battleground (Extended Mix)
7) Emancipator - Anthem
8) Ruelle - Madness
9) Jill Tracy - Haunted by the Thought of You
10) Gin Wigmore - Man Like That


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 1, 2017)

1. Get Closer - Seals & Crofts
2. The Saddest Song - Streetlight Manifesto
3. Amanda - Boston
4. A Moment of Violence - Streetlight Manifesto
5. Within You Without You - The Beatles
6. Discomfort them, O Lord - Thomas Tallis
7. Days of Wine and Roses - Henry Mancini & His Orchestra & Chorus
8. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
9. Water Music Suite No. 1 in F Major: Andante - George Frideric Handel
10. I'm Not In Love - 10CC

Well... That was certainly an interesting selection. lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Hold on, We're going home - Drake
Ice Cream - Raekwon ft Method man, Ghostface Killah
So Much Better -  EMINEM
No Role Models- J.Cole
Black Boy Fly - Kendrick Lamar
Love is a Losing Game - Amy Wnehouse
Get Bigger/ Do U Luv -  Anderson Paak
Bells of War - Wu Tang Clan
Waves - Joey Bada$$
Analog - Tyler the Creator


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2017)

The World's Gone Mad - Handsome Boy Modeling School
Ghostly Psalms: Beyond and Above - Philip Blackburn
The Old Laughing Lady - Neil Young
Are You There? - Mono
Locate - Mick Harris 
Beyonder - Blackalicious 
Shangkuan Ling-Feng - Torture Garden
The Penguin - Estradasphere
Le corridor / Les premières lumières - Harmonium 
Tomorrow Never Knows - Ulver


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 11, 2017)

Under Blankets - CRWN
Zoom - Last Dinosaurs
W/As My Girl - Maxwell
Helicopter - Bloc Party
The Watcher - Dr. Dre
Shepherd of Fire - Avenged Sevenfold
Chelsea Smile - Bring me the Horizon
I'm Back - Eminem
That's What You Get - Paramore
After Light - Rustie


----------



## Euraj (Nov 28, 2017)

_Come On Up _- Brian Culbertson
_Solar Sailer_ - Daft Punk
_In Da Club_ - 50 Cent
_Brown Skin Lady_ - Black Star
_Stutter ft. Mystikal_ - Joe
_Good Girls Go Bad_ - Cobra Starship
_Beat It_ - Michael Jackson
_Boom Boom Pow_ - Black Eyed Peas
_I Will Not Bow_ - Breaking Benjamin
_Born Too Slow_ - The Crystal Method

God, what a clusterfukk.


----------



## mali (Nov 28, 2017)

frank ocean ft earl sweatshirt, super rich kids
guided by voices, evil speakers
hannah williams & the affirmations, woman got soul
radiohead, morning bell 
new kingdom, kickin' like bruce lee
the code ft p reign, loving you
have a nice life, waiting for black metal records to come in the mail
jeff buckley, eternal life (road version) 
sufjan stevens, one last whoo hoo! for the pullman 
boris, flood part 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 28, 2017)

Euraj said:


> _Come On Up _- Brian Culbertson
> _Solar Sailer_ - Daft Punk
> _In Da Club_ - 50 Cent
> _Brown Skin Lady_ - Black Star
> ...



dank


----------



## lacey (Feb 11, 2018)

Lana Del Ray - Lolita (Demo #2)
Iron & Wine - Monkeys Uptown
Ryan Amon - Moonlit Melody
Emancipator - Valhalla
Aurora - Running with the Wolves
Coralie Clement - Sono Io
The Album Leaf - Broken Arrow
edIT - Ants
Iron & Wine - Half Moon
Lindsey Stirling - Song of the Caged Bird


----------



## Smoke (Mar 11, 2018)

Michael Jackson - You Rock My World
Shakira - Objection
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell
Guns n Roses - Civil War
Megadeth - Take No Prisoners
The Strokes - Alone, Together
The Animals - The House of the Rising Sun
Metallica - Blackened
The Vandals - And Now We Dance
Cage the Elephant - Come a Little Closer


----------



## Trog (Mar 12, 2018)

1.Providence - Sonic Youth
2.Pet Sematary - Ramones
3. Kerosene - Big Black
4. Do It Again - Queens of the Stone Age
5. 810 - FIBRE
6. Two Urns - Windhand
7. Temptation Tide - Sebadoh
8. The Wizard - Black Sabbath
9. Nobody Home - Pink Floyd
10. Bring The Boys Back Home - Pink Floyd
The last two were from the same band, album, and I don't remember what either sounds like. What a weird coincidence.


----------



## Sequester (Mar 31, 2018)

1. Hynotize - System of a Down
2. Shimmy Shimmy Ya - Ol' Dirty Bastard
3. Dare - Gorillaz
4. Nah Neh Nah - Vaya Con Dios
5. You're My Thrill - Billie Holiday
6. Break Ya Neck - Busta Rhymes
7. Come un fiore - Ludovico Einaudi
8. Survival of the Fittest - Mobb Deep
9. Yo Que No Vivo Sin Ti - Lucecita
10. Da Mystery of Chessboxin' - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (Apr 30, 2018)

_Cartel de Santa - Doctor Marihuana _

Get Low- Little John and the East Side Boyz

Death Threat - Ang Mga Sosyal

Francis M - Gotta Let 'Cha Know

2 Pac - They don't give a darn about us.

Catel de Santa - Gangster Paradise

Dr Dree - Still Dree

2Pac - Gangsta Party

Wu Tang Clan - Gravel Pit

50 Cent -In Da Club


----------



## Rapidus (May 27, 2018)

_Eternity ~Memory of Lightwaves — Nobuo Uematsu  — Final Fantasy X-2 Original Soundtrack, Disc I_
_King  — Manowar  — Louder Than Hell_
_(Don't Fear) The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult Cover)  — Pierce the Veil  — Punk Goes ...Classic Rock_
_Standing Alone  — In This Moment  — A Star-Crossed Wasteland (Deluxe Edition)_
_Havey Soul  — The Black Keys  — Live at the Mason Jar_
_White Knuckles  — Five Finger Death Punch  — The Way of the Fist_
_Baby, Come On (Acoustic)  — +44  — Punk Goes...Acoustic II_
_Masterpiece  — Meg and Dia  — Our Home is Gone_
_Color My World  — Backstreet Boys  — Never Gone - Special Edition_
_Calling  — Dead By April  — Incomparible _


----------



## Sumu (Jun 13, 2018)

The Weeknd- Wicked Games
NAV- Freshman List
Mary J Blige- I Can Love You
Lil Wayne- Nightmares of the Bottom
Gorillaz- White Light
Bruno Mars- Young Girls
J. Cole- She’s Mine Part 2 
Disturbed- Who Taught You How To Hate
Kanye West- See You In My Nightmares
Fall Out Boy- Fame < Infamy


----------



## Djomla (Jun 13, 2018)

Heat of the Moment - Asia
Welcome to the Jungle - GnR
Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
Sympathy for the Devil - Stones
Back in Black - ACDC
Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
Night Moves - Bob Seger
Hotel California - Eagles
Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2018)

*Sober  *— Childish Gambino  — Kauai
*The Last Angel's Call*  — Rhapsody of Fire  — Symphony of Enchanted Lands II: The Dark Secret
*To Whom It May Concern*  — Sylar  — To Whom It May Concern
*Only Girl in the World (Rihanna Cover) * — Boyce Avenue (feat. Alex Groot)  — Cover Collaborations, Volume I
*Don't Say Goodbye * — blessthefall  — Awakening
*Gold Rush*  — Death Cab For Cutie  — Gold Rush (Single)
*Eject, Eject, Eject!*  — Tonight Alive  — What Are You So Scared Of?
*Burn it Down*  — Five Finger Death Punch  — War is the Answer
I*rresistible (Fall Out Boy Cover) * — Amanda Lee and Nathan Sharp — Irresistible
*Hunger  *— Florence + The Machine  — Hunger


----------



## Plexa (Jul 4, 2018)

_Gold Dust Woman_ - Fleetwood Mac
_Alcohol _- Barenaked Ladies
_(Nice Dream)_ - Radiohead
_Tender_ - blur
_If_ - The Flaming Lips
_Haiti_ - Arcade Fire
_Baby Elian_ - Manic Street Preachers
_Can't Stand Me Now - _The Libertines
_Siamese Twins_ - The Cure
_Shangri-La_ ~ The Kinks


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 25, 2018)

_*Vice Grip  —  Parkway Drive  —  Ire*_
_*Loser  —  Falling in Reverse  —  Coming Home*_
_*The Rumor  —  You Me At Six  —  Take Off Your Colors*_
_*Ten Fold  —  Machine Head  —  Supercharger*_
_*If You Think This Song is About You, It Probably Is  — Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows  —  D.RU.G.S.*_
_*City of Sin  — Escape the Fate  — Escape the Fate*_
_*Awake and Alive  — Skillet  — Awake*_
_*More Than Yesterday (Demo Version)  — Dead By April  — Stronger (EP)*_
_*Hearts Burst Into Fire  — Bullet For My Valentine  — Scream! Aim! Fire!*_
_*Heartless (Kanye West Cover)  — The Word Alive  — Punk Goes...Pop III*_


----------



## Trog (Aug 25, 2018)

Song - Artist - Album
1.The Power - Boris - Dear
2. Evil Woman - Witchthroat Serpent - Black Sabbath: The CVLT Nation Sessions
3. 5/4 - Gorillaz - Gorillaz
4. Queen - Melvins - Stoner Witch
5. Helter Skelter - The Beatles - The Beatles [White Album]   (best Beatles song, imo)
6. Within You Without You - Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation (Deluxe Edition)
7. No Way - Sonic Youth - The Eternal
8. Teenage Riot (Live) - Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation (Deluxe Edition)
9. Inerlude - SAINT PEPSI - Hit Vibes
10. Breed - Nirvana - Nevermind


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 11, 2018)

Biluzik - Berri Txarrak
Incursiones - Havalina
Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys
I hate it too - Hum
Can't stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Who's theme - Nujabes
Renegades of Funk - Rage Against the Machine
Jigsaw falling into place (instrumental) - Radiohead
Coffe and TV - Blur
Stockholm syndrome - Muse


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2018)

*Sons of Privilege*  — Alexionfire  — Old Crows and Young Cardinals
*So Majestic*  — Eyeshine  — Sidewalk Dreams and Chalk Dust
*Your Call*  — Secondhand Serenade  — Awake
*Thank God It's Cloudy Because I'm Allergic to the Sunlight*  — A Skylit Drive  — Adelphia
*Use Somebody (Kings of Leon Cover)*  — Boyce Avenue _(feat. Hannah Trigwell)_  — Cover Sessions Volume II
*Superman (It's Not Easy)*  — Five For Fighting  — America Town
Graveyard Dancing  — Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows  — D.R.U.G.S.
*Out of the Dark*  — Dia Frampton  — Bruises Raw
*Lean Wit It, Rock Wit It * — Dem Franchize Boys _(feat. Peanut and Charley) _ — On Top of Our Game
*Get You High*  — Harbour  — Heatwave


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 1, 2019)

1. Color My World - Chicago
2. 3 Gymnopedies - 3. Lent et douloureux (orch. Debussy version) - Eric Satie/Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
3. The Art of Fugue BWV 1080: Contrapunctus 1 (arr. for chamber ensemble) - Johann Sebastian Bach/New York Kammermusiker & Double Reed Ensemble
4. O sacrum convivium - Thomas Tallis/Seldom Sene
5. When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees
6. Papa's Got a Brand New Bag - James Brown
7. The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles
8. Black Magic Woman - Santana
9. All Things Are Quite Silent - Steeleye Span
10. Saturday Night at the Movies - The Drifters


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

Without you - Ashes Remain
Miserable at best - Mayday Paradise
Thank God I found you - Mariah Carey
Durarara 1's Opening
On bended knee - boyz 2 men
Heartbreaker - Mariah Carey 
Here we are - Lene Marlin
Underneath it all - no doubt
Elastic heart - Sia
When you were young - the killers


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2019)

"I Don't Want It At All" - Kim Petras
"Light & Day / Reach For The Sun" - The Polyphonic Spree
"Screwed" - Janelle Monae
"Superclean" - The Marias
"Excellent" - Princess Nokia
"Cemetery Gates" - The Smiths
"Beyond Love" - Beach House
"say anything" - girl in red
"Really Doe" - Danny Brown
"Laputa" - Hiatus Kaiyote


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 26, 2019)

Stunna said:


> "I Don't Want It At All" - Kim Petras
> "Light & Day / Reach For The Sun" - The Polyphonic Spree
> "Screwed" - Janelle Monae
> "Superclean" - The Marias
> ...


----------

